# Birchbox June 2014 - Spoilers!



## anchorsandstripes (May 14, 2014)

looks like we already need a June thread lol!

I'm on mobile so can't post the pic but 2,000 delux minis of Benefits Push up eyeliner is being sent out in June to those who enter! Subscribers will get it in their June BB and non subscribers will get it in the mail. No one is notified, they'll just show up lol!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> looks like we already need a June thread lol!
> 
> I'm on mobile so can't post the pic but 2,000 delux minis of Benefits Push up eyeliner is being sent out in June to those who enter! Subscribers will get it in their June BB and non subscribers will get it in the mail. No one is notified, they'll just show up lol!


Whaaaaat! SO EXCITING. I'm already lusting after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whaaaaat! SO EXCITING. I'm already lusting after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! The applicator looks so.... weird but cool. haha I NEED IT.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

_From Facebook: BENEFIT THEY'RE REAL! PUSH-UP LINER EARLY ACCESS GIVEAWAY! Today Benefit Cosmetics is launching their latest innovation: They're Real! Push-Up Liner-the first-ever lash hugging gel liner pen-and they sent us 2,000 deluxe minis for our Birchbox community try before ANYONE else! Enter here for a chance to win a deluxe sample which will ship with your June Birchbox: _https://offerpop.com//campaign/611283_ Then, 'like' this post and tell us: Do you use eyeliner? What is your biggest liner struggle? (birchbox.com/rules)_


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

Damnit, just when I was thinking about cancelling...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

Anyone got any new resub codes? Lol...


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> looks like we already need a June thread lol!
> 
> I'm on mobile so can't post the pic but 2,000 delux minis of Benefits Push up eyeliner is being sent out in June to those who enter! Subscribers will get it in their June BB and non subscribers will get it in the mail. No one is notified, they'll just show up lol!


WHAT!! I neeeed this.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Anyone got any new resub codes? Lol...


Pretty sure there was another 100 point code floating around.. let me see if I can find it!


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Pretty sure there was another 100 point code floating around.. let me see if I can find it!


BBKSS14 worked for me yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> BBKSS14 worked for me yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Odd...it isn't working for me even though when I googled it it says it expires on the 15th.


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for posting this!  I'm entered!  I hope one of us wins so I can find out how it is!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 14, 2014)

I'm down to one box this month. I hope it's a good one! If spoilers look nice I just miiiiiight resub on my second account, but they would have to really wow me. (No more Coola, No 7, Gilchrist and Soames, etc!!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I'm down to one box this month. I hope it's a good one! If spoilers look nice I just miiiiiight resub on my second account, but they would have to really wow me. (No more Coola, No 7, Gilchrist and Soames, etc!!)


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Dawn Horton (May 14, 2014)

The Benefit liner looks like a sharpie!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 14, 2014)

I entered the contest! This looks pretty cool... maybe I would be able to finally draw a decent wing LOL


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Odd...it isn't working for me even though when I googled it it says it expires on the 15th.


I just tried it on another account and it's not working for me now either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, hopefully they come out with another one. If there are no promos I'm sticking to one box for June though.


----------



## Tamarin (May 14, 2014)

I just used the BBKSS14 code and it worked for me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

Ooh I want that eyeliner!!


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2014)

look what I found in the shop!!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection

Now are we waiting on these to be in a future box??!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 14, 2014)

@@casey anne I hope so! I really love the first and last color.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

casey anne said:


> look what I found in the shop!!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> Now are we waiting on these to be in a future box??!!


Weren't the Ruffian polishes supposed to be June? I'm pretty sure that was floating around that it would be in the box for June.


----------



## ashleygo (May 14, 2014)

BBKSS14 worked for me! Thanks! Just what I needed to sign back up. Darn you birchbox, your points system keeps me coming back.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

casey anne said:


> look what I found in the shop!!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> Now are we waiting on these to be in a future box??!!


Ahhh I want them all!


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Okay....I think they may have changed it so you can't use a 100 pt code every month. It wouldn't let me resub with BBKSS14 with an account I used bb100 on this month, so out of curiosity I logged out and made a cart with a new subscription, and the code worked.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Hmm. It also worked on an account that didn't receive a May box. But the first account I used it on was one that I got a free May box because March was messed up and they couldn't send a replacement. That worked. But on my account that did receive a May box using the bb100 code and was unsubscribed, it didn't work.


----------



## casey anne (May 14, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Ahhh I want them all!


I know. So gorg.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 14, 2014)

Aww yis. I'll be annoyed if the 100pt katespade coupon doesn't work, but I'll go ahead and get new accounts then if that's the case. Want those $10 bonuses, grabby. (Though I'm going to get lots of dupe products, just watch XD)


----------



## bonita22 (May 14, 2014)

I'm going to try to resubscribe using the Kate Spade code. I'll try my chances at getting that purple laqa. If I don't get it, I'll just use the 100 points to buy it.


----------



## disconik (May 14, 2014)

casey anne said:


> look what I found in the shop!!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/ruffian-rapture-trio-the-metallic-collection
> 
> Now are we waiting on these to be in a future box??!!


Need these NAO!!!!

I'm totally in love with Rosary.


----------



## chelsealady (May 14, 2014)

disconik said:


> Need these NAO!!!!
> 
> I'm totally in love with Rosary.


I love metallic polish. Come to momma.


----------



## ChemLady (May 14, 2014)

The Kate Spade code? Is that the one for the free necklace? If so, I think they were only doing that for the first 250 people to sign up, so I wouldn't be surprised if it no longer works.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> The Kate Spade code? Is that the one for the free necklace? If so, I think they were only doing that for the first 250 people to sign up, so I wouldn't be surprised if it no longer works.


It's not the necklace code. It's for 100 extra points when you subscribe.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Aww yis. I'll be annoyed if the 100pt katespade coupon doesn't work, but I'll go ahead and get new accounts then if that's the case. Want those $10 bonuses, grabby. (Though I'm going to get lots of dupe products, just watch XD)


But if you make new accounts now, you'll just get more May boxes - that's why I'm not doing it, 5 May boxes is probably enough haha.


----------



## MrsMeow (May 14, 2014)

Ooh, thanks for the link for the June offer!  Super excited.  Except if I get Coola again.  Then I'll be stabby.  Between BB and Ipsy, I'd be ok if I never saw Coola again.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

I figured out how to use BBKSS14 on an existing cancelled account! You have to log out, create your cart with the subscription (and whatever else) in it, apply the promo code, and then log in and check out. Do it quickly, the code expires tomorrow!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I figured out how to use BBKSS14 on an existing cancelled account! You have to log out, create your cart with the subscription (and whatever else) in it, apply the promo code, and then log in and check out. Do it quickly, the code expires tomorrow!


Hm, unfortunately this hack doesn't work anymore. That's okay -- I checked out with gift cards so basically I'm still getting the next month's box for free -- it's like getting the polish + 4 other samples + points. I'm okay with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> But if you make new accounts now, you'll just get more May boxes - that's why I'm not doing it, 5 May boxes is probably enough haha.


If they're actually sending out Ruffian polishes I'll open up an old secondary account I had with a promo code (haven't used any promos there yet) in June for that polish, just to make sure I don't get another May box.


----------



## jayeme (May 14, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Hm, unfortunately this hack doesn't work anymore. That's okay -- I checked out with gift cards so basically I'm still getting the next month's box for free -- it's like getting the polish + 4 other samples + points. I'm okay with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks though!


Yeah I just did it on 2 accounts and it wouldn't work on a third - it seems like someone from Birchbox is stalking this thread!!


----------



## ChemLady (May 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> It's not the necklace code. It's for 100 extra points when you subscribe.


Ah ok. I've seen that code floating around but didn't associate it with Kate Spade. Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@casey anne I hope so! I really love the first and last color.


me too!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Yeah I just did it on 2 accounts and it wouldn't work on a third - it seems like someone from Birchbox is stalking this thread!!


damn them lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

yo that code straight up played me.  i did exactly what you said @@jayeme, saw the code was applied and after i paid i realized they didn't add the 100 points.


----------



## jayeme (May 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> yo that code straight up played me.  i did exactly what you said @@jayeme, saw the code was applied and after i paid i realized they didn't add the 100 points.


I'm sorry! they ruined my workaround  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do think they're stalking this forum...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I'm sorry! they ruined my workaround  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do think they're stalking this forum...


If they're stalking this forum, gimme some laqa lip lube in June!!!!!!


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> If they're stalking this forum, gimme some laqa lip lube in June!!!!!!


word lol.

they could stalk this:  ldlad:


----------



## disconik (May 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> word lol.
> 
> they could stalk this:  ldlad:



That gave me a good laugh that I *really* needed this morning.  Thank you!


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

disconik said:


> That gave me a good laugh that I *really* needed this morning.  Thank you!


You're welcome! I'm glad that I made your day!


----------



## chelsealynn (May 15, 2014)

Just entered the contest!  I think I might sign up for a second box if there is a promo code.  I don't want to use one yet because I don't want another May box.  Amazingly, I have used a lot of my stash so I think a second box for a month or two will be fun.  Plus, I want all the polishes.  I really love metallic polishes so hoping they are in the boxes the month.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Just entered the contest!  I think I might sign up for a second box if there is a promo code.  I don't want to use one yet because I don't want another May box.  Amazingly, I have used a lot of my stash so I think a second box for a month or two will be fun.  Plus, I want all the polishes.  I really love metallic polishes so hoping they are in the boxes the month.


I've been waiting for a good promo code to prepay for June. Come on Birchbox, I know you've got some more 100 point codes up your sleeve!  :bringiton:


----------



## jbrookeb (May 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been waiting for a good promo code to prepay for June. Come on Birchbox, I know you've got some more 100 point codes up your sleeve! :bringiton:


Have you seen the BBKSS100 code? I haven't used it myself but several others in a different thread were talking about using it successfully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

If BB is stalking send me a sample of Too Face Melted in Peony (or a good dupe)


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Have you seen the BBKSS100 code? I haven't used it myself but several others in a different thread were talking about using it successfully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did, but people were saying it would only work on new accounts, and I think it expired yesterday. There are still two more weeks before June billing, so I'm hopeful for one that works on existing accounts.


----------



## LizGeary (May 16, 2014)

I used the bbkss100 last night one an existing account. Does anyone know what bb first box May was.. Usually they don't go off your profile and just send a go to box


----------



## hazeleyes (May 16, 2014)

Anyone know what the cutoff is to get a June box? I don't want another May.


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

hazeleyes said:


> Anyone know what the cutoff is to get a June box? I don't want another May.


I'm pretty sure I just read on their Facebook page that if you subscribe today, you'll get June's box.


----------



## sparklegirl (May 16, 2014)

hazeleyes said:


> Anyone know what the cutoff is to get a June box? I don't want another May.


I was going to reactivate an account today when when I went to the check out page it said it would ship may 24, which would definitely be a May box...


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 16, 2014)

hazeleyes said:


> Anyone know what the cutoff is to get a June box? I don't want another May.


 People normally get charged at the beginning of the month for the new box so if you want a June box than subscribe any time in June. Anything before June, you will get May.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I was going to reactivate an account today when when I went to the check out page it said it would ship may 24, which would definitely be a May box...


If you're canceling and resubscribing you won't get another May box if you already got one on that account. Even if it says the ship date is in May, you're prepaying for June.


----------



## LizGeary (May 17, 2014)

So some peeps got an ACES surprise this month (not me) it was a pouch. Honestly I'm happy I didn't get my ACES surprise this month. I don't want the pouch. I'll be happy to wait on something cooler.. But the girls on FB are pisssssed that not all aces got a surprise. Did y'all see this?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

LizGeary said:


> So some peeps got an ACES surprise this month (not me) it was a pouch. Honestly I'm happy I didn't get my ACES surprise this month. I don't want the pouch. I'll be happy to wait on something cooler.. But the girls on FB are pisssssed that not all aces got a surprise. Did y'all see this?


I'm not surprised honestly. Orders taking weeks to ship, messed up tracking numbers, some boxes not updating/shipping until after the tenth, and then to see some people getting a present for being ACES on top of it.

I like to think that they're just sending them out in waves, but I kind of hope it isn't a different item completely, mostly because nothing alienates people more than giving someone something different than what you got.


----------



## LizGeary (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm not surprised honestly. Orders taking weeks to ship, messed up tracking numbers, some boxes not updating/shipping until after the tenth, and then to see some people getting a present for being ACES on top of it.
> 
> I like to think that they're just sending them out in waves, but I kind of hope it isn't a different item completely, mostly because nothing alienates people more than giving someone something different than what you got.


Very true. I didn't think of it that way. I know I'd be ticked if I got a pouch and others got something better.

Also, when I was reading up on the program I saw that they'll give a gift for your aces anniversary.. That's a while away but I'm excited to see what that might be!


----------



## IMDawnP (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm not surprised honestly. Orders taking weeks to ship, messed up tracking numbers, some boxes not updating/shipping until after the tenth, and then to see some people getting a present for being ACES on top of it.
> 
> I like to think that they're just sending them out in waves, but I kind of hope it isn't a different item completely, mostly because nothing alienates people more than giving someone something different than what you got.


Based on the reply I received from Birchbox (on Facebook) when I posted about getting the bag it sounds exactly like they are sending them out in batches and that all Aces will receive one. I don't understand why people automatically assume that if they didn't receive one yet that means they are not getting one at all?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Based on the reply I received from Birchbox (on Facebook) when I posted about getting the bag it sounds exactly like they are sending them out in batches and that all Aces will receive one. I don't understand why people automatically assume that if they didn't receive one yet that means they are not getting one at all?


They have said to customers: "Please know that we plan on sending our gifts of gratitude will go out on rolling basis to remaining ACES members. We think half of the fun is not knowing *when or what* you will receive. Sounds like your monthly box doesn’t it?"

The coyness could mean any number of things, which is why I said I like to think that everyone is getting the same item, just in waves.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> They have said to customers: "Please know that we plan on sending our gifts of gratitude will go out on rolling basis to remaining ACES members. We think half of the fun is not knowing *when or what* you will receive. Sounds like your monthly box doesn’t it?"
> 
> The coyness could mean any number of things, which is why I said I like to think that everyone is getting the same item, just in waves.


Oh I wouldn't mind something other than the pouch, I don't even know what I would use it for. Except probably give it to my mom for her coupons. Then again anything else that I can think of that would be something similar I wouldn't want either. I do appreciate the gesture though, this ACES program is shaping up nicely even despite the warehouse issues. I'm in no rush to receive my stuff and if I get a bunch of sorry points out of it, I think I'd rather have that than my orders and boxes be "on time".


----------



## LindaD (May 17, 2014)

Ooh, I love this new feature on the Birchbox site: you can see your points without having to log in again. 

Argh, can't post pics. Anyway, if you haven't logged out of the site, it's on top of the menu that pops up on the upper right when you hover over your name.


----------



## LizGeary (May 17, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Ooh, I love this new feature on the Birchbox site: you can see your points without having to log in again.
> 
> Argh, can't post pics. Anyway, if you haven't logged out of the site, it's on top of the menu that pops up on the upper right when you hover over your name.


I agree I think it saves so much time!!


----------



## MissTrix (May 18, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Ooh, I love this new feature on the Birchbox site: you can see your points without having to log in again.
> 
> Argh, can't post pics. Anyway, if you haven't logged out of the site, it's on top of the menu that pops up on the upper right when you hover over your name.


I'm wondering if this is going to make it harder or easier for me to hoard my points. I just reached 501 thanks to two 7 item boxes in a row and seeing them sitting there is making it mighty tempting to spend them! lol


----------



## rachelshine (May 18, 2014)

Now to just receive my two May boxes, so I can pause my second account before getting charged for June!


----------



## jayeme (May 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Now to just receive my two May boxes, so I can pause my second account before getting charged for June!


You might already know this, but you can review things before you get your box - you can pick the "have not tried this sample" option, tell it you haven't purchased, etc., without actually filling out the review section, and you still get the 10 points. And then you can cancel an account even when the box hasn't arrived, with no problems reviewing items or anything.

Of course, a better solution would be if they had shipped the boxes in a timely manner!


----------



## Kelsey Abourezk (May 19, 2014)

I so wish I had seen this earlier! That looks right up my alley. I love liquid black liner.


----------



## Ketaki Sawant (May 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone ...I m new to birchbox...would love to sign up. I hoping there are some promo codes ...anyone could help me ?

Also what is this aces program ??

Thanks

Ketaki


----------



## Shauna999 (May 21, 2014)

I got this email - $5 for May box if anyone is interested!!

Looking to add a breath of fresh air (or a gust of it) to your look? There's never been a better time to rejoin Birchbox. Our "Freewheeling"-themed May box is packed with samples to shake up your beauty routine, and leave you feeling footloose and fancy-free. We're bringing that carefree, weekend-all-week approach to our (and your) wardrobe too, with an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer in our May box. Plus, for a limited time, get your next box for only $5 (that's half the usual price!) when you purchase a women's monthly subscription. Use code SUMMERSUB at checkout. But hurry—you only have

until 5/26!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I got this email - $5 for May box if anyone is interested!!
> 
> Looking to add a breath of fresh air (or a gust of it) to your look? There's never been a better time to rejoin Birchbox. Our "Freewheeling"-themed May box is packed with samples to shake up your beauty routine, and leave you feeling footloose and fancy-free. We're bringing that carefree, weekend-all-week approach to our (and your) wardrobe too, with an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer in our May box. Plus, for a limited time, get your next box for only $5 (that's half the usual price!) when you purchase a women's monthly subscription. Use code SUMMERSUB at checkout. But hurry—you only have
> 
> until 5/26!


Tempting but I'd rather have a points code. I cancelled my other two accounts waiting for one. Come on Birchbox give us all the points.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 21, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I got this email - $5 for May box if anyone is interested!!
> 
> Looking to add a breath of fresh air (or a gust of it) to your look? There's never been a better time to rejoin Birchbox. Our "Freewheeling"-themed May box is packed with samples to shake up your beauty routine, and leave you feeling footloose and fancy-free. We're bringing that carefree, weekend-all-week approach to our (and your) wardrobe too, with an exclusive Kate Spade Saturday offer in our May box. Plus, for a limited time, get your next box for only $5 (that's half the usual price!) when you purchase a women's monthly subscription. Use code SUMMERSUB at checkout. But hurry—you only have
> 
> until 5/26!


Thanks! I'm on monthly and I was on the fence about staying another month to see if those Ruffians pop up for June.  Might as well stay for $5 and then I'll have another $10 in points.  It let me cancel and then go right back in and sign back up with the code.

I was also worried about cancelling while the Aces gifts are going out.  Not sure if Aces members who aren't current subscribers will get anything, but I really like the pouch!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 21, 2014)

My box was really good for May, so I hope the trend continues for June


----------



## jayeme (May 21, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I was also worried about cancelling while the Aces gifts are going out.  Not sure if Aces members who aren't current subscribers will get anything, but I really like the pouch!


I doubt that matters - you can technically become an Ace without ever subscribing, if you purchase $500 worth of items in the BB shop...I doubt anyone does that, but the Aces program is not tied to being a BB subscriber, just to accumulating 500 points in whatever way.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 21, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails

Ruffians now showing up on the page with... 15,000+ reviews. Um, BB...

Also it seems like the new set of 3 os $26.50? bleh


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

I want all of those colors! So pretty!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails
> 
> Ruffians now showing up on the page with... 15,000+ reviews. Um, BB...
> 
> Also it seems like the new set of 3 os $26.50? bleh


its just using all of the reviews ever given for ruffian products


----------



## onelilspark (May 22, 2014)

Ketaki Sawant said:


> Hi Everyone ...I m new to birchbox...would love to sign up. I hoping there are some promo codes ...anyone could help me ?
> 
> Also what is this aces program ??
> 
> ...


@@Shauna999 posted a promo code to get a $5 first box.  Usually there are 100 point codes floating around too.  I only get one box, so I don't pay attention to them that much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

If you have any friends who get a Birchbox you can ask them for their referral code.  To be honest, I don't think it gets you anything, but it gets them 50 points, so pick your favorite person!

Aces is a new program that Birchbox launched recently.  If you get 500 points in a calendar year (which is fairly easy to do) you qualify.  It's essentially a VIP program that gives you some perks and apparently they'll send you little bonuses through the year. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

I'm so behind! I didn't think about this thread being up! Anyone else get the BB Aces/Wallet/Zipper thingy? I got two of them! Hello new pencil pouch.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm so behind! I didn't think about this thread being up! Anyone else get the BB Aces/Wallet/Zipper thingy? I got two of them! Hello new pencil pouch.


I received one on my second account! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. The first one is a coupon holder. Now to see if I remember to use any of them!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I received one on my second account! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. The first one is a coupon holder. Now to see if I remember to use any of them!


Oh...Coupon holder is a good idea. I'm glad I don't sub to ipsy, I can't handle a new zipper pouch every month. I dont have enough things to compartmentalize into 20 little bags (at least thats what I tell myself!)


----------



## eas00 (May 22, 2014)

I also got the Birchbox Aces wallet thing. I'm not really impressed with it and wish they would have sent something else but its free and I'm sure I'll find some way to use it.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 22, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Oh...Coupon holder is a good idea. I'm glad I don't sub to ipsy, I can't handle a new zipper pouch every month. I dont have enough things to compartmentalize into 20 little bags (at least thats what I tell myself!)


I can't tell you excited I am for a cute coupon holder! The ipsy ones are too small for a lot of coupons.  I always use an old envelope from a bill and that is not cute plus I've been known to lose a few out the top.  I have the accordion kind but that's for like my master coupon hoard-age.  The pouch will be great for just the stuff I need for that shopping trip.


----------



## Jayna119 (May 22, 2014)

anchorsandstripes said:


> looks like we already need a June thread lol!
> 
> I'm on mobile so can't post the pic but 2,000 delux minis of Benefits Push up eyeliner is being sent out in June to those who enter! Subscribers will get it in their June BB and non subscribers will get it in the mail. No one is notified, they'll just show up lol!


So excited about this! I registered and I hope I get one of the samples.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (May 22, 2014)

Come on June! My four boxes for May were so lackluster... Cutting down to 2 and hoping for some magic!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 22, 2014)

Been Aces since it started and still nothing, BB you stink!


----------



## jednashley (May 23, 2014)

Can I ask...where do some of you subscribe for more than one birchbox?  It is to try and get different things?  I have been subscribed to BB for over a year and never thought to get 2 or more subscriptions from them and was just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 23, 2014)

jednashley said:


> Can I ask...where do some of you subscribe for more than one birchbox?  It is to try and get different things?  I have been subscribed to BB for over a year and never thought to get 2 or more subscriptions from them and was just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The point system is great, you have more chances to get more/different products to try, and you can take advantage of even more perks like 100 extra points or free items when you subscribe.  I have two yearly subscriptions that I bought with a $99 code, got 99 points from buying, will get around 600 points from for doing my reviews, so to me a year's worth of samples for about $30.  I also can take advantage of promos on both accounts (like 20% off codes, etc.).  I have a third account that I only use for good promos and deactivate the rest of the time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

jednashley said:


> Can I ask...where do some of you subscribe for more than one birchbox?  It is to try and get different things?  I have been subscribed to BB for over a year and never thought to get 2 or more subscriptions from them and was just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Basically you just need to make another account with a different email address than your main account. All the other info can be the same, and you can transfer points in e-gift card format to use all together on one account for purchases.

ETA: It also helps if you make the beauty profile different from your main so you have a better chance of receiving different items.


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Got my Aces gift today! I think it's really well-made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the inside doesn't smell very good. XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got my Aces gift today! I think it's really well-made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the inside doesn't smell very good. XD


Oh yay maybe that means mine will be here today too! Too bad my mail doesn't arrive for at least 2 more hours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh yay maybe that means mine will be here today too! Too bad my mail doesn't arrive for at least 2 more hours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Noooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the worst when your mailman comes in the afternoon and not the morning. Fingers crossed that you'll get yours today!


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Noooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the worst when your mailman comes in the afternoon and not the morning. Fingers crossed that you'll get yours today!


Word! My mailman doesn't come until 5pm, even on weekends. It sucks. I wish I got my mail before 2pm when I leave for work since I don't come home until the next day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Word! My mailman doesn't come until 5pm, even on weekends. It sucks. I wish I got my mail before 2pm when I leave for work since I don't come home until the next day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I work from home and I can see the mailboxes from my windows, so if I'm expecting something really exciting I'm constantly checking my tracking and looking out the window for the truck lol!


----------



## KayEss (May 23, 2014)

No Aces pouch for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how many Aces there are and how many pouches they are sending out. I feel like they would predict a shitstorm if only some people got them. No one likes inequality. Frankly though I have a lot of cute makeup bags so it's no biggie if I don't get one. I would rather have a Birchbox pen, bottle opener, mug, umbrella, etc.

And I posted in the May thread, but my big Birchbox order was supposed to be delivered today and got delayed by a train derailment, which is pretty unlucky. However, I ordered a FitBit and it came today, so I guess that's a pretty good consolation! 

ETA @@meaganola I'm apparently allowed to say shitstorm!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

@@KayEss I'll give you a hint on the other word that has a filter:  It's a verb and a noun, and it's typically used in gendered or emasculating situations.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

kayess said:


> No Aces pouch for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how many Aces there are and how many pouches they are sending out. I feel like they would predict a shitstorm if only some people got them. No one likes inequality. Frankly though I have a lot of cute makeup bags so it's no biggie if I don't get one. I would rather have a Birchbox pen, bottle opener, mug, umbrella, etc.
> 
> And I posted in the May thread, but my big Birchbox order was supposed to be delivered today and got delayed by a train derailment, which is pretty unlucky. However, I ordered a FitBit and it came today, so I guess that's a pretty good consolation!
> 
> ETA @@meaganola I'm apparently allowed to say shitstorm!


I don't mind if I don't get a pouch... as long as I get something!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And @@KayEss I saw your post about the train derailment and your Clarisonic! That sucks!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it still gets to you soon!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Used the Number 4 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner from my box tonight and I am in love. My hair hasn't felt this awesome in years! 
Went to look at the full size on the website though and YIKES it's expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess this will be something I need to save up points for!


----------



## KayEss (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@KayEss I'll give you a hint on the other word that has a filter:  It's a verb and a noun, and it's typically used in gendered or emasculating situations.


Those are the only two? I am curious to see what it changes to but if I'm wrong then it might be a little offensive.


----------



## cari12 (May 24, 2014)

I'm down to 3 subs for June. Two of mine are gift subs and good through November so those will be around for awhile. I cancelled my 3rd account after cashing out points tonight, but for now am keeping my 4th account open. I've really liked the boxes I've gotten on it so I may actually keep it going for another couple of months to see how that goes. Eventually I need to go back to one, maybe two boxes. Emphasis on eventually ;-)


----------



## Tamarin (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Used the Number 4 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner from my box tonight and I am in love. My hair hasn't felt this awesome in years!
> 
> Went to look at the full size on the website though and YIKES it's expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess this will be something I need to save up points for!


They're available for a little bit cheaper on Amazon, depending on the specific scent.


----------



## flynt (May 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Used the Number 4 Shampoo &amp; Conditioner from my box tonight and I am in love. My hair hasn't felt this awesome in years!
> 
> Went to look at the full size on the website though and YIKES it's expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess this will be something I need to save up points for!


Yeah, I tried it because of the rave reviews here and this is like the only time I've seen a shampoo and conditioner make a difference in my hair.  But 34$ each!!!!  Def need some points + code for this.


----------



## cari12 (May 24, 2014)

I had to try the Number 4 shampoo &amp; conditioner last night and it's definitely awesome! I just bought a whole bunch of new shampoo and conditioner since I had my hair colored, but I'm definitely going to add it to my "must buy when I run out of shampoo" list for sure. I NEVER get this much body in my hair without a ton of product and blow drying. All I did was use the shampoo &amp; conditioner and throw it up in a bun like I usually do and woke up with beautiful volume and super soft hair. LOVE.


----------



## KayEss (May 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh...so I mentioned yesterday one of my Birchbox packages was delayed by a train derailment. I ordered a Clarisonic, some shave cream, and a pick two on the 11th. I emailed them several days later to ask for an update. I told them that I hadn't received any shipment notifications and asked if my shipping was delayed. I asked them if an item was backordered and if that was the hold up.

Gina replied and told me that my package had indeed shipped and gave me a tracking number. This is the tracking number with the train thing. So then I get a shipping confirmation today (a full 13 days after I ordered) and it only lists the shave cream and pick two. What the heck?!

I am annoyed that:

a. My Clarisonic still hasn't shipped.

b. No one managed to tell me that it hadn't shipped (or why or when I could expect it), even when I specifically emailed in and asked if anything was backordered.

c. The Clarisonic is in stock and has been the whole time (as far as I know)

d. That the other two items are taking so long.

Gr. Birchbox, I love you, but please don't make this a regular thing.


----------



## TippyAG (May 26, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm so behind! I didn't think about this thread being up! Anyone else get the BB Aces/Wallet/Zipper thingy? I got two of them! Hello new pencil pouch.


I've been using it as a money/CC slip pouch for work. It fits perfectly in my apron. (I'm a waitress)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

> *Birchbox Plus June 2014 - *Starting tomorrow you'll get to choose one or all three of these travel-themed items to ship with your June Birchbox: 1) Pinch Provisions Skinny Minimergency Kit; 2) Mott 50 UPF 50 Shawl; and 3) Whish Coconut Milk CC Body Cream.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

I really want the shawl and the whish. I'm just hoping having THREE plus items for june won't be a logistics nightmare for their award winning warehouse.


----------



## flynt (May 26, 2014)

After last month I would absolutely not do BB Plus anytime in the near future.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

Those are all good items but not sure I'd pay extra for them. I guess it depends how much they charge (especially curious about the price for all 3!).

It would be nice if they let you use points for these add-ons.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

flynt said:


> After last month I would absolutely not do BB Plus anytime in the near future.


I don't understand why they keep overdoing themselves. They need to get one thing right before they try to expand and do it bigger. I don't understand what is going through the mind of whoever is running the show.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

I have to admit that the little case for the emergency kit gives me the AWWK! SHINY!  But I *just* want the case.  I have a couple of those kits from PopSugar already.  And do I want it enough to deal with the warehouse?  Hell, no.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I've been looking at that emergency kit for a while now.  The shawl is nice as well.  But I still haven't gotten my kate spade necklace yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why oh why are they doing this??


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Here's a pretty similar emergency kit, although this one is $16 and says it has 17 items while the BB one has 22.

http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/chameleon-minimergency-kit-p76.aspx

The emergency kit will be an extra $20 and the shawl and Whish will each be $30.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus

I kind of want the emergency kit but $20 and warehouse issues make it seem not very worth it.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

and considering that the green version of the mini emergency kit is sold out...huh.  ah, I see that they released a bit-bigger-than-previous mini one.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Here's a pretty similar emergency kit, although this one is $16 and says it has 17 items while the BB one has 22.
> 
> http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/chameleon-minimergency-kit-p76.aspx
> 
> ...


 yeah, and you are only saving $4.00, which at least with the Spade necklace, it was a savings of 25.00

I like the shawl but they have a mistake on their page

_Welcome to Birchbox Plus, a new (and fun!) way to add on-trend items to your monthly delivery. For just $20, you can add this survival kit to your June shipment. Reserve yours now._


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, and you are only saving $4.00, which at least with the Spade necklace, it was a savings of 25.00
> 
> I like the shawl but they have a mistake on their page
> 
> _Welcome to Birchbox Plus, a new (and fun!) way to add on-trend items to your monthly delivery. For just $20, you can add this survival kit to your June shipment. Reserve yours now._


On the emergency kit page, it says "the necklace will be added to your order" lol

I think I'd rather not spend my money and see if it pops up as a freebie at some point.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 26, 2014)

I like the shawl because of that ultraviolet protection factor.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Here's a pretty similar emergency kit, although this one is $16 and says it has 17 items while the BB one has 22.
> 
> http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/chameleon-minimergency-kit-p76.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, those don't really seem like good deals at all.

I would totally jump on the shawl at $20 (if they weren't having all of these issues already), but $30 is just too much.

eta: the shawls are normally $45 on the brand's website, but still.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> I like the shawl because of that ultraviolet protection factor.


Yes! I always layer up to protect my skin from the sun during the summer, but most of the cardigans I own are way too hot for that. This would be perfect but I really cannot spend the money right now. UGH.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Yes! I always layer up to protect my skin from the sun during the summer, but most of the cardigans I own are way too hot for that. This would be perfect but I really cannot spend the money right now. UGH.


I wish the price was lower. I guess I will have to keep using my umbrella to help protect me. Have you ever tried the UV arm sleeves?


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> On the emergency kit page, it says "the necklace will be added to your order" lol
> 
> I think I'd rather not spend my money and see if it pops up as a freebie at some point.


hahaha

I did add the shawl because, as I get older, I am more worried about sun exposure.  I didn't have the benefit of all of the 'net (to educate me on sun damage and exposure) when I was in my 20's, so I pretty much hosed my skin then - it is starting to show as dark spots, not wrinkles, thankfully.  I wasn't even a sun worshiper, just was outside a lot, roller blading, biking, sailing...LA sun and all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> I wish the price was lower. I guess I will have to keep using my umbrella to help protect me. Have you ever tried the UV arm sleeves?


Nope, never tried UV sleeves, which is why I was intrigued but apprehensive to pay $30. Maybe if I knew they worked well, I'd be willing to shell out the money.


----------



## katiecoll (May 26, 2014)

I really want that shawl! But the price tag and birchbox warehouse issues are making me stay far away from the reserve button this time...


----------



## Imberis (May 26, 2014)

Wow, this add-on stuff is way more expensive than I thought it'd be! I think I'll pass for now. The shawl is cute, but I don't know if I'd pay $30 for it, especially from Birchbox with their shipping issues.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Thanks for the info, those don't really seem like good deals at all.
> 
> I would totally jump on the shawl at $20 (if they weren't having all of these issues already), but $30 is just too much.
> 
> eta: the shawls are normally $45 on the brand's website, but still.


No problem!!



biancardi said:


> hahaha
> 
> I did add the shawl because, as I get older, I am more worried about sun exposure.  I didn't have the benefit of all of the 'net (to educate me on sun damage and exposure) when I was in my 20's, so I pretty much hosed my skin then - it is starting to show as dark spots, not wrinkles, thankfully.  I wasn't even a sun worshiper, just was outside a lot, roller blading, biking, sailing...LA sun and all.


I didn't even think about the sun exposure. The UPF is pretty cool though!



Imberis said:


> Wow, this add-on stuff is way more expensive than I thought it'd be! I think I'll pass for now. The shawl is cute, but I don't know if I'd pay $30 for it, especially from Birchbox with their shipping issues.


I would gladly take all of those things, but I wouldn't pay that much for any of them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

This is going to sound way out there, but I've been more interested in birchbox's lifestyle type items more so than their beauty selections lately, to me, their curation has gotten flat, boring, and predictable. I would love to see them do a lifestyle type box, like popsugar style. I'd love a box with the whish, the shawl, and some deluxe samples (and/or that Ruffian summer polish).


----------



## AshJs3 (May 26, 2014)

Agh! I love that shawl! I just discovered Uniqlo clothing which has UV protection built in. It's FABULOUS! I've loved everything I've bought so far.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 26, 2014)

:king:


----------



## onelilspark (May 27, 2014)

I love the shawl, but after all the issues they've had with add-ons, there's absolutely no way I'll order it!


----------



## Jen51 (May 27, 2014)

Those minimergency kits are wonderful.  I was amazed at how much stuff they can stick in one little kit.  They are only $16 on the website though so if they are charging $20 as an add on it would be better to just order it separately.


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> Those minimergency kits are wonderful.  I was amazed at how much stuff they can stick in one little kit.  They are only $16 on the website though so if they are charging $20 as an add on it would be better to just order it separately.


the 20.00 had 5 more items and the bag is slightly bigger...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2014)

Hmmmm none of those look appealing to me. Sad panda.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 27, 2014)

The thing I don't understand about the add-on items is, why are they not discounted more? Julep allows add-ons and the products are always discounted.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The thing I don't understand about the add-on items is, why are they not discounted more? Julep allows add-ons and the products are always discounted.


Agreed. 

Also, spending more for the add-on than the actual box seems really odd to me.  :blink:


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Here's a pretty similar emergency kit, although this one is $16 and says it has 17 items while the BB one has 22.
> 
> http://shop.pinchprovisions.com/chameleon-minimergency-kit-p76.aspx
> 
> ...


I feel like the prices are just WAY too high. The shawl and the emergency kit would be tempting at a lower price. I've found that to be this case with most of the Birchbox plus offerings. Here's hoping @ is right and they give these with a code in a few weeks - I think I would open a second account for that shawl.... Too bad I would want it now before I go on vacation though... After my vacation I don't know if I will have much use for it for a while...


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

...I do wish I had received the email about the birchbox plus add on for the Gorjana studs though.... That's when they were only sending to select members.... I would have actually added those. I have them in gold and they are pretty much my go-to everyday studs. I could use them in silver, or even a back up pair.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 27, 2014)

I'm interested in trying the Whish but I'm done with birchbox plus. Hopefully they sample it soon.


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The thing I don't understand about the add-on items is, why are they not discounted more? Julep allows add-ons and the products are always discounted.


the kit &amp; whish aren't discounted more - that I do not understand one bit

the shawl is discounted by 15.00, so that isn't bad.  But nothing beats the Kate Spade necklace from last month (which I am STILL waiting on) - that was 25.00 off.


----------



## jennm149 (May 27, 2014)

Sephora has a bunch of Minimergency kits -- $15/$16.  May not have as many items, but lots of different cute bags.

http://www.sephora.com/pinch-provisions#!ref=900119&amp;sortBy=-1&amp;brandId=6013


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

I don't even understand why anyone would get the Whish as an add on, rather than buying it directly from the BB shop and using points and/or promo codes. That's not to discount anyone who's getting it now, its just to wonder why Birchbox would include that at only a $4 discount when I can just wait and get a better deal on it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Sephora has a bunch of Minimergency kits -- $15/$16.  May not have as many items, but lots of different cute bags.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/pinch-provisions#!ref=900119&amp;sortBy=-1&amp;brandId=6013


Yeah both bb and sephora have the same pinch provisions minimergency kits, bb is a dollar more but it's the same items. I got one for myself and a gf from sephora and we love them! It's so small that it fits anywhere, and when it's empty it'll make a super cute coin purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (May 27, 2014)

What is the brand of that shawl, and does anyone have the link to the birchbox page where I can at least look at the items? They never send me the plus emails. I don't even know what Aces is. I wonder if they would let me spend points for the add ons.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it with some intensive googling, and discovered that it is navy and white, not as appealing as it looked in the facebook photo. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was confused and thought they were selling the Whish correcting gel as an add on, and I was like, _that's only a savings of $2, do I look dumb_?  But now I see it is a new product. I still think they should offer it as a sample at a much much cheaper price, like $3 for a deluxe sample, imo.

I checked and I'm already an Ace, but didn't know it until now. I wonder how long I have been? Weird.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Thanks for the info, those don't really seem like good deals at all.
> 
> I would totally jump on the shawl at $20 (if they weren't having all of these issues already), but $30 is just too much.
> 
> eta: the shawls are normally $45 on the brand's website, but still.


Given Birchbox's track record for add on's, I think I'd rather spend the extra 15$ to get it from the actual brand, if I were really really wanting the shawl.  

I still don't get why the men's boxes are only 20$, and they get 20-50$ items quite frequently from what I've seen, and they don't have to pay any add on costs.  Why can't they just make a women's box for 20/25$ and have the add on item already in it.  Then people can choose to buy the bigger box, or stick with the cheaper regular box.


----------



## Meggpi (May 27, 2014)

A friend of mine has a little see through long sleeve sundress bathing suit cover up thing that is UV protected.  She wears it even when it's pretty hot out and loves it, I should ask her where she got it.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 27, 2014)

meggpi said:


> A friend of mine has a little see through long sleeve sundress bathing suit cover up thing that is UV protected.  She wears it even when it's pretty hot out and loves it, I should ask her where she got it.


If you find out let us know! I might be interested in getting one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I still don't get why the men's boxes are only 20$, and they get 20-50$ items quite frequently from what I've seen, and they don't have to pay any add on costs.  Why can't they just make a women's box for 20/25$ and have the add on item already in it.  Then people can choose to buy the bigger box, or stick with the cheaper regular box.


I don't understand how they get some of the products they do for the mens box at their price point.I feel like the womens box always pales in comparison to the euro boxes and the mens boxes.


----------



## Meggpi (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I don't understand how they get some of the products they do for the mens box at their price point.I feel like the womens box always pales in comparison to the euro boxes and the mens boxes.


Maybe they get bigger sizes because the men-targeted grooming/stylish lifestyle stuff industry doesn't have as easy a time getting men to spend money so they are willing to give more generously towards marketing.


----------



## Kristen121 (May 27, 2014)

Definitely NOT ordering an add on this month since I'm still waiting for my May box and necklace add on. The emergency kit is a good idea, and I have everything at home already to make my own. That will be my project for today.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Maybe they get bigger sizes because the men-targeted grooming/stylish lifestyle stuff industry doesn't have as easy a time getting men to spend money so they are willing to give more generously towards marketing.


I never thought of it that way, but that's an interesting way to think about it, and probably a huge contributing factor.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 27, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Maybe they get bigger sizes because the men-targeted grooming/stylish lifestyle stuff industry doesn't have as easy a time getting men to spend money so they are willing to give more generously towards marketing.


I think this, and the fact that the subscriber base is much smaller. It's harder to give a million generous sized samples or free items vs. 50,000. Sometimes I think we're just hurting ourselves by having multiple accounts because of this, but of course I'm guilty of it myself!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

1) I got my free apron GWP in the mail today.

2) They sent me two!

One for my dad &amp; one for the boyfriend. Thanks, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

Box pages are starting to populate!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/JUNE-2014/JUNE-2014-bb1


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

I can't believe I'm about to say this considering my obsession with lip products: I hope I don't get that lip stain! I got the bonus shop freebie, and I'm not impressed. It would be great to not have a box slot taken up by it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

Time to sift through box pages and decide if I want to stay subbed this month or not.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this considering my obsession with lip products: I hope I don't get that lip stain! I got the bonus shop freebie, and I'm not impressed. It would be great to not have a box slot taken up by it.


That's unfortunate. I love lip stains so I was interested in trying it. But I wasn't impressed with the CR eyeliner or the swatches I saw of her palettes either. I get a very "cheap" quality impression from it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

I actually love that lip stain. I wore it all last weekend at Skate &amp; Surf. I think the color is so pretty.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 27, 2014)

I can't believe it is going to be June soon! Wasn't crazy about any of the add-ons this month.  If that dang necklace last month was in silver - I probably would have jumped for it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 27, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Maybe they get bigger sizes because the men-targeted grooming/stylish lifestyle stuff industry doesn't have as easy a time getting men to spend money so they are willing to give more generously towards marketing.


This is definitely 100% true. Grooming/lifestyle industry definitely spends more on marketing for men. These companies are willing to send out full size/generous size samples because what do most men require to decide to pick up a product? They require using it, having it, getting used to it being in their lives, and then eventually deciding - hey, I need this and I will buy it again. Its a more loyal audience (or stubborn?) who will typically stick to whatever product they know will work. Women, on the other hand, don't necessarily need that tactile experience - seeing a blogger, a celebrity, or even someone on a forum like MUT talk about/display a product might be enough to get that key customer to go out and buy it which is much cheaper than having to put a shampoo/correcting gel/lipstick into the hands of every woman. How many times did you hear of a product that gave you box envy and you decided to buy it/spend your points on it even if it didn't come to your box that month?

(Sorry...I've been reading too many marketing text books!)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

More stuff for next month!



Spoiler


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's unfortunate. I love lip stains so I was interested in trying it. But I wasn't impressed with the CR eyeliner or the swatches I saw of her palettes either. I get a very "cheap" quality impression from it.


I actually really like the lip stains &amp; eyeliners. But I have to agree on the eye shadows they're very chalky &amp; lack pigmentation.


----------



## Imberis (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This is going to sound way out there, but I've been more interested in birchbox's lifestyle type items more so than their beauty selections lately, to me, their curation has gotten flat, boring, and predictable. I would love to see them do a lifestyle type box, like popsugar style. I'd love a box with the whish, the shawl, and some deluxe samples (and/or that Ruffian summer polish).


I agree. Their makeup selections always seem so... similar.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 27, 2014)

I always have fun this time of the month...ruling out potential boxes based on previous samples. (Got it, got it, got it, don't got it, got it). So far, unless they mess up, I can only get box 1, 2, 7, or 10.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

I feel like I'm not seeing anything new or exciting in these box variations so far. Same old same old.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 27, 2014)

I want the Benefit they're real mascara! I've heard great things from it and would lie to try it out before committing to the full size and price.


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Given Birchbox's track record for add on's, I think I'd rather spend the extra 15$ to get it from the actual brand, if I were really really wanting the shawl.
> 
> I still don't get why the men's boxes are only 20$, and they get 20-50$ items quite frequently from what I've seen, and they don't have to pay any add on costs.  Why can't they just make a women's box for 20/25$ and have the add on item already in it.  Then people can choose to buy the bigger box, or stick with the cheaper regular box.


I would definitely spring for the bigger box.


----------



## JenTX (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh he I love when the spoilers start populating. Would be happy with the lip gloss, Laqa, elevenskin, Caudalie..... And is be super pumped for the Egyptian magic - REALLY been wanting to try that!


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

I'm antsy for the new products to start popping up.  That's when the interesting boxes start to take form.


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 27, 2014)

I would also pay for the bigger box.  My husband gets BB Man and for his June box they sent an email asking him to pick/reserve his Lifestyle item from 3 different things.  One was a double pack of liner socks, a mystery or standard item, or a wallet, but the point was that it wasn't costing me any extra and he specifically got to choose the big ticket item in his box.  Why can't they do that for us?


----------



## ScopeIt (May 27, 2014)

This is O/T, but I know a lot of us were introduced to Whish products via BB! My Costco has a pack of two large Whish shaving creams + the after shave gel for $20! And a 30 pack of the Whish deodorant/inhibitor wipes for $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 27, 2014)

Bahahaha.  I've already gotten most of the things popping up in the box pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 27, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> This is O/T, but I know a lot of us were introduced to Whish products via BB! My Costco has a pack of two large Whish shaving creams + the after shave gel for $20! And a 30 pack of the Whish deodorant/inhibitor wipes for $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i wish i had a costco membership! my access is limited to when my parents visit and if we have time. I want a churro and I want those wipes!


----------



## Tamarin (May 27, 2014)

ooo I really would like a box with the Suki and No.4...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i wish i had a costco membership! my access is limited to when my parents visit and if we have time. I want a churro and I want those wipes!


My mom got me a gift certificate for a membership for Christmas... so awesome.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> 1) I got my free apron GWP in the mail today.
> 
> 2) They sent me two!
> 
> One for my dad &amp; one for the boyfriend. Thanks, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  I never got a shipping notice so I wrote it off.  Today I picked up my mail, and there was a birchbox.  I was all worried I'd ordered something without remembering, lol, and didn't know what it was.  Opened it up and saw it was the apron.  My husband liked it, but is sick right now so the enthusiasm is limited.  

I ended up closing my second box account for now.  I have my main account and my 3rd account (which is still waiting on a necklace!).  I'm excited for June.  Hopefully I'll get some good stuff.  I wouldn't mind some of the evologie in one of my boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 27, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I ended up closing my second box account for now.  I have my main account and my 3rd account (which is still waiting on a necklace!).  I'm excited for June.  Hopefully I'll get some good stuff.  I wouldn't mind some of the evologie in one of my boxes.


I closed two of my accounts out of three for this month. I feel a little bad about saying this, but I just can't justify giving them $30 in June without receiving 300 points back for signing up. But hey at least it means I'll spend a little less in June.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I closed two of my accounts out of three for this month. I feel a little bad about saying this, but I just can't justify giving them $30 in June without receiving 300 points back for signing up. But hey at least it means I'll spend a little less in June.


Every dollar counts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got irritated my free necklace has yet to show up, no ace gift, and had/have a bunch of full size order issues going on.  I only left my 3rd account open to ensure it doesn't mess up getting my necklace or something.


----------



## tulippop (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh noes... more #4 stuff.  I seem to get that in every box when they are putting them in boxes

And the prices on the addons seem a bit redonkuous to me, especially for the pinch bag set.  Now if it was $10 or if the scarf was $15-20 I may bite.


----------



## quene8106 (May 28, 2014)

tulippop said:


> oh noes... more #4 stuff.  I seem to get that in every box when they are putting them in boxes
> 
> And the prices on the addons seem a bit redonkuous to me, especially for the pinch bag set.  Now if it was $10 or if the scarf was $15-20 I may bite.


noooooo!!!!! no more number 4 (or color club). they're good products but damn, every month birchbox?


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> This is O/T, but I know a lot of us were introduced to Whish products via BB! My Costco has a pack of two large Whish shaving creams + the after shave gel for $20! And a 30 pack of the Whish deodorant/inhibitor wipes for $15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw Whish body wash and lotion at my Costco. $20 for a big and small one of either item. I want the wipes! Which Costco? I may have to take a trip up to the Morena Blvd and get a giant gelato and search for the wipes soon.

We also have Royal Apothic Lip Scrub and Balm I think 3 of each $30. Sisley Face cream $150ish. Crabtree and Evelyn Handcream. Pink Sugar Perfume $20.


----------



## lovepink (May 28, 2014)

tulippop said:


> oh noes... more #4 stuff.  I seem to get that in every box when they are putting them in boxes
> 
> And the prices on the addons seem a bit redonkuous to me, especially for the pinch bag set.  Now if it was $10 or if the scarf was $15-20 I may bite.





nc42 said:


> noooooo!!!!! no more number 4 (or color club). they're good products but damn, every month birchbox?


For real.  I have now got the Number 4 prep and protect x2 on the same account, the number 4 volumizing shampoo and conditioner and the number 4 clarifying shampoo and conditioner.  I guess I should resign myself to the fact that I will get thr hydrating this month.  Glad I cancelled my second sub.


----------



## L*G* (May 28, 2014)

I am actually excited about this coming bb!
Um Folle de Joie, Cynthia Rowley, Benefit Mascara, Liz Earle yay!!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

I just don't want any more Color Club. So over it. Or silver CR eyeliner. If it's the purple or teal, that's okay by me though.


----------



## JenTX (May 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who likes getting Color Club? I will take a nail polish over a tea any day!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Am I the only one who likes getting Color Club? I will take a nail polish over a tea any day!


Ditto! I never really have any issues with Color Club, as long as I use a base &amp; top coat. 

And I hate hate hate tea. I cringe every time they add a new brand/kind to the shop, because I know I'll be getting it in a box!


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

If I get a CC, I will happily swap it for tea.  Just thought I'd throw that out there, ladies.


----------



## MissTrix (May 28, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Am I the only one who likes getting Color Club? I will take a nail polish over a tea any day!





allistra44 said:


> Ditto! I never really have any issues with Color Club, as long as I use a base &amp; top coat.
> 
> And I hate hate hate tea. I cringe every time they add a new brand/kind to the shop, because I know I'll be getting it in a box!


I'm right there with you ladies! The only time I did not like getting Color Club was when they sent me a polish from the Wanderlust collection 2 months in a row. Had they spread it out over a few months I probably wouldn't have minded as much. lol


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ditto! I never really have any issues with Color Club, as long as I use a base &amp; top coat.
> 
> And I hate hate hate tea. I cringe every time they add a new brand/kind to the shop, because I know I'll be getting it in a box!


Ditto! Color club is one of my faves. The only tea I will drink is chai lattes and I don't think they'll be sending those lol.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 28, 2014)

Will BB send us color club again, even if we already received it? Thanks ladies! =]


----------



## mama2358 (May 28, 2014)

I will be happy with just about anything but the no. 4 crap. I've gotten it the last two months and I don't like it.


----------



## Tamarin (May 28, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Will BB send us color club again, even if we already received it? Thanks ladies! =]


they may send repeat products if it is a different color, scent, or flavor - things like nail polish, tea, shampoo, etc.


----------



## quene8106 (May 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> If I get a CC, I will happily swap it for tea. Just thought I'd throw that out there, ladies.


Same here. I don't know what I have to do to get some tea in my box. I always get it in a trade and I check off I want wellness items and lifestyle extras in my box. I think I have at least ten cc polishes though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

They usually just send CC from a particular collection to you once. I want to stress the word "usually." They sent Wanderlust collection polishes to some people who had marked nail polish as a just-can't-get-enough (great, now I want to break out the Depeche Mode) in two consecutive months. Different colors, but I had already swapped for the one they sent me the second month, so that was doubly frustrating. But if you received something from Harlem Nights, that absolutely does not have anything to do with whether you'll get something from Gala's Gems.


----------



## jennm149 (May 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They usually just send CC from a particular collection to you once. I want to stress the word "usually." They sent Wanderlust collection polishes to some people who had marked nail polish as *a just-can't-get-enough (great, now I want to break out the Depeche Mode)* in two consecutive months. Different colors, but I had already swapped for the one they sent me the second month, so that was doubly frustrating. But if you received something from Harlem Nights, that absolutely does not have anything to do with whether you'll get something from Gala's Gems.


Gahh == I cannot get that song out of my head now.

I had a similar issue with the Baldwin Blue polish last winter.  I traded for it because I wanted to try it (in the hopes of having better luck with it than I did with the Wanderlusts) ... and then got it in my own box the next month.  I want to like CC because I usually like the colors; I just have issues with the formula being streaky.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 28, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> they may send repeat products if it is a different color, scent, or flavor - things like nail polish, tea, shampoo, etc.


Oh okay. Thank you for the response! =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They usually just send CC from a particular collection to you once. I want to stress the word "usually." They sent Wanderlust collection polishes to some people who had marked nail polish as a just-can't-get-enough (great, now I want to break out the Depeche Mode) in two consecutive months. Different colors, but I had already swapped for the one they sent me the second month, so that was doubly frustrating. But if you received something from Harlem Nights, that absolutely does not have anything to do with whether you'll get something from Gala's Gems.


Oh okay, that makes sense. I got the Aquamarine in my April box so I'm just hoping I don't get another. Thanks for the response! =]


----------



## Lolo22 (May 28, 2014)

Plus, they LOVE sending CC in pick 2's.  At one point I had 4 London Calling polishes.  And every single CC I traded for another color, I later got in a pick 2.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Oh okay, that makes sense. I got the Aquamarine in my April box so I'm just hoping I don't get another. Thanks for the response! =]


Check your profile! They might pull a "you say you love polish, so we sent you another one from the same collection!" But if that happens, they'll send a different shade from the collection, so if you received the blue last time, they would send any of the other three and specifically not the blue.


----------



## disconik (May 28, 2014)

[SIZE=10pt]Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Folle de Joie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Mally Beauty Volumizing Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Davine’s OI All in One Milk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]No. 4 Hydrating Shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]No. 4 Hydrating Conditioner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Pencil Liner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Harvey Prince Hello[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Egyptian Magic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]ElevenSkin Protect Day Cream SPF 18[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]No. 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Serum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]LAQA &amp; Co. Lip Lube[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Vasanti Brighten Up[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Perlier Body Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Jasmine Seven Wipes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Supergoop Everyday SPF 30[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Benefit They’re Real![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Lifetherapy Hydrating Body Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Liz Earle Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Color Club Gala’s Gems[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Gilchrist &amp; Soames Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]English Laundry Signature for Her[/SIZE]

Here's what's populating so far.  I swear I was yawning as I did it.  They've only gone up to box 15 so far and no box is fully populated.  I'm hoping we have the chance of lots of benefit samples popping up since they're doing that gel liner promotion with them this month.

ETA: That was all in a pretty table but the MUT formatting won't accept it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (May 28, 2014)

This is my first BB. I'm kinda wishing for the No. 4 Shampoo/Conditioner and Laqa Lip Lube but so far am only seeing [SIZE=10pt]Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser and [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]This is a kind of boring box so far =/ I might have to give BB the axe.[/SIZE]


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Am I the only one who likes getting Color Club? I will take a nail polish over a tea any day!


I'd actually take it over tea! And I wouldn't mind it if it were a new collection.



allistra44 said:


> Ditto! I never really have any issues with Color Club, as long as I use a base &amp; top coat.
> 
> And I hate hate hate tea. I cringe every time they add a new brand/kind to the shop, because I know I'll be getting it in a box!


I can't stand tea. I still have my Harney &amp; Sons sitting in my swap box from this last month. I actually really liked that aquamarine azulino Gala's Gems so I bought the whole collection from Birchbox and gave the new one in that color to my sister, but now I'd be really annoyed if I got one of those in my box. And I just got the Julep creativity set in my May box so the nail art pens were kind of annoying to have show up in multiple boxes at the same time.


----------



## disconik (May 28, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> This is my first BB. I'm kinda wishing for the No. 4 Shampoo/Conditioner and Laqa Lip Lube but so far am only seeing [SIZE=10pt]Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser and [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]This is a kind of boring box so far =/ I might have to give BB the axe.[/SIZE]


You won't know which box variation you're getting until the 10th so don't give up hope yet!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Don't forget that a lot of the newest items are the latest to load into the boxes.  I am sure there will be plenty of pretties to come!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

Looks like the warehouse problems aren't changing anytime soon. My friend's boyfriend's BB Man box (i'm guessing for june since they ship out earlier than womens) was delivered to California instead of Georgia today.


----------



## ScopeIt (May 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I saw Whish body wash and lotion at my Costco. $20 for a big and small one of either item. I want the wipes! Which Costco? I may have to take a trip up to the Morena Blvd and get a giant gelato and search for the wipes soon.
> 
> We also have Royal Apothic Lip Scrub and Balm I think 3 of each $30. Sisley Face cream $150ish. Crabtree and Evelyn Handcream. Pink Sugar Perfume $20.


Alhambra, CA! I was really impressed at their selection of high-end beauty stuff, actually -- Serge Normant hairspray for $10, a lot of serums and creams, all the Whish products, some nice makeup (can't remember specific brands at the moment).

It was a good motivator to clean out my work bag and pack it full of "essentials" -- 5 deodorant wipes, I packed my Aces pouch with some "emergency" makeup (UD 24/7 liner, a small Stila palette, WEI To Go, a mini Smashbox mascara), G&amp;C spa body wash, some of those breath mint pop rocks, and the No. 4 shampoo and conditioner. I'm a nurse and I have been splattered with blood and needed to shower -- would rather use my own stuff than crappy hospital soap!

This is one reason I stay with BB -- I may not be 100% thrilled with everything, but if I can't swap or gift something, it will get used eventually. I like having mini items to pack in my bag as emergency back-ups. June doesn't look super exciting (yet), but I'm sure I'll get something that will make it in to my work bag!


----------



## rachelshine (May 28, 2014)

Hmmm, well on my second (paused) account, it says that the BBKSS14 for 100 points has been applied, but if y'all had issues with it earlier, not sure if I want to commimt without getting my points!

Spoilers so far seem alllright, NOT ANOTHER EYELINER PLZZZZ


----------



## RedBadger (May 28, 2014)

I would LOVE to get one of the new LAQA lip lubes. I love their stuff.

Other wishlist items for me this month: the Caudalie Serum, Color Club nail polish, a mascara, a daytime face cream.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 28, 2014)

Nothing I'm seeing is doing anything for me, to be honest. I cancelled both my Birchbox accounts in favor of Glossybox, because I don't want to have more than one box at a time (word of advice: don't work in publishing if you want any disposable income).


----------



## Burnsidesk (May 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, well on my second (paused) account, it says that the BBKSS14 for 100 points has been applied, but if y'all had issues with it earlier, not sure if I want to commimt without getting my points!
> 
> Spoilers so far seem alllright, NOT ANOTHER EYELINER PLZZZZ


I just now use this code for my 2nd sub and it worked just fine, I received my points already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, well on my second (paused) account, it says that the BBKSS14 for 100 points has been applied, but if y'all had issues with it earlier, not sure if I want to commimt without getting my points!
> 
> Spoilers so far seem alllright, NOT ANOTHER EYELINER PLZZZZ





Burnsidesk said:


> I just now use this code for my 2nd sub and it worked just fine, I received my points already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think for the people who used both of the last two 100 point codes with subscription are not allowed to use this one. This code still does not work for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

So tempted to reopen just my second account with a promo code, but since I've only ever gotten one box on there, knowing my luck I'll get more awful shampoo/conditioner duos that I already got on my first account. And not, you know, Laqa.


----------



## Burnsidesk (May 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think for the people who used both of the last two 100 point codes with subscription are not allowed to use this one. This code still does not work for me.


Hmmm... I used both of the 100 point codes before on this account.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 28, 2014)

Burnsidesk said:


> Hmmm... I used both of the 100 point codes before on this account.


Weird. I don't know I know I wasn't the only one who couldn't get this code to work. So who knows the criteria for it.


----------



## Burnsidesk (May 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Weird. I don't know I know I wasn't the only one who couldn't get this code to work. So who knows the criteria for it.


Lame. I hope there's another one that comes out you can use! You ladies are so awesome you always find the best deals.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

I hope I get Mally mascara, LAQ lip lube and Liz Earle


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

based on the list @@disconik posted, I would like any of the following (and some darn sumbody products!!! )


[SIZE=10pt]Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Davine’s OI All in One Milk[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Serum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Jasmine Seven Wipes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Lifetherapy Hydrating Body Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Liz Earle Cleanser[/SIZE]


----------



## casey anne (May 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I hope I get Mally mascara, LAQ lip lube and Liz Earle


I received Mally mascara awhile back and it was full size!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

Did anyone see that they are bringing back the Jergens BB Body Cream and the Ghirardelli chocolates this month as finds?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

cross-posted to the promo thread, but i'll put it here too



> Just noticed this at the top of birchbox's webpage (don't know if its been posted yet, didn't see it) -
> 
> Get two free birchboxes when you purchase a yearly subscription. Use Code: *BBSUBYEAR*


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Did anyone see that they are bringing back the Jergens BB Body Cream and the Ghirardelli chocolates this month as finds?


for some reason, I do like the Jergens BB body cream!  and chocolate is always welcomed in my home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for some reason, I do like the Jergens BB body cream!  and chocolate is always welcomed in my home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the Jergens BB cream too! I've hoarded mini bottles of it. I find that it minimizes the red spots on my legs after shaving, making my legs look nicer AND it seems to help my shave last longer too. And I it makes my legs feel so silky!


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I love the Jergens BB cream too! I've hoarded mini bottles of it. I find that it minimizes the red spots on my legs after shaving, making my legs look nicer AND it seems to help my shave last longer too. And I it makes my legs feel so silky!


yes, if I see it on a trade list, I ask for it!! lol.  I agree with your findings as well.


----------



## MaryJane80 (May 28, 2014)

I'm all for chocolate but we are going into summer. I don't fancy any melted chocolate, especially if there is a chance of a break and the chocolate getting everywhere.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 28, 2014)

Ladies, the WORST has happened. I've become obsessed with Oribe Shampoo. I ordered the travel size from Birchbox and fell in love. I just got the full size from them in the mail and OMG it's so small for $36! Luckily I only paid $16 because of points, but OMG now I'm going to have to hoard them just get this teensy shampoo all the time!

Now I just wish they'd send out samples so I can trade for ALL of them!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 28, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Ladies, the WORST has happened. I've become obsessed with Oribe Shampoo. I ordered the travel size from Birchbox and fell in love. I just got the full size from them in the mail and OMG it's so small for $36! Luckily I only paid $16 because of points, but OMG now I'm going to have to hoard them just get this teensy shampoo all the time!
> 
> Now I just wish they'd send out samples so I can trade for ALL of them!


Hahaha this is exactly how I'm feeling about the Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner! I can't live without it now that I know how amazing it is, but so so expensive. I got it with two of my boxes last month and I just swapped for two lol 

Need to get lucky &amp; find some on ebay or something!


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha this is exactly how I'm feeling about the Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner! I can't live without it now that I know how amazing it is, but so so expensive. I got it with two of my boxes last month and I just swapped for two lol
> 
> Need to get lucky &amp; find some on ebay or something!


Seriously! During the past two days using No.4 volumizing, all I do is smell and touch my hair. I can't decide if it's worth the price tag though :/


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for some reason, I do like the Jergens BB body cream!  and chocolate is always welcomed in my home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should go to Walmart! I was there a couple of weeks ago and they had GIANT tubes of it for $2 on clearance.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

allistra44  The lotion is actually really good.  I just bought a full size but I only use the lotion on my legs.  I was suprised at how much it really worked at making my skin look great.  There was also a sample of this in the beauty testube this month as well.


----------



## melcore (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I just don't want any more Color Club. So over it. Or silver CR eyeliner. If it's the purple or teal, that's okay by me though.


ditto!  i received three of the silver CR eyeliners in the last two months!  and i have waaaaay too many color clubs that i never used b/c i didn't like the colors.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

If anyone else is really, really ridiculously excited about the They're Real Push-Up Liner, you can sign up for early access to purchase it before it's officially released. 

www.thelinetofine.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 29, 2014)

I don't feel like venting in detail but Birchbox is definitely in the dog house with me right now (specifically regarding a couple of recent full size orders). I have always been a huge fan of the company and their customer service but their warehouse transition is seriously messing them up lately. At least I hope it's that and not a downward spiral. 

Anyway...I hope I get the They're Real this month! I love that stuff. If my mom gets it in hers I will definitely be inheriting it. She tried a tube and she poked herself in the eye with the applicator and swore to never use it again. I think that's a premature judgment but if she doesn't want it I'm more than happy to use it up for her. I am curious about the Evologie cleanser. I think I tried a blemish treatment from them that smelled very strongly of tea tree oil and I remember liking it.


----------



## crescentmoon (May 29, 2014)

Spoiler


























I claim this fully populated box 19:

 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/JUNE-2014/JUNE-2014-bb19


----------



## BeMyBait (May 29, 2014)

Ok so I'm going to be the total newb and ask what exactly a "find" is/means.



ScoutSays said:


> Did anyone see that they are bringing back the Jergens BB Body Cream and the Ghirardelli chocolates this month as finds?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Ok so I'm going to be the total newb and ask what exactly a "find" is/means.


From their blog (because I'm lazy!):

What’s a Birchbox Find, you ask? Good question. A Birchbox Find is a product we’ve come across that we think is exciting, time-saving, awesome, routine-improving, or all of the above. We are committed to bringing you high-end beauty and lifestyle samples every month but we also know that there are plenty of amazing products that don’t fit in to that category. A Birchbox Find will always be in addition to your usual samples—it’ll *never* replace any of them! (We’d never deny you beauty treats!) We’ll only bring you products that we think you’ll enjoy trying. We hope this adds to your Birchbox experience!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 29, 2014)

Send me all the chocolate, melted is a-ok too! And I'd be fine with more Jergens too, I loved the smell of it.  So happy to see there's another chance for the Laqa lippies.  By the looks if it so far I'm eliminated out of a lot of boxes with all the repeats though.


----------



## JenTX (May 29, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a REALLY good box that I'd be totally happy with. That said, I don't think I will get it since I've received the Joie before. Not that I would complain since I love that stuff &amp; a sample would be good for travel versus my full sized bottle. It seems like there are so many repeats this month I almost wonder if there will even be any box I could technically have with no repeats!


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

Yay success on an extra 100 points on my second account. Eventually I'll be sending myself a gift card.

Fingers crossed that at least one of us gets that fun eyeliner!! I am hoping I don't get the chocolate. It's averaging 100 here and I don't want melty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Yay success on an extra 100 points on my second account. Eventually I'll be sending myself a gift card.
> 
> Fingers crossed that at least one of us gets that fun eyeliner!! I am hoping I don't get the chocolate. It's averaging 100 here and I don't want melty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Right? Ordinarily I'd love chocolate but I just don't think it's gonna work in AZ.


----------



## linda37027 (May 29, 2014)

Wow! I think I have had Birchbox too long (16 months) or there are too many repeats. Out of the 28 boxes so far I can only get 9. The only thing I want so far is the Benefit mascara I have sampled it before, not from Birchbox, and I like it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

I just saw this on Instagram and I know it's for their make your own section on Birchbox, but I just thought, how funny it would be if we were getting this in our boxes...  :lol:



Spoiler


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Right? Ordinarily I'd love chocolate but I just don't think it's gonna work in AZ.


Yay fellow AZer &lt;3 We should have a meet up! Each time I get a makeup shipment, I am praying *please don't let anything melt*


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2014)

I keep going back and forth on reopening my normal old account to try and get the Laqa. I guess I should look through box variations and see how good my odds are.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 29, 2014)

This is dumb, I want the add on's since June is my b-day but I don't want my box to be delayed because they can't manage to get them out the door in a timely fashion.

Also, they cost too freakin much.


----------



## badtothebronze (May 29, 2014)

Just ordered Birchbox for June. Hope I won't be disappointed. Since I placed my order the other day I keep seeing bad reviews.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2014)

birchbox, just give me this box

it doesn't even have to have more than these two items in it, i'm really easy to please

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/JUNE-2014/JUNE-2014-bb35


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2014)

Also, out of 41 boxes, I can get approximately 12 of the variations so far (give or take, i might have lost count a few times).

I might just go ahead and sub because I can get either Laqa or CR Lip Stain in a lot of them.


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (May 29, 2014)

crossing my fingers for a great june birchbox. May was a bit lackluster for me with BOTH my birchbox and ipsy bag but hey part of the excitment is the anticipation building up till those pretty little packages are delivered and you see what you get.. or didnt. LOL


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> birchbox, just give me this box
> 
> it doesn't even have to have more than these two items in it, i'm really easy to please
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/JUNE-2014/JUNE-2014-bb35


LMAO exactly!!! Even though I traded with @@biancardi already for the purple laqa, I wouldn't mind another one!


----------



## LindaD (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Yay fellow AZer &lt;3 We should have a meet up! Each time I get a makeup shipment, I am praying *please don't let anything melt*


I know! We were in the middle of a heat wave when the May boxes were arriving, and I was getting anxious about whether or not the PIXI balms would be able to withstand the heat (especially since it's sitting in my metal mailbox all day).


----------



## onelilspark (May 29, 2014)

LindaD said:


> I know! We were in the middle of a heat wave when the May boxes were arriving, and I was getting anxious about whether or not the PIXI balms would be able to withstand the heat (especially since it's sitting in my metal mailbox all day).


I keep it in my car sometimes for hours while I'm at work.  I haven't had a problem yet!

Also, I would really really like box 26 please.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb26 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pfinky (May 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just saw this on Instagram and I know it's for their make your own section on Birchbox, but I just thought, how funny it would be if we were getting this in our boxes...  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Maybe this month we will get a literal box made of birch!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just saw this on Instagram and I know it's for their make your own section on Birchbox, but I just thought, how funny it would be if we were getting this in our boxes...  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I just thought of Ren and Stimpy.

It's log  log..it's better than bad it's good!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7mNr5WMjA


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 29, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> I just thought of Ren and Stimpy.
> 
> It's log  log..it's better than bad it's good!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C7mNr5WMjA


Nice! I literally know every word to that song! It rolls downstairs, alone or in pairs ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> LMAO exactly!!! Even though I traded with @@biancardi already for the purple laqa, I wouldn't mind another one!


and it was so funny - my first box didn't have a laqa but pixie and I traded for a purple laqa with another member.  Then my second box was finally populated and I got the purple laqa there, so I was able to make a trade for that with you!!

I am glad it worked out that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧ said:


> Maybe this month we will get a literal box made of birch!


I would love one of these!!


----------



## wadedl (May 29, 2014)

I hope I don't get the They're Real Mascara! I just tested it for Loreal and I like the Voluminous we tested better since it does not clump. I was loving it(Had a mini They're Real I had just thrown out) until I did the comparison. I was planning on buying it despite all the unused tubes of mascara I own. Now I have to open a different version of voluminous from my stash next!

They're Real is awesome just a pain to remove and sometimes there are little clump balls but overall it is awesome.


----------



## chelsealynn (May 29, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh that is like the perfect box!  I love folle de joie and haven't received it in BB yet so I might still be able to get it.  Been wanting to try the Egyptian Magic and would love the LAQA.  Chocolate is always okay in my book.


----------



## celiajuno (May 29, 2014)

Birchbox I will love you forever if you send me Box 41. I want to try everything in that box.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 29, 2014)

I had the 8 item  box last month with the candle...I'm due for wipes, perfume and tea for sure this month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Yay fellow AZer &lt;3 We should have a meet up! Each time I get a makeup shipment, I am praying *please don't let anything melt*


We should!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me too. I got my first (and last for the next few months at least) box from Treatsie today and I was just hoping it was in the apartment office instead of the metal mailbox haha.


----------



## Margiee (May 29, 2014)

I got a purple LAQA last month and I am really hoping for another in my second box but then I feel guilty for all the ladies that haven't even gotten ONE yet when it's SOOO gorgeous and I'm lucky to have gotten it.  Watch me end up with nothing but haircare this month for greedily dreaming haha


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 29, 2014)

This is very random and OT but can anyone tell me about the summer swap thing I have been reading about? I tried to search the site for something about it but had no luck. Thanks in advance! =]


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 29, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> This is very random and OT but can anyone tell me about the summer swap thing I have been reading about? I tried to search the site for something about it but had no luck. Thanks in advance! =]


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132290-summerswap-2014-discussion/


----------



## quene8106 (May 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I keep going back and forth on reopening my normal old account to try and get the Laqa. I guess I should look through box variations and see how good my odds are.


i noticed in the review section on birchbox.com, most of the profiles that sampled the laqa say "adventurous" or "trendy" with fair to light complexions.  Do you have any of those features checked off in your profile?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/laqa-and-co-sheer-lip-lube


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 30, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132290-summerswap-2014-discussion/


Thank you! =]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 30, 2014)

I have a LAQA lip lube to put for trade still -- mostly I'm holding off because I'd love to see if I can get one of the polishes traded for it, but also because I'm so damn busy right now I haven't updated my trades in months.


----------



## KayEss (May 30, 2014)

AGHH BIRCHBOX.

Here is a play-by-play of my most recent bang my head against the wall issue:

1. I place an order.

2. I receive no tracking information about the order, so I email CS and request info about the order status. I suggest that perhaps something has been backordered and maybe that's why I haven't gotten tracking yet.

3. I get a reply with a tracking number. My question asking if any of my items are backordered is ignored, so I assume everything is a-okay.

4. 13 days after I place my order, I get the actual tracking email. This email shows that my pick two shipped, but the big item in my order did not.

5. I email them asking what is going on and they explain that the item is actually out of stock, even though it still appears in stock on the site, allowing others to make the same mistake of ordering. They assure me that they are refunding my points and giving me 100 sorry points for my trouble.

6. Today: I go into my account to find that they shorted me 450 points!!  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:

Birchbox, GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER. Please. Don't turn me into a hater. I am so sick of emailing CS about this one order.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i noticed in the review section on birchbox.com, most of the profiles that sampled the laqa say "adventurous" or "trendy" with fair to light complexions.  Do you have any of those features checked off in your profile?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/laqa-and-co-sheer-lip-lube


on the sub that got the laqa, I had classic and low maintenance &amp; light-medium complexion...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

kayess said:


> AGHH BIRCHBOX.
> 
> Here is a play-by-play of my most recent bang my head against the wall issue:
> 
> ...


I feel you. At first, it was all fun and like "It's worth it to wait longer since I'm getting free points" but now it's like I'd like to get just one order without needing to contact CS. I feel like they're going to have me marked down as a "difficult customer", but each time I've waited at least a week past the ship date to start bugging them about orders. And I'm not paying for a full size 118ml of product and then being okay with a 12ml bottle or paying for the Caudalie Favorites set and being okay with one product being missing. Every time I have to be annoying and email them, it's their own fault. /rant

Did you ever get your Clarisonic??? I hope they figure out your order asap!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i noticed in the review section on birchbox.com, most of the profiles that sampled the laqa say "adventurous" or "trendy" with fair to light complexions.  Do you have any of those features checked off in your profile?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/laqa-and-co-sheer-lip-lube


Wow good find! I have fair complexion marked but only "classic" style. I kept it like that for a while just because it got me boxes I liked like a year ago. But I think I might need to change it to adventurous and trendy.


----------



## natashaia (May 30, 2014)

I can't believe it is June already. My fave boxes have always been summer ones. Fingers crosses that it continues! I'm moving to Asia for a year in November, so I am going to miss my monthly bb surprise!


----------



## ashleylind (May 30, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I hope I don't get the They're Real Mascara! I just tested it for Loreal and I like the Voluminous we tested better since it does not clump. I was loving it(Had a mini They're Real I had just thrown out) until I did the comparison. I was planning on buying it despite all the unused tubes of mascara I own. Now I have to open a different version of voluminous from my stash next!
> 
> They're Real is awesome just a pain to remove and sometimes there are little clump balls but overall it is awesome.


Agreed. The They're Real clumped like crazy on me. I ended up giving it to a friend.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

I would love to try this product!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/perlier-cream-bath  Hopefully they will send me a sample--honey bath products are a huge weakness of mine!


----------



## rachelshine (May 30, 2014)

@@KayEss, at this point, I vote you call their CS line. I know some people loathe talking to people on the phone, but they've screwed the pooch hard on this one and you'd get answers/points/TO THE POINT much faster talking to a human vs via email. So sorry dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I would love to try this product!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/perlier-cream-bath  Hopefully they will send me a sample--honey bath products are a huge weakness of mine!


Ooh I really want that now! I loved their body cream they sent out last month. I didn't get it any boxes, but I got 3 in a trade and I'm totally fine with hoarding it.


----------



## button6004 (May 30, 2014)

I really wanted the shawl but it was a bit more than I would want to pay for it this month. Whomp whomp.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

I think I need to be a responsible adult and skip this month since I need to order save the dates next week...ugh.

But I think I will reward myself with a full size Laqa lip lube from the BB shop once I get everything ordered and mailed out and my fiance's mom is finally over the trauma of our guest list not being exactly what she wanted. I think BB is going to be making a lot of money off of stress shopping from me in the future...


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> on the sub that got the laqa, I had classic and low maintenance &amp; light-medium complexion...


I had those checked off too and I got four pixi colors but not one laqa. I'm still looking for a purple one.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2014)

kayess said:


> AGHH BIRCHBOX.
> 
> Here is a play-by-play of my most recent bang my head against the wall issue:
> 
> ...


That is horrible! That's basically exactly what happened to me last month &amp; it was awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT my full size stuff ended up getting delivered eventually anyway, even after they refunded me so hopefully that happens for you! I agree with Rachel though, I'd call at this point. I feel like theyre super unhelpful via email.

Do you have any store credit? I thought they refunded me less than they should have too, but I ended up having a credit. Couldn't see it anywhere on my account until I went to the payment area at checkout!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I had those checked off too and I got four pixi colors but not one laqa. I'm still looking for a purple one.


I honestly don't believe they even bother looking at the profile.  They've sent me stuff that was totally incorrect in the past.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I honestly don't believe they even bother looking at the profile.  They've sent me stuff that was totally incorrect in the past.


Yup, that's the only explanation for why I keep getting hair products for dry and damaged hair when I have oily undamaged hair.


----------



## Tamarin (May 30, 2014)

nc42 said:


> i noticed in the review section on birchbox.com, most of the profiles that sampled the laqa say "adventurous" or "trendy" with fair to light complexions.  Do you have any of those features checked off in your profile?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/laqa-and-co-sheer-lip-lube


I got the coral laqa on my second account and I have dedicated enthusiast, adventurous, trendy,  and medium complexion checked off.  On my main account I have newbie, but all the other choices are the same and I got the pixi balm.

Also I saw that I have non-clicky trucks on both accounts for June!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

yeahhhh so birchbox really should not be sending out chocolate for june. case in chief: i ordered a bunch of stuff overnighed, and i had some pocky in that order, it didn't even survive overnight transit without arriving in a melted mess. wouldn't want to see what chocolate turns out like from slowgistics in the middle of june.


----------



## gingerneko (May 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hahaha this is exactly how I'm feeling about the Number 4 Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner! I can't live without it now that I know how amazing it is, but so so expensive. I got it with two of my boxes last month and I just swapped for two lol
> 
> Need to get lucky &amp; find some on ebay or something!


I'm in the same boat with Alterna Caviar. OMG I love this stuff.Smell, texture, effect, everything. My hair has gone from a split-end-fest to being healthy enough that the stylist who cut it today remarked on how healthy my hair is. It's OMG Spendy but I &lt;3 it so much.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> I'm in the same boat with Alterna Caviar. OMG I love this stuff.Smell, texture, effect, everything. My hair has gone from a split-end-fest to being healthy enough that the stylist who cut it today remarked on how healthy my hair is. It's OMG Spendy but I &lt;3 it so much.


I got 8 of those from Glossybox this month and I haven't tried it yet but that makes me really excited! Yay


----------



## gingerneko (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I got 8 of those from Glossybox this month and I haven't tried it yet but that makes me really excited! Yay


Well, if you decide you don't like it, I'm sure I can find a home for it... &gt;.&gt;


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Well, if you decide you don't like it, I'm sure I can find a home for it... &gt;.&gt;


Haha I have about half of them up for trade but my hair is a split end fest so if it's amazing, I may end up glad I got 8!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 30, 2014)

I work at an auction/outlet place and we had a 50% sale Monday. I managed to snag a Whish giftset with 2 full size shaving creams and a soother for $7.50. Since I bought that I know for sure that it will be in my box...along with the Cynthia Rowley lip stain which I also just purchased.


----------



## sasha3000 (May 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> yeahhhh so birchbox really should not be sending out chocolate for june. case in chief: i ordered a bunch of stuff overnighed, and i had some pocky in that order, it didn't even survive overnight transit without arriving in a melted mess. wouldn't want to see what chocolate turns out like from slowgistics in the middle of june.


Yum, Pocky. That is sad that it arrived melted. What flavor?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> Yum, Pocky. That is sad that it arrived melted. What flavor?


I know right! I love it! It was the almond crush flavor. It was mostly a test to see how well the chocolate would hold up now that its getting hot out since I was ordering stuff anyway. Unfortunately it was a melted stuck together mess, but it was still edible. ;] And it isn't even as hot out right now as it will be here come july!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I know right! I love it! It was the almond crush flavor. It was mostly a test to see how well the chocolate would hold up now that its getting hot out since I was ordering stuff anyway. Unfortunately it was a melted stuck together mess, but it was still edible. ;] And it isn't even as hot out right now as it will be here come july!


Ugh!  At least it sounds like you set out for it to be a test.  I was going through some old Birchbox stuff that I had never been able to swap away, and there was a Chuao potato chip pod in there.  I know that box arrived in November or December 2012 (yeah, *totally* forgot about it), so it didn't melt on the way here, but my apartment got so hot in here last summer that it melted while just sitting in my living room!


----------



## nikkimouse (May 31, 2014)

when it comes to bb cs try your best to call i have gotten so much better cs over the phone.  Today something i ordered came in slightly damaged.  I called to let them know. They are replacing it (already shipped) and gave me 100 points and i get to keep the slightly broken one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 31, 2014)

I did a little science experiment with my Whish shaving cream sample, shaved one leg with that, the other with my normal shaving cream. Whish shaving cream leg feels like a closer shave, and definitely feels more moisturized! I might have to pick up that Costco set!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (May 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That is horrible! That's basically exactly what happened to me last month &amp; it was awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT my full size stuff ended up getting delivered eventually anyway, even after they refunded me so hopefully that happens for you! I agree with Rachel though, I'd call at this point. I feel like theyre super unhelpful via email.
> 
> Do you have any store credit? I thought they refunded me less than they should have too, but I ended up having a credit. Couldn't see it anywhere on my account until I went to the payment area at checkout!


Actually this is exactly what happened! In the email about the refund they said the refund would process in the original form of payment. In the case of my gift cards, I tested one and it wasn't valid so I thought I didn't get anything. They refunded me $55 in points and then $2.22 cash, so that's all I thought I was given. Lo and behold upon clicking through to see if I was missing anything I discovered $70 in store credit. So in the CS email she said I was given $92 worth of compensation but I was actually given $125? I am not sure how that all works but I'm not complaining! Yay for happy endings!



rachelshine said:


> @@KayEss, at this point, I vote you call their CS line. I know some people loathe talking to people on the phone, but they've screwed the pooch hard on this one and you'd get answers/points/TO THE POINT much faster talking to a human vs via email. So sorry dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Actually the irony is that I am in intensive training to be a call center rep for a major cell phone company. I have been working some crazy hours so I really haven't been able to make time for it (except for like right now at 1:30 am...).



HelpMeSleep said:


> I feel you. At first, it was all fun and like "It's worth it to wait longer since I'm getting free points" but now it's like I'd like to get just one order without needing to contact CS. I feel like they're going to have me marked down as a "difficult customer", but each time I've waited at least a week past the ship date to start bugging them about orders. And I'm not paying for a full size 118ml of product and then being okay with a 12ml bottle or paying for the Caudalie Favorites set and being okay with one product being missing. Every time I have to be annoying and email them, it's their own fault. /rant
> 
> Did you ever get your Clarisonic??? I hope they figure out your order asap!!


Yeah, I know. Free points are nice and all but the hassle of figuring out the issues is really not worth it at a certain point. I totally am worried about being a 'difficult customer' too! I wish I knew how their complaint history looked but mine would be littered with stuff by now. And I use points/gift cards/promo codes, everything to game the system. I really do try to give them the benefit of the doubt and be friendly when I talk to CS reps though.

The Clarisonic was actually the missing item that is "out of stock" that I was never notified about. My train package ended up just being a pick two and some shaving cream, no Clarisonic! I would have noticed right away if I had gotten a tracking email earlier, but it arrived really late for some reason and the rep neglected to tell me that it wasn't included when I inquired about my order status.

I would be okay with ordering a Mia 2 at this point but since the original Mia is still showing as "in stock" even though it's allegedly out of stock I'm worried that it will be the same deal with that one. I just sent another email to CS asking which models if any _are_ in stock, so we'll see what they say I guess. I just want pretty skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks everyone for the support/suggestions/listening to me vent.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 31, 2014)

kayess said:


> Actually the irony is that I am in intensive training to be a call center rep for a major cell phone company. I have been working some crazy hours so I really haven't been able to make time for it (except for like right now at 1:30 am...).


My fiance has a very similar job. His hours suck so bad this go around (his schedule changes every 6 months), he has to grocery shop at like 10:00 at night, and usually doesn't make dinner until midnight. I have to get on him to do everything he needs to do on his days off because it just doesn't happen during the day because he's at work during normal people hours hahah.


----------



## Lolo22 (May 31, 2014)

Got my Aces pouch today so don't despair if you don't have one yet. I think it's super adorable!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 31, 2014)

Got my Aces pouch today too! It's so much cuter in person!


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

I wish my kate spade necklace would arrive!


----------



## KayEss (May 31, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> My fiance has a very similar job. His hours suck so bad this go around (his schedule changes every 6 months), he has to grocery shop at like 10:00 at night, and usually doesn't make dinner until midnight. I have to get on him to do everything he needs to do on his days off because it just doesn't happen during the day because he's at work during normal people hours hahah.


Totally! I am off at 11:30 so I don't go grocery shopping until around midnight, which means my options are pretty limited. I'm still trying to fit grad school into the schedule too and there goes my weekend days. I need wind down time after work and I don't want to get up early to do chores/go to appointments, so...yep, I'm screwed! At least until I can bid on a new shift which is apparently "random." Does he have mandatory overtime too?


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

wtf birchbox? Chocolate in June? What are you on? I don't even.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 1, 2014)

Where are we seeing chocolate for June?? I mean, I'm fine with it - but we also got 3" of snow just up on the hillside by my house today so send it all my way. I'm *fairly* confident it will be okay ;-)


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Where are we seeing chocolate for June?? I mean, I'm fine with it - but we also got 3" of snow just up on the hillside by my house today so send it all my way. I'm *fairly* confident it will be okay ;-)


There is the issue of hot trucks getting it from TN or GA or Jersey or WHERE EVER they'll magically ship from this month. I'm not concerned about my weather here at the destination, it's the miles traveled (and sometimes Pitt stops along the way) that makes me cringe at the thought of chocolate in June.

Thus seems like a minor detail entrepreneurs like Katia and Hayley should have caught...


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 1, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Where are we seeing chocolate for June?? I mean, I'm fine with it - but we also got 3" of snow just up on the hillside by my house today so send it all my way. I'm *fairly* confident it will be okay ;-)


Here...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/JUNE-2014/JUNE-2014-bb19


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 1, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Where are we seeing chocolate for June?? I mean, I'm fine with it - but we also got 3" of snow just up on the hillside by my house today so send it all my way. I'm *fairly* confident it will be okay ;-)


where in the world are you? lol

although we did get snow on may 19th i think


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm not a fan of cherry collocate any month so I am just hoping for the lotion as my finds item. That said, I would take crappy chocolate if everything else I got was good.

I'm really hoping for some Egyptian magic and the Caudalie c15 serum!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought almost everyone got the chocolate last time they sent it (Feb?) and it looks like the same flavor so wouldn't it be a repeat item? Or was it an either/or with the Jergens, I can't remember.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I thought almost everyone got the chocolate last time they sent it (Feb?) and it looks like the same flavor so wouldn't it be a repeat item? Or was it an either/or with the Jergens, I can't remember.


It was an either/or with the Jergens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd be good with box 7, 19 or 41


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> There is the issue of hot trucks getting it from TN or GA or Jersey or WHERE EVER they'll magically ship from this month. I'm not concerned about my weather here at the destination, it's the miles traveled (and sometimes Pitt stops along the way) that makes me cringe at the thought of chocolate in June.
> 
> Thus seems like a minor detail entrepreneurs like Katia and Hayley should have caught...


Yup. If you have a box coming from a Georgia shipment place, there's an extremely likely chance chocolate would be melted.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Yup. If you have a box coming from a Georgia shipment place, there's an extremely likely chance chocolate would be melted.


It is 80 degrees here in NW Georgia at around 2 pm eastern on Sunday. And it feels a bit cooler than it has been because we got a good bit of rain showers over Friday and Saturday. Still, I love me some chocolate, but Birchbox never sends it to me anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> It is 80 degrees here in NW Georgia at around 2 pm eastern on Sunday. And it feels a bit cooler than it has been because we got a good bit of rain showers over Friday and Saturday. Still, I love me some chocolate, but Birchbox never sends it to me anyway.


In middle Georgia its been hot and muggy but also storming every evening. I've had the worst sinus pressure headaches every day this week.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

Assuming the packaging of the chocolate is secure if yours is melted just stick it in the freezer. Nbd guys, really.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 1, 2014)

Box 13 would make me happy, regardless of the other products! Boxes 26 and 31 are not too shabby, either. 

I feel like I need to change up the profiles on my two existing accounts. Every month there are products I would love to try, and I never get any of them (the Balm How Bout Them Apples comes to mind, I even subbed a 3rd box to increase the odds!). Some of the boxes are what I would consider "perfect" for me, but I usually end up with boxes that I think are boring and lackluster.


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Assuming the packaging of the chocolate is secure if yours is melted just stick it in the freezer. Nbd guys, really.


It depends, actually. If the chocolate reaches a high enough temperature for a sustained period of time, the components (cocoa butter/cocoa solids/sugars) separate and reform in an odd way -- that leads to chocolate that has a cloudy or filmy appearance and a brittle consistency. And the flavor tends to go south, too. I had an $18 bar of imported chocolate in my car last week, and this happened and seriously almost broke my heart.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

ScopeIt said:


> It depends, actually. If the chocolate reaches a high enough temperature for a sustained period of time, the components (cocoa butter/cocoa solids/sugars) separate and reform in an odd way -- that leads to chocolate that has a cloudy or filmy appearance and a brittle consistency. And the flavor tends to go south, too. I had an $18 bar of imported chocolate in my car last week, and this happened and seriously almost broke my heart.


Luckily they're only sending little tiny squares and if you don't want to chance it, toss it, it probably won't break anyone's heart to toss one small chocolate square.  Just put it in your review that it was melty and take the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Assuming the packaging of the chocolate is secure if yours is melted just stick it in the freezer. Nbd guys, really.


Except that ghirardelli bars are usually breakable barks that have filling. i'm sure they will harden back up in the freezer, but it won't be like getting one from the store hahaha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Luckily they're only sending little tiny squares and if you don't want to chance it, toss it, it probably won't break anyone's heart to toss one small chocolate square.  Just put it in your review that it was melty and take the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have sent out bars before as well, I've gotten two from them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> They have sent out bars before as well, I've gotten two from them.


Yeah me too, I'm all for it.  Send me treats Birchbox June is my birthday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yeah me too, I'm all for it.  Send me treats Birchbox June is my birthday!


I hope you get a birthday treat that is in a solid piece!!! hahahah


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

well, if I get the chocolate, I will be licking it off my other products! haha


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Assuming the packaging of the chocolate is secure if yours is melted just stick it in the freezer. Nbd guys, really.


You are right, it's not a big deal, but it does give their customers something to gripe about and it doesn't seem like an appropriate "find" for a summer month.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

Now that it's officially June, I seriously can't wait for the 10th to see what's in my box. I just hope I will get to see it on the 10th.... Last month I had to wait several days.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok so I was going through the June box pages to see what was being sent out this month and when I got to box 10, I got this page instead of the usual where it says June 2014 and has the picture of the brown box and the products. I've never seen this before and I usually go through the box pages each month and last month I got box 2 so it's not from last month. And yes I took a picture of my screen with my phone, it was just easier that way.

Edit: as I got higher up in box numbers I got the same screen a couple times so I guess it's not showing my June box by mistake. Rats.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 1, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> You are right, it's not a big deal, but it does give their customers something to gripe about and it doesn't seem like an appropriate "find" for a summer month.


I know, like Birchbox doesn't give us enough to gripe about, right? HA!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Ok so I was going through the June box pages to see what was being sent out this month and when I got to box 10, I got this page instead of the usual where it says June 2014 and has the picture of the brown box and the products. I've never seen this before and I usually go through the box pages each month and last month I got box 2 so it's not from last month. And yes I took a picture of my screen with my phone, it was just easier that way.
> 
> Edit: as I got higher up in box numbers I got the same screen a couple times so I guess it's not showing my June box by mistake. Rats.


Yeah it's just a glitchy formatting issue, happens every month.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 1, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> Ok so I was going through the June box pages to see what was being sent out this month and when I got to box 10, I got this page instead of the usual where it says June 2014 and has the picture of the brown box and the products. I've never seen this before and I usually go through the box pages each month and last month I got box 2 so it's not from last month. And yes I took a picture of my screen with my phone, it was just easier that way.
> 
> Edit: as I got higher up in box numbers I got the same screen a couple times so I guess it's not showing my June box by mistake. Rats.





Kimsuebob said:


> Ok so I was going through the June box pages to see what was being sent out this month and when I got to box 10, I got this page instead of the usual where it says June 2014 and has the picture of the brown box and the products. I've never seen this before and I usually go through the box pages each month and last month I got box 2 so it's not from last month. And yes I took a picture of my screen with my phone, it was just easier that way.
> 
> Edit: as I got higher up in box numbers I got the same screen a couple times so I guess it's not showing my June box by mistake. Rats.


Hmmmm that's strange. I tried going to box 10 and it shows the same thing for me too. Interesting! Lol


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 1, 2014)

I just wish it was the 10th. That way I could stop obsessively looking at the possible combinations.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 1, 2014)

O.K. for those who are wondering, I got the purple LAQA last month and my profile says: Low maintenance with light skin tone.

I am very much hoping I will get a Cynthia Rowley lip stain this month, other than that I'm up for anything. And BB IS crazy for sending out chocolate in June! I live in the cool part of AZ and it's been in the upper 80's recently!

I just finished the number 4 shampoo and conditioner and wasn't blown away by it. I feel the Briogeo blossom and bloom volumizing conditioner works better. I bought the smarty pants vitamins on Amazon for $14 and the bottle was HUGE and was as heavy as a brick. has anyone ordered them from BB yet, is the bottle large and super heavy as well?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I bought the smarty pants vitamins on Amazon for $14 and the bottle was HUGE and was as heavy as a brick.


Wow that's half the price that they are on Birchbox! I might have to order them...I groaned about getting them but they really weren't awful for vitamins. 

eta: it looks like you get the same amount as the ones on birchbox too.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 1, 2014)

> LIMITED EDITION BOX GIVEAWAY! Our newest Limited Edition box, Modern Mermaid, goes on sale Tuesday but of course we want to give our Facebook fans the chance to win one first! Watch this unboxing video and then comment on this post telling us which of the box products you're most excited about, and why, to enter for a chance to win!


I am incapable of embedding apparently...here's the  video.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

I created a new thread for it here :]

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132597-birchbox-limited-edition-modern-mermaid/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2214957

Either way I am sold. They know how to hook me in. Mermaid theme + ruffian polish. Yup.


----------



## KayEss (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I created a new thread for it here :]
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132597-birchbox-limited-edition-modern-mermaid/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2214957
> 
> Either way I am sold. They know how to hook me in. Mermaid theme + ruffian polish. Yup.


Woops, sorry! I don't really look at new threads often, just the ones I'm already subscribed to. It does look really amazing though! The perfect summer box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

kayess said:


> Woops, sorry! I don't really look at new threads often, just the ones I'm already subscribed to. It does look really amazing though! The perfect summer box!


No worries. I didn't even realize until the other day how to make my index show *all* new threads, not just the ones I posted in.

I am SO excited about this box though (i think that's why i hurried over to make a thread HAH)


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Wow that's half the price that they are on Birchbox! I might have to order them...I groaned about getting them but they really weren't awful for vitamins.
> 
> eta: it looks like you get the same amount as the ones on birchbox too.


Yah, I got the 180 ct. from Amazon, when the box arrived I was like what did I order that weighs SO much!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 1, 2014)

I am ALL OVER that box! *swooooon*


----------



## gemstone (Jun 1, 2014)

I saw a few reviews about the they're real! eyeliner and now I am less than enthusiastic about maybe getting it.  The reviews I saw that didn't read like an advertisement all made it seem very difficult to use (it is supposed to be a gel liner in a pen form, so it is a little to thick to squeeze out easily). womp womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Assuming the packaging of the chocolate is secure if yours is melted just stick it in the freezer. Nbd guys, really.


Yeah, that's not necessarily the case. I got the chocolate a while ago. It was literally in a liquid state when I got it (metal mailbox + 90 degree weather). I put it in the freezer, but the texture of the chocolate was totally ruined, and a lot of it stuck to the wrapper. I don't really get why they'd ship chocolate out when the weather is getting hotter.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 2, 2014)

peril said:


> Yeah, that's not necessarily the case. I got the chocolate a while ago. It was literally in a liquid state when I got it (metal mailbox + 90 degree weather). I put it in the freezer, but the texture of the chocolate was totally ruined, and a lot of it stuck to the wrapper. I don't really get why they'd ship chocolate out when the weather is getting hotter.


Hopefully it is a mistake and it'll be a different bb finds item instead.  It's still too early to trust the box contents as listed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I saw a few reviews about the they're real! eyeliner and now I am less than enthusiastic about maybe getting it.  The reviews I saw that didn't read like an advertisement all made it seem very difficult to use (it is supposed to be a gel liner in a pen form, so it is a little to thick to squeeze out easily). womp womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dang, I was excited about it too. I'm going to keep living under the assumption that the Stila stay all day liquid eyeliner is my HG eyeliner. It works for me, no point in changing it up.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 2, 2014)

peril said:


> Yeah, that's not necessarily the case. I got the chocolate a while ago. It was literally in a liquid state when I got it (metal mailbox + 90 degree weather). I put it in the freezer, but the texture of the chocolate was totally ruined, and a lot of it stuck to the wrapper. I don't really get why they'd ship chocolate out when the weather is getting hotter.


Yes, THIS! I actually read that the consistency of chocolate can change if it goes through heat changes, the milk butter, or what not gets separated out...


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Yes, THIS! I actually read that the consistency of chocolate can change if it goes through heat changes, the milk butter, or what not gets separated out...


Here is more about this: http://bakingbites.com/2012/01/what-is-chocolate-bloom/

It's still safe to eat, which is good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Jun 2, 2014)

Super late to this thread this month, I just read through all the posts right now.  Can't believe it's June already!

I would have loved to add-on the UV shawl but I never got the email, so sad  

I feel like there's a lot of products going out this month that I have already received from Birchbox.  I'm trying to narrow down what I could be getting but I keep getting my wires crossed and can't remember which account I received each product on, oh the woes of having multiple accounts LOL.


----------



## eas00 (Jun 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Wow that's half the price that they are on Birchbox! I might have to order them...I groaned about getting them but they really weren't awful for vitamins.
> 
> eta: it looks like you get the same amount as the ones on birchbox too.


For anyone interested in buying the Smartypants Gummy Vitamins Amazon has a 25% off coupon. You can clip the coupon on the Smartypants Vitamins product page under  Special Offers and Product Promotions


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 2, 2014)

peril said:


> Yeah, that's not necessarily the case. I got the chocolate a while ago. It was literally in a liquid state when I got it (metal mailbox + 90 degree weather). I put it in the freezer, but the texture of the chocolate was totally ruined, and a lot of it stuck to the wrapper. I don't really get why they'd ship chocolate out when the weather is getting hotter.


I had two little favor boxes with a bunch of hershy's chocolates in them, in the car.  By noon they were all mushy and borderline liquid goo.  It was only like low to mid 80's today.  

I see BB giving out even more "sorry" points when people moan and complain about melted chocolates.  In my opinion, it takes a real level of stupidity to think sending chocolates out in June is a good idea, especially by third party shipping that takes up to 10 days to receive!  Most chocolate companies wont even mail out chocolates in summer months without special shipping or agreeing to possibly melted products with no returns.


----------



## LindaD (Jun 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I had two little favor boxes with a bunch of hershy's chocolates in them, in the car.  By noon they were all mushy and borderline liquid goo.  It was only like low to mid 80's today.
> 
> I see BB giving out even more "sorry" points when people moan and complain about melted chocolates.  In my opinion, it takes a real level of stupidity to think sending chocolates out in June is a good idea, especially by third party shipping that takes up to 10 days to receive!  Most chocolate companies wont even mail out chocolates in summer months without special shipping or agreeing to possibly melted products with no returns.


Plus, BB doesn't sell our beloved Chuao outside of the holiday season, for this exact reason, so why wouldn't it extend to the box itself?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I had two little favor boxes with a bunch of hershy's chocolates in them, in the car.  By noon they were all mushy and borderline liquid goo.  It was only like low to mid 80's today.
> 
> I see BB giving out even more "sorry" points when people moan and complain about melted chocolates.  In my opinion, it takes a real level of stupidity to think sending chocolates out in June is a good idea, especially by third party shipping that takes up to 10 days to receive!  Most chocolate companies wont even mail out chocolates in summer months without special shipping or agreeing to possibly melted products with no returns.


Graze won't ship chocolate either, so all the snack options with any kind of chocolate are grey'd out and return in the fall.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

Let's give them the benefit of the doubt - maybe the boxes with chocolate are only shipping in refrigerated trucks and heading to Minnesota


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, ok. I have been holding off on getting a second sub box for myself for a while, but when I saw all the Suki scrubs in the June box I couldn't help myself! I just gifted myself a 3 month sub......


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Let's give them the benefit of the doubt - maybe the boxes with chocolate are only shipping in refrigerated trucks and heading to Minnesota


Haha well it's still been upper 70's to 80's here so I really don't think it matters where they send them. I figure a melted chocolate just saves me the time and trouble of chewing first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

gemstone said:


> I saw a few reviews about the they're real! eyeliner and now I am less than enthusiastic about maybe getting it.  The reviews I saw that didn't read like an advertisement all made it seem very difficult to use (it is supposed to be a gel liner in a pen form, so it is a little to thick to squeeze out easily). womp womp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was signed up for the promotion that Benefit was doing to skip the wait to buy the eyeliner, but after reading reviews and watching videos, it looks really hard to use and not worth the price. I will still gladly take it if I'm one of the lucky few who gets it in their box but I won't be paying full price for it.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 2, 2014)

Since I got a Jergens in every box the month they sent it out, I guess I have a lot of oozy chocolate to look forward to this month. As long as it doesn't melt all over the other contents of the box, I don't really care.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Since I got a Jergens in every box the month they sent it out, I guess I have a lot of oozy chocolate to look forward to this month. As long as it doesn't melt all over the other contents of the box, I don't really care.


Yeah, I'll be getting the chocolate too and I really don't think this was a good idea on BB's part. I really don't understand why they are using the same items for their finds anyway.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 2, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Got my Aces pouch today too! It's so much cuter in person!


I got an Aces pouch too! I think its adorable for the beach!


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> Ok, ok. I have been holding off on getting a second sub box for myself for a while, but when I saw all the Suki scrubs in the June box I couldn't help myself! I just gifted myself a 3 month sub......


I'm having a hard time not resubbing my second and third accounts. I love Suki scrub. I haven't gotten it from BB yet. My jar from I think Yuzen is almost gone, thankfully a little goes a long way. I want more!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know if it's been posted yet, but the June sneak peek video is on the app already!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Haha well it's still been upper 70's to 80's here so I really don't think it matters where they send them. I figure a melted chocolate just saves me the time and trouble of chewing first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very good attitude!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I'm having a hard time not resubbing my second and third accounts. I love Suki scrub. I haven't gotten it from BB yet. My jar from I think Yuzen is almost gone, thankfully a little goes a long way. I want more!


The jar from birchbox is pretty small... I think I went through it in about 3 face washings....


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> The jar from birchbox is pretty small... I think I went through it in about 3 face washings....


Mine was pretty small too. I don't use a whole lot. Maybe because I have rosacea and I'm not really supposed to use scrubs, but sometimes I need to get rid of icky skin.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I don't know if it's been posted yet, but the June sneak peek video is on the app already!


It's also here: http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-june-2014-sneak-peek


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 2, 2014)

katyrn said:


> It's also here: http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-june-2014-sneak-peek


Love the stop-motion style! Wish it went just a little slower. But very cute theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

Cute theme. I miss the videos with Katia &amp; Mollie &amp;Haylie though. Hopefully they will be back when Katia returns from maternity.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like these new videos.  I can't stand the baby/kardashian type voice they put on.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Cute theme. I miss the videos with Katia &amp; Mollie &amp;Haylie though. Hopefully they will be back when Katia returns from maternity.


I miss those too. I liked to hear what they had to say about each item. I also miss the new store additions!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I miss those too. I liked to hear what they had to say about each item. I also miss the new store additions!


I miss that too!!

But overall I feel like they just got me much more excited about the products.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

So, I just realized that the Caudalie for this month is NOT the same Caudalie for last month... which means I cannot eliminate near as many boxes... boo!! I was a little disappointed in that tiny sample!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 2, 2014)

What a disappointing sneak preview. Everything they showed has already shown up on the box pages. I hope they fill in the blanks with some good stuff!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this style of video.  I am in the 'hated the babby voices' camp. I used to just keep pushing the slider forward till I found another product and would skip as much of the rest as possible.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 2, 2014)

I liked the video too. Just the facts of the new products in a cute format.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 3, 2014)

I have had eczema my entire life and I am always looking for new products to help with it so I'm really hoping for the Egyptian Magic stuff. Maybe Birchbox could actually give me something that I need haha. I've seen it in the shop before but I just can't drop $38.00 on something that I don't know is going to work. And it's more fun to spend my points on lippies and cute coffee mugs. So crossing my fingers for that sample!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 3, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I have had eczema my entire life and I am always looking for new products to help with it so I'm really hoping for the Egyptian Magic stuff. Maybe Birchbox could actually give me something that I need haha. I've seen it in the shop before but I just can't drop $38.00 on something that I don't know is going to work. And it's more fun to spend my points on lippies and cute coffee mugs. So crossing my fingers for that sample!


Try Lush's Dream Cream. it is my skin savior. When I came back from 8 days in cancun, the combination of sun, salt and chlorine left me with horrible painful dry skin in patches all over my body. I slathered it on when I got home and it cleared up in seriously 2 days. When i was a kid the same thing happened when I came back from 2 weeks in Hawaii and it lasted for weeks and weeks, I even got meds for it and it still took forever to subside.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I have had eczema my entire life and I am always looking for new products to help with it so I'm really hoping for the Egyptian Magic stuff. Maybe Birchbox could actually give me something that I need haha. I've seen it in the shop before but I just can't drop $38.00 on something that I don't know is going to work. And it's more fun to spend my points on lippies and cute coffee mugs. So crossing my fingers for that sample!


I've been dying to try it too. That said, if you like, buy it at costco. I've seen it there and it comes with like a big jar and a small jar for I think cheaper than one jar at birchbox.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 3, 2014)

I tried to read back a few pages and didn't see any...are there any codes going on right now for extra points/bonuses/discounts for subscribing? I had canceled after I got last month with the intent of resubscribing (to earn more points!) and just realized I hadn't done so yet!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I tried to read back a few pages and didn't see any...are there any codes going on right now for extra points/bonuses/discounts for subscribing? I had canceled after I got last month with the intent of resubscribing (to earn more points!) and just realized I hadn't done so yet!


I haven't seem any yet, but you might want to keep an eye on the promo thread here because people tend to put all codes in it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/120809-birchbox-promo-codes/


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

OMG!!! I already have a clicky truck!!! What the...?? I never get tracking this early!! So stoked!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 3, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I haven't seem any yet, but you might want to keep an eye on the promo thread here because people tend to put all codes in it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/120809-birchbox-promo-codes/


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## disconik (Jun 3, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I love this style of video.  I am in the 'hated the babby voices' camp. I used to just keep pushing the slider forward till I found another product and would skip as much of the rest as possible.


I basically don't even watch the videos anymore.  I just look at the products featured underneath the video and see what they are.  What grated on my about the videos was that whoooole thing where they, like, draaaag out words for, like, nooooooo reason, and like, say like like a million times.  Come on!  You're educated women!  Quit talking like airheaded mallrats from 1987!

 I liked Mollie's videos best because she communicated better.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

My observation is that the "baby voice" thing is a ... thing ... among NY women of a certain age and socioeconomic class.  I find it ridiculous. I think they (including a couple of my cousins) think it's "cute."  The last couple of videos they did seemed a bit better, but I would also generally watch with the sound off, just to see the items being previewed.

ETA:  And holy early shipping Batman!  I have a clicky truck on one of my accounts too!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

And HOLY CRAP, Birchbox tweets A LOT!!! And I mean a LOT!!! Geez!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> And HOLY CRAP, Birchbox tweets A LOT!!! And I mean a LOT!!! Geez!


I had to unfollow them it got so bad...


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 3, 2014)

Both of my Birchboxes have shipped! I don't even know how to process that! (Although I suspect it means I'm getting duplicate boxes.)


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> I had to unfollow them it got so bad...


Right!? I believe I tweeted about it once, because they sent out FIFTEEN tweets in under a minute!! WTF!? lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL of course because my boxes shipped out early last month, none of them want to ship out early this month. XD


----------



## ScopeIt (Jun 3, 2014)

Clicky on account #1, no clicky on #2! Hoping for no dupes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 3, 2014)

My box has a tracking number!  Hoping for some good products this month.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> My observation is that the "baby voice" thing is a ... thing ... among NY women of a certain age and socioeconomic class.  I find it ridiculous. I think they (including a couple of my cousins) think it's "cute."  The last couple of videos they did seemed a bit better, but I would also generally watch with the sound off, just to see the items being previewed.
> 
> ETA:  And holy early shipping Batman!  I have a clicky truck on one of my accounts too!


  I guess since I live in NYC and am surrounded by those types it didn't even phase me.... But at the same time, I did tend to fast forward a lot so maybe that's why.



ScoutSays said:


> Right!? I believe I tweeted about it once, because they sent out FIFTEEN tweets in under a minute!! WTF!? lol


That's bad. As someone who works in marketing I can say that's actually REALLY bad. It actually surprises me because I feel like overall Birchbox is actually really good at social media... But I really only follow them on Facebook, YouTube and Instagram, so I guess I'm missing the bad stuff.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

P.s. Jealous of all you who already have tracking. I have a blank under my June shipping info. I hope it's not so late like last month.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Right!? I believe I tweeted about it once, because they sent out FIFTEEN tweets in under a minute!! WTF!? lol


For real?  My twitter moves pretty quickly so I don't notice that it's that much lol.  I follow a TON of news media outlets though.. so that might be my issue.

*news nerd alert*


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

So, I just watched a review on the Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner.  AND I REALLY WANT IT.  I got early access to it but :/ should not buy.  I'm a liner freak.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 3, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> So, I just watched a review on the Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner.  AND I REALLY WANT IT.  I got early access to it but :/ should not buy.  I'm a liner freak.


Maybe we will BOTH get one of the 2,000 (that's right, right!?) they are adding to boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I'll try to go spoiler-free this month. It might be nice to be surprised for a change.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 3, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Maybe we will BOTH get one of the 2,000 (that's right, right!?) they are adding to boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We can only hope!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a non clicky truck!

Okay, so I don't know if this was mentioned already but I ordered my last BB with the Kate Spade code.  I did not get the necklace with my box.  I noticed today that in my account info it says that order is still processing!  Maybe I will still get the necklace?  It doesn't say complete (and I did get the box already).

Anyone else noticing this? Or have other ideas of what it means that I don't know about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

It says processing until you cancel your subscription, then it says completed.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not feeling the video this month. I liked the videos when mollie and them were on there and I really liked last month's video the most.

I got one clicky truck on an account and blank clicky trucks on my other accounts.

I thought there was something called "twitter jail" if you post that much in one minute. I'm really not on social media that much during the week except for here or Facebook so I wouldn't have known.


----------



## kotoko (Jun 3, 2014)

Wishing I'd gotten the Kate Spade necklace, but there were also so many issues with it.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 3, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> That's bad. As someone who works in marketing I can say that's actually REALLY bad. It actually surprises me because I feel like overall Birchbox is actually really good at social media... But I really only follow them on Facebook, YouTube and Instagram, so I guess I'm missing the bad stuff.


LOL, I'd unfollowed them on Twitter right before I read this, so I guess that is really bad.  Pretty counterproductive.  :lol:


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 3, 2014)

My shipping hasn't even switched over to June yet. Um.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 4, 2014)

One of the birchbox pages says join now for the May birchbox.  Dude, it's June, lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Maybe we will BOTH get one of the 2,000 (that's right, right!?) they are adding to boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think they have upwards of 200,000 subscribers now plus some are going to non-subscribers, waaaaahhh chances are so slim -__- i'm wishing all mut subbies good push up liner vibes.

(also i wonder if it is an additional non-reviewable sample, an additional reviewable sample, or if it counts towards our 4-5 samples.)


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 4, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> i think they have upwards of 200,000 subscribers now plus some are going to non-subscribers, waaaaahhh chances are so slim -__- i'm wishing all mut subbies good push up liner vibes.


I think as of late april the number was 800,000 subscribers so the chances are very slim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus for this giveaway you didn't have to be a subscriber to win.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 4, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I think as of late april the number was 800,000 subscribers so the chances are very slim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus for this giveaway you didn't have to be a subscriber to win.


Whaaat, I thought you did and they said winners will find out because it will be in their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I still haven't gotten the KS necklace yet. I figure I'll wait until it's officially been 4 weeks since I ordered until I make a stink about it.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 4, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Whaaat, I thought you did and they said winners will find out because it will be in their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I still haven't gotten the KS necklace yet. I figure I'll wait until it's officially been 4 weeks since I ordered until I make a stink about it.


yeah it said if you were not a subscriber, then they would just send it to the address provided in the entry form. It would still be a mystery since they wouldnt notify you if you were receiving it.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jun 4, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> P.s. Jealous of all you who already have tracking. I have a blank under my June shipping info. I hope it's not so late like last month.


What does it mean if instead of a blank under the June shipping , you have a little delivery truck, but no tracking number?


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 4, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> What does it mean if instead of a blank under the June shipping , you have a little delivery truck, but no tracking number?


That would be a "non-clicky" truck.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a question and maybe someone here can help me. If so I will be eternally grateful!

I just got a 3 month anniversary code for BB Man (sorry @@elizabethrose I have no expertise in that area despite the subscription) for 20% off. I am due for the 21andcounting code later this month though. Does anyone recall if the 21 month code is 20% or 25%? If it's 25% I'll wait to place an order, but if it's 20% I might as well use the BB Man code.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


My Dad uses the Art of Shaving stuff - he has a goatee as well.  He absolutely loves it.  If you want specific info, send me a message, I'm happy to ask him!  For Father's Day I was going to get him some of that stuff, but he apparently likes buying it himself, lol!  So I got him BBMan instead.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


My boyfriend just got one of these kits from BzzAgent and DANG, it is fancy looking (and smells really good)! He's pretty simple when it comes to shaving &amp; only does it every few days, but thought it was pretty cool &amp; has actually been using it daily since it came in the mail. I feel like it would probably be even more exciting for someone who is a more religious shaver!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


I got one of those for my fiancee for Christmas last year because he was interested in trying out "fancy shaving," haha. He loved it! I feel like they are probably a little over-priced for what you get (because they have a lock on the market), but it is a great intro set for men new to a more elaborate shaving routine. For my fiancee, it ended up being a bit of a gateway drug, with him getting into safety razors/single blades and a whole shaving routine. And he says he gets a much closer shave with it!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


I bought my husband the full kit about 4 years ago for Christmas and he is addicted.  He has really sensitive skin so he uses the unscented line and it definitely helps him to have the pre-shave oil and the richer shaving cream. He really does love it.  It is pricy, BUT the full sizes last for awhile since you dont need a lot during each use.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 4, 2014)

yay! my box shipped! the tracking isnt updated yet, but it shipped.  I am sooo addicted to spoilers so I wish I knew what was in my box, but I'm glad its on its way.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis? Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


My boyfriend really enjoyed using Art of Shaving stuff and he shaves with a Safety Razor. They gave away the $25 sample/travel kit when the store first opened at our mall and it lasts a good bit of time. However, since accumulating more shaving samples, I think he likes the Jack Black line much better.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


Not specifically the art of shaving, but my dad and boyfriend both love the Proraso shaving products Birchbox has. The shave cream smells amazing and it has eucalyptus, for $10 its worth a try! My dad swears it gives him a closer shave and I'm buying him a ton of Proraso for fathers day.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

kayess said:


> I have a question and maybe someone here can help me. If so I will be eternally grateful!
> 
> I just got a 3 month anniversary code for BB Man (sorry @@elizabethrose I have no expertise in that area despite the subscription) for 20% off. I am due for the 21andcounting code later this month though. Does anyone recall if the 21 month code is 20% or 25%? If it's 25% I'll wait to place an order, but if it's 20% I might as well use the BB Man code.


I'm trying to remember what my 21 month code was and I can't for the life of me remember if it was 20 or 25!  I will do some sleuthing.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 4, 2014)

@@onelilspark @ @ @@button6004 @ @@meganbernadette You guys seriously ROCK!  I've been thinking about what to do for father's day, and I always ALWAYS just get him beer for all of his holidays.. this is the man who has every craft beer under the sun so it's amazingly difficult to surprise him.  I'm working on a craft for him (which requires copious amounts of drinking on my end, but I think it'll be worth it), and was thinking about one of these starter kits for shaving.  I think y'all have me convinced that if nothing else, it will be a little bit of pampering!  Thanks for all your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And when he looks at me skeptically with this kit when I give it to him- I'm telling him what you guys said!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 4, 2014)

kayess said:


> I have a question and maybe someone here can help me. If so I will be eternally grateful!
> 
> I just got a 3 month anniversary code for BB Man (sorry @@elizabethrose I have no expertise in that area despite the subscription) for 20% off. I am due for the 21andcounting code later this month though. Does anyone recall if the 21 month code is 20% or 25%? If it's 25% I'll wait to place an order, but if it's 20% I might as well use the BB Man code.


I think 21-month is 21%. Some of their codes make sense and some do not. I think one of the earlier codes is 25% off, so there is no real rhyme or reason to it IMHO.


----------



## BeMyBait (Jun 4, 2014)

Ditto to this.

For some reason they just sent me my May box. I thought I signed up too late to get it but then poof there it was.



peril said:


> My shipping hasn't even switched over to June yet. Um.


----------



## LadyK (Jun 4, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Hey- for those of you who get BBMan: I've heard good things about The Art Of Shaving Kits.. would this be a thing that my goatee-d father would enjoy as someone who has to shave on a very regular basis?  Would it really up his shaving experience that much?


My husband uses The Art of Shaving products.  It made a huge difference for him.  He had a lot of problems with rashes and ingrown hairs before that.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my husband an Art of Shaving starter kit when it was $10 for Black Friday.... It's still in his closet... unopened  :bringiton:

Hmmm... may have to tell him how EVERYONE ELSE'S husband/boyfriend/fiance has opened/loved theirs!  :blabla:


----------



## trekkersangel (Jun 4, 2014)

My husband makes a note to tell me EVERY morning how amazing the art of shaving stuff is.  I also got him the $10 set for Black Friday/Christmas &amp; it's lasted him quite a long time.  He's hinting he wants more of the after shave oil. . . in a BIG BIG BIG size.  That stuff is SO stinkin expensive.  Maybe for Father's Day.  I also occasionally get him men samples from Sephora/Nordstroms/etc. &amp; he's also in love with the Men's Clinique exfoliator.  He's so funny.  He tells me now that he finally understands why I have all these samples strung all over my bathroom sink.  He says without the samples he would have never known how amazing some things can be.  I let him know that we here at Makeup Talk call those "HOLY GRAIL" items.  He thinks we're weird.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in my two cents about Art of Shaving.  My husband bought the big kit from them and he really likes the pre shave oil and still uses that to this date but he was meh on the shaving cream (it comes in this huge tub and the tub has big sides/divots so you don't get as much product.  If anyone is rich and wants to spoil a man in their life I have a $25 off the full size kit (least expensive one on their website is $115).  I think the $25 starter kits are a great value and really last a long time

He shaves with a safety razor and now swears by Jack Black beard lube.  He used to use the bager bristle brush, the shave cream disk and a ceramic cup to mix his shaving cream in but he loves the Jack Black.  I always get him little 100 point perks from Sephora of it for travel when available.

And to be on topic.  My BB has a non clicky truck.  Hopefully because they are preparing me a box of awesome!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2014)

@@lovepink YES. my boyfriend feels the same way! preshave oil is nice but as for actual shaving with the safety razor, all about the Jack Black.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 4, 2014)

I use the Jack Black Supreme Cream to shave my legs. No other shave cream/foam/gel/etc has ever come close to being as amazing as that stuff, and I swear the tiniest pinch (think dime sized) will do an entire leg w absolutely zero razor burn. I'll never use shaving stuff for women again. Nevar!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 4, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I think as of late april the number was 800,000 subscribers so the chances are very slim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus for this giveaway you didn't have to be a subscriber to win.


whoops, you're right, i was mixing up BB and Ipsy, but 800,000 only makes my original statement stronger. I bet at least 1 MUT member will win!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

Has anyone actually gotten their Kate Spade necklace from the Facebook promo yet?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Has anyone actually gotten their Kate Spade necklace from the Facebook promo yet?


Still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The CS rep said four weeks from the day you ordered (when I called a while back)... and in four days, it'll be a month but I haven't received tracking or any indication that it'll ship, so I wrote an email to them today.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Has anyone actually gotten their Kate Spade necklace from the Facebook promo yet?


Check out the May thread. I think some one mentioned today they got it but I can't remember if it was an add on or promo code


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Check out the May thread. I think some one mentioned today they got it but I can't remember if it was an add on or promo code


I do not have the time to go through, like, 800 pages, lol, but thank you =)



ikecarus said:


> Still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The CS rep said four weeks from the day you ordered (when I called a while back)... and in four days, it'll be a month but I haven't received tracking or any indication that it'll ship, so I wrote an email to them today.


I emailed earlier today and the girl said the same thing, four weeks from the date you placed the order.  So in three days it's been a month.  

I just barely noticed on the BB Facebook page how HUGE it is, though.  I honestly probably wouldn't even wear it, as I usually don't even wear necklaces, and I haven't ever worn gold as I used to HATE gold with a passion, but I may give it a go. 

If I actually do receive it, and hate it, it'll make a nice gift though!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I do not have the time to go through, like, 800 pages, lol, but thank you =)


The person posted today so it's on the last page. Nobody posts there anymore unless it's about the current situation with the necklace lol


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> The person posted today so it's on the last page. Nobody posts there anymore unless it's about the current situation with the necklace lol


Oh, doh.  I thought you meant like go read through the 800 pages.  I was like... I would rather pull off my fingernails one by one?  Haha, thanks.  Heading there now.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't gotten mine- I should look at the exact date I ordered :/

I know that this Friday is the deadline for the return of my paid Kate Spade necklace and another product I returned :/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

3 of my boxes are already on their way to me! And the fourth I had canceled and then decided to resub with the Kate Spade 100 point code. Funnily enough, one of the three is going to my mom's house. Since I'll be there in two weeks and then I won't be home for a month, I thought I'd send half the boxes there since after last month, I figured they wouldn't make it before I left!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

Re: the kate spade necklace promo - I called yesterday..blah blah blah...you will get it....the four weeks is approximate..blah blah blah  - I did get confirmation that if I cancel my sub I will STILL GET it.  I hope so.  And we are supposed to get a email on shipping as well.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Every dollar counts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got irritated my free necklace has yet to show up, no ace gift, and had/have a bunch of full size order issues going on.  I only left my 3rd account open to ensure it doesn't mess up getting my necklace or something.


Im still waiting on my necklace and ace gift.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

My early ship box has been turned over to USPS, and I hope to get it tomorrow or Saturday.  Still no truck on my other account.

My husband is in agreement with the husbands/boyfriends/dads who find the pre-shave oil the best part of the AoS pack.  I'll have to get him some Jack Black shave cream to try next time there's one on Sephora.  He's using Philosophy Razor Sharp right now and is kind of "meh" on it.  He does like Clinique shaving cream, though.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

Well... my early ship box is still just sitting there, so who knows. Probably no early box for me after all!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

Holy crap!!  Just put my package number into USPS and ...

Date &amp; Time
Status of Item
Location
June 5, 2014 , 11:04 am

Delivered 

Good grief, the shipping gods have apparently decided to make up to me in one month for all the "let's send this package through Kearny just once more, to make sure we've got it right."  Will post pics when I get home -- yay that mobile pictures are working again!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 5, 2014)

Got my welcome box today for a gift sub. It was just one of the left over boxes from last month pretty sure.

It had

Cynthia rowley silver eyeliner

Gilchrist &amp; soames lotion

Pixi butter balm coral crush

Super goop everyday SPF

Smarty pants vitamin


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Re: the kate spade necklace promo - I called yesterday..blah blah blah...you will get it....the four weeks is approximate..blah blah blah  - I did get confirmation that if I cancel my sub I will STILL GET it.  I hope so.  And we are supposed to get a email on shipping as well.


Good to know that if we cancel we'll still get it- I kept my 2nd subscription for this month just because I hadn't gotten the necklace yet.  I'll have to unsub next month, just can't keep two of the same sub!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Im still waiting on my necklace and ace gift.


Today is officially the 1 month mark since I ordered my third box with free necklace promo.  No necklace yet, no shipping info on it yet, no aces anything to top it off.  

I'm giving one more week on the necklace.  If I don't even have any shipment or update emails by end of next week I'm raising hell with them.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Good to know that if we cancel we'll still get it- I kept my 2nd subscription for this month just because I hadn't gotten the necklace yet.  I'll have to unsub next month, just can't keep two of the same sub!


that is what I did too.  I am going to cancel my 2nd sub at the end of this month....


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 5, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Good to know that if we cancel we'll still get it- I kept my 2nd subscription for this month just because I hadn't gotten the necklace yet.  I'll have to unsub next month, just can't keep two of the same sub!


Thank goodness! I am going to cancel too, just wanted to be sure I'd get that dang thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't believe it but my June box is on the way and will probably get here before the 10th so I will be surprised. That happened last month too. Normally I peak at the box online before I get it because I have zero willpower. Now, Birchbox please ship out my mermaid box and I will be very happy.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm jealous of and excited for those of you who already have your trackin number because it means you can see what you're getting!

Even if your box contents hasn't uploaded yet, if you have a tracking number, you can start opening pages for this month's items and if you click to review them, the items that tell you you'll get 10 points for the review are the ones you'll receive in your box. I did that a few months in a row and consistently received the items I found I could review for 10 points.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't believe I have shipping already. Maybe they are trying to make up for two months of late boxes and a late gift sub.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't believe I have clicky trucks on all of my boxes well before the 10th. This definitely makes up for last month.

Now only if they would get my damn necklace in time for my wedding that would be nice.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 5, 2014)

My June box is in my state so I should get it tomorrow. Got my mermaid box and full sized order from the day before today. Birchbox is finally on the ball for me, for the first time in three months.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

I usually don't get worked up about when my box shipped and check, but I went into my account and I have a clicky truck already! I still doubt it will be here before my box reveal goes up, but it's better than last month!


----------



## Margiee (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a clicky truck sans updated tracking information (!!!!) for my primary box and a non-clicky truck for my secondary box.  Looks like these probably won't be dupes of each other again.  I am so excited about how with it birchbox is this month


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 5, 2014)

Still just a non-clicky truck for me.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 5, 2014)

My box is... working? Moving?! I am shocked after last month's disaster! LoL. Let's see if it actually makes it here promptly.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Thank goodness! I am going to cancel too, just wanted to be sure I'd get that dang thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had them email that to me (the wording that I would get the necklace) so that if they reneg, I have proof...

I am a little leery of what they are saying now.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

this is the email that the CS rep sent me



> Thanks for following up!
> 
> First, I can confirm that you are all set to receive your Kate Spade Sliding Mirror Necklace from the promotion regardless of if you cancel your subscription. I have heard from our Warehouse that these will _not_ generate tracking information but should be shipped out early next week.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I'm jealous of and excited for those of you who already have your trackin number because it means you can see what you're getting!
> 
> Even if your box contents hasn't uploaded yet, if you have a tracking number, you can start opening pages for this month's items and if you click to review them, the items that tell you you'll get 10 points for the review are the ones you'll receive in your box. I did that a few months in a row and consistently received the items I found I could review for 10 points.


This doesn't work for me... does this work for anyone else, or is it just a fluke?


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 5, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This doesn't work for me... does this work for anyone else, or is it just a fluke?


Nope, no luck for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 5, 2014)

Both my boxes have tracking numbers! One of them still says no info available and the other just says "you package has been prepared."


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

Clicky truck on one account, non-clicky trucks for the other two accounts. I can rule out so many boxes since I received LAQA &amp; Co on all three accounts last month... unless they send me a different color! (which I would totally be okay with)


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Nope, no luck for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean, theoretically, it SHOULD work, because you would think they would open up the product reviews when they send the packages in case shipping ends up being super fast... BAHAHAHA!!!! Yeah right!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> JK! No, but really, that what should happen, so I just wonder when in the process it starts working...


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 5, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I'm jealous of and excited for those of you who already have your trackin number because it means you can see what you're getting!
> 
> Even if your box contents hasn't uploaded yet, if you have a tracking number, you can start opening pages for this month's items and if you click to review them, the items that tell you you'll get 10 points for the review are the ones you'll receive in your box. I did that a few months in a row and consistently received the items I found I could review for 10 points.


This isn't working for me... I have my tracking number but literally clicked through more than ⅔ products and none are showing as in my box


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 5, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> This doesn't work for me... does this work for anyone else, or is it just a fluke?


it doesn't work for me either.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 5, 2014)

Have you ladies that received tracking tried opening your referral link on another browser? There should be a space that says check out the products ____ received this month. Sometimes it will update after shipping but I've only had it happen once so I'm not sure if it's a sure thing.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 5, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Have you ladies that received tracking tried opening your referral link on another browser? There should be a space that says check out the products ____ received this month. Sometimes it will update after shipping but I've only had it happen once so I'm not sure if it's a sure thing.


That still shows my May box.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a clicky trucky with no shipping info, yet.



ScoutSays said:


> This doesn't work for me... does this work for anyone else, or is it just a fluke?


Me neither. It didn't take as long for me to test, because almost everything already in the box pages, is something I have sampled before. I would love to try that concealer/eye cream, though. I guess this means there is hope I might get the lip stain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

My box was somewhat of a disappointment



Spoiler



-#4 shampoo &amp; conditioner -- I don't like the smell of #4

- Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion -- again, the smell isn't good to me

- Coola BB Cream -- too dark

- Folle de Joie sample -- have 2

- Vasanti Brighten Up -- this is good



This was not my dream box. But it's at least 5 items, which will give me enough points for a $10 GC. So that's good with me.


----------



## gemstone (Jun 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> My box was somewhat of a disappointment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the shampoo + conditioner can be reviewed separately, so your box has 6 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 5, 2014)

My account info hasn't even switched over to June yet. I contacted CS and they told me it doesn't update until the 10th, which is not true, especially considering so many others here have shipping info already and it always switches to the current month. -____________-


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

My box page now says:

Your first box is shipping soon!

Um... nope... this is not my first box! LOL


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 5, 2014)

No clicky or updates for my box, but tomorrow I get my shop order I only paid 80 cents for

- Benetint

- Ahmad Tea

- Chella Sharpener (I needed one for my chella pencil)

- Mystery Samples~

I used the welcome20 code, so it came out to 80 cents after points!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 5, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> My box page now says:
> 
> Your first box is shipping soon!
> 
> Um... nope... this is not my first box! LOL


Same here!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Same here!


LOL, Birchbox, go home, you're drunk!!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 6, 2014)

Well dang. It let me do that the last two months and I could see what I was getting before my box page uploaded. I keep logging in to see if my clicky truck is active so I can test it again but no luck. I wonder if it was just a fluke before.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2014)

My 1st and 2nd accounts both have tracking numbers and were shipped around the same time. I had dupe boxes on these same two accounts last month, looks like there is a possibility that could happen again this month. Time to go look at my profiles again...lol

Nothing yet for my 3rd box


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

In my quest to try that trick to see what I'm getting, I found this added to at least one of the boxes!



Spoiler



from box #2

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/paulas-choice-resist-barrier-repair-moisturizer-with-retinol


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 6, 2014)

This is my second month with Birchbox (I ordered mid-month last month so I got the May box late in the month) and my box has shipped! It came out of Indiana yesterday morning. I'm in Michigan so it should be here soon. I'm excited! Hoping for the Vasanti Brighten Up this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2014)

Clicky truck!  What a great Friday surprise!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a clicky truck! But my box history is gone and it says my first box will be shipping soon! This is my 31st box! LOL Oh BB...never a dull moment!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 6, 2014)

I am so antsy to know what's in my box!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 6, 2014)

Tracking number on one account and nonclicky truck on the other!  Hopefully this meas no full-box dupes.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 6, 2014)

Now I got an email saying my password was changed!!!! WTH???


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 6, 2014)

My box is out for delivery!


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 6, 2014)

holy early shipping batman!!

i dont feel like searching for the box #



Spoiler



i got the nyakio trio which ive tried before and dont care for

perlier shea butter body cream which is AMAZING!!!

dr hauschka lemon body wash ehh...

purple laqa (i got 2 coral last month very excited to get purple)

aaaaaand silver cynthia rowley eyeliner



omg one of the best boxes ever!!!

and 7 items to review!!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my word! According to USPS my BB is out for delivery! Say whaaaa? I usually do not get my box until like the 15th of the month. Whoa. #tgif


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (Jun 6, 2014)

my box has shipped! yayyy! I'm so excited for my box and yet i have no idea what's in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 6, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> holy early shipping batman!!
> 
> i dont feel like searching for the box #
> 
> ...


I would love and adore that box.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 6, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> holy early shipping batman!!
> 
> i dont feel like searching for the box #
> 
> ...


I just got this box as well. Bummer I already have the purple and would've rather got coral. Otherwise, I'm fine with the box.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my clicky truck on 06/02... and it hasn't gone anywhere! Boo!! I was really hoping for early shipping, but oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a clicky truck on my secondary account - but the tracking number is still invalid

my primary account - no clicky truck yet....


----------



## cari12 (Jun 6, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> I have a clicky truck! But my box history is gone and it says my first box will be shipping soon! This is my 31st box! LOL Oh BB...never a dull moment!


I'm having the same problem on my 2nd account! It's a gift sub from my main account so I know I still have 4 months left on it. I need to review the items from May still and I can't. I just emailed BB about it but I'm kind of glad I'm not the only one that is having the issue since that means it is likely a glitch. Hopefully it gets fixed for both of us soon!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 6, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> holy early shipping batman!!
> 
> i dont feel like searching for the box #
> 
> ...


thats a perfect box! I want the purple laqa so bad! crossing my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 6, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> holy early shipping batman!!
> 
> i dont feel like searching for the box #
> 
> ...


What a fabulous box!!! I am sure you a swap the purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Got my tracking this AM for 1 box, now for the other account &amp; both to update so I can review, gift card myself &amp; buy that mermaid box!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.  

Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):

*Coola* tinted Matte spf 30 for face 

*Gilchrist &amp; Soames* London collection body lotion 

*Joie* Folle de Joie blah, blah, whatever parfum - smells ok

*Number 4* hair shampoo &amp; a foil of the conditioner - not even sure if I'll be able to review the conditioner for points because it's not listed on the card

*Vasanti *Cosmetics brighten up - might use

Now I understand the term "punishment box" only too well.   I would gladly have taken a box of melted chocolate over this crap.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


The shampoo and conditioner are two items on your review page so you'll get points for each. I loved the Number 4 I got last month, you might feel the same if you try it!


----------



## PenelopeJones (Jun 6, 2014)

My box shipped today and it never ships until the 10th! I see you trying to do damage control from last month's mess, BB!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


I feel ya, sister.  The Vasanti is the only thing in that box I can work any enthusiasm for, but the rest, meh.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

Just got tracking on box #1.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Semele (Jun 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


I got the same box today.  Not excited.  This is on my trendy profile, too!

Sadly, the Number 4 in this box is the hydrating and not the volumizing kind everyone loved last month...including me.  Truly a meh box!


----------



## Lanai12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> holy early shipping batman!!
> 
> i dont feel like searching for the box #
> 
> ...


Wow! This box would put me over the moon. Two makeup items and one is the purple Laqa I am lusring over. Enjoy


----------



## splash79 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my clicky truck yesterday and a tracking email today!  I'm hoping it will come not long after the 10th, because I'm going to try and be surprised this month.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

Yay, clicky trucks on all three of my accounts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 6, 2014)

No clicky truck on either account. I'm not to impressed with any thing I've seen so far. I might try to be surprised this month.


----------



## zoeye (Jun 6, 2014)

Mine has already shipped but I still have last months contents in my box section   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It never updates untill the 10th or later which has to be my biggest problem with them right now lol the anticipation kills!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 6, 2014)

Tracking on both accounts no, no clicky truck WAH. I just wat to review some things to get mah gift card BB. plzzzz


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 6, 2014)

Clicky truck!


----------



## kgirl42 (Jun 6, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I feel ya, sister.  The Vasanti is the only thing in that box I can work any enthusiasm for, but the rest, meh.





LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


For what it's worth the Vasanti is absolutely amazing, and it's a HG exfoliator for lots of people. Definitely try it out!


----------



## RedBadger (Jun 6, 2014)

No clicky truck for me yet.  I got my box in the mail before the 10th last month, so that was fun to open it before I'd read any spoilers.  Maybe I will be able to hold off this month and enjoy the surprise again!  I'm liking most of the items I've seen so far.  Fingers crossed for the LAQA lip lube!!


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 6, 2014)

This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.

I received:

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish 1 oz kit

Egyptian Magic 0.25 oz

Antica Farmacista shower gel

Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain in Sugar

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls

Oddly, the box itself was very heavy.  The Cleanse &amp; Polish kit comes in a pretty, blue cardboard box, and both the shower gel and Egyptian Magic are plastic containers, so I guess the three combined made it feel like there was one really heavy item inside.  This was just an all-around unusual box! (In a good way!)

Edited to add: Sorry, I don't know how to hide the box contents with the spoilers thingy yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


Ohhhh this is an amazing box! I would love to receive it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jun 6, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


I just got this box today as well...first I was excited because I have never gotten a box this early, but then I opened it :/ I'll use the Vasanti, and I like Folle de Joie, but that's it, and it's not like I'm super excited about those. I refuse to even test expensive shampoos and conditioners because I'm afraid I'll like them too much and I have too much hair and too little money to afford them! And I am never excited about Coola or Gilchris &amp; Soames.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


 I think because the thread is named "spoilers" that you don't have to hide them in a spoiler tag... right? lol At least that's how I have been treating it. Unless my pictures end up SUPER big, then I will hide those!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I think because the thread is named "spoilers" that you don't have to hide them in a spoiler tag... right? lol At least that's how I have been treating it. Unless my pictures end up SUPER big, then I will hide those!


Yup, that's the official rule and pretty much the entire reason the word "spoilers" is in the thread name!  This is true of any thread on the board, so if you're trying to go spoiler-free, avoid any thread with that word in the title.  There's a problem with people who go in certain threads (*cough*PopSugar*cough*) that are clearly labeled with "Spoilers" and get mad because people are posting unhidden spoilers, but THE THREAD NAME IS YOUR WARNING TO STAY OUT.  Ahem.  It's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 6, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


That is a fabulous box! At first I wasn't impressed with the Liz Earle cleanser, but I grew to love it. I use it in the shower as a face wash. And totally jealous of the Egyptian Magic!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2014)

No clicky truck yet for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Hope it is because the box I am getting is awesome.  Hope my page updates Tuesday since it will be a while before I see it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

My first box was the May box. I subbed very late in May, Birchbox has the date as May 23, and it came at the end of the month. Every item in my box is also in the June box list.

Does this mean I'll get dupes in June?

(I only have one subscription to BB.)

Oh, and they have my first box ( which I received in May) as status- Processing.

Is this normal for BB? My Modern Mermaid box says "Shipped... not " Processing". 

Ditto the full sized fragrance I bought from the shop. " Shipped", and received.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


I would LOVE this box!!! I get really strange things from BB, it seems. Leftovers, recycled items, or maybe items for the next month's box too, judging from the June list. It's impossible!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My first box was the May box. I subbed very late in May, Birchbox has the date as May 23, and it came at the end of the month. Every item in my box is also in the June box list.
> 
> Does this mean I'll get dupes in June?
> 
> ...


There are dozens of different boxes and products sent every month.  You should never receive a product twice on the sam subscription.  If you do, email CS and let them know.  They will typically give you 100 points.

As for order status, active subscriptions will always say "Processing" because it in an ongoing open order.

@@kawaiimeows I think these two questions (especially the second one) might be worth adding to the FAQ.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

Um um um... they added something to box 9... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb9







I want to see this cute little sample!!!! I love little things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There are dozens of different boxes and products sent every month.  You should never receive a product twice on the sam subscription.  If you do, email CS and let them know.  They will typically give you 100 points.
> 
> As for order status, active subscriptions will always say "Processing" because it in an ongoing open order.
> 
> @@kawaiimeows I think these two questions (especially the second one) might be worth adding to the FAQ.


TYSVM Meaganola. I was really worried about getting the same black eyeliner again ( my least favorite makeup item ever). 

I also couldn't figure out the " Processing" thing.. I thought maybe they lost my card number or something on their end.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Um um um... they added something to box 9... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah!  Revealed 2!  Even though I have the Naked 3 palette and *just* told @@Lolo22 that I would probably never buy another mass market eyeshadow ever again, I might have to snag this with points!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aaah!  Revealed 2!  Even though I have the Naked 3 palette and *just* told @@Lolo22 that I would probably never buy another mass market eyeshadow ever again, I might have to snag this with points!


I will definitely be snagging this with points when I have points again lol but I wonder what they are putting in the sub boxes that get this...


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok, I get it now, I wasn't a BB subscriber in January when they sent out samples of the Revealed 1 palette... here is a photo:


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 7, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Um um um... they added something to box 9... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh. Really pretty colors, hope it's not made in China like a lot of Coastal Scents' other products.   I had to toss a CS eyeshadow sample I got in the mystery two-pack awhile back.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Sigh. Really pretty colors, hope it's not made in China like a lot of Coastal Scents' other products.   I had to toss a CS eyeshadow sample I got in the mystery two-pack awhile back.


What happens if it is made in China? I have the Revealed 1 palette and it's been fine...


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 7, 2014)

Wait, if I got the coral Laq-whatever last month, I can't get the purple one this month, right? Can that happen? Because I would love for that to happen.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 7, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Wait, if I got the coral Laq-whatever last month, I can't get the purple one this month, right? Can that happen? Because I would love for that to happen.


I think you can receive the same item twice if they're different colors. Hopefully you'll get the purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 7, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Wait, if I got the coral Laq-whatever last month, I can't get the purple one this month, right? Can that happen? Because I would love for that to happen.


Yeah you can. Different colors are a loophole in bb's no repeats rule.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Yeah you can. Different colors are a loophole in bb's no repeats rule.


Sort of.  Different colors in different collections are a definite loophole.  They have only sent out different colors in the same collection once, and that was the Color Club Wanderlust collection last year, apparently sent only to people who indicated that they love nail polish. I don't think we've received two colors from the same collection since then.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 7, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> What happens if it is made in China? I have the Revealed 1 palette and it's been fine...


Too many product safety issues for my taste.  Inspectors are easily bought off with bribes.  There have been way, way too many situations where unscrupulous factory owners have substituted cheaper ingredients than the 'recipe' called for in order to save money. Cheaper, or sometimes outright dangerous ingredients. And some of those tainted products have made their way to the US and Europe. 

This is just one example of many, but several years ago, there was an incident where diethlyene glycol was substituted for glycerin in toothpaste, because it was cheaper. Glycerin is safe.  Diethlyene glycol is poisonous. The adulterated toothpaste was sold in dollar stores in the US.

Most of these incidents have involved products sold only in China,  although I do remember a story about adulterated cosmetic products that were sold in England.  There's tons of stories like this on Google. Some of the stores are just awful.  300,000 infants sickened by infant formula and milk that had melamine (poisonous) added to make the tests read as if it had more protein than it really did.

There's been a long history of pets (in the US) sickened or killed by Chinese-made treats that were either contaminated by pesticides or with swapped out ingredients (melamine, again).   Also loads of these stories on Google.

Until they get a better product safety infrastructure in place, I'm just not comfortable using cosmetics made there on my face, around my eyes, and certainly not on my lips where I can ingest it. 

Remember the Pop Beauty lip gloss incident?  That was Taiwan, not China, but I'd bet a good amount of money that that wasn't a 'left-out' ingredient, but a case of the factory substituting a cheaper one.   After I personally experienced  the lip irritation from that product, I'm only buying cosmetic products made in countries that I know have stringent product safety controls.  The US, Canada, the E.U., etc.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 7, 2014)

No clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope I get that purple Laqa or the Mally stain. I've had a few months of dud boxes, so I hope this month is good.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 7, 2014)

My box should be here today, the earliest it has ever made it to me. I hope there is perfume but no shampoo/conditioner. I am so sick of shampoo.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oops post


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

both of my subs have clicky trucks and state my package is on my way (or born or whatever cutesy thing they are saying)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2014)

Two clicky trucks! Oh my, hoping for non-duplicate boxes. I've been lucky so far...

I really wish we could still see box weights during tracking.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There are dozens of different boxes and products sent every month.  You should never receive a product twice on the sam subscription.  If you do, email CS and let them know.  They will typically give you 100 points.
> 
> As for order status, active subscriptions will always say "Processing" because it in an ongoing open order.
> 
> @@kawaiimeows I think these two questions (especially the second one) might be worth adding to the FAQ.


Added!


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 7, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, I think I was just too excited with the early shipping and the surprise of it all.
> 
> Here's my crushing disappointment of a box (sorry, I haven't figured out spoilers yet):
> 
> ...


I got the same box. I had a feeling this was going to be my box this month, after my box was prepared so early and everyone else with an early box seems to be getting this one. I'm not thrilled. I got a Gilchrist and Soames last month (Spa Therapy body lotion) so I was extra bummed to see one in my box this month. The Joie smells nice but I will never spend $98 on a full size. I'm glad to have the Vasanti. I'm really "meh" about everything else. And no makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully Ipsy pulls through for me.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 7, 2014)

Both of my accounts have clicky trucks now! Fingers crossed for no dupes!


----------



## PenelopeJones (Jun 7, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> No clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I really hope I get that purple Laqa or the Mally stain. I've had a few months of dud boxes, so I hope this month is good.


Me too. The last few boxes of mine have been disappointing. I keep telling myself "Ok, if the next box is disappointing, I will cancel. Just one more month." My birthday is this month so I hope I get a decent box! Hope you get a good box!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 7, 2014)

I really hope I get a 60pt box this month so I can reach the 100 increment mark and then cancel. I loved the point system but the box itself isn't for me. I loved all my samples actually I just would rather keep my $10 and put it towards a Chicago trip. 6 months and 700pts was fun, but it's time for a breakup lol


----------



## Cynthianne Helms-Tooley (Jun 7, 2014)

Afternoon, ladies!  I have been following this thread since late May and I have two questions.  What are the 'clicky trucks'?  Also, I am having trouble despite reading through threads and blogs, finding a way to calculate what may be in this month's box.  This will only be my second box with BB.  Any suggestions or tips for a BB noob??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 7, 2014)

Cynthianne said:


> Afternoon, ladies! I have been following this thread since late May and I have two questions. What are the 'clicky trucks'? Also, I am having trouble despite reading through threads and blogs, finding a way to calculate what may be in this month's box. This will only be my second box with BB. Any suggestions or tips for a BB noob??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We have a FAQ at the beginning of each BB spoiler thread that answers a lot of questions and is a great place to start!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

Cynthianne said:


> Afternoon, ladies!  I have been following this thread since late May and I have two questions.  What are the 'clicky trucks'?  Also, I am having trouble despite reading through threads and blogs, finding a way to calculate what may be in this month's box.  This will only be my second box with BB.  Any suggestions or tips for a BB noob??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


From the MUT Birchbox FAQ (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/):



> *Q:  What is a clicky truck?*A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to Account Settings, you'll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).


As far as figuring out what's in your box, if it's only your second box, the only surefire way is to wait until the 10th because that's not really enough of a box history to be able to discount many boxes.  I've been a subscriber for just over three years, and I'm *still* surprised every month even when I think I know exactly what they're sending.  (Exception:  They *love* to send me lip products, so I usually receive a lipstick/gloss/balm if they're sending that out, but that's more of a just-what-they-do-for-my-profile thing than anything else.)


----------



## Cynthianne Helms-Tooley (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you SO MUCH, gals!  I didn't even notice the FAQ until mentioned (there is so much going on with this site).  I appreciate all of the responses!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 7, 2014)

My box was delivered today!  it had:

Coola Natural BB Cream

folle de joie

Vasanti Brighten Up

Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion

Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo and conditioner

I know some were really disappointed with this box but I don't mind it.  I love skin care so it's not too bad for me.  The only think I don't want is the Coola (seriously so tired of received products from this brand).  I love the Vasanti so I'm really happy to receive that.  I'll use the Gilchrist &amp; Soames and it smells really nice.  I'm going on a short vacation next week so I'll take it with me along with the number four.  I also really like the folle de joie so I'm happy to receive that.  I would have liked to receive a Laqa since I didn't get to try last month either but maybe next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 7, 2014)

BlueLineBunny said:


> This ended up being a truly spoiler-free month for me. I never received a shipping email, so imagine my surprise when my Birchbox was waiting for me as I headed out for work! I hope others are as lucky.
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


I just got this box too! I really loved it.

I love the Liz Earle muslin clothes, and my travel sized one is getting kinda used. (I bought the ful size set, but I like the size of the sample one so much better). I don't care for the face wash itself, so maybe I'll trade it or give it away.

I'm excited to try the Egyptian Magic, it's a nicely packaged sample (a little jar) and I've head really good things about it.

I usually HATE to get shower gel in subscriptions because I don't really use it, but this one smells so fantastic! I'm so glad I got it.

The Cynthia Rowley stain is something I really wanted to try so I'm happy I got this.

And The Multicurtual Curls .... Very weird. I'm not sure why I received this. It's for multi-cultural, multi-textured hair ... definitely doesn't describe my hair.

Overall, a great box!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

My box has moved and says it will be delivered on Monday!! Woot!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got a shipping notice!  Hooray!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

I really hope that I get the multicultural curls product in my box, my daughter is mixed (black, mexican, italian, german and czech) so her curls suck products right up!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jun 7, 2014)

My box just became clicky!! I feel like I was the last one this month...


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> My box was delivered today!  it had:
> 
> Coola Natural BB Cream
> 
> ...


Just got this exact box!! I am excited to try everything. Not the most WOOHOO SQUEAL box (was seriously hoping for the Egyptian Magic, maybe it will come with account #2) but not terrible.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 7, 2014)

Autym Henderson said:


> My box just became clicky!! I feel like I was the last one this month...


Definitely not the last one... Mine still isn't clicky. BB makes it a habit to not give me a clicky truck until late at night the 10th/early morning the 11th. Every. Single. Month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

I have had a clicky truck for days but the shipping hasn't updated and it's been sitting in Mt. Juliet since the 3rd. Oh well, at least I got the mermaid box relatively fast.


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 7, 2014)

I got this box in the mail today too.  Not the most exciting box, but it will all get used.  I have two other boxes on another sub (the may box that was sent really late and the June box that was sent really early) that I hope will make it to me.  I must have been excited when I set up the account because I used the zip code from my address that I haven't lived at in over a year instead of the current one.  It has made 6 trips between the sorting facility and the town the zip code is for.  Hopefully since they are close and both smallish towns someone will eventually look at it and send it to the right town.  I really wanted the stuff that was sent in the May box though lol.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Coola Natural BB Cream folle de joie Vasanti Brighten Up Gilchrist &amp; Soames body lotion Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo and conditioner


Got this one for one of my boxes too! I'm happy for another Vasanti. It's great, but it's kinda hard to squeeze out of the full size bottle.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 7, 2014)

Slightly annoyed that even though I got my box, my box page hasn't updated and I can't review. Let me review so I can spend my poiiiints


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Slightly annoyed that even though I got my box, my box page hasn't updated and I can't review. Let me review so I can spend my poiiiints


This made me laugh because I know the struggle. Just fork over the points already BB and no one gets hurt!


----------



## MelissaJohnson (Jun 7, 2014)

My BirchBox just arrived today. I totally wasn't even expecting it since my tracking hadn't updated in a couple days.

I'm happy it arrived early this month since mine came super late last month.

I'm pretty content with my items! It's not an all-time favorite box but its has a couple hits. And I think the JetBlue travel promo/quiz as an airline ticket is cute.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Edited by KellyKaye to remove the external link to instagram, if you'd like to attach the photo you can do so directly in your post by uploading the picture*


----------



## flynt (Jun 7, 2014)

It's like Birchbox knew I was mad at them for last month so to make up for it they sent me a great box and sent it early.  I got box 49 which has:

-Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner

-Dr. Hauschka Lemon Body Wash

-Laqa Purple Lip Lube

-Nyakio face polish, body scrub, and face oil

-Perlier Almond Body Cream

Good balance, a lot of products I've been wanting to try, and 7 items to review!  Def one of the best boxes they've sent me.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 7, 2014)

Birchbox, why do you hate me. You never send me perfume anymore. I am a little disappointed with my bow this month. I got the purple Laqa, the silver CR eyeliner, that Nyakio foil trio, some Dr. Haushka lemongrass bodywash and Perlier body cream. The only thing I am going to use is the Perlier. Everything else is going on a trade list. On the bright side though I can get 70 points for reviews and there isn't any shampoo.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

I would love to get a Dr. Hauschka Lemon Body Wash in one of my boxes!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 7, 2014)

I knew from checking the tracking last night that one box would be showing up at my mom's in CA today but was totally surprised when I saw that another one was delivered here today as well! I got the box everyone else seems to be getting (#29):

Coola Matte SPF

Folle de Joie

Vasanti Brighten Up

Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection body lotion

Number 4 Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner

I'm happy to get the Vasanti and Folle de Joie to try the Number 4 since I have dry hair and heard good things about the last Number 4 (which I have yet to try) but I'm not loving the Gilchrist &amp; Soames scent.

Also, I noticed that when I look at my box history, all 4 accounts show the April box that I got back when I only had one account. Interesting!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> From the MUT Birchbox FAQ (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/):
> 
> As far as figuring out what's in your box, if it's only your second box, the only surefire way is to wait until the 10th because that's not really enough of a box history to be able to discount many boxes.  I've been a subscriber for just over three years, and I'm *still* surprised every month even when I think I know exactly what they're sending.  (Exception:  They *love* to send me lip products, so I usually receive a lipstick/gloss/balm if they're sending that out, but that's more of a just-what-they-do-for-my-profile thing than anything else.)


Hi! I would LOVE to always get a lip product! Lol can you please share with me a little bit about your profile? Thank you! =]


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hi! I would LOVE to always get a lip product! Lol can you please share with me a little bit about your profile? Thank you! =]


me too! i have very full lips so i love putting products on them.  i will take lip products over hair products any day!


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 7, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I think because the thread is named "spoilers" that you don't have to hide them in a spoiler tag... right? lol At least that's how I have been treating it. Unless my pictures end up SUPER big, then I will hide those!


Y'know, that's a really good point! I'm glad you mentioned that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I won't feel bad at all blabbing about my goodies. Thank you!


----------



## BlueLineBunny (Jun 7, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I really hope that I get the multicultural curls product in my box, my daughter is mixed (black, mexican, italian, german and czech) so her curls suck products right up!


I bet your daughter has beautiful hair!!! I have wild curls, so I'm pretty excited about trying the multicultural curls sample.  It's a foil packet, but a fairly generous one.  Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls works rather well for me, but that fabric softener smell that most people love gives me a headache.


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 7, 2014)

flynt said:


> It's like Birchbox knew I was mad at them for last month so to make up for it they sent me a great box and sent it early.  I got box 49 which has:
> 
> -Cynthia Rowley Silver Eyeliner
> 
> ...


I hope I get this box!


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 7, 2014)

I just got my tracking yesterday, but my box (box #28) arrived today! I got...

- Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo, Conditioner and Ol All in One Milk – _The shampoo is a very nice size and smells really good, this will definitely get used_

- Folle de Joie Eau de Parfum -_ Smells nice, but I'm not a big perfume person_

- LAQA &amp; Co Purple Lip Lube –_ I got this last month in a different box, so it's going to the trade list_

- Supergoop Everyday SPF – _Not super exciting, but it will get used and a nice size for my purse_

- Vasanti BrigthenUp! – _I own this as well, but a back up never hurt_

Also, do we have a trade thread up yet?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2014)

@@ashleylind we do!  Thanks to @@biancardi for starting it up!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132728-birchbox-june-2014-swaps/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I'm so behind! I didn't think about this thread being up! Anyone else get the BB Aces/Wallet/Zipper thingy? I got two of them! Hello new pencil pouch.


I got it, and that's exactly what I'm using it for!


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 8, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> I just got this box too! I really loved it.
> 
> I love the Liz Earle muslin clothes, and my travel sized one is getting kinda used. (I bought the ful size set, but I like the size of the sample one so much better). I don't care for the face wash itself, so maybe I'll trade it or give it away.
> 
> ...


im a white girl with just frizzy curly hair it is a bit multi textured i guess, the underneath section is gorgeous hiny spiral curls, and on top dull loose curls

the multicultural curls has been a godsend... more even textured more defined, and more shiny give it a try!!!

i apply it when my hair is pretty wet and scrunch my hair with a towel


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2014)

The multicultural curls didn't work out for me and I'm multiracial =/ (black on dad's side, Irish and Cherokee on mom's side)  but the pillow soft curls and jelly soft curls gave my curls the va-va-voom look. 

I wonder if it has to deal with what type of curls one has.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2014)

My account info is still on May. I don't know what the deal is. The CS agent at Birchbox said that there is a June box reserved for me, but I don't feel even remotely comforted. It looks like there are a lot of products I've already received this month, so maybe I'll distract myself by finding boxes I could possibly receive.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 8, 2014)

peril said:


> My account info is still on May. I don't know what the deal is. The CS agent at Birchbox said that there is a June box reserved for me, but I don't feel even remotely comforted. It looks like there are a lot of products I've already received this month, so maybe I'll distract myself by finding boxes I could possibly receive.


Everyone's boxes are on May still. They do not update until the 10th, even for those of us who received our boxes on the early end of the time frame.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 8, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> Everyone's boxes are on May still. They do not update until the 10th, even for those of us who received our boxes on the early end of the time frame.


I know that. The account information page updates on the first of the month. The truck updates to whatever the current month is, even if the link is not there. I still have a May truck and a May tracking information link.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 8, 2014)

peril said:


> I know that. The account information page updates on the first of the month. The truck updates to whatever the current month is, even if the link is not there. I still have a May truck and a May tracking information link.


Same here. I figured I'd wait till the tenth to say anything since it doesn't do me any good until then anyways.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 8, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> im a white girl with just frizzy curly hair it is a bit multi textured i guess, the underneath section is gorgeous hiny spiral curls, and on top dull loose curls
> 
> the multicultural curls has been a godsend... more even textured more defined, and more shiny give it a try!!!
> 
> i apply it when my hair is pretty wet and scrunch my hair with a towel


My hair is the exact same as yours! (And so is my name - lol). I love the multicultural curls. I hope they carry it on BB because that will be where my points go. I ordered a sample from Miss Jessie's as soon as it came out. A++


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 8, 2014)

Still no clicky truck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think Birchbox likes me anymore. Oh Birchbox, why can't I quit you?


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 8, 2014)

nc42 said:


> The multicultural curls didn't work out for me and I'm multiracial =/ (black on dad's side, Irish and Cherokee on mom's side) but the pillow soft curls and jelly soft curls gave my curls the va-va-voom look.
> 
> I wonder if it has to deal with what type of curls one has.


It does. And it has to do with your hair type. If you go to Miss Jessie's website it has exact descriptions on what works on what type hair. I used Pillow Soft curls and it was just ok but multicultural curls was awesome. I am not

Multicultural so my hair is a different texture and I think that makes a difference with Miss Jessie's products.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 8, 2014)

I want Birchbox to carry the Supergoop oil sunscreen! I want to try it so badly--they have everything else from the brand, but for people who are allergic to creams or do not like the sticky feel of sunscreen, it sounds perfect!


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 8, 2014)

Got a clicky truck on both accounts. But no tracking available.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I want Birchbox to carry the Supergoop oil sunscreen! I want to try it so badly--they have everything else from the brand, but for people who are allergic to creams or do not like the sticky feel of sunscreen, it sounds perfect!


I'm dying to try this product too! I've been checking once or twice a week to see if they've gotten it in the store but nope! Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Mystica (Jun 8, 2014)

I received my June BB yesterday.  A bummer was the Coola 30 spf sunscreen sample, I had received that exact sample from Ipsy a year ago or so. A somewhat bummer was also that I didn't receive any makeup, but I guess that's alright.

Otherwise, everything else was pretty good, I also received:

Gilchrist and Soames body lotion

Joie Parfum

Number 4 shampoo and bonus conditioner

Vasanti BrightenUp

On BB website, it keeps saying my first box is shipping soon.  My first box was last month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmmmm... I wonder how long it takes to pack up/ship each box #.  My first box was packed up and shipping updated/originated on Friday at 7 pm.  My second box originated last night (Saturday), also at 7 pm.  Just wondering if (possibly) since it took a whole day in between the shipping origination, if they will be different boxes, or dupes.

Or if I should just stop trying to torture myself by figuring out an entire supply chain that I have little to no information on.... nah.  MUST OBSESS.   :wacko2:


----------



## Mystica (Jun 8, 2014)

Mystica said:


> I received my June BB yesterday.  A bummer was the Coola 30 spf sunscreen sample, I had received that exact sample from Ipsy a year ago or so. A somewhat bummer was also that I didn't receive any makeup, but I guess that's alright.
> 
> Otherwise, everything else was pretty good, I also received:
> 
> ...


I've been playing with the contents of my box a bit more since I posted this ^^.  I didn't realize the Coola was a BB cream, I thought it was just the sunscreen for face, so I was mistaken that it's the same product that Ipsy sent out.

Regardless, it may as well have been just a sunscreen because the tint didn't accomplish anything.  I also couldn't wait to wash it off, it felt suffocating for some reason, and I usually can tolerate sunscreens fairly well.  Yeah, so, I doubt I'll ever use this product again.

I did wash it off with Vasanti, not expecting much from that product either because my go-to exfoliating product ATM is ExfoliKate but I was really quite impressed with this product. Glad I have a large sample to see if these good results are consistent, and if they are, I'll be purchasing it.

I also really like the Joie perfume, it reminds me of Flora by Gucci in Glorious Mandarin that I love so very much, except less strong and less sweet and peppery.  I'm testing the staying power of it now, I'd be surprised if it can last as long as Gucci's, though, I can smell that perfume on me the next day.  Also my husband really like the Joie too.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 8, 2014)

My box started in TN and is now in IN. I live in AL.  Common sense would say TN to AL but what do I know? My dream box would be

Revealed 2 palette sample

Liz Earle kit

Lacqa Lip Purple

Nail polish

Surprise


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2014)

Mystica said:


> I received my June BB yesterday. A bummer was the Coola 30 spf sunscreen sample, I had received that exact sample from Ipsy a year ago or so. A somewhat bummer was also that I didn't receive any makeup, but I guess that's alright.
> 
> Otherwise, everything else was pretty good, I also received:
> 
> ...


I got this exact box on my 2nd account yesterday. I have never gotten a box this early. It's not a terribly exciting box, but probably not the worst I've received. 
Edited to add: I have gotten everything else before, except this month I got #4 Hydrating and last month it was #4 Volumizing.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a clicky truck, my box has been "prepared" we'll see how many states it can hit before it gets to me. So far I think 12 has been the record...


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I want Birchbox to carry the Supergoop oil sunscreen! I want to try it so badly--they have everything else from the brand, but for people who are allergic to creams or do not like the sticky feel of sunscreen, it sounds perfect!


I just bought some of this from Sephora and I LOVE it! It absorbs quickly, does not leave a greasy/oily feeling on the skin and does not smell like most sunscreens smell. I highly recommend it if you hate regular sunscreen like I do!  :sunshine:


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Hmmmm... I wonder how long it takes to pack up/ship each box #.  My first box was packed up and shipping updated/originated on Friday at 7 pm.  My second box originated last night (Saturday), also at 7 pm.  Just wondering if (possibly) since it took a whole day in between the shipping origination, if they will be different boxes, or dupes.
> 
> Or if I should just stop trying to torture myself by figuring out an entire supply chain that I have little to no information on.... nah.  MUST OBSESS.   :wacko2:


I've had boxes ship out at almost the same time and be completely different, and boxes sent a day apart that were the same.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, I have three clicky trucks and two "prepared" boxes!  This is unheard of.  I usually get shipping *on* the 10th and then still have a couple of days before it registers anywhere.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have 2 boxes traveling together that shipped out around the 4th and are already in Nevada! I got dupe boxes on these same two accounts last month but I'm not sure that's the case this month. None of the boxes that have shown up in IG or here would be completely new on both accounts (I've seen one box with Vasanti which I've gotten on both these accounts, I've already gotten the Cynthia Rowley in silver on my main account and the Liz Earle on my 2nd account). I'm guessing unless there is a box that hasn't shown up on social media yet that my main account box is the one with the Liz Earle and my second account box is the one with the Cynthia Rowley in silver. 

Guess we'll find out Tuesday! 

ETA: Wow, there are a few more variations than I remember seeing on IG now! Still haven't seen a box that would be entirely new for both my 1st and 2nd accounts yet though


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just curious, has anyone received the Benefit eyeliner?


----------



## JulietIsTaken (Jun 8, 2014)

My box came early (that's two months in a row so far!) and it was another 70 point box.  :smilehappyyes: 
 
I'm not sure what the box number is, but it had; 
Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner (it's so pretty!)
Dr. Hauschka Lemongrass Vitalising body wash
LAQA &amp; Co. Lip pencil in Menatour (so not my color, it will be going on my swap board)
nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish, Body Scrub, and Hydrating Face Oil
Perlier Shea Almond Body Cream
 
Other than the purple LAQA, I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 8, 2014)

well I finally caved and snagged the modern mermaid box  :sunshine:  I of course had to find some other goodies to push it up to $60....it was the skullcandy earbuds in the bonus shop that pushed me over the edge! Love me some skull candy!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 8, 2014)

pixikins said:


> well I finally caved and snagged the modern mermaid box :sunshine: I of course had to find some other goodies to push it up to $60....it was the skullcandy earbuds in the bonus shop that pushed me over the edge! Love me some skull candy!


Why pushed up to $60?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Why pushed up to $60?


http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/skullcandy-headphones-gwp

Gift with Purchase: Skullcandy HeadphonesFree gift with qualifying purchase of $60+ in full-size products from the Birchbox Shop. Use code: *SKULLCANDYROBIN* (for light blue and eggplant) or*SKULLCANDYFLORAL* (for burgundy with floral pattern). Available only while supplies last.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/skullcandy-headphones-gwp
> 
> Gift with Purchase: Skullcandy Headphones_Free gift with qualifying purchase of $60+ in full-size products from the Birchbox Shop. Use code: _*SKULLCANDYROBIN*_ (for light blue and eggplant) or_*SKULLCANDYFLORAL*_ (for burgundy with floral pattern). Available only while supplies last. _


Ohh thanks! I've never really paid attention to GET mainly cause I don't want to get ducked in lol


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 8, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Why pushed up to $60?


like @meganola said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> way worth the $16 I needed to add on to the $44 mermaid box, can't wait to see what the floral ones look like!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 8, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Ohh thanks! I've never really paid attention to GET mainly cause I don't want to get ducked in lol


haha kinda wish I hadn't looked either, was trying REALLLY hard to skip the mermaid box.....but the mirror and polishes were so pretty....and well tempt me with skullcandy and I was done for


----------



## Aly Williams (Jun 8, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Just curious, has anyone received the Benefit eyeliner?


I got the eyeliner but I bought it from benefit in an early preview. I can do a great wing in less than 30 seconds now and it doesn't budge all day nor does it transfer onto the top of my eye or crease. It is a thicker formula though. Overall, I definitely love it. Love it more than my HG Marc Jacobs eyeliner.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 8, 2014)

A little OT but can anyone tell me if they will send out the Aces gifts as people become Ace members or are they only sending them out to people who are Ace members right now? Thanks in advance! =]


----------



## KayEss (Jun 8, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> A little OT but can anyone tell me if they will send out the Aces gifts as people become Ace members or are they only sending them out to people who are Ace members right now? Thanks in advance! =]


That's still kind of a mystery right now. We aren't even sure that every Ace member is actually getting one.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jun 8, 2014)

I still haven't received an Aces pouch and I've been a member since the program started.  I want one!  I love little bags like that.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 8, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I still haven't received an Aces pouch and I've been a member since the program started.  I want one!  I love little bags like that.


Same here!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh okay. Well thank you for the responses ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully we all get one! Lol they are cute!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 8, 2014)

I got the aces gift and I'm not an ace on any of my accounts. It was strange..


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 8, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> im a white girl with just frizzy curly hair it is a bit multi textured i guess, the underneath section is gorgeous hiny spiral curls, and on top dull loose curls
> 
> the multicultural curls has been a godsend... more even textured more defined, and more shiny give it a try!!!
> 
> i apply it when my hair is pretty wet and scrunch my hair with a towel


omg my boyfriends hair it the same!! I always tell him to stop blow drying his hair because the top is so dull and not curly, but the underneath section is soft beautiful curls, but it could just be how his hair is. interesting. (i have boring white girl thin straight hair and so does my whole family so i have no experience with ethnic/multicultural hair) maybe by some weird chance i'll get the sample so he can try it.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean, theoretically, it SHOULD work, because you would think they would open up the product reviews when they send the packages in case shipping ends up being super fast... BAHAHAHA!!!! Yeah right!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> JK! No, but really, that what should happen, so I just wonder when in the process it starts working...


Maybe someone who has received their box can check. They know which products they can review so they should be able to see if the review option is open. I would think they would open it for everyone at the same time since that would be the most simple route but maybe not.


----------



## flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> Maybe someone who has received their box can check. They know which products they can review so they should be able to see if the review option is open. I would think they would open it for everyone at the same time since that would be the most simple route but maybe not.


I checked and I can't review what I received in my box yet.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 9, 2014)

A part of me is hoping my box is delayed again so I get an extra 100 points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> A part of me is hoping my box is delayed again so I get an extra 100 points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, I'd take a late box every month if it meant points!


----------



## cg0112358 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a click truck but my box is moving very slowly 

After looking over the variations I think I would love box 34 best. I really want the LAQA in purple. I traded last month to get the "coral" which ended up being anything but coral. It was more of a light pink and very disappointing   The CR lip stain looks nice, too. If I don't get the purple LAQA, I hope I get the CR stain in Sugar. There's also quite a bit of skincare that I'm interested in from this month's box, I'd love to get the Vasanti or the Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish. This is only my 3rd BB and I must say that it is quite a change from Ipsy.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jun 9, 2014)

flynt said:


> I checked and I can't review what I received in my box yet.


Thanks! Maybe they got wise to that and don't allow the review option until the 10th?

Also, anyone know how to allow nested replies again? I remember that I had to change a setting initially but apparently I need to do it again with this new format.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 9, 2014)

cg0112358 said:


> Maybe someone who has received their box can check. They know which products they can review so they should be able to see if the review option is open. I would think they would open it for everyone at the same time since that would be the most simple route but maybe not.


I thought reviews weren't open until the 10th when they update the box contents for everybody?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I thought reviews weren't open until the 10th when they update the box contents for everybody?


This is what I thought too. I've never been able to review my box earlier than that, even if I get my box early.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 9, 2014)

To my knowledge, we've never been able to leave reviews until the 10th, when the box variations are revealed.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a package coming this wednesday from UPS.  I didn't get any shipping notification for it.  It weighs .4 pounds, so it is lightweight.  I did order the add on shawl for July, but I do not know if that is it or if that is my elusive Kate Spade necklace!

I hope it is the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should add - the label has been created, so the wednesday date is just an estimate right now...


----------



## button6004 (Jun 9, 2014)

I also got box 29 (the coola BB, no 4 shampoo/conditioner, folle de joie, vasanti and the lotion) and I'm disappointed.  This is my 3rd box and I have literally gotten a BB cream in every single one.  I want something different, birchbox!

I would have LOVED a lip color, or one of the eyeliners, or just something that wasnt a BB cream.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a package coming this wednesday from UPS.  I didn't get any shipping notification for it.  It weighs .4 pounds, so it is lightweight.  I did order the add on shawl for July, but I do not know if that is it or if that is my elusive Kate Spade necklace!
> 
> I hope it is the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should add - the label has been created, so the wednesday date is just an estimate right now...


I checked my UPS account, and I have a label created too! Same weight.  I suspect it is the necklace, because I'm still waiting on mine too.  Let's hope so!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

My box is out for delivery! I am at work... so hubs is gonna get it and take pictures for me so I can see what I got!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

I noticed on my account page next to the reference number it said  BB12002505    would anyone know if that means anything as far as what box it might be.. Thanks    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the link to all the box combos.  

http://www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/05/birchbox-june-2014-spoilers-all-box.html


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I checked my UPS account, and I have a label created too! Same weight.  I suspect it is the necklace, because I'm still waiting on mine too.  Let's hope so!


oh happy dance!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jun 9, 2014)

why hasnt the box pages updated yet? ahhhhhh


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe it... My box on my 2nd sub came today! I'm usually so much later getting my boxes, I wasn't expecting it at all. The first thing I noticed is that it was super heavy... There are 7 samples total (2 foil packets) and I love everything! I got dupes on 2 items that I had received in prior months on my main sub but one is the Liz Earle cleanse &amp; cloth-- which I don't mind having another of at all. Looks like I got box #21 even though all the products aren't loaded up.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2014)

roxysurfajk said:


> why hasnt the box pages updated yet? ahhhhhh


Because... It's only the 9th, and they don't update until the 10th?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 9, 2014)

I love how people complain about them not being able to review because they got their box early or people complain because their box is late lol

We are a hard bunch to please. lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2014)

Should we get a swap thread going?  Since tomorrow is the 10th, people will be looking to get those swaps rolling, especially with Summerswap groups.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 9, 2014)

This month's swap thread has already been started:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132728-birchbox-june-2014-swaps/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2219396


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got my box in the mail. It's #9 ( coastal scents palette, jasmine seven feet wipes, joke perfume, number 4 super comb, and supergoop everyday SPF 30 with cellular something or another). I'm in a grumpy mood because it's hot as balls out and someone threw away my eve lom cleansing cloth from the shower (grrrr) so I'm going to take out my wrath on birchbox. I'm not happy with this box and they haven't ever wowed me with one. I think I'm going to review my products, spend my points, and cancel. :/


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 9, 2014)

Long time reader, first time poster.

So between my mom, myself and my 2 nieces we have 3 of our 4 boxes; 3 of the are exactly the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> out profiles are all filled out differently too. I am not usually one for complaining but 3 exact boxes :/ makes me sad lol.


----------



## mckyla (Jun 9, 2014)

Received mine yesterday! Got a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in black (which is awesome since my boyfriend accidentally stepped on the urban decay eyeliner I got in my April ipsy), a perfume by English Laundry (which I habe yet to sample), Laqa &amp; Co. Lip Lube in Bees Knees (which I like!), Perlier body cream in Shea Almond which smells AMAZING, and a thing to make a bun in my hair called the Half Up lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> This month's swap thread has already been started:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132728-birchbox-june-2014-swaps/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2219396


Oooh thanks I missed it! I can't seem to find things as easily on the new site.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh-ma-gosh. I just got my BB delivered to me...super early for me so my box was a total surprise. Actually, this is probably one of the nicest boxes I've gotten AND I received 7 items to review to boot! Another first for me! I usually just have 5 items to review! Ahhh!
 
I think I got Box 49 - though it might not be fully loaded on the BB site b/c it's missing an item.

I don't know how to do the hidden spoiler thingy on the new site so advert your eyes if you don't want to see/know!

I got: Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner in Silver, Dr. Hauschka Lemongrass Body Wash, LAQA Lip Lube in Menatour (!!), Perlier Body Cream in Shea Almond &amp; Nyakio Kenyan Coffee Face Polish, Body Scrub &amp; Face Oil (pretty sure this is THREE separate items to review based on looking at other boxes). Whoa. I still cannot believe this box!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Oh-ma-gosh. I just got my BB delivered to me...super early for me so my box was a total surprise. Actually, this is probably one of the nicest boxes I've gotten AND I received 7 items to review to boot! Another first for me! I usually just have 5 items to review! Ahhh!
> 
> I think I got Box 49 - though it might not be fully loaded on the BB site b/c it's missing an item.
> 
> ...


I would love this box, but I won't get it under either account, because I have gotten the purple laqa on one and the silver eyeliner on the other.

I really want the body wash...


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, question... those who have their boxes already... did you get an info card about the new Benefit eyeliner? Hubs sent me pics and there is a card about it, but no eyeliner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got box 29... blah!!!

Number 4 shampoo and conditioner

Coola

Vasanti

Folle de Joie perfume

G&amp;S Lotion

And a card about the eyeliner, but no eyeliner... 

What a disappointing box this month.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

New to this site and I have a general BB question-I didn't like my last two boxes (been subscribing since Jan 14), and I decided to redo my profile.  Now when I select 'Women's Box' there is a picture of a pink BB box that says 'Your first box will arrive soon' and I am now unable to see my box history!  Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

Supreme said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to this site and I have a general BB question-I didn't like my last two boxes (been subscribing since Jan 14), and I decided to redo my profile.  Now when I select 'Women's Box' there is a picture of a pink BB box that says 'Your first box will arrive soon' and I am now unable to see my box history!  Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!


Yep... it's a glitch.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 9, 2014)

Supreme said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New to this site and I have a general BB question-I didn't like my last two boxes (been subscribing since Jan 14), and I decided to redo my profile. Now when I select 'Women's Box' there is a picture of a pink BB box that says 'Your first box will arrive soon' and I am now unable to see my box history! Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks!


If should show up soon. It happened to me too but the box history appeared later.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply!  Mine has been stuck like this since Saturday and evidently I am more obsessed than I thought about my BB!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jun 9, 2014)

I totaly thought it was the 10th today.....I have been refreshing my page all day and mad it had not updated lol....Last month my page did not update til the 25th....So that was weird.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Ok, question... those who have their boxes already... did you get an info card about the new Benefit eyeliner? Hubs sent me pics and there is a card about it, but no eyeliner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got box 29... blah!!!
> 
> ...


I saw a pic of a box on instagram that had the liner but the box contents were different.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 9, 2014)

I checked UPS and I have a package coming as well. It says it should be here Thursday. I hope they hurry up and send it! I am waiting on the necklace too.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I saw a pic of a box on instagram that had the liner but the box contents were different.


I am wondering if anyone just got the info card and not the liner. Because I got the card but no liner... so I was wondering if everyone is getting the info card, or just those who got the liner...


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I am wondering if anyone just got the info card and not the liner. Because I got the card but no liner... so I was wondering if everyone is getting the info card, or just those who got the liner...


I did not get the info card in my box. I did see a box opening on YouTube where she got the info card but no eyeliner. I wonder if I did not get a card because I got a CR eyeliner.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I did not get the info card in my box. I did see a box opening on YouTube where she got the info card but no eyeliner. I wonder if I did not get a card because I got a CR eyeliner.


Hmmm... weird... well, I contacted Birchbox (in several ways: email, FB message, FB post and twitter since you never know what they are gonna answer) and I will let ya know when I find out!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 9, 2014)

A friend of mine got box 30 a few days ago:


----------



## Lauren Diaz Biggs (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Ok, question... those who have their boxes already... did you get an info card about the new Benefit eyeliner? Hubs sent me pics and there is a card about it, but no eyeliner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got box 29... blah!!!
> 
> ...


I got the same box. I feel totally ripped off by the advertisement for the eyeliner. I like the perfume, and I tried the coola mineral bb cream and it doesn't feel or like like I did anything to my skin. I've had the G&amp;S lotion a couple of times in the pick two, and I give them to my husband- so I guess the upside is that he's excited about it. Not really excited about the other stuff, as I was hoping for makeup. Oh well, hope my second box is better.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

Maid of the Mountain said:


> I got the same box. I feel totally ripped off by the advertisement for the eyeliner. I like the perfume, and I tried the coola mineral bb cream and it doesn't feel or like like I did anything to my skin. I've had the G&amp;S lotion a couple of times in the pick two, and I give them to my husband- so I guess the upside is that he's excited about it. Not really excited about the other stuff, as I was hoping for makeup. Oh well, hope my second box is better.


I was totally hoping for makeup... and makeup is the only thing I have checked on my profile that I can't get enough of! lol


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I was totally hoping for makeup... and makeup is the only thing I have checked on my profile that I can't get enough of! lol


You know, I think that this actually results in not getting whatever products we love the most. I have fragrances checked, because I am a perfume junkie, and I almost never get them.  Birchbox could send me a perfume sample, tea, a snack and two beauty products a month and I would be so happy. I think I am going to uncheck fragrances and check makeup and see if this changes anything.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

My truck became clicky today although tracking hasn't updated yet. I was almost hoping to get a late shipping box so that I could get 100 points. My box probably won't actually leave the warehouse until Wednesday but at least I'll know what I'm getting tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Supreme (Jun 9, 2014)

@celiajuno  haha maybe I should try this, I recently updated my preferences because I just don't care about KIND bars and breathmints and I'm really hoping for make up only but I'm not sure how to make that happen, I thought I was alone


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> You know, I think that this actually results in not getting whatever products we love the most. I have fragrances checked, because I am a perfume junkie, and I almost never get them. Birchbox could send me a perfume sample, tea, a snack and two beauty products a month and I would be so happy. I think I am going to uncheck fragrances and check makeup and see if this changes anything.


I went and cleared out my survey for this same reason. I kept getting shampoos and perfume vials and no makeup. Hopefully I'll get better stuff now.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the response I got on their FB page:

BIRCHBOX Hi Stephanie M. Sullins and Kristen Medina we sent many of our subscribers that insert just to inform you about this exciting new launch from Benefit Cosmetics! Join the list now to get informed when this goes on sale!

(Are you effing kidding me!??)

My response back to them:

Stephanie M. Sullins Really? That's disappointing to those of us who signed up to review that product and then just got the insert... it's like opening the box thinking you got the Golden Ticket and then seeing that nope, you actually didn't... but thanks for letting us know so quickly so I can put this information in my review tonight... Sorely disappointed! Why didn't you send the info card to everyone??


----------



## JenTX (Jun 9, 2014)

mckyla said:


> Received mine yesterday! Got a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in black (which is awesome since my boyfriend accidentally stepped on the urban decay eyeliner I got in my April ipsy), a perfume by English Laundry (which I habe yet to sample), Laqa &amp; Co. Lip Lube in Bees Knees (which I like!), Perlier body cream in Shea Almond which smells AMAZING, and a thing to make a bun in my hair called the Half Up lol.


I just realized I better change my profile. I recently cut my hair so I would have no use for that hair thing... although I would have in the past (cut 10 inches off).


----------



## JenTX (Jun 9, 2014)

Ohhh swoosh - apparently I already changed it. Hopefully I changed it before they shipped boxes.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 9, 2014)

I also got the info card and was confused- I was like "where is the liner?!"


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish they had made the "win the new Benefit eyeliner!" contest only for subscribers. I saw the entry link posted on a very popular freebie website so I'm sure most of the winners will be random internet freebie-seekers, not BB subscribers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Ohhh swoosh - apparently I already changed it. Hopefully I changed it before they shipped boxes.


your box is set as of the 1st, and any changes after the 1st will go into effect for the following month.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I also got the info card and was confused- I was like "where is the liner?!"


Right!??? It sucks! 



Jeaniney said:


> I wish they had made the "win the new Benefit eyeliner!" contest only for subscribers. I saw the entry link posted on a very popular freebie website so I'm sure most of the winners will be random internet freebie-seekers, not BB subscribers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This!! I don't get why they didn't make it only for their loyal subscribers... that's just BS.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got my box (not sure if this is my main sub or second sub box :/):

- Catharine Maladrino Fragrance

- Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Sampler

- Davines Shampoo, Conditioner, and OI All In One Milk

- Gilchrist and Soames Body Lotion

- Vasanti BrightenUp! Face Rejuvenator

This was a HEAVY and full box.  I haven't opened the perfume yet but it already seems too perfume-y to me.. the Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Sample is nice.  I'm about to go on vacation and that might go with me with the Revealed Sample I already have.  It's all nice bronzey colors.. could take it instead of the bronze Lorac Chocolate palette and not feel like I was missing anything.  The Gilchrist and Soames lotion smells nice too.  Won't be using the Davines because SLS.  Vasanti is whatever to me.. is this a cleanser?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a package coming this wednesday from UPS.  I didn't get any shipping notification for it.  It weighs .4 pounds, so it is lightweight.  I did order the add on shawl for July, but I do not know if that is it or if that is my elusive Kate Spade necklace!
> 
> I hope it is the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should add - the label has been created, so the wednesday date is just an estimate right now...





Andi B said:


> I checked my UPS account, and I have a label created too! Same weight.  I suspect it is the necklace, because I'm still waiting on mine too.  Let's hope so!


I emailed Birchbox last Thursday about the necklace. The CS rep who responded today said that she checked my account and apparently the order for my necklace was placed last week and will be shipping out this shortly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'll hold my breath until I have it in hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Just got my box (not sure if this is my main sub or second sub box :/):
> 
> - Catharine Maladrino Fragrance
> 
> ...


I would love to see pics of the Revealed sample!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 9, 2014)

Blah I'm still grumpy and just calculated the value of my box and it came to a whopping $12.36 (whomp whomp). It's a little hard to estimate the value of the eye shadow but to me it's worthless after reading the above comments about products made in China.

@@ScoutSays If I can figure out how to do pictures I'll try to post the revealed 2 sample.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 9, 2014)

So I got the 1st Revealed sample can I also get it for #2 as well? I'd love to get another one!


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope that worked. Sorry the pictures are so crappy. The shadows swatched really well except for the matte brown which sucks.


----------



## KMED1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello! I just found this forum today.  My 2nd Birchbox account was delivered Saturday and I received box # 29.  My main accounts box should be delivered tomorrow.  I thought I saw someone mention that there is a trick to see what you are receiving in your box before the page loads on the 10th.  Is this true?


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 9, 2014)

I got box 19 today. The Folie de Joie perfume, Egyptian magic, LAQA in coral, the Caudalie serum, the (liquified) ghiradelli and the Davines Ol which came with the shampoo and conditioner as well so this may be an 8 item box if I can review the Davines all separately.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 9, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got box 19 today. The Folie de Joie perfume, Egyptian magic, LAQA in coral, the Caudalie serum, the (liquified) ghiradelli and the Davines Ol which came with the shampoo and conditioner as well so this may be an 8 item box if I can review the Davines all separately.


Can you take a pic? I've been dreaming of getting that box. I unfortunately wont get it because I've already received the Joie perfume (although I would take another). But, the Egyptian Magic, Davines &amp; Caudalie, plus the LAQA (although I'd prefer the purple), would make for the most amazing box!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I was kind of hoping they would send more of the maroon or pinkish colors... oh well lol

You know yesterday the palette and brush set on the BB website had it priced at $20!!! I was like, um, yeah, I am so getting that, but it is $34 today... and I already have the brushes, so it's not worth it, I will just get it straight from CS if I even decide to buy it.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 9, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> Can you take a pic? I've been dreaming of getting that box. I unfortunately wont get it because I've already received the Joie perfume (although I would take another). But, the Egyptian Magic, Davines &amp; Caudalie, plus the LAQA (although I'd prefer the purple), would make for the most amazing box!


I would have preferred the purple as well but this is a pretty great box so I really can't complain.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thank you!!! I was kind of hoping they would send more of the maroon or pinkish colors... oh well lol
> 
> You know yesterday the palette and brush set on the BB website had it priced at $20!!! I was like, um, yeah, I am so getting that, but it is $34 today... and I already have the brushes, so it's not worth it, I will just get it straight from CS if I even decide to buy it.


OMG I was totally thinking about that this morning - the $20 price! And just wondering if they were going to change it lol.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm a long time lurker and 1st time poster  

I got both my boxes today:

Main acct (Annual Subscription) - Benefit Mascara, Catherine MALANDRINO Perfume, CAudalie serum, davines shampoo, conditioner and all in one milk, Perlier Body Cream.

2nd account - coastal scents, Coola BB Sunscreen, Folle de Joie parfum, Perlier body cream and suki scrub

Edit - to add my box pics


----------



## JenTX (Jun 9, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I would have preferred the purple as well but this is a pretty great box so I really can't complain.


Thanks! Looks like an amazing box.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> You know yesterday the palette and brush set on the BB website had it priced at $20!!! I was like, um, yeah, I am so getting that, but it is $34 today... and I already have the brushes, so it's not worth it, I will just get it straight from CS if I even decide to buy it.


Didn't they also do that with the revealed 1 set as well?    Not cool Birchbox.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 9, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowweeee I just swatched mine because I wanted to see that matte brown.  Indeed does suck.


----------



## ashleygo (Jun 9, 2014)

I saw someone on instagram with my perfect box HP Hello, Vasanti, Laqa and co in Coral, revealed pallate, and what looks like egyptian magic. I doubt I'll get that since one account already got vasanti and laqa and co and since I haven't received shipping notices. Makes me sad. I just want the coral Laqa and co  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bikerchic (Jun 9, 2014)

I would be thrilled with almost any of this months boxes.  I do still REALLY want that purple Laqa, though.  Can't wait to see my box tomorrow.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 9, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> I would be thrilled with almost any of this months boxes.  I do still REALLY want that purple Laqa, though.  Can't wait to see my box tomorrow.


I'm crossing my fingers for the purple Laqa too!


----------



## cg0112358 (Jun 9, 2014)

nevermind...


----------



## cg0112358 (Jun 9, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I really hope I get this!!!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thank you!!! I was kind of hoping they would send more of the maroon or pinkish colors... oh well lol
> 
> You know yesterday the palette and brush set on the BB website had it priced at $20!!! I was like, um, yeah, I am so getting that, but it is $34 today... and I already have the brushes, so it's not worth it, I will just get it straight from CS if I even decide to buy it.


I looked on the CS website and it is 19.99 for the palette on there , but 34.00 on BB???


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jun 9, 2014)

Btw.. still waiting for an elusive clicky truck or a shipping email.. but only more ads from BB every day. Hope this is not going to be like the month of May.


----------



## chelsealady (Jun 9, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> So between my mom, myself and my 2 nieces we have 3 of our 4 boxes; 3 of the are exactly the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> out profiles are all filled out differently too. I am not usually one for complaining but 3 exact boxes :/ makes me sad lol.


How long have you guys had your boxes? It usually takes a couple of months for the profile changes to kick in. I blank profile on my second account and I don't get the same boxes.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I looked on the CS website and it is 19.99 for the palette on there , but 34.00 on BB???


I think it's on sale right now from CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jun 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I looked on the CS website and it is 19.99 for the palette on there , but 34.00 on BB???


I think that CS doesn't include the brushes with it and BB does.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 9, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I looked on the CS website and it is 19.99 for the palette on there , but 34.00 on BB???


I was thinking about buying it from CS but with shipping is close to $30. I'd buy it from BB especially if you have aces... plus, BB includes three full size eye brushes so it's a good deal.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 9, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thank you!!! I was kind of hoping they would send more of the maroon or pinkish colors... oh well lol
> 
> You know yesterday the palette and brush set on the BB website had it priced at $20!!! I was like, um, yeah, I am so getting that, but it is $34 today... and I already have the brushes, so it's not worth it, I will just get it straight from CS if I even decide to buy it.


Right? I was all over it at $20. I'm sad it isn't actually that price.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

Got both of my boxes today. My first time in a loooong time I went spoiler free. One of my yearly subs is finished this month so I have to decide if I want to resub, go month to month, wait until another great deal comes for the annual or just keep 1 BB. Hmmmm decisions, decisions. So on to my box reveals....

Box 1-

Cynthia Rowley silver eyeliner

Davines shampoo- big ole bottle, foil of conditioner and smaller foil of all in one milk treatment- I wonder if they will all get their own reviews? That would be awesome!

Egyptian magic

Joie parfum

Vasanti brighten up face cleanser

Box 2-

Caudalie polyphenol c15 anti wrinkle serum. Super excited to try this!

Cynthia Rowley lip stain in sugar. I got one in a pick two and love it. Glad this is a very usable color for me too!!!

Davines shampoo- big ole bottle, foil of conditioner and smaller foil of all in one milk treatment--dupes of box 1 but I can always use shampoo etc.

Harvey prince hello- I've tried it before, not my favorite HP fragrance but it's ok.

Perlier shea almond body cream--love this. Already tested it out. I'm a huge fan!!

I have to figure how to post a pic from the mobile site if not I will change to the full site and post in a minute.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jun 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I want Birchbox to carry the Supergoop oil sunscreen! I want to try it so badly--they have everything else from the brand, but for people who are allergic to creams or do not like the sticky feel of sunscreen, it sounds perfect!


This was one of the products that I wanted to try from the Sephora Sun Safety Kit but could not justify buying it for just that item.


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Got both of my boxes today. My first time in a loooong time I went spoiler free. One of my yearly subs is finished this month so I have to decide if I want to resub, go month to month, wait until another great deal comes for the annual or just keep 1 BB. Hmmmm decisions, decisions. So on to my box reveals....
> 
> Box 1-
> 
> ...


----------



## angienharry (Jun 9, 2014)

Yikes pics came out sideways. That was weird. I will figure out this new site eventually! I'm very happy with both boxes and will be in absolute heaven if I can review the davines samples separately. That will make each box worth 70 points!!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 9, 2014)

bubbalou33 said:


> This was one of the products that I wanted to try from the Sephora Sun Safety Kit but could not justify buying it for just that item.


I ordered this from Sephora and I love it, pretty decent price too (considering even drugstore sunscreen can be pricey that this was a good deal)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.sephora.com/sun-defying-sunscreen-oil-broad-spectrum-spf-50-duo-P387241?skuId=1636315


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 9, 2014)

Holllllerrrr I just found out that my box was from my second sub so my first sub should also have a kick ass box that shipped today!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Got both of my boxes today. My first time in a loooong time I went spoiler free. One of my yearly subs is finished this month so I have to decide if I want to resub, go month to month, wait until another great deal comes for the annual or just keep 1 BB. Hmmmm decisions, decisions. So on to my box reveals....
> 
> Box 1-
> 
> ...


Would LOVE it if I got your second box!! Minus the Harvey Prince which I already have chillin on my trade list.

Aren't these box pages supposed to have updated by now? I was all excited for it.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Would LOVE it if I got your second box!! Minus the Harvey Prince which I already have chillin on my trade list.
> 
> Aren't these box pages supposed to have updated by now? I was all excited for it.  &lt;_&lt;


They update at 3AM PST/6AM EST, IIRC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> They update at 3AM PST/6AM EST, IIRC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Soon! I am behind on my sleep so I think I might try to go to bed early tonight but I can't wait to see what I am getting in the morning!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> They update at 3AM PST/6AM EST, IIRC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!! I forgot I stayed up that late for them last month! I guess I thought it was 3AM EST. Definitely gonna wake up to them in the morning!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

TEN MINUTES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited! This has potential to be a great month. And I forgot to cancel an account, so I still have three boxes!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

Come on Birchbox! You're usually so prompt &amp; reliable.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay I have a 7-item box on my main account. Funnily enough my two other accounts are dupe boxes. XD

(I checked on the birchbox app instead of the website)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Got this 7 item box which I don't quite know how to feel about:

Vasanti - Yes, I've been wanting to try this

G&amp;S Body Lotion - meh

Davines OI/All in One Milk - Hair needs this, ok cool

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 - Totally want this palette, but I was ok with not sampling it considering they didn't sample the pink/purple shades at all, and I plan on buying it anyways

Davines Curl Enhancing Shampoo/Conditioner - Cool, it can do absolutely nothing for my fine, completely straight couldn't hold a curl if it's life depended on it hair...

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris Fragrance - blech, never have I ever remotely liked a fragrance Birchbox has sent me

I was being so good, but my alt accounts get better boxes, I may have to reopen my other two accounts.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Come on Birchbox! You're usually so prompt &amp; reliable.


Yes, the app is loaded


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Also if you log out of Birchbox, and log back in I got mine to load, but not all of the products have been added on the website. App is showing everything though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

Box 1:
Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Jasmine Seven™ Wipes
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz.
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set
 
Box 2:
Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Perlier Body Cream
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set
 
Box 3:
Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
Perlier Body Cream
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum
 
 
Pretty pleased! Not a lot of dupes &amp; quite a few things I wanted to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

Swap thread is here if anyone is looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132728-birchbox-june-2014-swaps/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay, I officially understand why people rage cancel. 3 of my 4 accounts (with profiles that do not match) and which shipped out at different times are this box I already got which I now hate:





And this is my one other account which I'm still not thrilled about:




Off to the trade thread!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 10, 2014)

Main account:

Benefit They're Real Mascara

Perlier Body Cream

Davines OI/All In One Milk

Davines Love Curl Shampoo

Davines Love Curl Conditioner

Caudalie Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris perfume

Second and Third Accounts (both dupes)

Perlier Body Cream

Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF

Folle de Joie Parfum

Coastal Scents Revealed II

Overall not bad, but I'm sad that I never get body wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also would have loved the LAQA in any color but purple and Vasanti! I love Vasanti XD but I'm really happy with the Suki and the benefit mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 10, 2014)

Second Account:




on the app the items listed are:

Benefit They're Real Mascara

Perlier Body Cream
Davines OI/All In One Milk
Davines Love Curl Shampoo
Davines Love Curl Conditioner
Caudalie Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris perfume

hallelujah for 7 items on this account!

Main Account: 

NADA. :/ I had to update billing on this account, so it didn't update today.


----------



## mckondik (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok,  Between  my 2 boxes I'm happy to get the Laqa  and the Coastal Scents.  Other than that, like the last 3 months my boxes are substantially the same with the Davine's shampoo and conditioner, fragrance and body lotion. looks like it might be time to tweak my profiles again!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

so happy!!

Original account




Jasmine Seven™ Wipes  



LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil

 



Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum  5  


 



Dr. Hauschka Body Wash
 
I am sure there is one more product or something  and they haven't finished updating the boxes
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb12
 
My second box





Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser 




 
 
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face




Folle de Joie eau de parfum 




Perlier Body Cream 




Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set1
 
this is box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb47
 
other than the perfume, I am very pleased with it.  I wanted the body wash so badly!!  That was my BIG ticket item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone else with Box 12? Its only a four item box and one of the items in the Jasmine wipes.  Any chance its not fully updated?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Anyone else with Box 12? Its only a four item box and one of the items in the Jasmine wipes.  Any chance its not fully updated?


I have it.  I don't have a phone app, can someone check there?  It probably isn't fully updated...


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jun 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have it.  I don't have a phone app, can someone check there?  It probably isn't fully updated...


Me either.  Maybe the 5th item is the Benefit Mascara   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Me either.  Maybe the 5th item is the Benefit Mascara   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well, I guess that will go on my swap list if that is the case!!  lol  So far, even with the perfume, I am not swapping anything - I've gotten the LAQA before in purple, so I am hoping for another color - but even if it is in purple, I will keep it.

pretty pleased with both boxes and now a major decision. Should I keep both of them for another month?  They both seem to be working well with one another and I probably just jinxed it with BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 28, which includes the Laqa.  I'm okay with it, I like the mix of products (minus the perfume, boo.)  The Vasanti is listed as an exfoliator, which makes me nervous because the last one I used burned my skin even though it was for "sensitive" skin.  Not sure if I'm going to try the Vasanti yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2014)

Getting:

Box 30: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb30 x2


Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
English Laundry Signature for Her
Box 9: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb9


Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Jasmine Seven Wipes
Supergoop Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology
Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Set
Box 47: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb47 x 2


Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Perlier Body Cream
Coastal Scents Revealed 2 Palette Set
Slightly better that last month, still there are a ton of products I'd love to try so I'm going to try for some swaps.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have it.  I don't have a phone app, can someone check there?  It probably isn't fully updated...


You can't look up individual boxes on the app like the website where you change the box numbers in the url (I can only see my boxes), unless someone who has the app also gets box 12.  There's a chance someone will pop up here with the box contents.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay I didn't notice if anyone else said this, but I got box #21 and it's only showing 5 items on BB to review. My box had 7 items in it-- The "missing" items are Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo and Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner.

Has this happened to anyone else before? It's only 20 points so I guess it's no big deal, but I also don't want to end up getting dupes in the future b/c of this. I also would like to make sure it's not my browser being screwy (my work comp is terribly outdated) so would anyone mind checking on it for me and make sure I'm not just missing the other two items somehow? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb21

Thanks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

Such a boring box for me this month...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Okay I didn't notice if anyone else said this, but I got box #21 and it's only showing 5 items on BB to review. My box had 7 items in it-- The "missing" items are Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo and Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else before? It's only 20 points so I guess it's no big deal, but I also don't want to end up getting dupes in the future b/c of this. I also would like to make sure it's not my browser being screwy (my work comp is terribly outdated) so would anyone mind checking on it for me and make sure I'm not just missing the other two items somehow? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb21
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Davines in one of my boxes too (not this box) and it's only showing as one item. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kind of a bummer, because I'll be at 180 points after I review &amp; those two extra items would make it even!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Such a boring box for me this month...


Whatcha getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeeeeks!!! In LOVE with my main account box (#13)

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain (makeup! LIP STUFF! YAY!!!)

Davines All In One Milk (sounds perfect for my frizz-tastic hair!)

English Laundry Signature for Her (traded to get this perfume when Ipsy sent it, I LOVE it!)

The Aloe Source Vitamin C Antioxidant Creme  (Yay! New night cream!)

Antica Farmacista Bath &amp; Shower Wash (Sounds delish! Hoping for a small bottle, not a foil, but I'll take what I can get!)

Also liking my second account! (Only let myself get a 2nd box to get the free Kate Spade necklace... you know... maybe... if they ever send it)  This is box #47

Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser (I'm the ONE person that wasn't too thrilled with it, but I know someone who will love it!)

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 (actually wanted to try this!)

Folle de Joie (will pass along as well.  Not my fave scent)

Perlier Body Cream (Got this in my first account last month, LOVE IT.  Happy for a spare!)

Coastal Scents Palette (Hoping they send out other colors than the one that's been sent, but I want to try the texture/longevity of this palette!)


----------



## argill2013 (Jun 10, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Okay, I officially understand why people rage cancel. 3 of my 4 accounts (with profiles that do not match) and which shipped out at different times are this box I already got which I now hate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the first box you listed. Not very excited either...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

Dang @, those are great boxes! JACKPOT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Whatcha getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Number 4 shampoo and conditioner

Coola tinted face

Vasanti

Follow de Joie

Girlchrist and Soames body lotion

I've gotten shampoo for the past three boxes and I've also gotten the Gilchrist and Soames lotion two months in a row, just different versions.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Yeeeeks!!! In LOVE with my main account box (#13)
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain (makeup! LIP STUFF! YAY!!!)
> 
> ...


Ooh so jealous of your first box!! Lucky!



argill2013 said:


> I'm getting the first box you listed. Not very excited either...


Yeah, it's pretty underwhelming. Gilchrist &amp; Soames, Coola, and a fragrance vial.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 10, 2014)

Rachel S said:


> Okay I didn't notice if anyone else said this, but I got box #21 and it's only showing 5 items on BB to review. My box had 7 items in it-- The "missing" items are Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo and Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else before? It's only 20 points so I guess it's no big deal, but I also don't want to end up getting dupes in the future b/c of this. I also would like to make sure it's not my browser being screwy (my work comp is terribly outdated) so would anyone mind checking on it for me and make sure I'm not just missing the other two items somehow? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb21
> 
> Thanks!


Same- on the app it shows all 7, on the website it only shows 5. On the app it shows the shampoo and conditioner as the curl ones, which is incorrect.. I think they'll update it soon.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Number 4 shampoo and conditioner
> 
> Coola tinted face
> 
> ...


Ohhh   I can see how that would be a bummer box. At least it's six items to review, I think!

On a related note: I usually HATE getting shampoo/conditioner but I'm obsessed with Number 4. I've been doing some swapping for it... finally gathered all my bottles and put them together yesterday and I have 13 sets lol.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Got both of my boxes today. My first time in a loooong time I went spoiler free. One of my yearly subs is finished this month so I have to decide if I want to resub, go month to month, wait until another great deal comes for the annual or just keep 1 BB. Hmmmm decisions, decisions. So on to my box reveals....
> 
> Box 1-
> 
> ...


I got the same as your second box. It shows up as 7 items on the app so hopefully that means 7 items to review for 70 points. Not that excited about the perfume.... When the website loads up again I need to check because I really think they have sent me it before, but it could have been Sample. Society. I don't have curly hair so not too excited for the shampoo and conditioner. They will both end up on my trades list. I'm excited for the lip gloss and the Oi milk, as well as the Caudalie serum. I had no feelings really about the lotion but you say it's good so I will try it out.

Still wish I got Egyptian magic but it can always come in another box!



allistra44 said:


> I have the Davines in one of my boxes too (not this box) and it's only showing as one item. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Kind of a bummer, because I'll be at 180 points after I review &amp; those two extra items would make it even!


I hope this is just a glitch and that the shampoo and conditioner will show up. 7 items is one of the main reasons I'm ok with this box.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Also liking my second account! (Only let myself get a 2nd box to get the free Kate Spade necklace... you know... maybe... if they ever send it)  This is box #47
> 
> Suki Exfoliating Foaming Cleanser (I'm the ONE person that wasn't too thrilled with it, but I know someone who will love it!)


I would have given my eyeteeth for that cleanser! It has the nicest lemony scent!


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2014)

I still haven't gotten shipping info, and my box page hasn't updated yet. I don't need this on finals week. I'd just like one nice thing to think about right now. The three hours of sleep I got is not helping any.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Box 2-
> 
> Caudalie polyphenol c15 anti wrinkle serum. Super excited to try this!
> 
> ...


Box twins! I've never met a Caudalie I didn't like, and I am absolutely STOKED about the Cynthia Rowley! I am nail-biting anxious to get my box today.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rage cancelled my newer accounts because they have every brand I'm sick of seeing in there. One box is entirely going to the trade list.

My older accounts are the ones I love. I will be keeping those.

Second and third pics are boxes I'm getting on accounts I just cancelled and first and last two pics are boxes on older accounts I love. I'm getting rid of every supergoop, coola, gilchrist and soames and number 4, joie, and vasanti product I'm getting once those boxes arrive.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 10, 2014)

@ RIGHT?  I'm so stoked!  I should really cancel one of my boxes, but they alternate being my "awesome" box for the month, so I just... can't  

@ thank you!  I've been lipstick-obsessed lately and had to talk myself into using a 20% off code INSTEAD of the CR lippie code on a recent order... I'm glad I did, I'd be SO mad if I had lost out on a discount and then ended up getting another lipstain in my box a few weeks later!

@@Bflopolska I actually feel bad about not liking the Suki scrub, lol.  So many people were obsessed with it last summer, and I ended up trying it after finding my HG exfoliator, the Vasanti Brighten Up!  So it was good, just couldn't compare, the poor thing.  Somehow, though, I've gotten the Suki on both accounts but BB won't send me the Vasanti in a box!  I ended up getting one in a Pick Two!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

Checked my two boxes,

Main box:




2nd Box:




I'm really happy with these, overall.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 41:

harvey prince hello (not my favorite scent)

egyptian magic skin cream (third month in a row I've gotten skin cream)

elevenskin perfection eye cream

davine OI/all in one milk

caudalie polyphenol C15 anti-wrinkle defense serum

Lots of cream for different parts of my face this month...LOL


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm getting box 41:
> 
> harvey prince hello (not my favorite scent)
> 
> ...


At least you didn't get handed what we got in this month's Sample Society: five, count 'em, FIVE moisturizers! Out of those, only one was for the body.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

My three boxes are fantastic this month!  I think I am getting everything I want!  So excited!

Oh, am I the only silly girl who signed up for a $10 men's box?  They get cool stuff!  I am sort of hoping for a tech extra or socks or something!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 10, 2014)

I hate my box.

Number 4™ Hydrating Shampoo - 8.5 oz
Number 4™ Hydrating Condition - 8.5 oz
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face  
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion

There isn't one thing in there that I want. Bleh. On the plus side it's six things to review, at least.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

Box 23 on my main account:

Meh. I'm getting two of those. And one box 25:

I have a feeling I'll be doing a lot of swapping this month.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 10, 2014)

Box #12 for me as well....hoping there will be at least a fifth item....


----------



## argill2013 (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My three boxes are fantastic this month!  I think I am getting everything I want!  So excited!
> 
> Oh, am I the only silly girl who signed up for a $10 men's box?  They get cool stuff!  I am sort of hoping for a tech extra or socks or something!


I signed my  husband up for the men's box! I've heard mixed things so this was a great deal to try it out!  

Have you gotten shipping for it yet? I'm still waiting.


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 10, 2014)

Huh. So I'm getting box #28.  On the website, I see this: 





But on the app, it also shows these:




On another note, this now marks box 5 in a row that I've gotten shampoo and/or conditioner (or leave-in conditioner.)  I think it's time I change my profile.  I like getting hair products (I *love* the no frizz oil I got in last month's Ipsy and I'm enjoying the Sea Salt Spray from the Modern Mermaid box) but I'm sick of shampoo &amp; conditioner.  Not to mention, I don't have curly hair - I have wavy marked down...so I don't know why I'm getting stuff for curly hair?

@@puppymomofthree - I didn't sign up myself, but I did persuade my husband to sign up!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 10, 2014)

Can anyone confirm or deny that the Laqa purple lip is any good? Everyone seems to want it so bad... I cant find any swatches online. Is it really that great?


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 10, 2014)

@@meganbernadette - my coworker received it last month and loves it!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

argill2013 said:


> I signed my  husband up for the men's box! I've heard mixed things so this was a great deal to try it out!
> 
> Have you gotten shipping for it yet? I'm still waiting.


Nope, it said it would be shipping around the 16th.  I know they get some of the same things that we do, plus generally a lifestyle item.  It is worth a try at that price point and using gift cards to pay.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 10, 2014)

@@meganbernadette, I got it last month and I like it. It is fairly moisturizing and it is a fun, different color without being so outlandish you can't wear it to work (with one coat, it is pretty buildable if intense color is your thing). I was actually surprised at how flattering the color is on, it's a littleintimidating in the tube.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 10, 2014)

Box 49 for me, and yay 7 products! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb49

Excited to try everything, especially LAQA and Nyakio.


----------



## queenofperil (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay. Got in touch with Birchbox and they updated my account. I'm getting box five.

Harvey Prince "Hello" Perfume - I think this smells nasty. Not trying to offend anyone, just reaaaally don't like it.

Mally Beauty Volumizing Mascara - Haven't tried anything from Mally yet. Pretty excited.

Egyptian Magic Skin Cream - Wanted to try this, so happy about getting it.

Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain - Already have a sample of it, so hopefully it's in a different color. 

Lierac Micellar Cleansing Water - I have wanted to try a micellar water forever. Totally happy to get this.

Overall I'm pretty happy. The first Birchbox I've gotten in months I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 10, 2014)

Box 29...not sure it could get any worse, really.

Uhg - been back with Birchbox for only 3 months and I am just not happy. WHY on earth do they feel the need to stuff my boxes with hair products!! I hate hair products (aside from dry shampoo) and am happy with my drugstore shampoo.

April - Number 4 shampoo and mask

May - Nexxus shampoo/conditioner sample

June - Number 4 shampoo and conditioner

Also getting the Vasanti, Coola, and Folle de Joie, which I have received numerous times from various sub boxes.

So bummed. I may cancel again. I seem to only stick with them for 3-4 months at a time then get frustrated and cancel. I know so many of you really love Birchbox....how can I increase my chances of getting better items?? OR - how can I make them stop sending me hair crap!?!?! I went into my profile and unselected anything that had to do with hair. I always rate the hair products low. HALP! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Pixels (Jun 10, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Huh. So I'm getting box #28.  On the website, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that too and I have pin straight hair that won't curl no matter how hard I try so IDK.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

LolaJay said:


> Box 29...not sure it could get any worse, really.
> 
> Uhg - been back with Birchbox for only 3 months and I am just not happy. WHY on earth do they feel the need to stuff my boxes with hair products!! I hate hair products (aside from dry shampoo) and am happy with my drugstore shampoo.
> 
> ...


I can totally relate on how you feel this month!

April- Fekkai color technician shampoo

May- Nexus shampoo/comditioner

June-Number 4

Very underwhelming for us this month. I am also contemplating canceling because if I review all 6 items it will leave me at 104 BB points and at least I will be able to get something out of the shop.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 10, 2014)

Getting box 31, the one that was only showed the curl shampoo/conditioner and Catherine Malandrino perfume on the app, not the browser page with the rest of the items.

Already emailed birchbox about it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 10, 2014)

First box:

coola tinted matte spf (ugh. how much coola is there?! make it stop)

egyptian magic skin cream (i'm excited to try this!)

cynthia rowley lip stain (i'll definitely try it but i dont love CR cosmetics)

liz earle cleanse and polish (debating whether or not to keep this. ive gotten it before and swapped it - will it be ok for sensitive skin?)

Box 2:

they're real mascara (my favorite! i could always go for a spare)

perlier body cream

Davines Ol/ All in One Milk (too sensitive of a scalp. this is going up)

Caudalie Anti Wrinkle (i'll decide when i see it)

over all - i feel "meh" about it. box 2 is a bummer.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 10, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox because I have gotten BB cream in the 3 boxes I have received so far.  The response wasnt too helpful- basically, it was that they try to make the boxes fair to everyone and that something I see in someone else's box could be something I get next month.

I responded that if I get another BB cream next month, I'm canceling. A girl can only use so much BB cream.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like I am getting box 42:

Coola tinted matte

Cynthia Rowley eyeliner

Perlier body cream

nyakio coffee face polish, coffee body scrub, and hydrating face oil

Antica Farmacista Bath and Shower Wash

Pretty happy with that, as long as the face+body stuff are not all foils..


----------



## fiery (Jun 10, 2014)

The fifth item in box #12 is the Catherine Malandrino perfume.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jun 10, 2014)

fiery said:


> The fifth item in box #12 is the Catherine Malandrino perfume.


Thanks for the info! Not a great box for me personally. Oh well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone know the size of the Davines All in One Milk or the Egyptian Magic?


----------



## magictodo (Jun 10, 2014)

My box is awful (and really popular, seems like a lot of you are getting this):

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb47

More perfume. More Coola. I just want to tell Birchbox I'm not going to buy anything from them when these are the samples they keep sending. This isn't what I'm looking for. My boxes have been a big miss the past few months after being spot on the first six months of my Birchbox subscription.


----------



## disconik (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 26 and I'm pretty happy with it.  Hooray 7 item box!

Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
nyakio™ Kenyan Coffee Face Polish
nyakio™ Kenyan Coffee Body Scrub
nyakio™ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola Nut
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set

 
I was hoping for the Lip Stain and the egyptian magic.  I mostly want to try the egyptian magic on my stepson's more rageful spots of eczema to see how well it works.  And I *love* lip stain so a creamy lip stain is right up my alley.  And eye shadow.  Duh.  I just ran out of the marula oil i'd gotten from ipsy so maybe i can squeeze the nyakio face oil into that little squirt bottle.  Body scrubs and face polishes always make me happy. (*ahem* send all your unwanted vasanti to meeeeeee   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  I like the No. 4 products I've tried so far and a protecting spray will definitely be used.  This is a pretty well balanced box between skin care, hair care, and makeup.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 10, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> On another note, this now marks box 5 in a row that I've gotten shampoo and/or conditioner (or leave-in conditioner.)  I think it's time I change my profile.  I like getting hair products (I *love* the no frizz oil I got in last month's Ipsy and I'm enjoying the Sea Salt Spray from the Modern Mermaid box) but I'm sick of shampoo &amp; conditioner.


I'm in the same camp. I already have shampoo and conditioner that works for me, so I really hate to receive it in sub boxes, but I'm still looking for good hair treatment and styling products so love to receive those types of items! I wish that birchbox would have separate items on the quiz for shampoo/conditioner and hair styling/treatment products.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh i definitely have one of these shittiest boxes thsi month:







Please note this is the 4/5th month that I've gotten hair products, and this is on a products on a profile I set to NO hair products. I mean 1-2 or even 3 I can maybe take but this is ridiculous.

So I get dumb feet wipes, sunscreen, and conditioner. I'm looking forward to the shampoo and just rolling my eyes sat the palette. I dont' love it but I know i'll se it in travel, but what the heck. This is such a poorly curated box


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Anyone know the size of the Davines All in One Milk or the Egyptian Magic?


Davines all in one milk is a small foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it also comes with the shampoo and conditioner.. The shampoo is a big sample 2.5 oz n conditioner is a foil. I have posted a pic earlier in the thread. Hope this helps...


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 10, 2014)

Apparently I am getting box 1, there are only 4 items. One is a coola sunsceen that I got in a pick two &amp; didn't like. Followed by  mascara, lemon grass body wash &amp; a face cleanser. I really hope my box changes!


----------



## disconik (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Got this 7 item box which I don't quite know how to feel about:
> 
> Vasanti - Yes, I've been wanting to try this
> 
> ...


The vasanti is amazing!  I've been using it the last couple of days and LOVE it.  Reminds me that I need to go take it off my trade list and put it on my wishlist.  



ikecarus said:


> Main account:
> 
> Benefit They're Real Mascara
> 
> ...


That main account box is pretty sweet!  A nice mix of everything.



meganbernadette said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny that the Laqa purple lip is any good? Everyone seems to want it so bad... I cant find any swatches online. Is it really that great?


I was SUPER wary when it showed up in my box last month but it is SO fun.  It's got a really lovely moisturizing formula, but still gives you long color wear.  It's not as shockingly PURPLE on your lips as it is in the tube and it's very buildable.  One layer gives you a fun pop of color and you can increase it gradually.  I highly recommend it.  Don't fear the purple!  And I'm fair skin with pink undertones.  My mom who has a medium skin with a very light olive undertone looked great in it, too!


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 10, 2014)

@@disconik That's the box I was hoping for!  I'm super jealous!

@@pooteeweet213 I just removed my check next to hair care products, I hope it helps.  I have such a backlog of shampoo &amp; conditioner that I had to move it all into its own bin.  On the plus side, this one doesn't look like it has sulfates like the Fekkai did in April!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Anyone know the size of the Davines All in One Milk or the Egyptian Magic?


The Davines is a 0.13oz foil but mine came with a shampoo and conditioner that don't have the amounts listed but the shampoo is a fairly large bottle and the conditioner is a foil. The Egyptian magic is a 0.25 oz tub. About the size of a carmex lip thing.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Uhhhh, stop playing tricks BB. I woke up, looked at my box, and was decently happy. Suki, CR, No. 4, and some others. I just went back to look at the box picture and now its back to May?! If it comes back with different products, they better be ones I like more! I was stoked for Suki.


----------



## Antidentite (Jun 10, 2014)

Has the new benefit liner been spotted in any boxes yet?


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 10, 2014)

Nevermind,.. I found it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 10, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> Davines all in one milk is a small foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it also comes with the shampoo and conditioner.. The shampoo is a big sample 2.5 oz n conditioner is a foil. I have posted a pic earlier in the thread. Hope this helps...


That's annoying. In April my friend got the davines milk in a 50ml spray bottle, which is more than 1/3 of full size.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 10, 2014)

4 item box on my second account, but at least it's 4 good items.

Benefit They're Real mascara

Laqa lip pencil

Aloe source vitamin C antioxidant creme

Antica Farmacista Bath and Shower wash

I'm looking forward to trying all of it!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 10, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> @@pooteeweet213 I just removed my check next to hair care products, I hope it helps.  I have such a backlog of shampoo &amp; conditioner that I had to move it all into its own bin.  On the plus side, this one doesn't look like it has sulfates like the Fekkai did in April!


Yeah I did the same a few months ago, because I figured it's more valuable to me to not receive shampoo and conditioner, than it would be to for me to get other hair products that I'm interested in. I will note though that since I changed my profile in January, I still received a decent amount of hair products, so good luck!

- Feb: Beauty Protector Oil

- Mar: Keims Shampoo

- April: None!

- May: Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner

- June: Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 10, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> That's annoying. In April my friend got the davines milk in a 50ml spray bottle, which is more than 1/3 of full size.


Yup, it's quite annoying. And the funny thing is, my box page shows only "all in one milk", which is the smallest foil pack of the 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Jun 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Ugh i definitely have one of these shittiest boxes thsi month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a small comfort, but those peppermint foot wipes are freaking AWESOME after a long hot day outside.  They're super refreshing.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 10, 2014)

Account 1 - box 23




Account 2 - box 47




Meh. That's all I've got.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

4 item box but I'm excited about all the items! Unfortunately it will put my account at 99 points hahahaha! Birchbox owes me a refund though and I think I should get one or two points for that.

Secretly I'm hoping that the 4 item boxes are ones with the push up liner! Excited for my They're Real dupe- I love having backups of this stuff.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 10, 2014)

chelsealady said:


> How long have you guys had your boxes? It usually takes a couple of months for the profile changes to kick in. I blank profile on my second account and I don't get the same boxes.


For my box it is my 4th month, my moms is month 2 and my neices is month 1...we have one more box coming today and hoping for something different as we share lol.

When you say blank do you mean you don't put anything at all?


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG!!! I am about to hit my head against the wall... why do I even bother emailed BB ops??? I mean, don't talk to me like I'm stupid!! UGH!!! ok, back to your regular programming!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

Main account, box 33:





I'm kind of sad it's a 4 item box, but the previous box on this account had 7 items, so maybe it's only fair.  The CR lipstain looks cool.

Second account: box 47




I'm pretty excited since I really wanted to try the Suki and the perlier sounds good. CS palette is probably going up for trade though since I don't really wear neutral shadows. I might change my main account profile to match this since I like these boxes more.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2014)

My first box was the Coola/No. 4/perfume/Vasanti box, that is a big "ugh" for me ... although it's 6 items to review.

But my second box is only 4 items, but 2 of them are good, 1 is OK and new, and the last is also OK, but I have about a lot of it:

-  Caudalie anti-wrinkle Defense serum -- I like most Caudalie products and just finished a serum, so this is good.

-  Antika Farmacista Shower &amp; Body Wash -- I love shower gels and have never tried this brand, so this is also good.

-  Lifetherapy Hydrating Body Lotion -- I'm always up for a lotion sample, it's a new brand, so it's also OK

-  Benefit They're Real -- while this item is OK, I have lots of samples, and wouldn't buy it for myself, so "meh."

Not too exciting and the first box was disappointing (other than the 60 points), but I did get 2 of the Pixi lip balms last month (and in different colors!), so I guess this isn't too bad.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 10, 2014)

@disconik  I'm also getting a 7 item box but a different one (Box 23!) 
 
After two boxes that I was not pleased with, it looks like I have a LOT to look forward too-I'm really hoping to like the English Laundry scent so fingers crossed!  I have also been wanting to try the Liz Earle Clense and Polish-Has anyone tried it?!?


----------



## disconik (Jun 10, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 4 item box but I'm excited about all the items! Unfortunately it will put my account at 99 points hahahaha! Birchbox owes me a refund though and I think I should get one or two points for that.
> 
> Secretly I'm hoping that the 4 item boxes are ones with the push up liner! Excited for my They're Real dupe- I love having backups of this stuff.



I was actually just pondering this.  Especially the 4 item boxes with the samples of They're Real! in them.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

@ - you mentioned something about the sizes of the Davines? Here ya go! (From my amazingly early first box)...

Love Shampoo- mini bottle, 2.5 oz, 75ml

Love Conditioner- foil, .41 oz, 12 ml

OI All In One Milk- foil, .13 oz, 4 ml


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 10, 2014)

My main account it only 4 items but I'm excited about it..

-Vasanti (which I love-I've been with BB over 3 years and I'm shocked to finally get it in this sub now, I thought those chances were long gone haha)

-lava sheer lip thingy (I have an unused purple I am going to trade but I'll keep this sheer one)

-Davies ol all in one milk (is this a foil? Anyone know? I skipped over the past few pages)

-p.C resist moisturizer with retinol. I am soooo into anything paulas choice! Soooooo excited! I hope people want to trade theirs!

My second account it still not updated.

Canceled the third last month and, ahem, forth- still no Kate spade necklace. Grrrr


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> My first box was the Coola/No. 4/perfume/Vasanti box, that is a big "ugh" for me ... although it's 6 items to review.
> 
> But my second box is only 4 items, but 2 of them are good, 1 is OK and new, and the last is also OK, but I have about a lot of it:
> 
> ...


Box twins!


----------



## Supreme (Jun 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> OMG!!! I am about to hit my head against the wall... why do I even bother emailed BB ops??? I mean, don't talk to me like I'm stupid!! UGH!!! ok, back to your regular programming!


 LOL I had the same problem dealing with the BB Ops 'Zen Desk' lol.  I ordered the Kate Spade necklace in April and it took for-ev-er to arrive and I kept going back and forth with someone who kept telling my that my regular BB was on it's way and couldn't understand that I was asking about the necklace  :angry: ...I feel for you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2014)

My box showed up today, and it's an okay one!

Coola Tinted Matte Mineral - I like coola so I'm one of the few who is okay with this. But not exciting!

English Laundry Signature for Her - I smelled this when Ipsy sent it out and I loved it, so I'm happy to get this!

Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser - This suits me well but I'm swimming in cleansers, so it's not too exciting.

LAQA &amp; Co  Sheer Lip Lube Pencil in Menatour (purple) YES! They never send me Laqa when they send it out. The color is perfect!

SaraPotempa - The Half Up...this is the kind of thing I would have LOVED before I chopped all my hair off! Right now, it's useless for me, but I'll hold onto it until I grow it out again.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 10, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @ - you mentioned something about the sizes of the Davines? Here ya go! (From my amazingly early first box)...
> 
> Love Shampoo- mini bottle, 2.5 oz, 75ml
> 
> ...


If we have the All in one milk, does it mean we get all three? My items to review just show the one.. I got the shampoo in a Pick 2 and was shocked that my hair really likes it.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

UGH BUMBLEFRICK! I logged on to see my box contents and AGAIN it says my first box will ship soon! My freaking box has already shipped and it is my 31st box! Come on BB, put down the martini and get this crap fixed! Last month I got no box contents until about the 25th. This is really peeing on my cornflakes!

Sorry, end. rant.


----------



## natashaia (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting a box with the Cynthia rowley lip stain, which normally I would be thrilled about. I actually just got it from the bonus shop! Off to my trade list it goes. Do we have a swap thread yet?


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2014)

My box page won't load on my computer but when I checked in my mobile browser I have a 4 item box with nothing I want.  I'm going to try the Vasanti because it gets so many rave reviews but I have sensitive skin so I'm not holding my breath.  I really want makeup and I always hold off on getting Ipsy and keep BB (I keep myself on a strict one box limit) because I like higher end products, but end up with Coastal Scents in BB.  I think this month I just have major major envy this month.  Lippy and eyeliner in one box and I get hotel lotion?  Meh.  

I got:

Vasanti Brighten Up!

Gilchrist &amp; Soames lotion

Davines All in One Milk

CS Revealed


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> If we have the All in one milk, does it mean we get all three? My items to review just show the one.. I got the shampoo in a Pick 2 and was shocked that my hair really likes it.


Hmmm... let's see.  This is on my second account and it showed up before the box pages updated but I'll check my box page now!

Mine just says the All In One OI Milk- however, it's also not showing the Catherine Maladrino perfume that I received :/


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2014)

@@elizabethrose -- I don't want to get my hopes up about the liner, but that would be terrific.

@@Meggpi -- Ipsy certainly is more make-up centric than BB, but you're right (generally speaking) about the trade-off of brands.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

disconik said:


> I was actually just pondering this.  Especially the 4 item boxes with the samples of They're Real! in them.


I would totally be down if this is the case.  But now my main box page is being glitchy and won't show me anything :/

Edit- kidding, it loaded, still with 4 products.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

I feel like there are too many people with 4-item boxes on their accounts for all of them to get the liner...not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @@elizabethrose -- I don't want to get my hopes up about the liner, but that would be terrific.
> 
> @@Meggpi -- Ipsy certainly is more make-up centric than BB, but you're right (generally speaking) about the trade-off of brands.


Same, also don't want to get my hopes up, but it would be awesome.  My box won't come in for a few days though and I'm headed out of town :/


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 10, 2014)

I so wanted a 60pt box so I could get to the 100increment and cancel. But I got a 50pt box. It had LAQA and the CS sampler so I cannot complain. I traded last month for the purple LAQA and I love it! So I would welcome a backup purple or another color. I got jergens BB body cream -.- I got it before in a pick 2 and gave it to my mom so she'll be getting another one. I also got some English Laundry perfume (I die for perfume, LOVE it) and some Cauldie?? Anti wrinkle serum (I love anti aging stuff, I protect and moisturize my skin like no other but at 22 I'm not that into it that much! If you have your age on your profile why would they send something like that) I'll try not to complain and look at the positives....LAQA! YAY!

Part of me wants to email them about 8pts. Or just make a purchase or stick with it for another 2months to get to the 200mark. I really should've waited to cash in my points from before.


----------



## trubleu (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting:

- Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser

- Color Club Gala Gems Nail Polish

- Davines Milk (Always wanted to try Davines)

- English Laundry for Her (Had it in an ipsy bag, but the whole thing leaked in transit. boo. But now I get to smell it. And I think the sample is BIG)

- Revealed 2 Palette (Was drooling over UD N3 for the longest time until Revealed 2 was released last week. Was going to order, but hoped that BB would sample it first so I could test it out. YAY!)

Pretty satisfied with this month's box. I wish there were more products, but I always get 5-product boxes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's my box (48):





Nothing special, but I'm getting the Laqa so I'm happy.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that all of the items aren't showing up yet.  I saw a 4 item box when I looked at their web site in my iPad's browser and my laptop browser, but when i checked the box contents in the iPhone app, there was a fifth item.

My fifth item was the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls, and that doesn't even appear in their shop yet.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay, so glitch is over and my contents are up. Five item box, but last month I got a seven item, so I can't complain.

LAQA Lip Lube (the name of this makes me cringe/giggle) Pencil - Already got in purple in another box, so hoping for another color

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Body Lotion - meh

English Laundry Signature for her - Been fairly perfume free so I can't complain if I get it once in a while

Caudalie Serum - Excited to try this.

Dr. Hauschka Body Wash - Curious to meh about this (if that makes sense to anyone but me! )

Still no necklace on the promo btw.

Edited for OCD reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jun 10, 2014)

3 Boxes for me this month (whoops, couldn't pass up the $5 deal):

1. Box #34
Coastal Scents Revealed 2 - Of course I just got the full sized palette yesterday

LAQA &amp; Co. - Received the coral last month. Crossing my fingers for any other color!

Egyptian Magic Skin Cream - Super excited to try this!

Vasanti - Sampled in the past; good to get a spare.

Harvey Prince Hello - Whatevs. This particular scent is not for me.

2. Box #Not sure yet as Multicultural Curls is not loaded into the shop

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls - I use Miss Jessie's products on my hair so I'm excited to try something new

Liz Earle - Pumped to have a back up!

Egyptian Magic Skin Cream

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain - Looks like I'm getting the more neutral shade.

Antica Farmacista Bath &amp; Shower Wash - Whatevs.

3. Box #22

Evologie Stay Clear Cleanser

Cynthia Rowley Eyeliner - Hoping for black. Received the silver already.

Color Club Gala Gem's - Ugh. Not for me, but have received the green one already.

Davines Ol/All in One Milk - Excited to try

English Laundry Perfume

Davines Shampoo

Davines conditioner

All in all, I can't complain.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 25:

Egyptian Magic

Cynthia Rowley Creamy Lip Stain

Antica Farmacista Bath &amp; Shower Wash

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls

I like this box.  I've been curious about the Egyptian Magic, so I'm glad I got that.  I love shower gels, so that's cool.   I'm always happy to try any curl enhancer, and I haven't settled on a HG face wash, so the Liz Earle is good.

The only thing I'm 'meh' about is the lip stain.  I've yet to find a stain that I liked, they always make my lips look and feel dried out.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jun 10, 2014)

ok both my boxes are 4 item boxes, and both my boxes are different anyone else have this bad luck?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Okay, so glitch is over and my contents are up. Five item box, but last month I got a seven item, so I can't complain.
> 
> LAQA Lip Lube (the name of this makes me cringe/giggle) Pencil - Already got in purple in another box, so hoping for another color
> 
> ...


Box twins! I hope that means this box has the pink laqa! I don't really want the purple one and would probably try to trade it for another color.  I totally understand the curious to meh lol I just hope its a bottle because it is seriously hard to open foils in the shower once they get all slippery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ugh my box contents will not load. The same thing happened last month and it was super late shipping so I hope this is not a repeat!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Box twins! I hope that means this box has the pink laqa! I don't really want the purple one and would probably try to trade it for another color.  I totally understand the curious to meh lol I just hope its a bottle because it is seriously hard to open foils in the shower once they get all slippery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Could still be the purple because I received it on another subscription that I have since cancelled. Really hoping for another color, but if I get purple again I have a friend who will likely appreciate it. 

And YES I agree totally! I don't mind foils (don't love them, but whatever) but I really don't like foil shower samples! I almost always end up not using them because it is just not happening with wet hands and I never remember to open them prior to entering the shower, that would be too easy! LOL


----------



## PenelopeJones (Jun 10, 2014)

Seven products to review this month! Can't complain.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> My three boxes are fantastic this month! I think I am getting everything I want! So excited!
> 
> Oh, am I the only silly girl who signed up for a $10 men's box? They get cool stuff! I am sort of hoping for a tech extra or socks or something!


I did, I even started a thread.

Your welcome to join us there.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132729-birchbox-man-june-2014-spoilers/


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I'm pretty sure that all of the items aren't showing up yet.  I saw a 4 item box when I looked at their web site in my iPad's browser and my laptop browser, but when i checked the box contents in the iPhone app, there was a fifth item.
> 
> My fifth item was the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls, and that doesn't even appear in their shop yet.


Hmm...I mean one of my boxes has 4 items, but it's already shipped - so doesn't that mean that they know what's inside???


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Welp, dupe box on my second account. Oh well, at least it was 6 items I suppose?


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay-- so both my boxes finally loaded up all the way! Both are 7 items which is GREAT except they are nearly identical boxes... Shucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I just realized the shampoo sample I got (and will be getting again) is curl enhancing shampoo. I have (very) straight hair, as indicated in my profile. Hmmm.

ETA: it just dawned on me that yesterday, after using the curl shampoo, I thought to myself that my hair seemed wavier than usual considering I hadn't put any product in it. Maybe that stuff works even on straight hair?? I'm always trying but ultimately failing to achieve that wavy beach look, so if this is the case I'm pumped!

1st sub:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb44

Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
Perlier Body Cream
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Davines Love Curl Enhancing Shampoo
Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner


2nd sub:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb21

Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml

LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Davines Love Curl Enhancing Shampoo
The Aloe Source Vitamin C Antioxidant Crème
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit


----------



## keewee10 (Jun 10, 2014)

box 21...  seems like 2 foil packs, but hey, 7 items to review... 

*Harvey Prince Hello -* haven't gotten perfume in ages, so I won't complain too much...
*LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil *
*Davines OI / All in One Milk -* I absolutely HATED the smell of the OI shampoo &amp; conditioner, so not so excited for this, but whatever
*Davines Love Curl Enhancing Shampoo - *cool - wanted to try the Love line...
*The Aloe Source Vitamin C Antioxidant Crème *
*Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner* - ditto above, however, why do they send so much more shampoo than conditioner?  I use at least 2x as much conditioner as I do shampoo!
*Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit -* sounds fun, hope it doesnt make me break out!
 
ETA: box twin with above!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 10, 2014)

Ughhhh, sent 2 gift cards to myself and only 1 went through, whhhhy are you cursing meeeee BB gods


----------



## TracyT (Jun 10, 2014)

Second box (monthly) continues to be more impressive than my first (annual sub). I'm really like having two. And of course second box is Aces and I'm not. 

Anyone know if I unsub I lose my Aces status?

*Main Box #9*
Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Jasmine Seven™ Wipes
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz.
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette Set
 
*Second Box #27*
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 4oz
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner


----------



## Moonittude (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 24, which is a whooping seven items. I feel like they just handed me $7. They must know I am saving up for that Atelier cologne.



Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 4oz I've heard good things, and read bad reviews. It will be good to try.
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner It looks like we are getting the black, I'll give it to my mom, because she will appreciate it.
English Laundry Signature for Her – 3.4 oz. I thought I had already sampled this, but that was the No. 7. I will try this.
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Pre-Wash Primer SLS shampoo and conditioner set? I'll pass
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Shampoo pass
Nexxus® Color Assure™ Vibrancy Retention Conditioner pass
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit I've heard good things.
 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's nothing I was super excited about, in this box, but seventy points is nothing to sniff at. Plus that eyeliner is a great thing to get in a BB, even if I already have too much eyeliner. I appreciate the effort on this one.


----------



## anbdobbs22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lmao, went from June box, then it reverted to May and now it says my first box is shipping soon and this is like my 5th month with BB. FIX MY BOX BB. Please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

did anyone get an email with a new password for Birchbox!?? 

Nevermind... one of their ops decided to change my password so she could look at my account... I am very frustrated with BB right now...


----------



## JenTX (Jun 10, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> First box:
> 
> coola tinted matte spf (ugh. how much coola is there?! make it stop)
> 
> ...


I have sensitive skin &amp; the Liz Earle was great for me. I actually ordered a full size after getting it in my box. I don't use it anymore because I fell in love with First Aid Beauty Red Clay cleanser, but the Liz Earle is very good and definitely good for sensitive skin. 



eliu8108 said:


> Looks like I am getting box 42:
> 
> Coola tinted matte
> 
> ...


I believe the Nyakio stuff is all foils. Another person had a photo of it up. I think this is still a really good box though. 



disconik said:


> I'm getting box 26 and I'm pretty happy with it.  Hooray 7 item box!
> 
> 
> Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
> ...


Totally jealous - this is an amazing box!



Kyuu said:


> Ugh i definitely have one of these shittiest boxes thsi month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isnt as bad as it looks. The sunscreen is actually really good and it's a decent sized sample. The fragrance is my absolute favorite fragrance (i bought the full size after sampling from birchbox). I know you're not excited about the eyeshadow but I think it's fun to get some makeup to play with. It's also a decent size.



sweetyzoya said:


> Davines all in one milk is a small foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it also comes with the shampoo and conditioner.. The shampoo is a big sample 2.5 oz n conditioner is a foil. I have posted a pic earlier in the thread. Hope this helps...


Really sad about this. I was excited to try to Oi Milk &amp; would love to try it more than once. I have extremely thick hair so even really big foils end up being only one application for me. The shampoo &amp; conditioner are going on the trade list since I don't have curly hair. 



Spazkatt said:


> Apparently I am getting box 1, there are only 4 items. One is a coola sunsceen that I got in a pick two &amp; didn't like. Followed by  mascara, lemon grass body wash &amp; a face cleanser. I really hope my box changes!


I wouldn't be surprised if this updates with more items. Did you check the app? The app is showing more items for me than the website. 



Tamarin said:


> Main account, box 33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as above comment on the 4 items. I think they have a 5-item minimum? The suki scrub is great!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

Your First Box is Shipping Soon!

While you're waiting, check out the Birchbox Shop!

For real, Birchbox?  What's your deal?  Show me my box contents page again!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 10, 2014)

My box page on the website and the app but just changed the Davines shampoo &amp; conditioner I'm getting to say Love Smoothing instead of Love Curl. I hope this is true. If i am getting Smoothing I might actually try it. If I'm getting curl, it's definitely going on the trades list. If I'm getting Smoothing, it just made this actually a REALLY good box!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 10, 2014)

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls is now in the shop for those waiting to review for points.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 10, 2014)

Box 12 for me and upon first glance I was like, "Only 4 items?!", but now I see it's not just me and there'll be more stuff in the box.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2014)

My box just updated with more stuff.  I'm still not super excited (I don't use SLS or silicone in my hair so all that will be given away), but I'm glad to have more stuff to review!  

 
Shipping information available in your Account Settings.


Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face RejuvenatorBuy
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body LotionBuy
Davines OI / All in One MilkBuy
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette SetBuy
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris Fragrance – 100 mlBuy
Davines Love Smoothing ShampooBuy
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> did anyone get an email with a new password for Birchbox!??
> 
> Nevermind... one of their ops decided to change my password so she could look at my account... I am very frustrated with BB right now...


Yeah, I don't like how they do this. I emailed them last time my box history disappeared and they didn't answer my email and all of a sudden I got an email saying my password was changed. No explanation so I panicked and changed it again! LOL Serves em right!


----------



## chrissymarie (Jun 10, 2014)

Is the Cynthia R. lip stain only in one color?

The website shows 3 different shades so I'm wondering if we can get 1 of the 3 or are they only giving one specific shade to sample.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

ButterflyGrl said:


> Yeah, I don't like how they do this. I emailed them last time my box history disappeared and they didn't answer my email and all of a sudden I got an email saying my password was changed. No explanation so I panicked and changed it again! LOL Serves em right!


Yeah, I already changed mine back... I was just like WTF!? LOL 

So, as for the Benefit eyeliner card I got in my box... it is a promo card they sent to some people... I am still frustrated about it, but they are apologetic, blah blah blah...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2014)

One of my boxes went from TN to Fishers, IN to Atlanta, GA. My other box went from TN to Atlanta, GA to Fishers, IN. I'm not really getting this Birchbox logic.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

noooo my box updated...with 5 items but they also changed some of the items

box 33 is now 




originally it was the CR lipstain, now changed to eyeliner.  Booo - I already have way too many eyeliners, and I'm not interested in either of the colors.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> noooo my box updated...with 5 items but they also changed some of the items
> 
> box 33 is now
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better, I really love the consistency of both of the eyeliners.. I have black and silver.


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 10, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> My box page on the website and the app but just changed the Davines shampoo &amp; conditioner I'm getting to say Love Smoothing instead of Love Curl. I hope this is true. If i am getting Smoothing I might actually try it. If I'm getting curl, it's definitely going on the trades list. If I'm getting Smoothing, it just made this actually a REALLY good box!


This just happened to me too and I'm pretty happy about that because I have the straightest hair you could imagine and I didn't understand why they would send me shampoo for curly hair!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

My box added the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls..


----------



## shelbyisace (Jun 10, 2014)

I've getting the same box and I feel the same way~



Lolo22 said:


> Here's my box (48):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys my tracking finally updated, it's been sitting in TN since the 3rd and it just now made it to the shipping partner in IN. BAHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> If it makes you feel better, I really love the consistency of both of the eyeliners.. I have black and silver.


I've heard good things about the eyeliners but I recently bought more and now my eyeliner collection is good to go.  Lip products, on the other hand, I don't have too many and I'm more interested in trying those out. Oh well, there's always trading   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Birchbox site is down for me, my box page is completely empty and there's no Login/Account button...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2014)

Well.....my box still shows May. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## splash79 (Jun 10, 2014)

Can anyone login to birchbox right now? I keep getting an error, but I'm also trying to login on my android and have to do a search for "birchbox login" because there doesn't seem to be a way to do it if I just go to the website.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 10, 2014)

splash79 said:


> Can anyone login to birchbox right now? I keep getting an error, but I'm also trying to login on my android and have to do a search for "birchbox login" because there doesn't seem to be a way to do it if I just go to the website.


I can't get in either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

It just loaded and my box page finally has all the products showing! Check now, I think it's working now.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I have the Davines in one of my boxes too (not this box) and it's only showing as one item. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Kind of a bummer, because I'll be at 180 points after I review &amp; those two extra items would make it even!


They did this the last time they sent out the Davines Love. I got 6 items but could only review 4. It was pretty annoying.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

And we have Mercury in retrograde! Phase one: computer problems. Phase two: shipping hell.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoke too soon, it's down again.


----------



## Supreme (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And we have Mercury in retrograde! Phase one: computer problems. Phase two: shipping hell.


This made me LOL....I was totes just reading Susan Miller astrology


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And we have Mercury in retrograde! Phase one: computer problems. Phase two: shipping hell.


TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!!!!!  EVERYONE FIND A PIECE OF WOOD AND KNOCK AWAY!!!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2014)

My box:

Liz Earle cleanse and polish

Color Club Gala Gems

The Aloe Source Vitamin C Creme

Catherine Malandrino perfume

Dr Hauschka Body Wash

Not the greatest month, not one makeup item in sight. Already tried the Liz Earle and didn't like it. I really wanted the purple laqa. I think it's time to say goodbye to Birchbox. At this point it just seems like I'm wasting my money on stuff I don't like. Oh well, I'll miss the points.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!!!!!! EVERYONE FIND A PIECE OF WOOD AND KNOCK AWAY!!!!!


Hey, just listing facts here. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

WTF? Um... my name at the top of the page... it says this: U3RlcGhhbmll


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> WTF? Um... my name at the top of the page... it says this: U3RlcGhhbmll


Now I have the song That's Not My Name going through my head... thanks a lot Birchbox! LMAO!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hey, just listing facts here. Forewarned is forearmed.


:bringiton:  No shipping issues!  ldlad:


----------



## tlear (Jun 10, 2014)

This morning my app showed box #34

Harvey Prince Hello

Vasanti BrightenUp

Egyptian Magic Skin

LAQA

Coastal Scents Revealed 2

Around lunch, I looked at it again and Davines Curl shampoo was added, so I looked at it online and I could even review it.

Now it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 10, 2014)

For everyone that is missing items from their box page, email birchbox. She let me send her my reviews for my missing 3 items and added 30 points manually to my page... and then my three items may or may not have shown up a few hours later and been reviewed for another 30 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I had a 7 item box, but got 100 points for reviewing it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

Number 4™ Hydrating Shampoo - 
Number 4™ Hydrating Condition - 
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
Gilchrist &amp; Soames London Collection Body Lotion
 
UGH, really was hoping to like Birchbox, this is my second month of TOTAL misses in my box.  Last month was shampoo+conditioner and G&amp;S body lotion also.
 
LAME-O.  I gave them a try, cancelling now.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> WTF? Um... my name at the top of the page... it says this: U3RlcGhhbmll


I just logged into my mom's account. Her name is now O. I can't stop laughing at it. She also is missing her box history. It doesn't even say your first box is shipping soon it just asks her to join now. She does have a clicky truck though. My account seems to be working fine.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I just logged into my mom's account. Her name is now O. I can't stop laughing at it. She also is missing her box history. It doesn't even say your first box is shipping soon it just asks her to join now. She does have a clicky truck though. My account seems to be working fine.


This is what mine has been doing for over a week on my gift sub account. They changed the password and said they were fwding it to tech support or something and would get back to me when they figure it out. It's also not showing on the app...

My truck isn't clicky, though.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> This is what mine has been doing for over a week on my gift sub account. They changed the password and said they were fwding it to tech support or something and would get back to me when they figure it out. It's also not showing on the app...


Hmmm, my mom's account is a gift too (from me) so I wonder if it is just a problem with the gift accounts.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay! I'm getting vasanti brighten up, Davines love shampoo, conditioner, and oi milk, laqa lip lube, Paula's choice barrier moisturizer something or other, and Catherine malandrino fragrance. I soooo want the laqa to be purple! I absolutely love coral lippies, which means I already have tons of them. I'd like and use either color, but hoping for purple because I don't have anything even remotely close to that color.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time posting!  It took me about a half hour to get logged into Birchbox to see my box but I finally got in!  Looks like I am getting box 17.

Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Eyeliner
Davines OI / All in One Milk 
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz.
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit
 
All in all I'm happy with what I'm getting.  This is only my 4th Birchbox, I'm hoping for the black eyeliner, as I really need a new one!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 10, 2014)

My name is now apparently

             %[SIZE=medium]è€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I think it's kind of cute, actually.[/SIZE]


----------



## cherienova (Jun 10, 2014)

Very pleased this month! Been wanting to try all of the items, especially the Liz Earle and Cynthia Rowley! Last month I got a 7 item box, but I was not feeling it. Would gladly take a 4-5 sample box over that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! I guess I am getting the Multicultural Curls too, however my hair isn't curly at all. Hrrrm.


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 10, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> My name is now apparently
> 
> %[SIZE=medium]è€[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]I think it's kind of cute, actually.[/SIZE]


Mine too!


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 10, 2014)

main box still hasn't updated....bleh!


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 10, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Very pleased this month! Been wanting to try all of the items, especially the Liz Earle and Cynthia Rowley! Last month I got a 7 item box, but I was not feeling it. Would gladly take a 4 sample box over that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


this was my box initially, but now it shows that + miss jessie's multicultural curls. does yours add that now too?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

My name is now either A or a little tiny picture of the Eiffel Tower. I am too tired to look too closely. Hehe


----------



## cherienova (Jun 10, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> this was my box initially, but now it shows that + miss jessie's multicultural curls. does yours add that now too?


Yes! I just checked now, after lunch and its been added. Would be super if they added even more haha It wasn't there this morning. How are you feeling about this one? I am really digging it! Box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

So, I download the BB app onto my Ipad (even though it said Iphone only it works on the ipad) and entered my mom's account. It let me see what box she had . I then logged into her account on my computer and even though I can't see her box her products are reviewable for points. If you are having the missing box history problem you can check the products and see if they are reviewable.


----------



## cherienova (Jun 10, 2014)

Did anyone else get a Birchbox survey a couple weeks ago about May's box? They sent me one, asking a few questions on Survey Monkey. I wonder if that is why my box items were a bit better this month.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 10, 2014)

I got an email from BB today saying I need to go on and update my credit card info because it will expire in 30 days and I might miss a box. I wrote them and said I have a subscription that won't expire until October and I am not going to update my info until I decide if I will be renewing at that time. I told them my BB used to be a source of fun and relaxation and with all the recent shenanigans with shipping and computer glitches and messed up/damaged orders, and the list goes on, my BB is now more frustration than anything else. I said if I decide to renew my subscription in September I will then update my credit card information, but as of right now, I am undecided. 

Bad timing on the e-mail BB, bad timing.


----------



## Kelly Jo (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got my Box and am just curious how many are going to be unsubbing from this...LOL I tell you what this has got to be my WORST subscription box I get..for starters I use Shampoos&amp; Conditioners on my hair I use WEN and have for over 2 years now...and how many fragrances can one person have? I just don't understand how a we subscribers can let them know through several social outlets and them not switch things up a bit. Okies rant done for this month am going to give it one more month hopefully they switch it up a bit or I will leave this box and find another one...by the way I am in no way disputing the fact I realize these are samples and I should be grateful and I am but come on BirchBox


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

I got box 22 and my second box is listed here. Very happy with both

















Your June Products







 
 



Folle de Joie eau de parfum 10,796 


$98.00 
Ships Free






 
 



Mally Beauty Volumizing Mascara 1,220 


$20.00 
Ships Free






 
 



Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain 17 


$20.00 
Ships Free


More Options Available




 
 



Perlier Body Cream 981 


$28.45 
Ships Free


More Options Available




 
 



Dr. Hauschka Body Wash


$22.95 
Ships Free


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 10, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes! I just checked now, after lunch and its been added. Would be super if they added even more haha It wasn't there this morning. How are you feeling about this one? I am really digging it! Box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm mostly only excited about the lip stain and the curly hair product. I'll try out the others for sure but am not hyped up yet. My skin is super sensitive so face washes/etc usually don't work well for me. But we'll find out!


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 10, 2014)

FYI- just checked my account that this morning when I reviewed it was only 5 items, now it's 7! Go check yours too, in case yours did the same!

This month I have three 7 item boxes and one 6 item box! And I actually really like 3 out of the 4 boxes. The 4th is just eh. But that's ok because I feel like I hit the jackpot with all these points!


----------



## natashaia (Jun 10, 2014)

cherienova said:


> Yes! I just checked now, after lunch and its been added. Would be super if they added even more haha It wasn't there this morning. How are you feeling about this one? I am really digging it! Box twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got tho box too! i love it! the multi curls thing is strange, but i love the rest of the box! i already have the lip stain from gwp- its a lot smaller than the stila sample but the color was gorgeous! i think it will work on lots of skin tones!


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 10, 2014)

I am getting box #1.

I feel like I am the only person who did not like supergoop at all and they keep giving me supergoop samples!  Stop trying to make supergoop happen birchbox!

I feel like this box goes against all of my preferences.  I really hope the Coastal Scents Revealed is good because otherwise I am pretty disappointed considering the other boxes that are out there.


----------



## Rachel S (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha my name is E§!Z


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I am getting box #1.
> 
> I feel like I am the only person who did not like supergoop at all and they keep giving me supergoop samples!  Stop trying to make supergoop happen birchbox!
> 
> I feel like this box goes against all of my preferences.  I really hope the Coastal Scents Revealed is good because otherwise I am pretty disappointed considering the other boxes that are out there.


There are lots of people who are sick of seeing supergoop - I've been getting some in almost every box since March


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Long time lurker, first time posting!  It took me about a half hour to get logged into Birchbox to see my box but I finally got in!  Looks like I am getting box 17.
> 
> Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml
> 
> ...


Welcome to Makeuptalk! Looks like an awesome box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kelly Jo said:


> Just got my Box and am just curious how many are going to be unsubbing from this...LOL I tell you what this has got to be my WORST subscription box I get..for starters I use Shampoos&amp; Conditioners on my hair I use WEN and have for over 2 years now...and how many fragrances can one person have? I just don't understand how a we subscribers can let them know through several social outlets and them not switch things up a bit. Okies rant done for this month am going to give it one more month hopefully they switch it up a bit or I will leave this box and find another one...by the way I am in no way disputing the fact I realize these are samples and I should be grateful and I am but come on BirchBox


Everyone is different so I'm not sure what they could really change things to that would make everyone happy. Right now the only product you can sort of narrow is the 6 perfumes max option, otherwise everything else is fair game. I know a lot of girls here hate getting hair samples but I personally love them and wish they'd send more. I guess that's why they make their points system so great. Hopefully you find a few things that are fun to try otherwise we have a lot of people interested in swapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherienova (Jun 10, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm mostly only excited about the lip stain and the curly hair product. I'll try out the others for sure but am not hyped up yet. My skin is super sensitive so face washes/etc usually don't work well for me. But we'll find out!


Yeah, same here. However, I ADORE the Vasanti....that stuff is amazing. Saving points to finally pick it up. Did wonders for my skin and felt luxurious!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 10, 2014)

My box arrived. I don't really love it, and on top of that, the tinted Coola is a bust. The top *and* the inner seal came off, so it got on another sample and the Coola is all dried up. Bleh. Off to bug Birchbox about it.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I should be happy I did not get shampoo and conditioner this month.  Excited for the Laqa that I really wanted last month but did not get.  Apparently June is not my month for beauty subs.  Bring on July!


----------



## cherienova (Jun 10, 2014)

natashaia said:


> I got tho box too! i love it! the multi curls thing is strange, but i love the rest of the box! i already have the lip stain from gwp- its a lot smaller than the stila sample but the color was gorgeous! i think it will work on lots of skin tones!


Yay! I am pumped! Should be in my mailbox when I get home. Its like 106 degrees today, so I hope the box didn't spontaneously combust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 34, and I'm very excited!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb34


----------



## katyrn (Jun 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm getting Box 34, and I'm very excited!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb34


This looks like an awesome box!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm getting Box 34, and I'm very excited!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb34


Oooh, jealous! Congrats on the nice box.


----------



## flynt (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw people asking earlier if the Dr Hauschka Body Wash was a foil or bottle; it's neither!  It's more like a travel size toothpaste container.  It's 10 ml and you have to open the container by piercing the foil enclosure with the lid, if that makes sense.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

Poo.  Im getting gilchrist and soames body lotion, No4 shampoo and conditioner, coola, perfume and Vasanti enzymatic cleaner.  I'm happy about the Vasanti but not so much everything else.  

Side question:

Can you get points for reviewing items in the LE boxes?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out what I am actually getting.  First the ap said 7 items, but the website said 5.  Then the ap shampoo/conditioner changed to a different one but still 7 items and the website now matches that.  This all happened after I got my shipping notice.

Currently says I am getting:

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Supergoop!® Everyday SPF 30 with Cellular Response Technology, 18 oz.
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner
 
 
Last month I had an 8 item box so basically I just got 15 samples, $15 in points....I can't complain.  I am happy to try all of this this month!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 10, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I am actually getting. First the ap said 7 items, but the website said 5. Then the ap shampoo/conditioner changed to a different one but still 7 items and the website now matches that. This all happened after I got my shipping notice.
> 
> Currently says I am getting:
> 
> ...


 I got box 19 yesterday with eight items and up until this evening the box page said 6 and now it has all 8 listed so I was able to review all 8 items.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 10, 2014)

I completely forgot it was the 10th until I came home to a BB in the mail box!

I got box 25 - I really like everything:

Egyptian Magic Skin Cream - tried this before and like it
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain
 - I'll try it
Miss Jessie's® Multicultural Curls - I like Miss Jessie's products
Antica Farmacista Bath &amp; Shower Wash - smells nice
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit - had this before and liked it
 
My other account is getting box 21 (yay 7 items):
Harvey Prince Hello
 - I like this
LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil
 - I have the purple, so may trade this since I don't want a dupe and don't care for the other colors. I'll wait and see
Davines OI / All in One Milk - I've tried this and it's ok. I'll just dump it in the other bottle I have.
The Aloe Source Vitamin C Antioxidant Crème
 - I'll try it
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
 - don't use SLS
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner
 - meh
Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish™ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit

 - I like this


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my 2nd account box today! It's box 47.




The Suki is tiny but the Perlier is a decent size.  The green thing in the top right is an EOS lip balm I added for scale.  The Coola sample I got looks to be at least 1/2 full? And the seal is still on.  The CS sample is thinner than I thought it would be.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jun 10, 2014)

It has been an interesting day for me and Birchbox. I finally got a clicky truck with tracking that does not work, but my page has not uploaded. I do not have a smartphone, so no luck with getting an app. On a positive note, my May replacement box showed up today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dying to see what I will get for June now!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Side question:
> 
> Can you get points for reviewing items in the LE boxes?


Nope.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 10, 2014)

Okay the other box is decidedly less crappy than the first one (even though it didn't load until an hour ago and only after I emailed BB to yell at them -- and they excused themselves, of course. This is the second month in a row my box didn't load on the 10th)






Am I excited about more shampoo? No. But I've wanted to try the Davines, and I'm not going to be upset at 7 items.

Also the "footwipes" are a full pack of 10 so I guess I will take them around for when I need to clean my hands before eating or something.



Kyuu said:


> Ugh i definitely have one of these shittiest boxes thsi month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 10, 2014)

I just subscribed yesterday and was wondering if anybody knows when my box will update.  The email I received said it will be shipping June 20th if that helps.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 10, 2014)

Boo! I can't see either of my Birchbox contents. My main sub still shows May. My second account I unsubed from early in the AM on June 1 hoping to cancel before they charged me but I still got charged and the box shipped. But when I try to see the box contents, it just shows a page telling me to resubscribe. Does that mean I won't be able to review my items for points when I get the box?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I just subscribed yesterday and was wondering if anybody knows when my box will update.  The email I received said it will be shipping June 20th if that helps.


In the past they have said 10 business days after you sign up.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 10, 2014)

@@jesemiaud *whistles* I volunteer as tribute for trading away your Laqa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Kristen121 - I'd email or call CS and ask them. Honestly, calling might get you a faster answer and the guy I spoke to earlier today was great. I had a resolution in 2 min flat. 

@@Saffyra awww man, I wish we got points for reviewing LE boxes. We so should! Give us all da points BB!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jun 10, 2014)

Hiya!  I've been getting BB for a while, but am new to the forums.  I got my box today, and got :


Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Perlier Body Cream
Davines OI / All in One Milk 
Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum 
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris Fragrance – 100 ml
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner



I've tried the Benefit Mascara before in stores, and am very happy to be getting that.  I also tried the Davines stuff today, and it seems pretty good.  I like the Caudalie, but I think there may have been something wrong with my sample.  The box smelled quite strongly when I opened it, and I figured it was because of the perfume sample, but when I tried the Caudalie, there was very little in the tube.  I'm not going to get a second use out of it, I think it may have leaked and evaporated.  Is anyone else's like this?  Otherwise, love the box, one of my favorites in a while (And better than my Ipsy this month!)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

Aww, bummer!  I had a feeling there was no points on LE boxes but I had a secret hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I admit I did cancel BB on my main account since it has always gotten crappy boxes.  I don't know what I put in my profile but it was obviously the wrong things!

My other sub (which is now going to be my main sub) gets freaking awesome boxes so I'm keeping that one.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I just subscribed yesterday and was wondering if anybody knows when my box will update.  The email I received said it will be shipping June 20th if that helps.


When I first signed up.  I saw nothing till actually after I got the first box.  Its very slow when you sign up sometimes.  No reason to be concerned not seeing anything is normal. It will update eventually then you can review your items and get your points.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> I just subscribed yesterday and was wondering if anybody knows when my box will update.  The email I received said it will be shipping June 20th if that helps.


I have cancelled and resubscribed every month since January. I always get an e-mail saying it will ship 10 days after I resub. It has always shipped in only 5 days, except for May when it got lost and they sent another box. My box page usually updates after the box ships but before it arrives in my mailbox. Birchbox says both the box will ship and the page will update 10 days after you subscribe, if you sign up after the 1st of the month. If it doesn't, you should definitely call them. E-mailing them takes too long for me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, and my gift sub on my 2nd account would not update until I e-mailed Birchbox twice with pictures of the box I received and they uploaded the wrong box contents. They fixed it after the 2nd picture and I got 50 extra points because I reviewed the incorrect products before I e-mailed them.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 10, 2014)

I just subscribed -- I had an offer to add a Cynthia Rowley lip stain to my first box. I entered the code and it was accepted, but it didn't show up on my order confirmation. Should I just trust that it was added?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL my box still hasn't updated. Birchbox why have you forsaken meeeeeee!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I just subscribed -- I had an offer to add a Cynthia Rowley lip stain to my first box. I entered the code and it was accepted, but it didn't show up on my order confirmation. Should I just trust that it was added?


email birchbox and confirm that it was accepted.  they are pretty good about responding.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 11, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> LOL my box still hasn't updated. Birchbox why have you forsaken meeeeeee!


one of my boxes hasn't updated either. It's my main account so I'm getting SUPER impatient!!

My second box update and I'm pretty happy with it, and my mom's box updated- I think she'll enjoy what she's getting.

All in all, Birchbox doesn't always hit a home run with me, but this month, I spent $10 on each box, and I will be getting back $7 in points for each box, technically making my boxes $3. Birchbox points are just way too good to give up my subscriptions, even when the samples are sub par!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> I have sensitive skin &amp; the Liz Earle was great for me. I actually ordered a full size after getting it in my box. I don't use it anymore because I fell in love with First Aid Beauty Red Clay cleanser, but the Liz Earle is very good and definitely good for sensitive skin.
> 
> I believe the Nyakio stuff is all foils. Another person had a photo of it up. I think this is still a really good box though.
> 
> ...


I don't have an iphone, so no App for me to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They added a Perfume to my box, but otherwise it stayed the same. I am just so-so about it. I am not big into mascara and I got it from BB AND Ipsy this month. Plus I seem to get all the scrubs, which people love to get, but my skin is on the sensitive side (yes I have that checked on profiles) but I still seem to get scrubs... Maybe it's because I have anti-aging marked? So I have enough scrubs to last several years at this point! Also, last months BB was amazing, so this one is kind of a let-down. But I usually find once I actually get the box and try the stuff out I am more excited about it, maybe I need to stop checking spoilers and box contents and I might be happier if I don't know what the possibilities are?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 11, 2014)

I got the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver and the Laqa Lip Lube in purple! I am so thrilled and my husband loves both on me, especially the silver liner. Perlier body balm is decent and is now my husband's for his dry hands. The Nyakio and Dr Hauschka is going into my Circular Swap bag.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I got the Cynthia Rowley eyeliner in silver and the Laqa Lip Lube in purple! I am so thrilled and my husband loves both on me, especially the silver liner. Perlier body balm is decent and is now my husband's for his dry hands. The Nyakio and Dr Hauschka is going into my Circular Swap bag.


Did you get this box? I'm getting it and I'm praying to God my lip lube is the purple one.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't even see my June box yet...

This will only be my second month and I have had nothing but trouble with Birchbox. It sucks. My first box was shipped, then lost. Same with the second... and now the 3rd May box they have sent is not updating in tracking. Probably lost, as well. Email after email they blame the shipping service yet still used it for my 2 replacement boxes. I had refused to pay for June because of this and she credited me my June box free plus the 100 monthly points but, nothing is showing in my account for a June box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope this isn't going to be like this for a long time because i'm an unhappy camper!


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 11, 2014)

My main account isn't updated, it still shows May's box... but i do have tracking on it! Apparently on my 2nd sub, which I cancelled last month, I had prepaid for June when I used the KSSBB14 (or whatever it was) code for the necklace (that I havent recieved yet, but I'm *kinda* sure its due to arrive friday via UPS notification) unfortunately when I click on "women's box" it shows this message:

Mailbox Looking a Little Dreary?Join now to start receiving Birchbox again.
Which I guess means... I _dont_ get to review for points?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 11, 2014)

For those of you getting the 3 Davines items, they have it broken up into 3 separate items now on the box page on the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hooray for a 7 item box!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> one of my boxes hasn't updated either. It's my main account so I'm getting SUPER impatient!!
> 
> My second box update and I'm pretty happy with it, and my mom's box updated- I think she'll enjoy what she's getting.
> 
> All in all, Birchbox doesn't always hit a home run with me, but this month, I spent $10 on each box, and I will be getting back $7 in points for each box, technically making my boxes $3. Birchbox points are just way too good to give up my subscriptions, even when the samples are sub par!


This is exactly why I love Birchbox. And last month when I had a lot of issues, my box actually paid for itself and then some... Because I could review all my products and get the points, plus they gave me 100 points ie. $10) for the delays. Birchbox point system is incredible. I really have been thinking of opening a second box like a lot of you girls mainly because of the points. Just not sure I want to deal with dupes, but it gets more and more tempting each day.



Spazkatt said:


> I don't have an iphone, so no App for me to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They added a Perfume to my box, but otherwise it stayed the same. I am just so-so about it. I am not big into mascara and I got it from BB AND Ipsy this month. Plus I seem to get all the scrubs, which people love to get, but my skin is on the sensitive side (yes I have that checked on profiles) but I still seem to get scrubs... Maybe it's because I have anti-aging marked? So I have enough scrubs to last several years at this point! Also, last months BB was amazing, so this one is kind of a let-down. But I usually find once I actually get the box and try the stuff out I am more excited about it, maybe I need to stop checking spoilers and box contents and I might be happier if I don't know what the possibilities are?


Definitely could be because of the anti aging check. I actually love cleansers!

On a completely separate note, I don't understand this shipper Birchbox uses. My box was picked up by the shipper on June 4th and it's still nowhere in sight of arriving to me. I understand it's ground shipping but with the ground shipping technologies available today this just is so surprising to me.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> My main account isn't updated, it still shows May's box... but i do have tracking on it! Apparently on my 2nd sub, which I cancelled last month, I had prepaid for June when I used the KSSBB14 (or whatever it was) code for the necklace (that I havent recieved yet, but I'm *kinda* sure its due to arrive friday via UPS notification) unfortunately when I click on "women's box" it shows this message:
> 
> Mailbox Looking a Little Dreary?
> 
> ...


You can still review them. Just contact CS and tell them what you have and they will add the points for you.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 11, 2014)

How soon would you contact Birchbox about your box not moving at all? One of my boxes was picked up on the 4th but hasn't moved since, and I've checked both the tracking number they sent and USPS's which sometimes has more recently updated info and nothing!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> On a completely separate note, I don't understand this shipper Birchbox uses. My box was picked up by the shipper on June 4th and it's still nowhere in sight of arriving to me. I understand it's ground shipping but with the ground shipping technologies available today this just is so surprising to me.


Yeah, welcome to Newgistics. I think this company was one of the reasons Beauty Army went downhill and never really managed to crawl back up (although Birchbox's shipping with Newgistics is still faster than Beauty Army's.) I loathe how slow things are to update! I can Skype with my dead grandma in an underground retirement gulag on Gilligan's Island, but it takes four days for my June shipping information to update???


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 11, 2014)

ugh, so now i have dupe boxes AGAIN even though they shipped an entire day apart :/


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 11, 2014)

My CS quad came smashed.  They JUST sent me a new full size order after my Tocca perfume trio came beat up and leaking everywhere.  I don't think I am going to contact them about it, I feel like I'm going to get flagged for being a serial complainer.  I just wish they would tell the warehouse to stop playing football with our packages. (I'm assuming it wasn't the shipper since the outside box is in tact, and it happened both UPS and Newgistics)


----------



## Andi B (Jun 11, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> My main account isn't updated, it still shows May's box... but i do have tracking on it! Apparently on my 2nd sub, which I cancelled last month, I had prepaid for June when I used the KSSBB14 (or whatever it was) code for the necklace (that I havent recieved yet, but I'm *kinda* sure its due to arrive friday via UPS notification) unfortunately when I click on "women's box" it shows this message:
> 
> Mailbox Looking a Little Dreary?Join now to start receiving Birchbox again.
> Which I guess means... I _dont_ get to review for points?


Are you still seeing the scheduled delivery on your UPS calendar for what we're assuming is the necklace?  I had one show up on my calendar on Monday, with scheduled delivery for either yesterday or today, but now it's not showing up at all.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 11, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> How soon would you contact Birchbox about your box not moving at all? One of my boxes was picked up on the 4th but hasn't moved since, and I've checked both the tracking number they sent and USPS's which sometimes has more recently updated info and nothing!


They ship Newgistics, who then hands it off to USPS to deliver.  There is usually a delay between the hand off, and Negistics doesn't scan very often while they have it and also ships slowly with the same handling process as DHL.  You have to allow 10 business days from when your box got scanned as received.  So if your box was shipped/received for shipping on the 4th, then that'd be the 17th.  

Tracking on the boxes isn't always accurate.   A lot of boxes move but don't get scanned.  

If it were my box and nothing has changed on tracking and I haven't received anything by Friday I'd email Birchbox to see what's up.  Sometimes people get "lucky" (and I use that term loosely, lol) and get a replacement box sent right away... most get told it can take up to ten business days...blah blah blah.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 11, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> This is exactly why I love Birchbox. And last month when I had a lot of issues, my box actually paid for itself and then some... Because I could review all my products and get the points, plus they gave me 100 points ie. $10) for the delays. Birchbox point system is incredible. I really have been thinking of opening a second box like a lot of you girls mainly because of the points. Just not sure I want to deal with dupes, but it gets more and more tempting each day.


Honestly I would go for it! I just did a complete different profile for my second one, just to test it out. I put that I liked perfume (which I don't on my main account) that I have blonde hair and that I'm a makeup newbie etc etc. The only thing I didn't change was my hair and skin type. I have never received identical boxes, and I have only received dupes over time. IE: one month I got Harvey Prince Hello on my secondary account, and a few months later I got it in my main account. There IS a chance for dupes every month, but I am always pretty confident that my boxes will be mostly different from each other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's worth the dupe-risk for me, definitely! Especially when there is a promo code!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 11, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> How soon would you contact Birchbox about your box not moving at all? One of my boxes was picked up on the 4th but hasn't moved since, and I've checked both the tracking number they sent and USPS's which sometimes has more recently updated info and nothing!


There is probably nothing BB will do now that the box is in the shipping companies hands, they might make you wait 10 days or so before they'll send you a new box. I find my boxes take a lot longer to get moving, but move fast when they eventually get going through the hubs.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone received the Benefit eyeliner in their box??


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not having a good month with Birchbox this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is what I am getting (Box 31):
 

Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Perlier Body Cream
Davines OI / All in One Milk
Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Anti-Wrinkle Defense Serum
Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris Fragrance – 100 ml
Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo
Davines Love Smoothing Conditioner
 
I've tried Benefit's They're Real mascara in the past and I didn't like it at all. I got another sample with an order from Sephora, I think, and gave that to my mom. I guess this one will go to my sister or something.
 
The Perlier Body Cream, Davines Love Shampoo &amp; Conditioner all contain parabens, plus the shampoo has SLS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I likely won't be able to handle the perfume as anything floral at all gives me headaches. The All in One Milk is full of chemicals and I've been all natural with my hair for over a year now so I'll have to give that away as well. So I probably won't be able to use any of that stuff either though I might use the Body Cream sample anyway, but I never use the hair stuff and I wish there was a way to keep from getting it.
 
This leaves me with just the Caudalie which, thank goodness, is actually something I will use.
 
I'm already cancelling Ipsy after this month, I'm wondering if BB may follow soon as well. I'd really like to keep getting one subscription, but I wish I could find a more ingredient conscious/natural makeup/skincare box in the same price range ($10 a month).


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 11, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> Hiya!  I've been getting BB for a while, but am new to the forums.  I got my box today, and got :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my box as well. Just received it a few minutes ago. So that makes 4 out of 5 months receiving shampoo and conditioner. And I received the Davines OI shampoo and conditioner in April. PLEASE BB stop with the shampoo and conditioners. The only saving grace is that I had 6 items in March and April and 7 items in May and June. I haven't had a really awesome box this year yet and I'm getting sad.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay my box is out for delivery, unfortunately I peeked and now am sooo excited, getting box 21. i was really hoping for the caudalie serum but this one is totally up my alley even with the shampoo/conditioner 4 months in a row lol

Harvey Prince Hello

Davines OI

Aloe Source Vitamin C Creme

LAQA pencil

Davines Shampoo

Davines Conditioner

Liz Earle Starter Kit

WHERE IS MY POST MAN  :w00t:


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 11, 2014)

kellyfish14 said:


> Has anyone received the Benefit eyeliner in their box??


Maybe... it's not the mascara, or it could be the back of the card that ppl got with info of the eyeliner...


----------



## dotybird (Jun 11, 2014)

Got my box. Pretty happy with it. The evologie sample is a nice size although the Davines multi benefit beauty sample foil is extra tiny.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 11, 2014)

dotybird said:


> Got my box. Pretty happy with it. The evologie sample is a nice size although the Davines multi benefit beauty sample foil is extra tiny.


Looks good. I should be getting this box today (sub the Coastal Scents for a Cynthia Rowley eyeliner, whoops!)


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 11, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> I'm not having a good month with Birchbox this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is what I am getting (Box 31):
> 
> 
> Benefit They're Real! Mascara
> ...


if you haven't tried petite vour yet, that may be a winner for you, $15 a month and it's vegan/cruelty free


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 11, 2014)

keewee10 said:


> box 21... seems like 2 foil packs, but hey, 7 items to review...
> 
> *Harvey Prince Hello -* haven't gotten perfume in ages, so I won't complain too much...
> 
> ...


Another box twin! (Triplet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!) I'm actually excited for this box for the first time in awhile with Birchbox. Everything sounds fun to try.


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 11, 2014)

just in case anyone wanted to know what the floral skullcandy ear buds looked like






The coin/earbud purse is uber cute and the ears buds have the floral accent on the rounded outside bit of the buds


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 11, 2014)

pixikins said:


> just in case anyone wanted to know what the floral skullcandy ear buds looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute! Just made an order yesterday &amp; got this instead of using a 20 off


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 11, 2014)

pixikins said:


> if you haven't tried petite vour yet, that may be a winner for you, $15 a month and it's vegan/cruelty free


That one actually looks very promising ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 11, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So cute! Just made an order yesterday &amp; got this instead of using a 20 off


so worth it IMHO!! The blue ones were pretty too but the floral ones are greatness! And just maybe the coin purse will keeps my kitties from chewing through the cords  :rotfl:


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 11, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> That one actually looks very promising ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


I've been subbed 2 months so far and pretty happy so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not very active but you can go see past comments

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/124617-petit-vour-vegan-cruelty-free-sub/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

Boxes came today the lip gloss is very small


----------



## maureennicole89 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 20 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb20 and I'm pretty happy because it has both the lip stain and the Mally mascara. This is the first time in 19 months of birchboxes that I am getting a mascara so I am excited


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 11, 2014)

My shipping information hasn't updated since Monday!  I hope my box gets here soon!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

The mascara is full sized I got it


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay! My box came today!!





Still not wild about the shampoo/condition (again...) but the Vasanti and the Laqa make this box for me, so I'm happy.  Plus 7 items!  Not bad!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy frijoles! Tracking says I have a box waiting at home! I think this is the earliest I've ever received one.

ETA:  Fantastic mail day!  I think this is box 25.  

Antica Farmacista Bergamot &amp; Ocean Aria body wash

Cynthia Rowley Beauty lip stain in Sugar

Egyptian Magic

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish starter kit

Miss Jessie's MultiCultural Curls

A Birchbox with SHOWER GEL!  I lovelove*love* shower gel but am on a no-buy for it, although -- shh! -- I did buy a small bottle of Lush Flying Foxes that I am saving specifically for when summer starts (a week and a half away!), so I'm absolutely thrilled to get this to get a little break from the stuff I've been trying to use up for about a year now.  I'm really surprised to see that the Egyptian Magic is a little jar.  I was expecting a foil!  It might be the same amount that a foil would have been, but I can reuse the jar.  Very exciting.  Overall, I had been planning on using all of this box as things to add to my summer exchange boxes, but now I'm not so sure.  I want to keep *all* of the toys instead of just the shower gel and Egyptian Magic (my skin is too dry to not give this stuff a shot)!  Le sigh.  Decisions, decisions.

And to top it off, I received my electric bill.  It turns out that I overpaid last time around, which I knew, but my usage was so low and my overpayment so large that I have a credit that will roll over to *next* month!  I was really dreading this bill because I've been running my air conditioner (just in my bedroom) for at about five hours pretty much every day, so I was fully expecting a triple-digit bill in addition to my overpayment.

(Edited to remove bullet points.  Bleah.  The mobile version doesn't understand them!)


----------



## Jaly (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so sick of sugar goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I am so sick of sugar goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually use the Supergoop and Coola sunscreen samples on my hands. I burned the back of my right hand really badly last year (severe 2nd degree), so it was recommended that I should always wear a glove or sunscreen on that hand after it healed to make sure the scar didn't darken. the samples I get are perfect for throwing in my purse so I always have some to reapply throughout the day. I've heard that you should use sunscreen on your hands anyway to prevent sun spots and aging, so just a thought if you can't trade it =)


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2014)

Got my box.  Was suprised the feet wipes are a whole pack vs the 2 in individual packs I got last month.  Also happy the lippie wasn't purple as I had traded for it last month!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my box.  Was suprised the feet wipes are a whole pack vs the 2 in individual packs I got last month.  Also happy the lippie wasn't purple as I had traded for it last month!


is that box 12?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Got my box.  Was suprised the feet wipes are a whole pack vs the 2 in individual packs I got last month.  Also happy the lippie wasn't purple as I had traded for it last month!


ugh, i hope this is the box on my non-updated account. I love those wipes for travel!!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 11, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I actually use the Supergoop and Coola sunscreen samples on my hands. I burned the back of my right hand really badly last year (severe 2nd degree), so it was recommended that I should always wear a glove or sunscreen on that hand after it healed to make sure the scar didn't darken. the samples I get are perfect for throwing in my purse so I always have some to reapply throughout the day. I've heard that you should use sunscreen on your hands anyway to prevent sun spots and aging, so just a thought if you can't trade it =)


I do the same thing with any small things of SPF. I always use SPF on my hands, and now that it's warm, on my arms when I'm driving. I don't want my hands/arms to start looking old lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

Got a perfume in each box ... Josie and English laundry  love the Josie.  The English laundry kinda old lady like anyone else get these and what was your thoughts


----------



## melcore (Jun 11, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Checked my two boxes,
> 
> Main box:
> 
> ...


that first box you posted is the box i'm getting in my second account.  i think this is my punishment box.  while i'm excited about the egyptian cream, i'm meh about the perfume, and the other five items are dupes from other boxes.  this will be the FOURTH CR eyeliner i've received in the past 2 months and i'm just hoping it's black and not silver for once.

my main account (yearly sub), i'm getting:

LAQA lip pencil (THIRD time for this! i hope it's the purple one at least and not another clown pink color)

english laundry perfume (dupe)

jergens body BB cream (meh)

coastal scents revealed 2 palette (yay)

caudalie anti aging serum  (yay?)
i rage cancelled my other two subs last month b/c they were always dupes no matter the profile.

on the plus side, at least this is 130 points this month between the two boxes!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is that box 12?


Yes!  Good call!  Here is the link

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb12



gypsiemagic said:


> ugh, i hope this is the box on my non-updated account. I love those wipes for travel!!


I will keep my fingers crossed for you!  I have the pack this month and 2 individually wrapped ones from last month.  Was surprised to see the big pack!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got back to the state tonight after being away for my 1 yr wedding anniversary.

Good BB this month.  Just disappointed in one thing: the Cynthia Rowely - in Valentine. Holy smokes Batman! I look like a clown baby in that bright of shade! I swatched it, hoping maybe it would wear lighter, but no - it is like neon pink! Smells pretty and seems like it would be a great  lipstain/gloss, but the color looks dreadful on me.  

Egyptian Magic - Really really happy that I got this.  I have heard great things about it.  Cute sample too.  I like the screw cap jar.

Harvey Prince - Hello.  I could have sworn I have gotten this before, but I haven't.  I probably think I did because of reading MUT -second hand sampling through the forums. I had to look back to make sure I didn't get it. Not a normal scent I would go for, but it totally reminds me of the way our hotel lobby smelled in Savannah - which is super nice.  Even my husband was like, "Wow, that does smell like the lobby."  So it will bring back great memories  :wub:

Lierac Paris Micellar cleansing water - YAY!! Great great great size.  I always love trying make up removers.  Was super stoked when I saw this.

Mally Beauty - Full size, cannot complain.  Will wait to try.  I still have some full size mascaras and samples ones to go through.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jaly said:


> I am so sick of sugar goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hear ya on getting sooo many samples from the same brand when there are so many others out there.  

I will say, my hubby and I used the super-goop spray sunscreen while down south - and no burns at all.  A little went a very long way for us.  My husband burns fairly easily (yay for Irish genes!) - and he didn't have any redness even after spending a lot of time under the sun.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yes!  Good call!  Here is the link
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb12


that is box 1 for me!!  I am glad it is a different color for laqa - when you have some time, can you swatch it?  thank you!!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 11, 2014)

My box came today!

I got the purple Laqa in the box I opened to get the necklace last month its great but I don't know if I need 2.

I don't know about silver eyeliner, the gold dots on the packaging are cute.

Perlier cream is a good size.

The body wash tube reminds me of those stinky bubbles you blow with a straw.

Meh about the Nyakio but I will try it.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know why my picture is upside down.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is box 1 for me!!  I am glad it is a different color for laqa - when you have some time, can you swatch it?  thank you!!


You got it!  Go gentle on me, this is my first time swatching and posting publicly!

This is through inside attempting to catch the sun:





And in direct sunlight!




If you need anything else let me know! 

Boo they are showing up sideways.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You got it!  Go gentle on me, this is my first time swatching and posting publicly!
> 
> This is through inside attempting to catch the sun:
> 
> ...


that looks like a very nice peachy-nude!  thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that looks like a very nice peachy-nude!  thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is a perfect description of it!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 11, 2014)

dotybird said:


> Got my box. Pretty happy with it. The evologie sample is a nice size although the Davines multi benefit beauty sample foil is extra tiny.


 Awesome box!!



Megan2 said:


> Boxes came today the lip gloss is very small


 
Yeah I was shocked at the size, was expecting small but not THAT small! What color did u get? I got sugar which is super light. Not even going to open it - will swap!



onelilspark said:


> Yay! My box came today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
This is an amazing box in my opinion.



KaitC13 said:


> Just got back to the state tonight after being away for my 1 yr wedding anniversary.
> 
> Good BB this month.  Just disappointed in one thing: the Cynthia Rowely - in Valentine. Holy smokes Batman! I look like a clown baby in that bright of shade! I swatched it, hoping maybe it would wear lighter, but no - it is like neon pink! Smells pretty and seems like it would be a great  lipstain/gloss, but the color looks dreadful on me.
> 
> ...


  
Malloy makes good stuff. This seems like an excellent box. Egyptian Magic!! I'm also jealous you got a bright lip stain. Mine is super light and just not for me.



KaitC13 said:


> I hear ya on getting sooo many samples from the same brand when there are so many others out there.
> 
> I will say, my hubby and I used the super-goop spray sunscreen while down south - and no burns at all.  A little went a very long way for us.  My husband burns fairly easily (yay for Irish genes!) - and he didn't have any redness even after spending a lot of time under the sun.


I love Supergoop. Happy to see another person who loves it. I bought a whole kit of it for my upcoming vacation lol.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

The lip gloss color I got is valentine ( a bright red ) I don't wear bright red normally


----------



## Lauren Diaz Biggs (Jun 11, 2014)

Supreme said:


> @disconik  I'm also getting a 7 item box but a different one (Box 23!)
> 
> After two boxes that I was not pleased with, it looks like I have a LOT to look forward too-I'm really hoping to like the English Laundry scent so fingers crossed!  I have also been wanting to try the Liz Earle Clense and Polish-Has anyone tried it?!?


I love this Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish! I received a sample in the Full Bloom box and immediately bought a full sized bottle when it ran out. My skin is dry and sensitive so there is a not a whole lot that works for me.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Aaack! I could not resist. Even though it is highly unlikely I will receive the free sample in my Birchbox. I flipped on HSN, and they are offering The Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner.  Free shipping and two flex pays of 12.00. Now watch since I purchased this, it actually will show up in my June BB.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 12, 2014)

lovepink said:


> You got it!  Go gentle on me, this is my first time swatching and posting publicly!
> 
> This is through inside attempting to catch the sun:
> 
> ...


Is this the sheer Laqa? It's way more peach than I thought it would be.. I thought it would be pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone have a kate spade saturday code from last month that they aren't using? I decided that I wanted to order something for my mom but I already used mine.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Is this the sheer Laqa? It's way more peach than I thought it would be.. I thought it would be pink


As best as I can tell from this on the BB website the color I swatched would be Bees knees




Hope that helps!


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Are you still seeing the scheduled delivery on your UPS calendar for what we're assuming is the necklace? I had one show up on my calendar on Monday, with scheduled delivery for either yesterday or today, but now it's not showing up at all.


Yeah it still shows the label as being printed and the "order is processed: ready for ups" with est delivery for Friday. It weighs .4lbs so I do still think it's the necklace. I do not think it'll be here by Friday though.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Does anyone have a kate spade saturday code from last month that they aren't using? I decided that I wanted to order something for my mom but I already used mine.


I just pm'ed one to you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If anyone else is interested, I have 2 more codes that I won't be using!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2014)

gemstone said:


> Does anyone have a kate spade saturday code from last month that they aren't using? I decided that I wanted to order something for my mom but I already used mine.


i have a few. pm me if you're still interested.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> The lip gloss color I got is valentine ( a bright red ) I don't wear bright red normally


 
Wish I got that color! I love a bright lip!



invisiblegirl said:


> Aaack! I could not resist. Even though it is highly unlikely I will receive the free sample in my Birchbox. I flipped on HSN, and they are offering The Benefit They're Real Push Up Liner.  Free shipping and two flex pays of 12.00. Now watch since I purchased this, it actually will show up in my June BB.


  
You better report to us all on how you like it! The YouTube video reviews have been mixed so far. I heard it's great for putting on others - like the absolute best - but really hard to use on one's self.



gemstone said:


> Does anyone have a kate spade saturday code from last month that they aren't using? I decided that I wanted to order something for my mom but I already used mine.


I've got a couple. If anyone wants them please PM me. Happy Shopping!


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 12, 2014)

i know a few of you were excited about the Dr. Hauschka body wash

i used it today and while it smells good.... the lather does not last at alllllll

i used the entire tube and i RARELY had any lather... i dont really feel clean and the scent does not last

however my skin does feel smooth

ill stick to my dial body wash


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

Man, I love the Love Shampoo (I actually already use it) and this would be great for travel.  Any codes  out there so I can order on a 2nd account (and hope to get it)?


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 12, 2014)

I got Miss jessie's multicultural curls and it is so terrible for my type of hair. I used it last night and this morning my hair is so gunky and greasy looking. I have fine but curly hair and it's so bad I need to wash it out (but didn't have time to this morning because I didn't expect my hair to be so gross). 

the bright side is i got the creamy lip stain in sugar which I would have preferred a brighter color, but it's perfect for a natural lip which is what I need for the show I'm in. So I'm happy!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder how that multicultural curls would work on my mom's Jewfro?  Her father had really kinky coarse hair and her mother had straight ultra-fine hair and she has this ultra-fine puffball of curly frizzy craziness.  I've tried to get her to wear it natural for 30 years and she refuses because nothing works in her hair.  I have limp nothing hair and am dying to live vicariously through her.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got Miss jessie's multicultural curls and it is so terrible for my type of hair. I used it last night and this morning my hair is so gunky and greasy looking. I have fine but curly hair and it's so bad I need to wash it out (but didn't have time to this morning because I didn't expect my hair to be so gross).


Yikes, my hair isn't fine, but I was hoping for better from the Miss Jessie's.  Thanks for the warning, I'll be sure to try it on a day when I'm working at home.  :blink:

I know what you mean, though, I had the same problem with the Nexus color protector in the last box.  It left this nasty residue on my hair, and I was dumb enough to use it when I was going to be away from home overnight.  My hair felt dirty, my scalp felt dirty, even the sides of my face where my hair touched felt dirty.  I wanted to put a bag over my head.   :lol:    I washed my hair as soon as I got home.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 12, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Yikes, my hair isn't fine, but I was hoping for better from the Miss Jessie's.  Thanks for the warning, I'll be sure to try it on a day when I'm working at home.  :blink:
> 
> I know what you mean, though, I had the same problem with the Nexus color protector in the last box.  It left this nasty residue on my hair, and I was dumb enough to use it when I was going to be away from home overnight.  My hair felt dirty, my scalp felt dirty, even the sides of my face where my hair touched felt dirty.  I wanted to put a bag over my head.   :lol:    I washed my hair as soon as I got home.


I am betting it didn't work for my hair because it's so fine. Argan/Moroccan oil products do the same kind of thing, super gunky and greasy. Too bad too because I like other Miss Jessie's products!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

If anyone is thinking of resubscribing on one of their alt accounts, there are two bonus sample codes. I resubscribed on one account for the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain.



> Choose an Extra Sample is applicable on purchase of a women's monthly or yearly Birchbox subscription only. Use Code 'SUMMERSHAVE' to add a Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream in Grapefruit sample to your first box. Use code 'SUMMERLIP' to add a Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip Stain in Nude sample to your first box. Available through June 23, 2014 11:59 p.m. or while supplies last. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Limit 1 coupon use per customer.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If anyone is thinking of resubscribing on one of their alt accounts, there are two bonus sample codes. I resubscribed on one account for the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain.


I finally took the plunge and signed up... I used SUMMERLIP

We'll see how it goes, I've getting ipsy for awhile now, but they don't have a rewards system like Birchbox... I plan on taking full advantage of it!


----------



## lindzebra (Jun 12, 2014)

I got my first box this month. How does resubscribing with a code like SUMMERLIP work? Is it possible? Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 12, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I got my first box this month. How does resubscribing with a code like SUMMERLIP work? Is it possible? Thanks!


Review all your box products for this month, go to Account Settings and cancel your account, then re-subscribe and enter the code at checkout.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2014)

Prolly a dumb question, any one do any of those add on's this month.  I wanted to see pic's of the scarf.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 12, 2014)

Odd thing happened today. My main account box arrived today... but instead of one box, I got two. Somehow they sent me two identical boxes on that account! Crazy!


----------



## casey anne (Jun 12, 2014)

Daydreaming towards July...I'd love this please Birchbox! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/harvey-prince-imperial-gardenia

Edited to make a confession - I stalk "What's New" on birchbox.com


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Daydreaming towards July...I'd love this please Birchbox! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/harvey-prince-imperial-gardenia


Me too, I just love Gardenia. I am tempted to just go ahead and buy the little bottle.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 12, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> Me too, I just love Gardenia. I am tempted to just go ahead and buy the little bottle.


Ditto.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

If I cancel and re-sub to use a code will I lose my points?  Don't want to lose them for sure!!


----------



## xoalyssadiazxo (Jun 12, 2014)

i received my box today! yayyy! sadly i was not one of the lucky people that received the new benefit push up liner. i just received the card about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm pretty happy with my box. i received the liz earle cleanse &amp; polish, eygptian magic, antica body wash, cynthia rowley lipstain in sugar (a little bummed by how tiny it was), and the miss jessie's multicultural curl.

has anyone been lucky enough to receive the sample of the they're real liner?


----------



## casey anne (Jun 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> If I cancel and re-sub to use a code will I lose my points?  Don't want to lose them for sure!!


Nope! They'll still be there!


----------



## LindaD (Jun 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> If I cancel and re-sub to use a code will I lose my points?  Don't want to lose them for sure!!


Nope, you'll get to keep your points (remember, even people who don't sub but shop at the store will still get points).


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> Boo! I can't see either of my Birchbox contents. My main sub still shows May. My second account I unsubed from early in the AM on June 1 hoping to cancel before they charged me but I still got charged and the box shipped. But when I try to see the box contents, it just shows a page telling me to resubscribe. Does that mean I won't be able to review my items for points when I get the box?


FYI in case anyone was curious. I was able to review my items from my canceled account on my tablet for points but not from my computer. I'm glad I was able to because it was a 7 item box!


----------



## gemstone (Jun 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I got Miss jessie's multicultural curls and it is so terrible for my type of hair. I used it last night and this morning my hair is so gunky and greasy looking. I have fine but curly hair and it's so bad I need to wash it out (but didn't have time to this morning because I didn't expect my hair to be so gross).
> 
> the bright side is i got the creamy lip stain in sugar which I would have preferred a brighter color, but it's perfect for a natural lip which is what I need for the show I'm in. So I'm happy!


I have fine, curly hair and have found that Miss Jessie's products work great for me if I use way less product than it recommends on the packaging or it is far too much product.   I'm not bothered by it, because I know they are made for black women and the product info reflects that, I just keep it in mind when I go to use it.


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 12, 2014)

Question for anyone who has ever gotten a refund from a damaged full size order and used gift cards as payment.  I was told that the refund would go back on to whatever original payment was used.  I used two gift cards and I checked today in the morning and just now again to see if it was refunded back on those two gift cards but there is still no value on there.  I just went through the motions of placing an order so I can enter my gift card in to see if I got refunded.  It just says gift card already redeemed.  So my question is for those who have used gift cards and got refunded, how long did it take before you see your money back on your card(s)?  Thank you!


----------



## jayeme (Jun 12, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Question for anyone who has ever gotten a refund from a damaged full size order and used gift cards as payment.  I was told that the refund would go back on to whatever original payment was used.  I used two gift cards and I checked today in the morning and just now again to see if it was refunded back on those two gift cards but there is still no value on there.  I just went through the motions of placing an order so I can enter my gift card in to see if I got refunded.  It just says gift card already redeemed.  So my question is for those who have used gift cards and got refunded, how long did it take before you see your money back on your card(s)?  Thank you!


The money will not actually go back on the gift card. If the gift card was your entire payment, you will likely have either points or a store credit (you have to get to the payment info part of checkout if you want to see if you have store credit) -- both have happened to me. However, if your order was placed with gift cards and any part of it was on a credit card, the refund might go to your credit card.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

box one is coming tomorrow!!  yeah!  I think I will cancel and resub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If anyone is thinking of resubscribing on one of their alt accounts, there are two bonus sample codes. I resubscribed on one account for the Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain.


Just resubscribed on one account using SUMMERLIP.  I wonder, though, I don't actually see a color called "Nude" in the CR Lipstains.  Does that mean we'll get Sugar?  It's the closest to a nude that I saw...  :huh:


----------



## greenmtx (Jun 12, 2014)

casey anne said:


> Daydreaming towards July...I'd love this please Birchbox! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/harvey-prince-imperial-gardenia
> 
> Edited to make a confession - I stalk "What's New" on birchbox.com


I'm actually getting that in my box this month!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Prolly a dumb question, any one do any of those add on's this month.  I wanted to see pic's of the scarf.


I did get the scarf. I am supposed to get my box tomorrow (box 1) and the add on was with box 1.  do they add the add-on in your box, or is it shipped separately?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Just resubscribed on one account using SUMMERLIP.  I wonder, though, I don't actually see a color called "Nude" in the CR Lipstains.  Does that mean we'll get Sugar?  It's the closest to a nude that I saw...  :huh:


I have to think so. Not sure why they just didn't call it by its name.


----------



## CozyBookwormDB (Jun 12, 2014)

I may have missed this, but did anyone get a sample of the Benefit They're Real Push-up liner? I thought they said that they were giving away like 200 or 2000 of them something like that .


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm on some sort of weird alternate universe scheduling with Birchbox apparently.

No box yet but my June box page shows that I will be getting Suki exfoliating cleanser, Egyptian Magic Skin cream, LAQA Lip Lube pencil, some kind of hair products by the brand Davines, and another perfume sample, this one is Folie de Joie.

Ho hum. I wish I'd only paid $5 for this box like I did May's. I'm not thrilled with the brands nor do the products seem interesting in any way. Maybe I need a Meme Snail box- XD.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 12, 2014)

CozyBookwormDB said:


> I may have missed this, but did anyone get a sample of the Benefit They're Real Push-up liner? I thought they said that they were giving away like 200 or 2000 of them something like that .


I've seen a few on Instagram, but I haven't   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 12, 2014)

Since i decided not to get a box this month, I'll share my other BB related experience.

My friend placed a birchbox order and got an extra CR lip stain with a promo code, so she gifted it to me. I really really loved the color (a nice light pink), but I hated the consistency. It just felt more like a dry-ish gloss than a stain to me, and didn't have much staying power.

Also I still haven't gotten an aces pouch. Meh.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

*Is there a list of all the June boxes up anywhere ye*t? I feel like I've gotten 2 Punishment Boxes in a row ( well, one is on the way) and then the great Modern Mermaid box which I REALLY like.

I really would pay a lot more for a better BB every month, much like the Mermaid box is.

Thanks,

GiGI


----------



## lindzebra (Jun 12, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Review all your box products for this month, go to Account Settings and cancel your account, then re-subscribe and enter the code at checkout.


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 12, 2014)

Is there any news on the Kate Spade mirror necklaces that were free with a code- I got one for me and one on my mom's account, but neither one of us has received it yet. I don't understand why they didn't at least send confirmation e-mails or something to let us know when they're supposed to come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 12, 2014)

Do they do limited edition boxes monthly, or just every once in a while? I'm building up points to use lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is there any news on the Kate Spade mirror necklaces that were free with a code- I got one for me and one on my mom's account, but neither one of us has received it yet. I don't understand why they didn't at least send confirmation e-mails or something to let us know when they're supposed to come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi Jexie, I emailed their customer service last week and they stated mine was going out this week.   I emailed today and I just got the shipping confirmation from them about an hour ago.

Last week, I got a UPS label from them for this, but it hasn't moved.  Now, it is with USPS.  Go fricking figure.  I won't believe it until it actually starts moving in one of those systems.

You should contact them about it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Hi Jexie, I emailed their customer service last week and they stated mine was going out this week.   I emailed today and I just got the shipping confirmation from them about an hour ago.
> 
> Last week, I got a UPS label from them for this, but it hasn't moved.  Now, it is with USPS.  Go fricking figure.  I won't believe it until it actually starts moving in one of those systems.
> 
> You should contact them about it.


Hmmm that's odd. Yea I used the BBSNAPTRAY code on my third box and still haven't gotten a snap tray lol, so i'll have to e-mail them and see what's going on!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Do they do limited edition boxes monthly, or just every once in a while? I'm building up points to use lol.


It does vary.  In the last couple of months, they have done 3 that I know of


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

@@biancardi hmmm I shall email them tomorrow about it!! It's a bit ridiculous. They could at least have given a heads up that it wouldn't ship WITH the boxes and give a time frame rather than all of us having to email individually.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 12, 2014)

mhhhhm the Perlier Almond hand creme smells so nice. I was going to pack a Caudelie in my carry-on, but I would much rather smell this one.

Now to wait for my main account to update. Thankfully I know it's not going to be a dupe box, because I have gotten the Davines on this account months ago, and got Davines this month in my second box.

I think of Birchbox as a $20/month sub at this point. I feel like I one wouldn't cut it at this point.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 12, 2014)

Still waiting on both of my boxes. One is on it's way, the other hasn't even moved yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

There are 2 " extras" they are calling " finds" for some boxes this month.

One is chocolate!!!Ghirardelli Intense Dark Cherry Tango

The other is a Jergen's BB cream sample ( I think it was also a " find" for some subscribers last month, wasn't it?)

I'm on a diet so I'd dearly love the dark chocolate and cherry candy bar. XD


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 12, 2014)

I was interested in the Pinch Clutch, but I heard the night mare getting boxes after the Kate Spade add on and didn't want to delay my box anymore than it already is.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I was interested in the Pinch Clutch, but I heard the night mare getting boxes after the Kate Spade add on and didn't want to delay my box anymore than it already is.


they carry a lot of the colors at sephora and other kitson-esque stores.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jun 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It does vary. In the last couple of months, they have done 3 that I know of


Thanks my points are burning a hole in my pocket LOL


----------



## casey anne (Jun 13, 2014)

greenmtx said:


> I'm actually getting that in my box this month!


Awesome! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 13, 2014)

Umm...anyone else having major issues with the Birchbox website?

I went to review my items and on the first item it said that my profile didn't match or something.  Then it wouldn't accept my password, so I reset it.  And now my box contents and my box history doesn't match...

ETA: So I logged out, and then back in and that seemed to fix it.  Weird.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 13, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I was interested in the Pinch Clutch, but I heard the night mare getting boxes after the Kate Spade add on and didn't want to delay my box anymore than it already is.


they sell them at nordstrom, jcrew, sephora,... and a lot of other places too!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 13, 2014)

Received box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb26

Love the items in it!!  It's a nice mix of products.  I already tried the nyakio body scrub (I like it, but it's too thick in the foil to squeeze out.  I scraped it out into a pot) and the nyakio face oil (I love this.  It reminds me of the marula oil I received in an earlier BB).

Number 4™ Super Comb Prep &amp; ProtectBuy
 
Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 4ozBuy
 
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Creamy Lip StainBuy
 
nyakio™ Kenyan Coffee Face PolishBuy
 
nyakio™ Kenyan Coffee Body ScrubBuy
 
nyakio™ Hydrating Face Oil With Kola NutBuy
 
Coastal Scents® Revealed 2 Palette SetBuy


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 13, 2014)

AngeBrooklyn said:


> Received box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb26
> 
> Love the items in it!! It's a nice mix of products. I already tried the nyakio body scrub (I like it, but it's too thick in the foil to squeeze out. I scraped it out into a pot) and the nyakio face oil (I love this. It reminds me of the marula oil I received in an earlier BB).
> 
> ...


I got that nyakio trio last month and LOVED the face oil! Smells like sandalwood to me. My sample is maybe half gone... I never thought I'd use a face oil. Too bad it's $50.


----------



## Kae (Jun 13, 2014)

Kristen121 said:


> FYI in case anyone was curious. I was able to review my items from my canceled account on my tablet for points but not from my computer. I'm glad I was able to because it was a 7 item box!


How do you review items? I can't seem to find it on my app on the iPhone. I can only read reviews. :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kae said:


> How do you review items? I can't seem to find it on my app on the iPhone. I can only read reviews. :/


I can't do it via the app either. I just go to birchbox.com on my phone and it works fine though.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jun 13, 2014)

I just signed up for Birchbox on June 5th. It says my box is still being processed. I know others have been receiving their boxes, any idea on how long it takes for a new subscriber to get their first box if signed up before the 10th? I really, really want to see what's in my first box, it's my first ever beauty sub box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I apologize in advance if this can be found in the FAQs section, I didn't see it when I first looked.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

AliciaKnits said:


> I just signed up for Birchbox on June 5th. It says my box is still being processed. I know others have been receiving their boxes, any idea on how long it takes for a new subscriber to get their first box if signed up before the 10th? I really, really want to see what's in my first box, it's my first ever beauty sub box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I apologize in advance if this can be found in the FAQs section, I didn't see it when I first looked.
> 
> Thanks!


You should have received an email confirmation when you ordered that will have a date of when yours should ship by. Usually it's around the 15th or 20th if you signed up in the same month. You should also be able to see what's in your box that same day.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You should have received an email confirmation when you ordered that will have a date of when yours should ship by. Usually it's around the 15th or 20th if you signed up in the same month. You should also be able to see what's in your box that same day.


I ordered on the 10th, and I have a shipping date of June 21st. This is probably a really stupid question -- where do I go to see what's in the box?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 13, 2014)

arrrrgh, the suspense of my account which i had to update the card on is killing me. last night the app updated and has the closed june box, but i can't "open" it, and it says "will ship by the 10th" (im sure this is just the standard loading page) but arrrgh.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just re-subbed on a whim after being MIA for the last seven months. Can anyone tell me, if you re-sub, is your first month back sort of like a welcome box? I mean one that isn't supposedly "tailored" to your profile. I know they don't really match them, but in my pretend world, I like to think that they do. I am wondering if I just got whatever they had left in the warehouse, or if I need to completely revamp my profile in hopes I get something even remotely related to my interests.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 13, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I got that nyakio trio last month and LOVED the face oil! Smells like sandalwood to me. My sample is maybe half gone... I never thought I'd use a face oil. Too bad it's $50.


  


AngeBrooklyn said:


> Received box 26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb26
> 
> Love the items in it!!  It's a nice mix of products.  I already tried the nyakio body scrub (I like it, but it's too thick in the foil to squeeze out.  I scraped it out into a pot) and the nyakio face oil (I love this.  It reminds me of the marula oil I received in an earlier BB).
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for nyakio next month - it looks awesome!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I ordered on the 10th, and I have a shipping date of June 21st. This is probably a really stupid question -- where do I go to see what's in the box?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/


----------



## AMaas (Jun 13, 2014)

I received my box today along with my extras.  I chose the Mott 50 scarf and the Whish CC Body Cream extras.  It all shipped in one box this time, which was good!

I tried the CC body cream on my left hand and I'm really impressed!  It has a light coconut fragrance that dissipates quickly, absorbs well and doesn't feel greasy, and leaves a really nice bronze-y shimmer on your skin.  I could definitely see using this on my arms, shoulders and legs this summer.  My only complaint is I wish it contained SPF. 

As far as my Birchbox, I got box 42 and it's just meh for me.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb42 

I'm curious about the Nyakio products and I love the packaging, but I really don't need any more Coola or body lotions or shower gels or black eyeliners.  I am happy to have 7 products to review, though!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 13, 2014)

I picked up a minimergency kit at sephora. i had kind of been wanting one for a while so i grabbed one while i was supposed to only be exchanging my anastasia dip brow for one with a lid that works.

its the silver stud muffin one, not quite as cute as the mermaid'y one. but still pretty.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 14, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> I got that nyakio trio last month and LOVED the face oil! Smells like sandalwood to me. My sample is maybe half gone... I never thought I'd use a face oil. Too bad it's $50.


I'm not sure if it is the same price now as before... but HSN had that face oil for sale cheaper than BB.  Birchbox was having issues last month with "getting the product in the warehouse" and was supposedly being taken off their shop page until further notice.  Is it available in the shop now? 

The oil is fantastic, I love it too.  I like how it hydrates and sinks in, without getting my pillow case all greasy or giving me breakouts.  The full size bottle does last a long time though, so the money spent goes a long way.  Doesn't help forking over all that at once, but at least it goes far.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'm not sure if it is the same price now as before... but HSN had that face oil for sale cheaper than BB.  Birchbox was having issues last month with "getting the product in the warehouse" and was supposedly being taken off their shop page until further notice.  Is it available in the shop now?
> 
> The oil is fantastic, I love it too.  I like how it hydrates and sinks in, without getting my pillow case all greasy or giving me breakouts.  The full size bottle does last a long time though, so the money spent goes a long way.  Doesn't help forking over all that at once, but at least it goes far.


i bought it last month with points. i remember waiting a while to pop back in there but it was worth the wait. it's my holy grail skin oil.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

My kate spade necklace is on the move!!   They actually shipped it out - WOOT!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 14, 2014)

Can someone post the link to the trade forum? I want more Paulas Choice moisturizer!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 14, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Can someone post the link to the trade forum? I want more Paulas Choice moisturizer!


This is the link to this month's BB trades:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132728-birchbox-june-2014-swaps/


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 14, 2014)

I finally got my birch box today and it came in a huge white packing box. I was really confused because I didn't order anything but when I opened it up my box was inside and a small envelope saying early access giveaway winner with the benefit they're real push up liner! I completely forgot I entered for that. I don't know why they could just put it in my birch box rather than shipping it in a HUGE box.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> I finally got my birch box today and it came in a huge white packing box. I was really confused because I didn't order anything but when I opened it up my box was inside and a small envelope saying early access giveaway winner with the benefit they're real push up liner! I completely forgot I entered for that. I don't know why they could just put it in my birch box rather than shipping it in a HUGE box.


Congrats on getting one!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> I finally got my birch box today and it came in a huge white packing box. I was really confused because I didn't order anything but when I opened it up my box was inside and a small envelope saying early access giveaway winner with the benefit they're real push up liner! I completely forgot I entered for that. I don't know why they could just put it in my birch box rather than shipping it in a HUGE box.


Congrats! Glad to see someone from on here finally get one!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> I finally got my birch box today and it came in a huge white packing box. I was really confused because I didn't order anything but when I opened it up my box was inside and a small envelope saying early access giveaway winner with the benefit they're real push up liner! I completely forgot I entered for that. I don't know why they could just put it in my birch box rather than shipping it in a HUGE box.


Congrats!! Could you please post a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeesh, one of my boxes was *crushed*.  Like someone had stabbed it.  The inner box was punctured!  At least the contents were okay.  And Menotaur lip lube!  I had a friend (he passed away several years ago) whose online name was Minotaur.  I will always think of him whenever I even look at this one.

In semi-related news, what shades of the CR lipstain were sent out?  I noticed that the card for Box 25 specifically indicated that the shade sent out was Sunset, and they sent out Valentine as the free-with-purchase, so I'm wondering what other shades are being sent.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In semi-related news, what shades of the CR lipstain were sent out?  I noticed that the card for Box 25 specifically indicated that the shade sent out was Sunset, and they sent out Valentine as the free-with-purchase, so I'm wondering what other shades are being sent.


I got Sugar, it's sort of a neutral pink. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but the color is just right for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 14, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I got Sugar, it's sort of a neutral pink. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but the color is just right for me.


this is the color I got as well.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I got Sugar, it's sort of a neutral pink. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but the color is just right for me.


Whoops, yeah, I meant Sugar.  Sunset was the name of the CS Revealed 2 quad that I received in today's box.  Too many two-syllable words beginning with S!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 14, 2014)

@@meaganola I got Valentine. It's bright, but very wearable! Kind of in between a coral and a bright reddish-pink. And then I used the code "SUMMERLIP" to cancel/deactivate my main account and get "Sugar" in my July box. REALLY hoping they can fit a sample that small into my regular box and don't send it in a huge separate box!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> I finally got my birch box today and it came in a huge white packing box. I was really confused because I didn't order anything but when I opened it up my box was inside and a small envelope saying early access giveaway winner with the benefit they're real push up liner! I completely forgot I entered for that. I don't know why they could just put it in my birch box rather than shipping it in a HUGE box.


I think I got one of those too. I'll check my box again when I get home tonight.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 14, 2014)

By box showed up sooner than expected. I liked the suki scrub, especially how it foams. I don't care for mascara much, and the Mally was nothing special, it was a fair size though. I don't care for the coola sunscreen. The Cathernine Malandrino perfume smells nice, but not enough to buy the full-size. I haven't tried the Dr.Haschuka body wash yet, it smells kind of masculine though, so it may go to my husband. I like to smell flowery and girly.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 14, 2014)

OT and this might be a silly question but if the picture under the "Women's Box" section on the BB website shows a purple LAQA with all of the other items, is that the color you will get in the box? Lol my sister is getting a box with a LAQA and is dying to know which color she is getting. Thanks ladies =]


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 14, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> OT and this might be a silly question but if the picture under the "Women's Box" section on the BB website shows a purple LAQA with all of the other items, is that the color you will get in the box? Lol my sister is getting a box with a LAQA and is dying to know which color she is getting. Thanks ladies =]


No not necessarily.  She'll get those products, but the colors may, and probably will, vary.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been said, but at this point I have about 250 unread posts and I don't really want to wade through them all. Has anyone actually gotten the Benefit eyeliner? And are all the Coastal Scents palette samples the Sunset variety?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Sorry if this has already been said, but at this point I have about 250 unread posts and I don't really want to wade through them all. Has anyone actually gotten the Benefit eyeliner? And are all the Coastal Scents palette samples the Sunset variety?


I received one.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@meaganola I got Valentine. It's bright, but very wearable! Kind of in between a coral and a bright reddish-pink. And then I used the code "SUMMERLIP" to cancel/deactivate my main account and get "Sugar" in my July box. REALLY hoping they can fit a sample that small into my regular box and don't send it in a huge separate box!


Yay, I collected all of the samples so far!  Thank you!  (Even though I wasn't thrilled with Valentine, I still feel compelled to get every single shade available in the sample size.)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> I received one.


Yay! I'm glad some people actually got them! And that means there's still hope for the 2 boxes that are waiting for me at my mom's when I get there on Tuesday!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 14, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> OT and this might be a silly question but if the picture under the "Women's Box" section on the BB website shows a purple LAQA with all of the other items, is that the color you will get in the box? Lol my sister is getting a box with a LAQA and is dying to know which color she is getting. Thanks ladies =]


For me the color has matched my item. Same for my brother he has received pairs of socks matching same pattern as the picture and this month his wallet color matched the picture.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> No not necessarily.  She'll get those products, but the colors may, and probably will, vary.


Oh okay. Thank you for the response! =]


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 14, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> For me the color has matched my item. Same for my brother he has received pairs of socks matching same pattern as the picture and this month his wallet color matched the picture.


Interesting! Okay-thank you! =]


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 14, 2014)

@@mrscollinsbaby7 If it's the photo of everything in the box, yes it shows the correct color you will be getting. Not the product photo, but the box photo with everything in it.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@mrscollinsbaby7 If it's the photo of everything in the box, yes it shows the correct color you will be getting. Not the product photo, but the box photo with everything in it.


Yes, it's the photo that shows everything in the box =] thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2014)

Sometimes there are shade variations, but with the lip lube this month, the shade name is printed on the card, at least for box 23 (or maybe it's box 25?  I received both boxes this month), so the shade shown is definitely the shade sent out in all of those boxes this time around.  I'm not sure about the other boxes, but my guess is that they're the same way.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 14, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> Congrats! Glad to see someone from on here finally get one!





sweetyzoya said:


> Congrats!! Could you please post a pic


check the hashtag #benefitxbirchbox on instagram, lots of people have posted there!


----------



## melcore (Jun 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> OT and this might be a silly question but if the picture under the "Women's Box" section on the BB website shows a purple LAQA with all of the other items, is that the color you will get in the box? Lol my sister is getting a box with a LAQA and is dying to know which color she is getting. Thanks ladies =]


not necessarily.  the picture on my profile for this month showed the coral LAQA but i received a purple LAQA.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 15, 2014)

I REALLY want a coral Laqa. This will be the month they decide not to send me boring colors ( Cynthia Rowley black eyeliner and nude lipgloss) and will send a neon. 

It seems there is no " average normal" with Birchbox's colors.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

If I get the Benefit eyeliner, it will basically make up for my three horrible dupe boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 15, 2014)

Just to clarify the whole "which color will I receive" issue...




This picture accurately reflects the colors you receive in your box, in my experience.

This picture does not...


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 15, 2014)

Is the SUMMERLIP code still working? This is only my second month with Birchbox... If I cancel and immediately resubscribe with the code, will I be put on some kind of waiting list or something again?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 15, 2014)

@@kaelahbae you don't go on a waiting list to resubscribe for a Birchbox account, so no worries! I actually did exactly that the other day, cancelled my Birchbox account, then re subscribed with SUMMERLIP. just make sure you get the little box that says "SUMMERLIP has been applied" at the top of the page, and you're good! If it says anything about the code being invalid, then they've probably run out. You can then try another code, or wait for a better code to come along. However I haven't heard of anyone reporting the code showing as invalid so I think you'll be fine!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> If I get the Benefit eyeliner, it will basically make up for my three horrible dupe boxes.


If they are sitting at your mom's house, you should ask her if one of your birch boxes came in a white box. Because they packed my birch box in a white packing box and then put the envelope with the benefit they're real in the box as well.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 15, 2014)

I've read the FAQ, but it didn't answer my question. I placed a subscription order on June 10th with an estimated shipping date of June 21st. My confirmation email said that boxes ship by the 10th of each month, so will the box shipped around June 21st be my July box?


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 15, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I've read the FAQ, but it didn't answer my question. I placed a subscription order on June 10th with an estimated shipping date of June 21st. My confirmation email said that boxes ship by the 10th of each month, so will the box shipped around June 21st be my July box?


If haven't received a June box than you will receive the June not the July box.

Estimated 10th shipment is for those who order/pay on the first or first few days of the month.

I hope that makes sense lol


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 15, 2014)

Last month I received two purple Laqa and the box content picture showed purple. This month my other two box pictures showed the coral Laqa and I got one coral and one purple. (The other two boxes were promo code boxes and I canceled them).


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 15, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> If haven't received a June box than you will receive the June not the July box.
> 
> Estimated 10th shipment is for those who order/pay on the first or first few days of the month.
> 
> I hope that makes sense lol


It does make sense, thank you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 15, 2014)

FYI: letsgo20 is working right now!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 15, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> FYI: letsgo20 is working right now!


What is letsgo20 good for, please?  20% off a purchase in the BB store?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 15, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> What is letsgo20 good for, please?  20% off a purchase in the BB store?


Yep, 20% off an order of at least $35.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 15, 2014)

the cs rep went ahead and told me which box i was getting since my shipping was delayed because i updated my billing info on the 2nd.




hallelujah i'm getting the foot wipes. that's exciting. 

i wonder if because i got the brightly colored laqa's on both accounts if that disqualifies me from getting the sheer ones.

has anybody gotten both on the same account? 

since i have had my subscriptions for almost 4 and almost 3 years I tend to get the boxes with the new to bb products by default, the laqa is the first heavily sampled product i haven'y gotten in either box.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who responded to my question about the color variations! =]


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jun 15, 2014)

I went to leave a review for my points and when I click "box" it asks me to join....umm I never cancelled?! I was going to after I got my points, but I guess now that's done for me. Ehh I liked Birchbox, but it was more frustrating than anything.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I went to leave a review for my points and when I click "box" it asks me to join....umm I never cancelled?! I was going to after I got my points, but I guess now that's done for me. Ehh I liked Birchbox, but it was more frustrating than anything.


You just log out and log back in and it should look normal. It's happened to me a few times lately.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 15, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@kaelahbae you don't go on a waiting list to resubscribe for a Birchbox account, so no worries! I actually did exactly that the other day, cancelled my Birchbox account, then re subscribed with SUMMERLIP. just make sure you get the little box that says "SUMMERLIP has been applied" at the top of the page, and you're good! If it says anything about the code being invalid, then they've probably run out. You can then try another code, or wait for a better code to come along. However I haven't heard of anyone reporting the code showing as invalid so I think you'll be fine!


Thank you so much! Off to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaelahbae (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok, another question! I cancelled so that I could sign up again with the SUMMERLIP promo, but it says the shipping date will be June 26?? Are they going to send me another June box if I sign back up right away? Just want to make sure before I submit- I don't want another June box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 15, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> Ok, another question! I cancelled so that I could sign up again with the SUMMERLIP promo, but it says the shipping date will be June 26?? Are they going to send me another June box if I sign back up right away? Just want to make sure before I submit- I don't want another June box.


No you're prepaying for July.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 15, 2014)

New promo code BBJETBLUE is working for 100 extra points with new subscription! =]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> New promo code BBJETBLUE is working for 100 extra points with new subscription! =]


whoohoo.  cancelled and resubbed.


----------



## Margiee (Jun 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> New promo code BBJETBLUE is working for 100 extra points with new subscription! =]


Worked for me too! Love these codes!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yaaaaay!! =] So how would it work if I cancelled again right now and resubbed with the SUMMERLIP code? Lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 15, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Yaaaaay!! =] So how would it work if I cancelled again right now and resubbed with the SUMMERLIP code? Lol


i dont think it would let you do it because you would have already paid for july? but i'm not sure. hopefully someone else has the right answer. it would only not work if you don't have a "cancel" option.


----------



## melcore (Jun 15, 2014)

doh post! nevermind - i can't read.


----------



## melcore (Jun 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> whoohoo.  cancelled and resubbed.


i'm trying to do that now but the order submission page keeps timing out.  will keep trying.    i'm oh so close to getting a clarisonic with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2014)

Wacky!  I just canceled one sub this evening thinking I would resub if another code came along, and here we go!  I was having problems ordering gift cards earlier, and one of them hasn't been delivered yet, so I vote they kind of owe me for this.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> i dont think it would let you do it because you would have already paid for july? but i'm not sure. hopefully someone else has the right answer. it would only not work if you don't have a "cancel" option.


I do still have the "cancel subscription" option but I'm not sure? Hmmmm....lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe you would just end up pre-paying for August? Who knows how deep the rabbit-hole goes... Lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

If I cancel on my main account and resub with a code, does that affect how long I've been a subscriber in terms of anniversary codes?


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

Now the question is do I just cancel my main and resub OR reactivate the other account. I don't really want a second account, esp after the dupe box this month. And I wouldn't have to do the whole gift card transfer, but am wondering what @ asked, it probably affects the anniversary date.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> If I cancel on my main account and resub with a code, does that affect how long I've been a subscriber in terms of anniversary codes?





rachelshine said:


> Now the question is do I just cancel my main and resub OR reactivate the other account. I don't really want a second account, esp after the dupe box this month. And I wouldn't have to do the whole gift card transfer, but am wondering what @ asked, it probably affects the anniversary date.


I've cancelled/resubbed on my main account a sort of ridiculous amount of times, and I still get my regular anniversary codes. Just got one for 21 months last month. 

This is just my personal experience and I suppose it COULD be a glitch, but I'd assume it works the same way for everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I've cancelled/resubbed on my main account a sort of ridiculous amount of times, and I still get my regular anniversary codes. Just got one for 21 months last month.
> 
> This is just my personal experience and I suppose it COULD be a glitch, but I'd assume it works the same way for everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!! In that case, might as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

@ woohoo! More points = more $$ to spend on myself/my summer swap!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

Also, I am only 85 points from Aces and I've only been BB-ing for 2 months   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Also, I am only 85 points from Aces and I've only been BB-ing for 2 months   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Birchbox baller!  B)

I keep telling myself I need to go back to just one, maybe two accounts, but GUESS WHAT? I'm cancelling/resubbing all three. Hello, 300 points!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, I had canceled my 4th account and was planning on keeping it that way. But with the 100 point code and purchasing a Paula's Choice antioxidant with retinol serum I'd been *really* wanting using a 20% off code, I ended up at exactly 500 points. Which I cashed out and used to get another pick two. And now after July, I will actually cancel that account for real. Plus honestly, that was my only non-dupe account this month and it was actually a lot better of a box. So basically the fact that I just resubbed on two accounts is totally justified.


----------



## sefkhet (Jun 16, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Maybe you would just end up pre-paying for August? Who knows how deep the rabbit-hole goes... Lol.


Well, I tried it. I had a cancel option so I paid for a box on both 6/12 and 6/16. We'll see if I'm prepaid through August. I may have just created a customer service nightmare for myself...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

my 2nd box is stuck in NJ for over a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the code! Just cancelled and resubbed two accounts. Debating if I want to cancel and resub on my third or just cancel it altogether...


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that there is a new option under the hair part of your profile? Did it always say "too short for a ponytail"? Am I completely losing my mind? I know lots of girls are tired of getting hair products every month, this might be a good box to check (even if your hair is long) to minimize hair products? Thoughts?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Has anyone noticed that there is a new option under the hair part of your profile? Did it always say "too short for a ponytail"? Am I completely losing my mind? I know lots of girls are tired of getting hair products every month, this might be a good box to check (even if your hair is long) to minimize hair products? Thoughts?


That has been there for me for quite some time.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmm.... the cancel option has gone away on my month to month account!  Ergggg!  I have tried on different devices and no luck.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 16, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Hmmm.... the cancel option has gone away on my month to month account!  Ergggg!  I have tried on different devices and no luck.


Mine too and when I messaged them on Facebook they linked a tutorial like I'm an idiot  :huh:


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 16, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Hmmm.... the cancel option has gone away on my month to month account! Ergggg! I have tried on different devices and no luck.


Have you already cancelled and used a code to resubscribed this month? I think that I've seen others temporarily lose the cancel button after doing this.

I'm thinking about reactivating my second account with the 100 point code. I already have 50 points on that account, so I could get $20 for spending $10 and I bet I could put good use to those points. I'm not sure if the boxes this month are good enough/diverse enough to want a second.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 16, 2014)

Ohhhh I just activated my third account with the code.. I now have 330 points.. Hopefully that next box has 7 products to bump me up to 400. Although.. Maybe I should use a 20% code and buy the mermaid box... Hmmm.... I wish I knew what the perfume smelled like, I like lighter fruit/citrus scents.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 16, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Have you already cancelled and used a code to resubscribed this month? I think that I've seen others temporarily lose the cancel button after doing this.
> 
> I'm thinking about reactivating my second account with the 100 point code. I already have 50 points on that account, so I could get $20 for spending $10 and I bet I could put good use to those points. I'm not sure if the boxes this month are good enough/diverse enough to want a second.


Nope--I did it last month, but not this month.


----------



## Cathie (Jun 16, 2014)

I cant find where to add a code for 20% off...do I apply it after checkout/place order? Never mind  found it lol


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 16, 2014)

Has anyone actually received the free Kate Spade necklace for signing up in May? They said it would take 4 weeks but it has been 5+ weeks since I signed up and I still haven't even gotten a shipping notice. Sorry if this is the wrong place for this question or if it has already been answered. Customer service just keeps giving me vague non-answers and I just want my necklace!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Has anyone actually received the free Kate Spade necklace for signing up in May? They said it would take 4 weeks but it has been 5+ weeks since I signed up and I still haven't even gotten a shipping notice. Sorry if this is the wrong place for this question or if it has already been answered. Customer service just keeps giving me vague non-answers and I just want my necklace!


mine should be here today.  I've been bugging them non stop for the last week - they finally shipped it out last thursday.


----------



## Dashery (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay for BBJETBLUE! More money for my summerswap!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 16, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> Ohhhh I just activated my third account with the code.. I now have 330 points.. Hopefully that next box has 7 products to bump me up to 400. Although.. Maybe I should use a 20% code and buy the mermaid box... Hmmm.... I wish I knew what the perfume smelled like, I like lighter fruit/citrus scents.


Definitely buy the mermaid box if you like that kind of fragrance! It smells ammmmazing! The whole box was perfectly curated.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 16, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Has anyone noticed that there is a new option under the hair part of your profile? Did it always say "too short for a ponytail"? Am I completely losing my mind? I know lots of girls are tired of getting hair products every month, this might be a good box to check (even if your hair is long) to minimize hair products? Thoughts?


Yup. I checked it on my profile the month they added it. YOU WILL STILL GET HAIR PRODUCTS. I even got one of those armor headbands under that profile.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 16, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Has anyone actually received the free Kate Spade necklace for signing up in May? They said it would take 4 weeks but it has been 5+ weeks since I signed up and I still haven't even gotten a shipping notice. Sorry if this is the wrong place for this question or if it has already been answered. Customer service just keeps giving me vague non-answers and I just want my necklace!


I just did this. I think that it's better than going off on someone on the phone. My patience runneth out.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 16, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I just did this. I think that it's better than going off on someone on the phone. My patience runneth out.


I emailed about this over the weekend and so far no answer. I really don't expect it anymore, but it irritates me anyway.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 16, 2014)

Follow-up on the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls......I had a work at home day today so I gave it a shot.  Holy cow, it's awesome.   I only used a dime-sized amount since my hair is short.   It's thick, wavy and layered, and the waves will turn into curls if I use something like Moisture Treat.

I ran the Miss Jessie's through and scrunched while blow-drying.   OMG, soft, pillowy curls all over the place. Instantly.  And no frizz. Just amazing.   It feels sticky on your hands, but my hair doesn't feel sticky at all.  I left it alone for a few hours before I brushed it.  That brought down some of the curl, but now it's curling up again on its own.

And, no, I don't have multicultural hair. Unless Irish/Italian counts as multicultural.  :lol:

Yeah, I'm buying the full size.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 16, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> Follow-up on the Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls......I had a work at home day today so I gave it a shot. Holy cow, it's awesome. I only used a dime-sized amount since my hair is short. It's thick, wavy and layered, and the waves will turn into curls if I use something like Moisture Treat.
> 
> I ran the Miss Jessie's through and scrunched while blow-drying. OMG, soft, pillowy curls all over the place. Instantly. And no frizz. Just amazing.  It feels sticky on your hands, but my hair doesn't feel sticky at all. I left it alone for a few hours before I brushed it. That brought down some of the curl, but now it's curling up again on its own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! I don't have multicultural hair either - just super curly Caucasian hair and am always on the lookout for good curl products! I'm already a devoted, loyal fan of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls, but this new stuff sounds more like a gel where the Pillow Soft is a cream.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 16, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Thanks for the review! I don't have multicultural hair either - just super curly Caucasian hair and am always on the lookout for good curl products! I'm already a devoted, loyal fan of Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls, but this new stuff sounds more like a gel where the Pillow Soft is a cream.


It didn't work for me sadly, and fyi, I would describe the multicultural curls as a cream, not a gel. I have the jelly soft curls which is a gel, and this is not like that in texture or look. I'm glad it's working for some people! My hair is curly but it's too darn fine for this product to work on


----------



## AMaas (Jun 16, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> It didn't work for me sadly, and fyi, I would describe the multicultural curls as a cream, not a gel. I have the jelly soft curls which is a gel, and this is not like that in texture or look. I'm glad it's working for some people! My hair is curly but it's too darn fine for this product to work on


Good to know, thank you!  I am not sure why I assumed the Multicultural was a gel and not a cream. 

I have the Jelly Soft Curls too, and I don't like it as much as the Pillow Soft.  My hair is fine as well, just really thick and really curly.  I have to go easy on either the Jelly or Pillow Soft for sure - they are both heavy duty products!  I've actually tried using them layered (gel then cream) and that was not so good.   

The best routine I have found is to start with a leave-in conditioner (currently Beauty Protector), then apply a few drops of hair oil to my ends (currently Aveda Dry Remedy), then I use a little bit of the Pillow Soft all over, scrunch, and then finish with a non-aerosol hair spray or a spray gel (currently Herbal Essences).  And I air dry.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

My June BB is so awful.  I had cancelled all of my other accounts, because I'm fully stocked on Makeup and Bath/Lotion/Shampoos for a LONG TIME now, and I did the three-month gift subscription for the Kate Spade necklace. 

This is my first box for that three-month gift sub.  I totally want the $10 back. 






I do not ever allow myself to get sunburns, so the Coola item will never be used, the soap doesn't smell very good, the vitamins only contained two and a serving size of them is six.  The only things I would really use are the Marcelle serum, and the lip balm, but I also don't really care for the color of the lip balm. 

BB posted this on FB just now... 






"Spoiler Alert! In June all Birchbox subscribers will receive at least one of these 10 samples! See something you know and love OR something you can't wait to try? Tell us in the comments!"

I commented saying I didn't get any of that... =\  I would have loved to try any of that stuff.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> It didn't work for me sadly, and fyi, I would describe the multicultural curls as a cream, not a gel. I have the jelly soft curls which is a gel, and this is not like that in texture or look. I'm glad it's working for some people! My hair is curly but it's too darn fine for this product to work on


Try the quick curls!  It works really well for me.  I don't have fine hair, but it's a thicker cream, and I would imagine it would work really hair in thin/fine hair.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 16, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Good to know, thank you!  I am not sure why I assumed the Multicultural was a gel and not a cream.
> 
> I have the Jelly Soft Curls too, and I don't like it as much as the Pillow Soft.  My hair is fine as well, just really thick and really curly.  I have to go easy on either the Jelly or Pillow Soft for sure - they are both heavy duty products!  I've actually tried using them layered (gel then cream) and that was not so good.
> 
> The best routine I have found is to start with a leave-in conditioner (currently Beauty Protector), then apply a few drops of hair oil to my ends (currently Aveda Dry Remedy), then I use a little bit of the Pillow Soft all over, scrunch, and then finish with a non-aerosol hair spray or a spray gel (currently Herbal Essences).  And I air dry.


Oh I looked at the package and it says it's a lotion.

I haven't tried the pillow soft. I found the jelly soft made my hair pretty limp, so maybe I should try out the pillow soft. Currently I use a root volumizer (redken I think), followed by John Frieda frizze-ease curly hair reviver mousse, then with TIGI curls rock on the ends. I wish I could find ONE product that would do everything I want but that is definitely a pipe dream haha.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 16, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Try the quick curls!  It works really well for me.  I don't have fine hair, but it's a thicker cream, and I would imagine it would work really hair in thin/fine hair.


thanks for the suggestion! I'll read up on it and see if any other fine haired girls with curls have tried it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Jun 16, 2014)

@@LethalLesal Are you sure that's your June box? I just ask because that kind of looks like a welcome box, to me. (They come along with gift subscriptions and are comprised of samples from previous months.) Maybe someone who knows BB better could say, but I'm just wondering.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, if it _is_ your June box and you didn't receive one of those guaranteed samples, you might want to contact BB's costumer service. I know they're pretty good at taking care of that stuff.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @@LethalLesal Are you sure that's your June box? I just ask because that kind of looks like a welcome box, to me. (They come along with gift subscriptions and are comprised of samples from previous months.) Maybe someone who knows BB better could say, but I'm just wondering.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyway, if it _is_ your June box and you didn't receive one of those guaranteed samples, you might want to contact BB's costumer service. I know they're pretty good at taking care of that stuff.


It is a "welcome box" it says on their page, but I was already a member prior to getting this box.  Meh, it's one heck of a crappy welcome box, that's for sure!


----------



## Dashery (Jun 16, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> It is a "welcome box" it says on their page, but I was already a member prior to getting this box.  Meh, it's one heck of a crappy welcome box, that's for sure!


Haha I certainly wouldn't want vitamins. But I'm glad it wasn't your June box then! Hopefully your next few boxes will worth it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried my Davines Love Smoothing Shampoo and Conditioner this weekend and I am in love!  I'm hoarding my points to buy the full size!  So thanks to whoever found the bbjetblue code!  Looks like a good time to cancel and resub!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 16, 2014)

I am obsessed with their Jetblue Amenity Kit. also a bit sad as I have a flight from JFK-LAX in July but its like 2 days before Mint launches. -__-

They need to sell these. 




I also find it interesting that Michelle Phan and ipsy curated the Virgin transcontinental business class kits and right after Birchbox curates the transcontinental business class amenity kids for Jetblue

two pretty trendy airlines know beauty subs are cool.

Also I think the Klorane patches are in both :]


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried the Vasanti Brighten Up last night and it made my skin so smooth!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 16, 2014)

I emailed Birchbox last week about my Kate Spade necklace. I haven't noticed anyone on this forum actually receiving it.  

Anyway, they responded with a vague "oh, we'll run and check with the warehouse" but didn't give me a specific date or even an assurance I would receive it.  They did promise to follow up with me but five days later, I've heard nothing.  I only subscribed to BB because of the free necklace and it's very misleading for them to promise it if they're not going to follow through.  

I was a BB subscriber a year ago and hated all my boxes, but I also didn't know about the points system at the time.  I already have a credit because of my reviews and initial box (although I wasn't given credits for my second box), so I'm more tempted to keep the monthly box.  

I do appreciate the variety of brands they send, a good mix of high end and affordable (and thank goodness, no Nyx or Be a Bombshell like I get from Ipsy and other boxes all the time) but I wish the sizes were more generous.  

So. . has anyone received their Kate Spade necklace as promise?  Also, how do you get the "add on" items?  I never got an email about adding on the scarf.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I am obsessed with their Jetblue Amenity Kit. also a bit sad as I have a flight from JFK-LAX in July but its like 2 days before Mint launches. -__-
> 
> They need to sell these.
> 
> ...


Ummm I wish I could fly Mint ASAP.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 17, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I tried the Vasanti Brighten Up last night and it made my skin so smooth!


That has been one of the best things BB has ever turned me on.  My mom got it in her BB - I told her, "This stuff is amazing! AND a little goes a long way."


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 17, 2014)

@@Sadejane Some of the ladies in the warehouse/shipping issues thread in the BB forum have been talking about the KS necklace issue.  One poster in there (forget the name off top of my head), mentioned the BBB complaint form.  Check out the thread.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 17, 2014)

Browsing the new arrivals and saw this:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/beauty-protector-protect-and-treat-hair-masque

YAY! I hope they sample this for July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

@Sadejane  I got my Kate Spade yesterday.   It took them 5 weeks to get it to me, and I emailed them several times.


----------



## casey anne (Jun 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Browsing the new arrivals and saw this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/beauty-protector-protect-and-treat-hair-masque
> 
> YAY! I hope they sample this for July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes please!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

Always ready for more hair masks!


----------



## keewee10 (Jun 17, 2014)

one more unsub/resub question for the pros...

If i do this, will I end up with dups of items I'd sampled in the past?  or do they still maintain a history of what you've already gotten?

thanks!


----------



## AMaas (Jun 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Browsing the new arrivals and saw this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/beauty-protector-protect-and-treat-hair-masque
> 
> YAY! I hope they sample this for July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good catch!  I hope so too.  I also see the new Jouer Luminizing Cheek Tint, the Benetint Posietint lip balm, some new Laura Geller items (including the Balance &amp; Brighten foundation which is a personal fave), Juice Beauty, Aloe Source, Suki...very exciting!  And then there's Phyto.  Womp womp.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope they DO NOT start sampling Phyto hair products...yuck!  No offense to anyone who likes it, but I cannot stand that line - overhyped, overpriced, ineffective.  If I get one more tube of that mucous-y Botanical Straightening Balm frizz treatment in a sub box, I will scream.  (Beauty Bar and New Beauty Test Tube subscriptions love to send out that crap.)


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I cancelled and resubbed to get the 100 points.....then I cashed in 400 points and got the Davines Love Smooth full size shampoo and conditioner, a full size Whish Shave Cream, used the 20% off code...and only paid $17.  I'm pretty excited haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     B)


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @Sadejane  I got my Kate Spade yesterday.   It took them 5 weeks to get it to me, and I emailed them several times.


YAY finally you got it!! Let's see a picture!! I am going to call later today I think, but I wanna see ~my precious~


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 17, 2014)

Urghh BB is getting on my last nerve. Re- Kate spade necklace.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 17, 2014)

I emailed on Saturday about the necklace from the promo and they still haven't answered.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Urghh BB is getting on my last nerve. Re- Kate spade necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ButterflyGrl said:


> I emailed on Saturday about the necklace from the promo and they still haven't answered.


I just called and they gave me a response about "inventory issues" and we should all be hearing from an Audrey by the end of the week with a resolution. I am going to send a follow up email to the girl I have been communicating with just reiterating that though.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> YAY finally you got it!! Let's see a picture!! I am going to call later today I think, but I wanna see ~my precious~


here is the elusive necklace.  It has a nice weight to it and boy, is it shiny.  I will have a hard time keeping my fingerprints from showing up all the time.  The mirror is small, but it is more of a conversation piece than practical!  I like it. Wish it was in silver, though..


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 17, 2014)

I received the Benefit Push Up Liner (deluxe mini) in the mail today from Birchbox with a card saying I was a winner so people might still be getting one even if they did not get one in their box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 17, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> I received the Benefit Push Up Liner (deluxe mini) in the mail today from Birchbox with a card saying I was a winner so people might still be getting one even if they did not get one in their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


.
Yay! That gives me hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just called and they gave me a response about "inventory issues" and we should all be hearing from an Audrey by the end of the week with a resolution. I am going to send a follow up email to the girl I have been communicating with just reiterating that though.


Lovely. My rehearsal dinner is Saturday and it won't get here in time after I was told three weeks ago I'd get in a few days. I planned on giving it to my sister aka maid of honor. Birchbox broke my heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Jun 17, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Lovely. My rehearsal dinner is Saturday and it won't get here in time after I was told three weeks ago I'd get in a few days. I planned on giving it to my sister aka maid of honor. Birchbox broke my heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, no! If I had mine, I would send it to you "expedited!"


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

Psh, and NOW their automated email system says expect *up to 72 hours* for a reply!!! Mercury is in full retrograde y'all!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jun 17, 2014)

Can someone let me know what birch box does for products you received that were damaged or defective from the birch box shop? Are they going to make me try and ship them back to them?


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 17, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> Can someone let me know what birch box does for products you received that were damaged or defective from the birch box shop? Are they going to make me try and ship them back to them?


Send them an email with a picture of the problem. More than likely they will replace it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> Can someone let me know what birch box does for products you received that were damaged or defective from the birch box shop? Are they going to make me try and ship them back to them?


They'll send you a replacement.  I had my replaced item damaged, so they refunded me the money in a credit to their shop.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> They'll send you a replacement.  I had my replaced item damaged, so they refunded me the money in a credit to their shop.


Not always. If they are unable to send a replacement they will either refund the person the $10 AND/OR give the person 100 points ($10 credit).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Not always. If they are unable to send a replacement they will either refund the person the $10 AND/OR give the person 100 points ($10 credit).


Huh? 

She said damaged or defective items from their shop.

I bought a vessel with a combo of promo code, points and money. It arrived damaged, they sent me a replacement. The replacement they sent me arrived damaged.  At that point they gave me a credit to their shop which equaled the cost of the item (less the promo code I used).


----------



## AMaas (Jun 17, 2014)

My last order contained a spilled set of Ruffian polishes, and they sent me a replacement set and gave me 100 points. So I think it just depends on the situation.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Huh?
> 
> She said damaged or defective items from their shop.
> 
> I bought a vessel with a combo of promo code, points and money. It arrived damaged, they sent me a replacement. The replacement they sent me arrived damaged. At that point they gave me a credit to their shop which equaled the cost of the item (less the promo code I used).


You said that your replacement item was damaged whereas the other person just said her first order was damaged, not replacement order.
Like your first order they sent a replacement only but when your replacement was still damaged was when they credited you the full amount compared to a possible 100 point for damaged order


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 17, 2014)

Both my items were damaged. My initial purchase arrived damaged, AND my replacement was also damaged. I was also given 100 sorry points as well. Then a refunded.

I told them I didn't want another replacement sent (a third).

I think it's clear no one knows exactly how any give bb cs rep will respond. It's probably case by case.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm starting to get a bit irritated with BB Ops right now.

I e-mailed them days ago requesting more information on where my Kate Spade necklaces are. I restarted one account with the code, and opened a new account for my mom to get one for her as well, and neither one of us has received our necklaces, and they have yet to get back to me on where the heck they are.

On top of that, I used the BBSNAPTRAY code a while back on my 3rd account and haven't gotten the dang snap tray yet either, nor any information or response from their customer service.

They are usually so good at getting back to me within a day or two.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 18, 2014)

I got a reply from Chelsea Re the necklace and she said she is "reaching out to her logistics team" to get me a more clear reply and she will get right back with me as soon as she has an answer for me......

Yeah, thanks for the bullsheit double talk no information reply.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 18, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Oh, no! If I had mine, I would send it to you "expedited!"


aww you're so sweet. thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

soccerkidtlk said:


> Can someone let me know what birch box does for products you received that were damaged or defective from the birch box shop? Are they going to make me try and ship them back to them?


It depends, lately.  Normally they do not require you to ship back items, but a couple people were told to ship their's back recently. (although I don't know if the items were damaged or defective, I think they were just the wrong item?)  

The warehouse has been having a lot of issues sending incomplete items and the wrong items/color-pattern etc.  For me, I had both of these issues in recent orders.  They ended up giving me sorry points, a refund for them, and I got to keep the wrong item (dog coasters vs. flower coasters) and incomplete item (sippy straw tubler-minus the straw).  

If they have the same item in stock still, they should send you a new order (unless you request a refund instead).  If they don't have it in stock anymore or they think it might be a warehouse issue why it occurred, they'll offer you a refund.  

Just send an email, preferably with pictures, and tell them what you want to rectify the situation.  It will probably take a couple days to get a response back.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 18, 2014)

I have found if you have a damaged/broken item you get the best response with pictures of them still in the shipping box the way you opened it up. I sent an email about an item that leaked in a box and they were like that stinks, we'll send you that item again. My point was not that the item spilled/leaked, but that it also damaged the rest of the box's contents. I had the pictures, I was just too lazy to send them the first time. The follow up in which I told them I was not happy with their response, I included the pictures showing how the one leaky/broken item affected/destroyed all other items in the box. They were like oooh that's really bad here's 100 points AND we'll send you a replacement order free and we'll try to package it better. They used a box that was MUCH too large and the Karma Organic nail polish leaked due to a dented cap most likely because the box was too large and there was very little cushioning, and boy for it being organic, it REALLY messes plastic up!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I have found if you have a damaged/broken item you get the best response with pictures of them still in the shipping box the way you opened it up. I sent an email about an item that leaked in a box and they were like that stinks, we'll send you that item again. My point was not that the item spilled/leaked, but that it also damaged the rest of the box's contents. I had the pictures, I was just too lazy to send them the first time. The follow up in which I told them I was not happy with their response, I included the pictures showing how the one leaky/broken item affected/destroyed all other items in the box. They were like oooh that's really bad here's 100 points AND we'll send you a replacement order free and we'll try to package it better. They used a box that was MUCH too large and the Karma Organic nail polish leaked due to a dented cap most likely because the box was too large and there was very little cushioning, and boy for it being organic, it REALLY messes plastic up!


I think that dented cap issue on the nail polish remover was a manufacturing problem-or a BB warehouse issue (storage/moving?).  I got the same polish remover with a dented cap too.  It didn't leak though, it wasn't dented all the way through, but is hanging on by a thread.  Any more of a dent and it'd have spilled out in my box.  

-----------------

Also, just something I've paid more attention to lately... anybody who has an issue with BB, for whatever reason... when you call or email them, don't sit around waiting for them to make an offer to fix things.  When you contact them, state flat out what you want to rectify the issue- or a range of options you'd be okay with.  You can still be nice, but always be firm!  I always give a couple of options I'm okay with, and some reps have given me my first option, a few of them have given me ALL my options combined.  Most of the time the reps are great, but if you draw the short stick and get a bad one, if you're not firm about what you want you'll end up being one of the people with no added sorry points or not the resolution you wanted.  I personally make sure to let them know how unacceptable and irritated I am, but I'm not out right witchy/rude ( at least from the start).  The rep you get isn't personally the one who did wrong of course, but you as a customer have a right to voice your opinions of the company and a right to proper treatment for what you paid for.  If you're not firm, and sound kind of uber sweet/understanding in your emails, and you happen to get the bad rep, they're going to offer you the least they can get away with (like the male reps, who tend to not give sorry points out!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I have been noticing around all the Birchbox threads a lot of unequal treatment for similar issues, and some people not wanting to be mean etc to the reps.  I just thought I'd put this out there from everything I've noticed and experienced myself.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Browsing the new arrivals and saw this:
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/beauty-protector-protect-and-treat-hair-masque
> 
> YAY! I hope they sample this for July.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would love to try this! I don't think I'll ever lose loyalty to Amika but I love testing out hair masks! I straighten my hair every day so it can really use a little help sometimes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

kayess said:


> I would love to try this! I don't think I'll ever lose loyalty to Amika but I love testing out hair masks! I straighten my hair every day so it can really use a little help sometimes.


Amika is my favorite too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox sent me FOUR of them instead of one during the whole warehouse issue debacle and said I could keep them all when I offered to return the extras. The most exciting thing ever!

I wasn't super impressed with the Beauty Protector shampoo &amp; conditioner, but I love the spray &amp; the oil. Will be very curious to see how the mask works out.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 18, 2014)

YESSSSS! I opened a second account with the BBJETBLUE code hoping that the Birchbox gods would give me Laqa in Menatour... I just looked at my new account and I'm getting box 45! I don't even care that 5 of the 7 items are dupes! (I got box 27 on my regular account- I'll have 2 of the Davines products, Foie de Joie, and Egyptian magic between the two boxes this month)

*If anyone is still interested in using the above code to get a new subscription and really wants the purple laqa like I did, I think it helps to mark "trendy" under your look and say that you can never have too many makeup products.*


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ummm I wish I could fly Mint ASAP.


ugh, my best friend is in a situation where she flies first class more often than not, and it's like the only thing in life i can't help but be jealous about. we're flying economy plus to europe, and while more legroom is cool... a seat that turns into a bed is super cool. she's super sweet and always snags an extra amenity kit for me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got my box contents updated for my  newly subbed box - it's the Davines, Egyption magic, Laqa, Folle de Joie, and suki exfoliator.

That must be the common one for the late arrival subs.


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 18, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Just got my box contents updated for my  newly subbed box - it's the Davines, Egyption magic, Laqa, Folle de Joie, and suki exfoliator.
> 
> That must be the common one for the late arrival subs.


Now I want to start another sub! That's a great box.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Huh?
> 
> She said damaged or defective items from their shop.
> 
> I bought a vessel with a combo of promo code, points and money. It arrived damaged, they sent me a replacement. The replacement they sent me arrived damaged.  At that point they gave me a credit to their shop which equaled the cost of the item (less the promo code I used).


Oh! From the shop! I thought from the sampler box.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Jun 18, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> I received the Benefit Push Up Liner (deluxe mini) in the mail today from Birchbox with a card saying I was a winner so people might still be getting one even if they did not get one in their box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


did it come USPS or UPS? I have a package coming today from birchbox and thought it was the KS necklace.. Now, I'm wondering if its the liner..


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a question- I subbed to Birchbox on June 12, haven't had anything come up yet though, it just says it'll ship by June 10 (way to go on that one Birchbox). I've never subbed to them, I've been a long time Ipsy girl, but decided to give Birchbox a try since the point system is so good. Should I be getting June? If so, I want to see my box # or contents.... Ahh!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 18, 2014)

Savannarose726 said:


> I have a question- I subbed to Birchbox on June 12, haven't had anything come up yet though, it just says it'll ship by June 10 (way to go on that one Birchbox). I've never subbed to them, I've been a long time Ipsy girl, but decided to give Birchbox a try since the point system is so good. Should I be getting June? If so, I want to see my box # or contents.... Ahh!


You'll get a June box. Do you have an iPhone? DL the app and its more up to date than tracking on the website. For some reason the website says my box will ship by June 10, but the app has my box reveal.


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 18, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> You'll get a June box. Do you have an iPhone? DL the app and its more up to date than tracking on the website. For some reason the website says my box will ship by June 10, but the app has my box reveal.


I do have an iPhone... It still says it'll ship by June 11 on the app... I'll just keep checking it, hopefully it updates soon!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Now I want to start another sub! That's a great box.


I am also receiving this box on my other account (literally all the items will be dupes for me - samples I've received on my main account this month or in previous months) and I'm looking forward to it. Normally I don't really like getting perfume samples from subs but I think I'm in love with the Folle de Joie.. so much that I may need to actually start saving up my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Jun 18, 2014)

Sooo I have a subscription to Women's Health and was thumbing through it a minute ago and there's this whole section with birchbox products, and then a little blurb at the end that the July box is co branded with Women's Health. Not all that exciting, BUT they had a Beauty Protector hair mask (!!!!) featured as a product. Sorry if this is old news, I hadn't seen it in the BB shop ever. There was also a Whish CC body cream that I hadn't seen.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey ladies! =] can anyone tell me if I can purchase items from the BB shop with points and a gift card? Thank you! =]


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 18, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Hey ladies! =] can anyone tell me if I can purchase items from the BB shop with points and a gift card? Thank you! =]


Yes you can! A lot of the ladies on here like to convert their point into gift card but you can use the points and gift cards to purchase items in the shop.

Check out this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/121515-birchbox-points-what-did-or-will-you-buy/page-60

There you can see what others have bought with their points and cards.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 18, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Yes you can! A lot of the ladies on here like to convert their point into gift card but you can use the points and gift cards to purchase items in the shop.
> 
> Check out this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/121515-birchbox-points-what-did-or-will-you-buy/page-60
> 
> There you can see what others have bought with their points and cards.


Awesome! Thank you so much! =]=]


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

Cah-ching!  I resubbed on my second account (after rage cancelling in May) with the BBJETSET code.

I am getting a 7 item box!  I don't even care that I am getting hello (got on my main sub) suki (got on main sub) Laqa (maybe in color I have recieved before) and the Davines (smell is repulsive to me smells like patchouli and camp fire smoke).  Excited to try Egyptian magic.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 18, 2014)

The app tells me the box shipped, but the tracking code isn't active yet and I can't find the list of products. Must be patient....


----------



## jayeme (Jun 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Cah-ching!  I resubbed on my second account (after rage cancelling in May) with the BBJETSET code.
> 
> I am getting a 7 item box!  I don't even care that I am getting hello (got on my main sub) suki (got on main sub) Laqa (maybe in color I have recieved before) and the Davines (smell is repulsive to me smells like patchouli and camp fire smoke).  Excited to try Egyptian magic.


Nice! I have an account that I resubbed on the 12th for the CR lip stain code, and the June box still hasn't loaded yet, but I wouldn't mind getting that one! I'd like more of the Egyptian Magic and Hello, and I'd like to try the suki scrub. Plus, 7 items!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Nice! I have an account that I resubbed on the 12th for the CR lip stain code, and the June box still hasn't loaded yet, but I wouldn't mind getting that one! I'd like more of the Egyptian Magic and Hello, and I'd like to try the suki scrub. Plus, 7 items!


I was tempted to resub for the lip stain code but was patient!  I am pleased with a 7 item box!  And I looked and apparently the Davines OI is the stuff I tried on my main account and that smells like patchouli and camp smoke-to me.  So maybe the Davines Love stuff will be something I like the smell of!

Hope you get a box that has stuff you want!


----------



## cstar_1 (Jun 18, 2014)

@@Savannarose726 My sister and I both subscribed on the 9th and my box updated yesterday and hers updated today.  No idea when it will ship but we both have tracking codes now too.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Cah-ching!  I resubbed on my second account (after rage cancelling in May) with the BBJETSET code.
> 
> I am getting a 7 item box!  I don't even care that I am getting hello (got on my main sub) suki (got on main sub) Laqa (maybe in color I have recieved before) and the Davines (smell is repulsive to me smells like patchouli and camp fire smoke).  Excited to try Egyptian magic.


This is what I'm getting, too! I agree that the Davines all in one spray does not smell good... but if you haven't tried the shampoo and conditioner yet, you should give it a try. I think it might be my new favorite thing! It's completely different from the all in one spray.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

katyrn said:


> This is what I'm getting, too! I agree that the Davines all in one spray does not smell good... but if you haven't tried the shampoo and conditioner yet, you should give it a try. I think it might be my new favorite thing! It's completely different from the all in one spray.


I will totally give it a try!  I did not realize that the Davines OI and the Love were different things.  I like adventure and trying new things but the Davines OI I gagged!  I still put it on my hair though but it was so repulsive smelling to me!  Can't wait to see what this one smells like!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jun 18, 2014)

So, what exactly do you use the Egyptian Magic Cream for? I got a sample in my box and I'm curious how other people are using it.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 18, 2014)

curlytails said:


> So, what exactly do you use the Egyptian Magic Cream for? I got a sample in my box and I'm curious how other people are using it.


It's just a multipurpose item, like an ointment. Personally I think Egyptian magic is over hyped especially for the price. 
I want to resub using the code but don't really want the Egyptian Magic lol

I remember paying $30 something for it and it is just like Aquaphor.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 18, 2014)

My box should be here tomorrow. 

I have Box 11.  7 products, the 3 Davines, the Egyptian mask cream, a perfume sample ( of course- I hate them), a Suki cleansing scrub and a* PURPLE *Laqa lip pencil.

*Is this an exciting box? I never really know with Birchbox unless I see the master list. Is there one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 18, 2014)

Gah, I really wish my account that I resubbed with the Jet Blue code would update so I could see what I'm getting. XD


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 18, 2014)

curlytails said:


> So, what exactly do you use the Egyptian Magic Cream for? I got a sample in my box and I'm curious how other people are using it.


I know it seems like it's really thick and scary to put on your face, but there was a time a couple of years ago that my skin broke out horribly and I had lots of cystic acne and scarring. I took very tiny amounts of the egyptian magic and melted it with my fingertips and applied it very thinly over my face and I'm telling you- it really worked wonders. My skin looked so much better in just 24 hours and almost healed in a week of using it. I don't think it would be my regular moisturizer as it is a bit thick for that, but it really works well in regards to wound care and being very moisturizing!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't super excited about the Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser, but I really ended up liking it. Other than that I really didn't like anything else in my box, which I THINK was box 43.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I will totally give it a try!  I did not realize that the Davines OI and the Love were different things.  I like adventure and trying new things but the Davines OI I gagged!  I still put it on my hair though but it was so repulsive smelling to me!  Can't wait to see what this one smells like!


The Love smells more floral, somewhat like roses. I ended up buying the conditioner after trading for the shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo by itself made my hair kind of stiff but the conditioner was great with it. The conditioner is thick like a mask and I only use it once a week or my hair gets too soft and light.

On another note I really hate UPS, they said that no one was here, they always leave packages at the front door, there is a balcony  type area by the front door that you can hide packages behind or they can put it in our USPS bin we have since our mailbox(and wall/gate) was smashed by a car. I am usually one of the last stops on their way back to UPS and he "stopped" at 6:06. He did not even take the "shortcut" past my house or we would have heard. I really want my hairbrush so people can stop stealing mine! Also my Bodum Tea cup and free Skull Candy earbuds.

BTW anyone in need of a new brush I highly recommend this one, my husband and daughter will use no other. Maybe I should have ordered 2!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/accessories/hair-brushes-combs/spornette-luxury-cushion


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The Love smells more floral, somewhat like roses. I ended up buying the conditioner after trading for the shampoo and conditioner. The shampoo by itself made my hair kind of stiff but the conditioner was great with it. The conditioner is thick like a mask and I only use it once a week or my hair gets too soft and light.
> 
> On another note I really hate UPS, they said that no one was here, they always leave packages at the front door, there is a balcony  type area by the front door that you can hide packages behind or they can put it in our USPS bin we have since our mailbox(and wall/gate) was smashed by a car. I am usually one of the last stops on their way back to UPS and he "stopped" at 6:06. He did not even take the "shortcut" past my house or we would have heard. I really want my hairbrush so people can stop stealing mine! Also my Bodum Tea cup and free Skull Candy earbuds.
> 
> ...


Good to know about the Love!  I am now excited to try it!

And thanks for the brush review.  I bought one I don't love and have been debating on which brush to get.

Ugh UPS is the worst.  They leave my packages on my porch which is hidden from the street by a bush.  I always crack up when one of the UPS drivers attempts to cover the package with my door mat.  It is a bunch of interlocking rectangles with unfilled middles! lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2014)

Heeey, that's the brush I use! I love it. I also have the Mini Wonders to carry in purses/bags, and I just ordered a Big Wonder because I think it might work better for pulling my hair in a knot than the full-sized one.

And patchouli and campfire smoke totally sounds like a perfume Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab would sell and I would buy.


----------



## AMaas (Jun 19, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> It's just a multipurpose item, like an ointment. Personally I think Egyptian magic is over hyped especially for the price.
> 
> I want to resub using the code but don't really want the Egyptian Magic lol
> 
> I remember paying $30 something for it and it is just like Aquaphor.


Actually, Aquaphor and Egyptian Magic are not the same at all. Aquaphor is 40% petroleum and also contains Mineral Oil.

Egyptian Magic is made of totally natural ingredients like Olive Oil, Honey and Bee Pollen.

Texture-wise, they are similar at first, but Aquaphor sits on top of your skin like an ointment whereas Egyptian Magic turns into an oil and melts into your skin.

I agree Egyptian Magic is pricey, though! Luckily a little goes a long way.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 19, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Actually, Aquaphor and Egyptian Magic are not the same at all. Aquaphor is 40% petroleum and also contains Mineral Oil.
> 
> Egyptian Magic is made of totally natural ingredients like Olive Oil, Honey and Bee Pollen.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean like the actual make of it. For me personally they both do the exact same thinking. Aquaphor melts into my skin or at least absorbs into my skin lol I love putting on a thin layer and my skin just sucks it up and my face is just so soft and plump the next day. Or just put it on some rough patches on my skin.

I guess it's just a personal preference. Egyptian Magic is too pricey for when Aquaphor does the same thing that I use Egyptian Magic.

I don't want to get that product on a different account and still get a chance to get it on my main account lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 19, 2014)

Can someone please tell me if I can have two boxes come from the same account or do I need to set up a new account with a different email? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can someone please tell me if I can have two boxes come from the same account or do I need to set up a new account with a different email? Thanks in advance!


You would need to set up a new account with a different email, but you can use the same name, address, credit card, etc. 

Make sure you use your referral link from your original account so you get your 50 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

Has anyone who has Box #45 actually received their box yet? If so, did you get the purple or coral LAQA?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Jun 19, 2014)

This is my first post on this site, but I've been reading these threads for two months. Ah! I'm so excited. My box arrived yesterday (Box 41). It's a 7 item box, plus I got the free benefit pushup eyeliner sample! I love surprises and I'm thrilled for a 70 point box!


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 19, 2014)

cstar_1 said:


> @@Savannarose726 My sister and I both subscribed on the 9th and my box updated yesterday and hers updated today. No idea when it will ship but we both have tracking codes now too.


Thanks love! Mine updated too finally and showed the contents of my box! So much fun!'


----------



## Savannarose726 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like my first box is 44!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 19, 2014)

FabulousIntrovert said:


> This is my first post on this site, but I've been reading these threads for two months. Ah! I'm so excited. My box arrived yesterday (Box 41). It's a 7 item box, plus I got the free benefit pushup eyeliner sample! I love surprises and I'm thrilled for a 70 point box!


Welcome!  That is so exciting!!!  You will have to tell us how you like the liner.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 19, 2014)

I got an email from Sephora with a link to buy the new benefit liner - it's a presale, today only. It's $24 though, not sure I want to spend that much  :wacko:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> I got an email from Sephora with a link to buy the new benefit liner - it's a presale, today only. It's $24 though, not sure I want to spend that much  :wacko:


Yeah I'm waiting 'til Birchbox has it in stock so I can use points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $24 is a little pricey for a liner I've never tried before.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 19, 2014)

KS Necklace Update - Finally got a reply to my email (sent over the weekend) from "Audrey", here 'tis.  I'm not impressed, I'm not patient, and I really just want my necklace! (Insert mini tantrum here)

"Hi Leigh,

Thanks for writing in!

I'm so sorry for the delay in receiving your Kate Spade Saturday necklace. I have just reached out to our warehouse about this issue and will be updating you shortly. I highly appreciate your patience during this time.

Best,

Audrey"


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting 'til Birchbox has it in stock so I can use points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $24 is a little pricey for a liner I've never tried before.


That's my reaction to just about everything nowadays. So excited that Posiebalm is in the Birchbox shop now! I'm holding off for a couple of months in the hope it shows up in a sub box/bag first, though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> That's my reaction to just about everything nowadays. So excited that Posiebalm is in the Birchbox shop now! I'm holding off for a couple of months in the hope it shows up in a sub box/bag first, though.


I have the Posiebalm in my cart for my next big purchase, but I will be ridiculously excited if a mini version shows up in a sub box. MINIS!! :wub:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2014)

Eeeeeh I got one of the Benefit samples!! \o/ I'm soooo delighted. I don't usually like gel eyeliner even though eyeliner is my go-to makeup because gel is a hassle. I'm so excited to try this and probably guy it too 8D


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 19, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> KS Necklace Update - Finally got a reply to my email (sent over the weekend) from "Audrey", here 'tis.  I'm not impressed, I'm not patient, and I really just want my necklace! (Insert mini tantrum here)
> 
> "Hi Leigh,
> 
> ...


I got the exact same response from Audrey. Thanks for the vague non-answer, birchbox! Now give me my freaking necklace. Making matters worse, I convinced my sister to sign up for the free necklace and now I'm feeling very guilty because she still doesn't have it either.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

For those waiting for their KS necklace - did you check UPS choice?  Change the view to table view and scroll to "Show Shipment History" and click on that link.  See if there is one from Birchbox there that weighs .40 pounds.  The delivery date should say "not available"

if there is one like that, contact BB with that information and ask about it.  That is how I got them to ship out my necklace - only they sent it priority USPS mail.   I still have that UPS information still there in my shipment history - lol

this is what I wrote to them originally (this was last week on the 12th and I got my necklace on the 16th)



> Hi Jenna
> 
> I was wondering if there was any movement on my Kate Spade necklace. I
> haven't seen anything in my mailbox.
> ...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> You would need to set up a new account with a different email, but you can use the same name, address, credit card, etc.
> 
> Make sure you use your referral link from your original account so you get your 50 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the reply! Almost forgot about the referral link! You guys are the best resource for deals and stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 19, 2014)

Still waiting for my June box on one of my accounts! The original box was picked up on june 4th by slowgistics and hasn't moved since. The replacement box was picked up this Monday and hasn't moved since then as well. Please get going, I really want that box! It's way better than my original and no dupes.


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm getting the same "late" box that someone posted earlier, not sure of the number.







Not super excited about neon purple lip stuff, but the rest looks interesting (and I'm getting the Cynthia Rowley lip stain too).


----------



## Wida (Jun 19, 2014)

I finally got my June box today and I was shocked to find that I was an early access winner for the benefit eyeliner! Yay! I never win anything, so it made my day.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

AMaas said:


> Actually, Aquaphor and Egyptian Magic are not the same at all. Aquaphor is 40% petroleum and also contains Mineral Oil.
> 
> Egyptian Magic is made of totally natural ingredients like Olive Oil, Honey and Bee Pollen.
> 
> ...


Anybody interested in Egyptian Magic, but doesn't want to pay BB's prices--- look at Amazon.  They have it cheaper.  There is also another product, called Sweet Blessed Bee Magic Cream, which is even cheaper, and has the same ingredients.  

I ended up buying the Sweet Blessed kind, been using it 3 days now, and it has worked miracles.  I get rosacea bumps on upper cheeks (like zits but they take forever to go away), and cystic acne on my chin.  It healed up my face already, and nothing new has popped up.  I love this stuff!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Anybody interested in Egyptian Magic, but doesn't want to pay BB's prices--- look at Amazon.  They have it cheaper.  There is also another product, called Sweet Blessed Bee Magic Cream, which is even cheaper, and has the same ingredients.
> 
> I ended up buying the Sweet Blessed kind, been using it 3 days now, and it has worked miracles.  I get rosacea bumps on upper cheeks (like zits but they take forever to go away), and cystic acne on my chin.  It healed up my face already, and nothing new has popped up.  I love this stuff!


I've seen the Egyptian Magic at Costco.  I don't recall the sizes or prices though (I think it was two containers).


----------



## kira685 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I've seen the Egyptian Magic at Costco.  I don't recall the sizes or prices though (I think it was two containers).


I don't remember the sizes, but it looks like the full size jars and there are 2 in the pack for $39.99


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 19, 2014)

Doesn't sound like we're getting the necklaces!! But I did get a $20 gift card...


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 19, 2014)

TippyAG said:


> Doesn't sound like we're getting the necklaces!! But I did get a $20 gift card...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 19, 2014)

I had actually forgotten all about the necklaces, but yay for the giftcard!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a question, what about the people who were supposed to get the KS necklace as an add-on, do they get the necklace after all? Or is Birchbox sending them the same 'sorry' email and gc?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Have $20 to spend and a 25% coupon code!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

I had done the necklace promo with one three month sub I gifted myself as well as subbing one account to get it. I'll take $40 off a full size item in the store though.


----------



## flynt (Jun 19, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I have a question, what about the people who were supposed to get the KS necklace as an add-on, do they get the necklace after all? Or is Birchbox sending them the same 'sorry' email and gc?


There was one other person on the board besides myself that I remember that requested the necklace as an add on and both of us got a refund and 100 sorry points.  I had signed up for my account with a 100 point code so logically  I know it works out the same as a 20$ gc but kinda annoying for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for a refunded amount to show back in your bank account?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

the necklace was selling on their site for $45.00, so I think they should have comp'd for that.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the code they sent was a gift card code, or a coupon code?

I mean, I understand why they didn't comp $45 considering it was a promo and we didn't actually pay for it. I was expecting like "sorry here's 100 points" so the $20 was nicer than I expected, although I would genuinely rather have the necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm getting the same "late" box that someone posted earlier, not sure of the number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I got. It's box 11 according to the header on my page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Best thing about it is that there are 7 items to review for points, IMO. 

Can we review the Mermaid box for points? I'm not doing it for nothing.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yay!!! Have $20 to spend and a 25% coupon code!


If your 20$ is from the necklace thing, they sent it as a promo code, not store credit/points...you wouldn't be able to use both on the same order together.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone know if the code they sent was a gift card code, or a coupon code?
> 
> I mean, I understand why they didn't comp $45 considering it was a promo and we didn't actually pay for it. I was expecting like "sorry here's 100 points" so the $20 was nicer than I expected, although I would genuinely rather have the necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was sent as a promo type code.  You'll have to put it in the promo code box, and skip on any other codes for discounts. :-\


----------



## jayeme (Jun 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> It was sent as a promo type code.  You'll have to put it in the promo code box, and skip on any other codes for discounts. :-\


If it's a promo code but it's just $20 off $20, use it to buy gift cards and then use the gift cards in an order with a promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone know if the code they sent was a gift card code, or a coupon code?
> 
> I mean, I understand why they didn't comp $45 considering it was a promo and we didn't actually pay for it. I was expecting like "sorry here's 100 points" so the $20 was nicer than I expected, although I would genuinely rather have the necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



It's a gift card code!  I just tried it out along with other gift card codes and found out you can stack it just like any other gift card codes.  =)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> It's a gift card code!  I just tried it out along with other gift card codes and found out you can stack it just like any other gift card codes.  =)


Hmm, good to know.  The email I got said it was a promo code, not gift code.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the general consensus on using the LAQA Lip Lube pencil which clearly states "* Made in China*"?

Are most who got it using it or skipping it? I got bright purple and don't love the color.. Was going to buy one in the BB store in a softer hue until I saw the country of origin. 

Is it safe or is it iffy? Need opinions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 20, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Hmm, good to know.  The email I got said it was a promo code, not gift code.


They might've wanted it to sound like a promo code so you won't stack them or something of the sort since they know Makeup Talkers would be all over doing just that haha.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 20, 2014)

For those with the $20 codes, did you get the necklace as an add on or with the sign up promo. I last heard from someone a week ago saying they were checking with the warehouse on it.. And nothing since.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 20, 2014)

bluemustang said:


> For those with the $20 codes, did you get the necklace as an add on or with the sign up promo. I last heard from someone a week ago saying they were checking with the warehouse on it.. And nothing since.


The codes are coming for the people who used the code on new subscriptions to get the necklace for free.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What's the general consensus on using the LAQA Lip Lube pencil which clearly states "* Made in China*"?
> 
> Are most who got it using it or skipping it? I got bright purple and don't love the color.. Was going to buy one in the BB store in a softer hue until I saw the country of origin.
> 
> Is it safe or is it iffy? Need opinions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.


check the ingredients. if the quality of the product is good, then being made in China is not an automatic red flag. Lots of high end items are manufactured in China, (if you are against the exploitation of chinese factory workers on the other hand then I couldn't tell you what to do with it.)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 20, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> check the ingredients. if the quality of the product is good, then being made in China is not an automatic red flag. Lots of high end items are manufactured in China, (if you are against the exploitation of chinese factory workers on the other hand then I couldn't tell you what to do with it.)


Thanks. I do not remember enough about chemistry to know if *all* the ingredients are safe.The only thing which jumps out at me is . Butyl Hydroxy Toluene, but I think the FDA allows BHA and BHT in USA-produced cosmetics. It might be  an environmental hazard for those working with chemicals long- term.

I have the Menatour  pencil and Birchbox says it contains:

Menatour: Octyl Palmitate, Polyisobutene, BIS-DIGLYCERYL POLYACYLADIPATE-2, MICA, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Ozokerite, Ceresin, Polyethylene, Beeswax, MENTHA PIPERITA, Propylparaben, Butyl Hydroxy Toluene, D&amp;C Red No. 27 Al Lake (CI 45410), Titanium Dioxid (CI 77891), FD&amp;C BLUE No.1 Al Lake (CI 42090)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What's the general consensus on using the LAQA Lip Lube pencil which clearly states "* Made in China*"?
> 
> Are most who got it using it or skipping it? I got bright purple and don't love the color.. Was going to buy one in the BB store in a softer hue until I saw the country of origin.
> 
> Is it safe or is it iffy? Need opinions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.


I actually really love the purple Laqa lip balm. It's moisturizing and a really wearable shade, looks much softer on. And it's minty fresh!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 20, 2014)

flynt said:


> There was one other person on the board besides myself that I remember that requested the necklace as an add on and both of us got a refund and 100 sorry points.  I had signed up for my account with a 100 point code so logically  I know it works out the same as a 20$ gc but kinda annoying for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for answering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 20, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> check the ingredients. if the quality of the product is good, then being made in China is not an automatic red flag. Lots of high end items are manufactured in China, (if you are against the exploitation of chinese factory workers on the other hand then I couldn't tell you what to do with it.)


Problem is, the ingredients on the label may not be what's in the product......that's been the issue with some Chinese-made cosmetic/health&amp;beauty/food products.  Substitution of cheaper ingredients.


----------



## camel11 (Jun 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thanks. I do not remember enough about chemistry to know if *all* the ingredients are safe.The only thing which jumps out at me is . Butyl Hydroxy Toluene, but I think the FDA allows BHA and BHT in USA-produced cosmetics. It might be  an environmental hazard for those working with chemicals long- term.
> 
> I have the Menatour  pencil and Birchbox says it contains:
> 
> Menatour: Octyl Palmitate, Polyisobutene, BIS-DIGLYCERYL POLYACYLADIPATE-2, MICA, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Ozokerite, Ceresin, Polyethylene, Beeswax, MENTHA PIPERITA, Propylparaben, Butyl Hydroxy Toluene, D&amp;C Red No. 27 Al Lake (CI 45410), Titanium Dioxid (CI 77891), FD&amp;C BLUE No.1 Al Lake (CI 42090)


I can't answer the China question for you... that's really a personal choice! I avoid but love LAQA products.  EWG hasn't examined this newer product, but the others are rated with a 1 which is pretty great, and makes me happy because I love their stuff and try to only use clean products. 

http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/search.php?query=LAQA&amp;h=Search


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what the cutoff is for ordering a month's box? Like when can I order a new sub but get July's box as my first box, not June's?

I want to use that BBJET code for a new sub but I don't need another June box, and I know I'm walking a dangerous line of waiting too long and the code won't work anymore.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Does anyone know what the cutoff is for ordering a month's box? Like when can I order a new sub but get July's box as my first box, not June's?
> 
> I want to use that BBJET code for a new sub but I don't need another June box, and I know I'm walking a dangerous line of waiting too long and the code won't work anymore.


Are you resubscribing on an account that already received a June box? If so, they won't send another one. You'll just be pre-paying for July. If not, they seem to move it around, and even when the confirmation screen says July, they might still decide to send June if the month hasn't ended.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you resubscribing on an account that already received a June box? If so, they won't send another one. You'll just be pre-paying for July. If not, they seem to move it around, and even when the confirmation screen says July, they might still decide to send June if the month hasn't ended.


Nope brand new account- trying to get 50 points for a referral + 100 bbjetblue points.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the canned email response earlier in the week about "reaching out to the warehouse" or someplace and I got the $20.00 code yesterday. I used the FB promo code for the free necklace with the new sub. I later rage cancelled that sub, so I really never thought I would get the necklace, so I feel pretty good about the whole thing.  Now I just need a promo code to stack with this gift code and I'm all set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Jun 20, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Does anyone know what the cutoff is for ordering a month's box? Like when can I order a new sub but get July's box as my first box, not June's?
> 
> I want to use that BBJET code for a new sub but I don't need another June box, and I know I'm walking a dangerous line of waiting too long and the code won't work anymore.


I got an e-mail with a different promo, and it said to order by June 23rd. I have no idea when BBJET expires, though.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

Cross posted from the Warehouse Thread - 

Just got off the phone with the rep who coincidentally was the rep I had been emailing with this whole time. She apologized a lot and did say they had been going back on forth on what do with this promo. I think everyone (_hopefully_) who actually paid for the necklace eventually ended up getting it, but they couldn't get KS to give them an accurate date on when they'd be able to ship us promo-people the necklace. Instead of continuing the run around of it will ship in X weeks, they decided to bite the bullet and send us the email. 

She did sound very sincere in her apology and disappointed that she couldn't get us the necklaces. It sounded like a case of a promo gone rogue (aka posted on multiple promo sites/code kept working long after it was supposed to expire) + supplier not meeting the higher demand + mercury in retrograde. All in all, while I am still slightly sad to not have le pretty necklace, I now have a crap ton of points to spend and TREAT MAH SELF.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad the necklace code/gift card worked with my main account. I cancelled the account I bought the necklace on and it only has 70 points and no free shipping. I ended up buying Løv Organic tea and the small rosanna vessel and something from my Summer Swapees wishilist but I forgot to add a pick two! I got 20% off used 100 points and payed $1.92 out of pocket!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2014)

The skull candy promo code is a great one, my husband highjacked them and my phone I was listening to music on 30 minutes after I got them. We were quite impressed. His reaction is that if $50 earbuds are that good than he needs a pair of Bose earbuds sometime in the near future. Men!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 20, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The skull candy promo code is a great one, my husband highjacked them and my phone I was listening to music on 30 minutes after I got them. We were quite impressed. His reaction is that if $50 earbuds are that good than he needs a pair of Bose earbuds sometime in the near future. Men!


I got my headphones in the mail and I love them.  I've been using them more than my beats, lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the skull candy promo as well! Loving them! Plus they're just so cute. Thinking about making another order and getting a backup set.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so tempted by the Skull Candy earbuds but then I just think if I have to spend at least $60, I might as well get 20% off the purchase instead.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 20, 2014)

caseybean025 said:


> I got the skull candy promo as well! Loving them! Plus they're just so cute. Thinking about making another order and getting a backup set.


I would be probably be all over this if I had not just placed a HUMUNGO order last week! I got over $200 worth or goodies with my points and a 30% off discount for my 30th box! It should be at home waiting for me... I am so excited. TGIF to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a July thread up? I just saw on instagram about them shooting part 1 of the July sneak peek and they mentioned that we will have a choice in our July sample.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 20, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm so tempted by the Skull Candy earbuds but then I just think if I have to spend at least $60, I might as well get 20% off the purchase instead.


I felt the same way, but 20% off $60 is $12 and I think the headphones are worth at least that, if not more.. skullcandy headphones usually retail for around $20, and these have a mic as well, so i'd say they're probably worth $30. the box says the mic is only compatible with certain apple products, but it works great with my samsung note 3!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jun 20, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I felt the same way, but 20% off $60 is $12 and I think the headphones are worth at least that, if not more.. skullcandy headphones usually retail for around $20, and these have a mic as well, so i'd say they're probably worth $30. the box says the mic is only compatible with certain apple products, but it works great with my samsung note 3!


The Marshalls near me has skull candy headphones for $8 but they don't come with the cute pouches.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 20, 2014)

The headphones retail for $50. I got them and they are worth far more than a 20% off for me. I have a hard time with ear-in headphones but these fit perfectly and don't fall out easily plus they are so cute.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 20, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> The headphones retail for $50. I got them and they are worth far more than a 20% off for me. I have a hard time with ear-in headphones but these fit perfectly and don't fall out easily plus they are so cute.


Same here! My ear canals are tiny and most ear buds actually kind of hurt my ears, plus they fall out. I swapped out the silicone part for the smaller one and it's a perfect fit! I used them while running the other day and they didn't fall out like my regular ones do. And sound quality is definitely great as far as ear buds go.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 20, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> The Marshalls near me has skull candy headphones for $8 but they don't come with the cute pouches.


My TJMAXX stocks these as a regular item and they're between $8 and $15 bucks.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2014)

These aren't the cheap ones. My son and daughter both have skull candy headphones from Marshalls but I made my daughter buy the cheapest model since she loses everything and there is a huge difference. They have a huge range of quality within the brand. These retail for $49.99 and cheap as I am I would probably pay that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 20, 2014)

wadedl said:


> These aren't the cheap ones. My son and daughter both have skull candy headphones from Marshalls but I made my daughter buy the cheapest model since she loses everything and there is a huge difference. They have a huge range of quality within the brand. These retail for $49.99 and cheap as I am I would probably pay that.


Good to know!  We are a skullcandy family too.  My 15 year old daughter likes to put them through the washer and dryer, so she is banned to the cheapies also.  We have 3 pairs of the hugely expensive over the ear cans and they sound so nice.  It's a great brand with a great cost spread.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

Which color/pattern did everyone choose for their Skull Candy earphones?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2014)

Blue and Aubergine two of my favorite colors!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 20, 2014)

Sound like great headphones! Unsure whether to do that or my 25% code....


----------



## MaryJane80 (Jun 20, 2014)

When did the box content show up for those of you who opened a new account to use the 100 point code?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

I got the $20 off code (would have preferred the necklace, but hey, I'm still getting jewelry!), and had $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue code, so... this happened. I've been wanting to start collecting the Alhambra vessels for awhile.  And at this point, I'm pretty insanely addicted to the Pick Twos.  So for $2?  Hellz yes.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I got the $20 off code (would have preferred the necklace, but hey, I'm still getting jewelry!), and had $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue code, so... this happened. I've been wanting to start collecting the Alhambra vessels for awhile.  And at this point, I'm pretty insanely addicted to the Pick Twos.  So for $2?  Hellz yes.
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*


I just put that Swarovski ring in my favorites.  It's so beautiful.  I hope it is still in stock next month because I'm not planning on ordering this month.

Also, you should totally post a photo when you get it so we can all see the shiny prettiness!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 20, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I just put that Swarovski ring in my favorites.  It's so beautiful.  I hope it is still in stock next month because I'm not planning on ordering this month.
> 
> Also, you should totally post a photo when you get it so we can all see the shiny prettiness!


@@LuckyMoon I will!  I looked at all the other Swarovski ones and there was just something about that combo of gold and smokey topaz that just made me think I'll be wearing it every day this fall!

ETA: Dang it, there's matching earrings.  I NEED THEM. I must complete the set, I gotta catch 'em all!



Spoiler


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I got the $20 off code (would have preferred the necklace, but hey, I'm still getting jewelry!), and had $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue code, so... this happened. I've been wanting to start collecting the Alhambra vessels for awhile.  And at this point, I'm pretty insanely addicted to the Pick Twos.  So for $2?  Hellz yes.
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*


Ooooo, those vessels are really pretty!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

@ oh snap, that ring IS quite pretty!! May have just added it to my cart!!

*Edit, gahh, can't decide!! I really like the baguette ones too!! Also, a little worried about biggest size being 7!

DOUBLE EDIT - zomg, this Kitsch Chevron Bun Pin is so so cute


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @ oh snap, that ring IS quite pretty!! May have just added it to my cart!!
> 
> *Edit, gahh, can't decide!! I really like the baguette ones too!! Also, a little worried about biggest size being 7!
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT - zomg, this Kitsch Chevron Bun Pin is so so cute


I was this close to buying the bun pin, but I googled imaged it and it looked huge- like could be a crown huge. So probably not appropriate for my uber conservative office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

MaryJane80 said:


> Is there a July thread up? I just saw on instagram about them shooting part 1 of the July sneak peek and they mentioned that we will have a choice in our July sample.


There wasn't, but now there is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132948-birchbox-july-2014-spoilers/


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@LuckyMoon I will!  I looked at all the other Swarovski ones and there was just something about that combo of gold and smokey topaz that just made me think I'll be wearing it every day this fall!
> 
> ETA: Dang it, there's matching earrings.  I NEED THEM. I must complete the set, I gotta catch 'em all!
> 
> ...


Man, that lavender makes me wish I wore jewelry!

(I may or may not have hundreds of dollars worth of Swarovski beads from years back when I made and wore jewelry.  Awwk!  Shiny!)


----------



## flynt (Jun 20, 2014)

So I cancelled my second account because of necklace cancellation grudge but the jetblue code suckered me into resubscribing (I had 190 points; no way would I let 90 points go to waste).  I figured I'd get one of the 2 boxes with laqa that most of the other late subscribers are getting.  But I checked the app and I'm getting a completely different box.  Sad because it's not a 7 item box but good because decent sizes of stuff I wanted to try.

I'm getting box 2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb2 with:

-Evologie cleanser

-Cynthia Rowley lip stain

-Paula's Choice moisturizer with retinol

-Dr. Hauschka body wash

-Catherine Malandrino perfume

The skincare really fits my concerns with nice sizes going off the pic and the lip stain will be fun.  The body wash is a dupe with my main account and perfume is perfume but it's prob one of the best second boxes I could have gotten considering how nice my main box was.

Plus 160 points for 10$!  I am ready for the next LE box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I felt the same way, but 20% off $60 is $12 and I think the headphones are worth at least that, if not more.. skullcandy headphones usually retail for around $20, and these have a mic as well, so i'd say they're probably worth $30. the box says the mic is only compatible with certain apple products, but it works great with my samsung note 3!


Ooh I didn't realize it has a mic! That's a definite plus. I wonder if it'd work with my Galaxy S4.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

So jealous of all these awesome June boxes I see other people getting. There were soooo many different things I wanted to try this month and instead I got 3 dupes of the ultimate punishment box: GIlchrist &amp; Soames, Coola, perfume, shampoo/conditioner, with the only new and exciting thing being Vasanti Brighten Up.

Don't you get it, Birchbox? You sent me an awesome first box and I threw money at you buying full sizes of almost everything in it. You send me a bunch crap I don't want, I don't buy full sizes and I keep my money and just try desperately to swap to sample the stuff I'm actually interested in. Plus send me three of something and no matter how awesome it is, I don't need to buy more any time soon. /bitter rant


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 21, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The skull candy promo code is a great one, my husband highjacked them and my phone I was listening to music on 30 minutes after I got them. We were quite impressed. His reaction is that if $50 earbuds are that good than he needs a pair of Bose earbuds sometime in the near future. Men!


Ugh, I want to use that promo the flower ones are seriously calling to me, but I seriously do not need anymore headphones. -____-

I literally have a pair of the new pink beats coming to me for my trip because my logic was "this pair is too big and won't travel well, and this pair is too small and earbuds hurt after a while":/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, maybe everyone already knew this and I'm the last one to the party, but you don't even need to spend $60 to get the earbuds. The subtotal just has to be $60 so if you're spending $50 and getting a mystery pack, it works! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Okay, maybe everyone already knew this and I'm the last one to the party, but you don't even need to spend $60 to get the earbuds. The subtotal just has to be $60 so if you're spending $50 and getting a mystery pack, it works! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is exactly what I did when I first ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely makes it worth skipping the 20% off code. Actually, I think it was my first and only order using a code for a gwp instead of a percentage off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Jun 21, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I got the $20 off code (would have preferred the necklace, but hey, I'm still getting jewelry!), and had $10 in points from the BB/Jetblue code, so... this happened. I've been wanting to start collecting the Alhambra vessels for awhile.  And at this point, I'm pretty insanely addicted to the Pick Twos.  So for $2?  Hellz yes.
> 
> Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Skinny Black Diamond Swarovski Teardrop Stackable Ring* *Size* Size 7 R48(G)C - BlkDiam - 7 1 $18.00 *Rosanna Alhambra Medium Vessel* 94903 1 $22.00 *Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* 5823 1 $10.00 Subtotal $50.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off $35+ Product Orders, LETSGO20, Free Sample Pack with $35+ Purchase) -$18.00 100 reward points -$10.00 Gift Card (redacted) -$20.00 *Grand Total* *$2.00*


Ahhhh you just enabled me without knowing it! I have been wanting to try the Stila Stay All Day liner for quite awhile now and Birchbox happens to have the grey color that I'm most interested in. I have an anniversary code this month but I didn't really want anything else, and what good is Stila when I can't get a mystery sample pack.

BUT the ring, the pick two, and the eyeliner total $30.02 and I happened to have $30.01 in store credit. Destiny! I did end up going with the white opal though, mostly because I liked the idea of it being iridescent I guess. I considered the other one but I have a similarly colored ring that went missing recently and my heart is set on retrieving it.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 21, 2014)

girlwithclass said:


> This is exactly what I did when I first ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definitely makes it worth skipping the 20% off code. Actually, I think it was my first and only order using a code for a gwp instead of a percentage off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did one before, for that iPhone case. I think that one ou had to be 35 though. Other than that, I refuse to buy an order without a 20% off code. And kind of off topic but not really, those spend 35, get 35 points code is crap.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So jealous of all these awesome June boxes I see other people getting. There were soooo many different things I wanted to try this month and instead I got 3 dupes of the ultimate punishment box: GIlchrist &amp; Soames, Coola, perfume, shampoo/conditioner, with the only new and exciting thing being Vasanti Brighten Up.
> 
> Don't you get it, Birchbox? You sent me an awesome first box and I threw money at you buying full sizes of almost everything in it. You send me a bunch crap I don't want, I don't buy full sizes and I keep my money and just try desperately to swap to sample the stuff I'm actually interested in. Plus send me three of something and no matter how awesome it is, I don't need to buy more any time soon. /bitter rant


Did you unsub/resub with the same promo code on the three accounts?  I've noticed that people who use a particular promo code in a particular month tend to get the same box.  Three unsub/resubs + the same promo code on each = three of the same box.  And I think the box contents of the boxes from the promo codes are sadder than non-promo code boxes, so I'll only use the promo code if it's a good enough promo code that I won't care if I get a box of liquid liner and sunblock, like 100 points since 100 points for the promo + 10 points for the resub + 50 points for review = $16 (yes, I know I'll have to find another 40 points somewhere, but I usually have points left over from the last time I did this waiting for me to get enough to flip to a GC, so sometimes one month of unsub/resub ends up putting me over the edge for $20).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Did you unsub/resub with the same promo code on the three accounts?  I've noticed that people who use a particular promo code in a particular month tend to get the same box.  Three unsub/resubs + the same promo code on each = three of the same box.  And I think the box contents of the boxes from the promo codes are sadder than non-promo code boxes, so I'll only use the promo code if it's a good enough promo code that I won't care if I get a box of liquid liner and sunblock, like 100 points since 100 points for the promo + 10 points for the resub + 50 points for review = $16 (yes, I know I'll have to find another 40 points somewhere, but I usually have points left over from the last time I did this waiting for me to get enough to flip to a GC, so sometimes one month of unsub/resub ends up putting me over the edge for $20).


I didn't know that! Out of the dupes, one was my main account which I didn't use any codes for last month, one was a gift sub, and one I used a code on. Then I also used a 100 point code on my fourth account which was the slightly better non-dupe.


----------



## TippyAG (Jun 21, 2014)

I WON A THEYRE REAL PUSH-UP LINER!!! I cannot even contain my excitement!! I never win this kind of thing! Yay! Too bad I have to work and can't play with it all day...


----------



## UberClaire (Jun 21, 2014)

Has anybody seen any pictures or swatches of the Laqa lip lube in "the boss lady" (the nude color)? I love the formulation of my sample, but I can't rock the bright purple color.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 21, 2014)

Well darn, I wish I would have signed up when that Kate Spade necklace was offered! Get it girlllllls, buy y'all something fabulous!

Anyway, just checked my second account that I re-activated to use the BBJETBLUE code and it has already shipped and my box page updated! I AM SO EXCITE! This box is epic, suki exfoliating cleanser, harvey prince hello, Egyptian magic, Laqa lip lube (been lusting after this for almost two months now), davines OI, davines love shampoo, davines love conditioner! Is that like the most epic box or what?! Come to meeeee my pretties, I want to hold you and love you and make your wildest dreams come true!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Well darn, I wish I would have signed up when that Kate Spade necklace was offered! Get it girlllllls, buy y'all something fabulous!
> 
> Anyway, just checked my second account that I re-activated to use the BBJETBLUE code and it has already shipped and my box page updated! I AM SO EXCITE! This box is epic, suki exfoliating cleanser, harvey prince hello, Egyptian magic, Laqa lip lube (been lusting after this for almost two months now), davines OI, davines love shampoo, davines love conditioner! Is that like the most epic box or what?! Come to meeeee my pretties, I want to hold you and love you and make your wildest dreams come true!


I'm getting this same box except the Folle de Joie perfume instead of Harvey Prince! I'm so excited, my best box yet and with the BBJETBLUE resub code also. Psyched!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So jealous of all these awesome June boxes I see other people getting. There were soooo many different things I wanted to try this month and instead I got 3 dupes of the ultimate punishment box: GIlchrist &amp; Soames, Coola, perfume, shampoo/conditioner, with the only new and exciting thing being Vasanti Brighten Up.
> 
> Don't you get it, Birchbox? You sent me an awesome first box and I threw money at you buying full sizes of almost everything in it. You send me a bunch crap I don't want, I don't buy full sizes and I keep my money and just try desperately to swap to sample the stuff I'm actually interested in. Plus send me three of something and no matter how awesome it is, I don't need to buy more any time soon. /bitter rant


Yup this was my first June box as well, total disappointment except the Vasanti. My box I'm getting with the resub code is waaaay better. Sorry you got screwed three times, ouch!


----------



## candes (Jun 22, 2014)

This is my first Birch Box and it seems nice.  Although I think that I would like Flynt's better.  I am getting box #45 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2014/june-2014-bb45

Suki exfoliate foam cleanser

Davines Oi

Davines shampoo and conditioner

Egyptian magic

Folle de Joie eau de parfum

LAQA &amp; Co. Sheer Lip Lube Pencil

And the free grapefruit shave lotion gift


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yup this was my first June box as well, total disappointment except the Vasanti. My box I'm getting with the resub code is waaaay better. Sorry you got screwed three times, ouch!


Haha thanks!! Glad your other box was better! Hopefully July is a better month!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 22, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Well darn, I wish I would have signed up when that Kate Spade necklace was offered! Get it girlllllls, buy y'all something fabulous!
> 
> Anyway, just checked my second account that I re-activated to use the BBJETBLUE code and it has already shipped and my box page updated! I AM SO EXCITE! This box is epic, suki exfoliating cleanser, harvey prince hello, Egyptian magic, Laqa lip lube (been lusting after this for almost two months now), davines OI, davines love shampoo, davines love conditioner! Is that like the most epic box or what?! Come to meeeee my pretties, I want to hold you and love you and make your wildest dreams come true!


I'm getting this box on the account I resubbed with th BBJETBLUE code too! I'm so excited. I already got the Davines trio and Egyptian Magic on my main account this month, but I love them all and I will use a second of all of them. I have also tried the suki and Hello before, but I loved them both and used both up and am so happy to get them again. The only new product for me is the Laqa lip lube. I really wanted to try it, and it looks like this box gets the coral shade, which is perfect for me. This is one of my favorite boxes ever! Plus, it's seven items, so points.


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 22, 2014)

I just joined the multi-box club   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

I tried a couple of other subscription boxes, and just never felt like I got the value I get from Birchboxes. I've been looking and looking for another one to try, and none of them really appealed to me.  The Birchbox products are just so.....the only word I can think of is _usable_.  The stuff in other boxes is either too expensive, or things I won't use. And BB's point system is unbeatable.

So the only thing that seemed to make sense was to cancel my other subscription and set up a second BB account with a different profile.  It's funny, I'm as excited about getting a second Birchbox as I was about getting other subscription boxes. 

I'm hopeless..... :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 23, 2014)

Lyllis said:


> I just joined the multi-box club   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .
> 
> I tried a couple of other subscription boxes, and just never felt like I got the value I get from Birchboxes. I've been looking and looking for another one to try, and none of them really appealed to me.  The Birchbox products are just so.....the only word I can think of is _usable_.  The stuff in other boxes is either too expensive, or things I won't use. And BB's point system is unbeatable.
> 
> ...


ONE OF US! ONE OF US!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've had three boxes for months now. Every month I tell myself I'm going back to two, or maybe one. But then they have these awesome codes &amp; I end up resubscribing on all three lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> ONE OF US! ONE OF US!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've had three boxes for months now. Every month I tell myself I'm going back to two, or maybe one. But then they have these awesome codes &amp; I end up resubscribing on all three lol


Last weekend (at least I *think* it was last weekend.  It might have been the weekend before), I canceled my second and third subs -- and then literally within minutes of canceling the third one, the latest 100-point code was posted on the forum!  I'm going to just start doing my reviews immediately and canceling those two, and then if a new code comes out, that the universe's way of saying it's okay to resub, and if there's *not* a new code, well, that's the universe's way of telling me to stay away, at least this time around.  I'm practicing restraint with just three boxes, though: At one point, I had *five*.  I just keep canceling and resubbing these two particular subs now (and leave the other two canceled) to make it easier to remember which ones are still active.

(My main sub is annual, so there's no canceling and resubbing there.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey those of you who used the free skull candy ear buds.... when you added the code, did it add it to the discounts/promos part of your order summary?  Or did it just tell you it was applied in the green box along the top? 

I made one order on my kate spade necklace account, and it said it applied, but didn't show up anywhere else... 

I made a second order on my main account for the same ear buds, and it added it to my order summary part saying it was included. 

So now I don't know if the first order will have them or not?  I did Facebook them about it, but I thought I'd ask how it looked here too since a few of you used that promo.  

Some of the promos don't show in the summary but I've never had one not show, then do show on another account. :-\


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Hey those of you who used the free skull candy ear buds.... when you added the code, did it add it to the discounts/promos part of your order summary?  Or did it just tell you it was applied in the green box along the top?
> 
> I made one order on my kate spade necklace account, and it said it applied, but didn't show up anywhere else...
> 
> ...


On mine, it showed it in the discounts along with the free pick two and free shipping.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

I decided to go with the headphones promo instead of using my 25% coupon code. I can always use headphones, and these look like they will be quite nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 23, 2014)

I try to limit myself to two boxes, but that code is so making me want a 3rd!  I keep telling myself that I need to cancel my Ipsy account, but until they put up a good points perk that I can cash in to cancel, I feel like I can't walk away.  So for now it's:

1 Ipsy

Main BB account (I only cancel/resub right away if a good points/product perk is released)

2nd BB account (always cancel each month after receiving, I can resub for the following month if a 100-point code is released)

Last year when they weren't doing all the perks, I stuck to one box and it took me about 7-8 months to save 600 points.

This year, with 2 boxes, a bunch of points perks, and several non-account-specific 20% off codes, I've already placed various orders for over $100, and have probably paid under $10 out of pocket.  Which is why I feel like I'll eventually have 3 Birchboxes!  It's the lure of the BB shop!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 23, 2014)

Addons for July - the BP dry shampoo looks interesting

ETA: I had those headphones about a year ago, got them so I could use the mic with my phone but it wasn't compatible.  And I found them to be uncomfortable.  The cord doesn't get tangled though, due to the design (flat vs. round) and they are a cute color. 

ETA 2: but I find all in-ear headphones to be uncomfortable


----------



## Lyllis (Jun 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> ONE OF US! ONE OF US!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ROFL! Glad to be in the club.  :lol:

I've learned so much from you ladies since I joined MUT.  And spent SO much money.........  :blink:


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 23, 2014)

Those add-ons don't look that great to me, personally. You only save 4 on the one that I would get, the BP dry shampoo, which is a little less than if I bought it with a 20% off code.

And I've looked into that battery before, it has horrible reviews. If you want a really good external battery, go to amazon and look up Anker external batteries. I got a really great one for $45, and it lasts for 5-6 full phone charges instead of this one which I think was only 1 1/2 to 2 charges.


----------



## kellyfish14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah those add ons don't look to great to me either!  I recently got my first full size order from Birchbox!  I love all the tricks I'm learning from you ladies about points and such!  I still only have on subscription, I think my hubby would look at me strange if I had 2!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a question for those of you with more than one sub. Can you refer an account that already has an account but has just cancelled? Does that make sense? Lol like say I have 2 accounts with 2 different emails of course. Can I cancel one and send a referral link to that email address and get 50 points for subscribing with it again? Thanks and sorry if I'm not making any sense! Lol


----------



## crescentmoon (Jun 23, 2014)

Need opinions? Is it time to email birchbox? For my june box on one of my boxes, it still says "a box has been prepared for you" and is in Mount Juliet Tennasee. Has been like this since the 10th.

Would really really annoy me if it turns out theres a massive problem because my other sub I just had a massive fiasco with that one where it never updated and had to email twice to get a resolution.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 23, 2014)

crescentmoon said:


> Need opinions? Is it time to email birchbox? For my june box on one of my boxes, it still says "a box has been prepared for you" and is in Mount Juliet Tennasee. Has been like this since the 10th.
> 
> Would really really annoy me if it turns out theres a massive problem because my other sub I just had a massive fiasco with that one where it never updated and had to email twice to get a resolution.


Thirteen days with no change? It's past time to email Birchbox.


----------



## kira685 (Jun 23, 2014)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> I have a question for those of you with more than one sub. Can you refer an account that already has an account but has just cancelled? Does that make sense? Lol like say I have 2 accounts with 2 different emails of course. Can I cancel one and send a referral link to that email address and get 50 points for subscribing with it again? Thanks and sorry if I'm not making any sense! Lol


you can only refer completely new accounts, so you would need a a brand new email address. hope that helps!


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Jun 23, 2014)

kira685 said:


> you can only refer completely new accounts, so you would need a a brand new email address. hope that helps!


It helps very much! Thanks so much! =]=]


----------



## wadedl (Jun 23, 2014)

Is BB showing anyone else a message to update billing? My card does not expire until next year.


----------



## rhibrew (Jun 24, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Is BB showing anyone else a message to update billing? My card does not expire until next year.


Mine is showing the same thing, put my info in again and its still there. It seems weird that they would put that on the account but not send an e-mail about it or anything.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Is BB showing anyone else a message to update billing? My card does not expire until next year.


Mine is...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know why.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine did that too so I emailed and they said it was a glitch that they were going to fix. It's not doing it for me any more so it must be!


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jun 26, 2014)

Hmm... I received a second June box in my mail today exactly a week after the first one. I don't know why, or how. No notice, email, nothing. I want to think they are trying to make up for the major issues I had last month but I doubt it. Coincidentally the box they sent me was the box I saw in the forums that I wanted! I first got box #1 and did not like a thing in it. The second box I got was #45! The only thing I don't like and will be swapping is the lip lube. Color lips do NOT suit me, but especially purple ones lol. The only issue I have is my profile isn't updated to this second box so I can't review the awesomeness I found in it.

I can only hope I don't get crappy boxes from here on out, for a while at least. I was ready to cancel after the free July box I will be getting.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 27, 2014)

Birchbox sent me a replacement for the sample that was all dried out in my June box. Yaaaaay! Except for the fact that they sent me the wrong product. The item was the Coola Tinted Moisturized and I got some Supergoop as my replacement. Ugh.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 28, 2014)

Got my June box today; much better than my past boxes so I'm happy I re-subscribed. My box had:

-Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser

-Davines Love Smoothing shampoo &amp; Conditioner

-Davines OI/All In One Milk

-Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube in Menatour

-Folle de Joie parfum

-Egyptian Magic

I've only tried the lip lube which feels nice and smells minty but the color (purple) is too much for my pale complexion. Looking forward to trying the shampoo and condition.


----------



## Esther Yun Eng (Jul 2, 2014)

I opened a second account to take advantage of codes and my second June box shipped and it's exactly the same as my other account!  It's not even a good box.  

Suki exfoliant foaming cleanser

Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face

Folle de Joie EDP

Perlier Body Cream

Coastal Scents Revealed 2

If I write return to sender on it and put it in the mailbox, what will happen?  Will I get a credit for the next month or a refund?  Do I have to contact them to get it?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 2, 2014)

MrsYunYun said:


> I opened a second account to take advantage of codes and my second June box shipped and it's exactly the same as my other account!  It's not even a good box.
> 
> Suki exfoliant foaming cleanser
> 
> ...


When I sent a box back return to sender I kept an eye on my CC for the credit.  When it did not come through (I waited 10 business days) I emailed them and they refunded my card same day.

Hope that helps!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 2, 2014)

It will go back to them, but you probably will not get a refund.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 6, 2014)

MrsYunYun said:


> I opened a second account to take advantage of codes and my second June box shipped and it's exactly the same as my other account!  It's not even a good box.
> 
> Suki exfoliant foaming cleanser
> 
> ...


Did you fill out the survey exactly the same on both accounts? That will risk you getting the same box on both.

P.s. That is a good box. Joie and Suki are awesome!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 8, 2014)

I really need to stop judging products before I try them. I was originally unhappy to get the suki scrub because I seem to get scrubs ALL the time and they're just ok. Someone on the forum here mentioned that it's really amazing, so I gave it a shot. I love the smell, how it foams and that the beads or whatever they are dissolve. Finally, I love the way it makes my face look and feel! Also, I originally felt Caudalie products were for old ladies, lol (old meaning 85+).  But  after guving them a chance they are so amazing!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just got back from vacation and haven't caught up to the past 2 weeks of the July thread, so I figured I'd post this here. Plus it's technically June related!

So I forgot to do my June reviews before my vacation and when I checked this morning my July box was on my account so I thought it was too late to review and get points, but I just tried going to the pages from my products from last month anyway and I was totally able to fill out the surveys for points still! Figured I'd share the PSA in case any of you forgot as well!

tl;dr - If you didn't do your June surveys, do them now!


----------

